# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Le FBI aurait pay plus de 7 fois le salaire annuel de son directeur pour dbloquer liPhone de San Bernadino

## Stphane le calme

*Une dcision de justice contraint Apple  aider le FBI * 
*qui souhaite avoir accs au contenu de l'iPhone de l'auteur d'un attentat * 

Le 2 dcembre dernier, des attaques ont lieu  San Bernardino (Californie) et font 14 morts. Dans le cadre de l'enqute sur l'attentat, la police fdrale (FBI) a mis la main sur le tlphone d'un des deux terroristes, mais est incapable d'accder  son contenu. Non seulement le tlphone est protg par le chiffrement intgr au dernier systme d'exploitation d'Apple (chiffrement de bout en bout conu de telle manire que la cl nest connue que du propritaire du tlphone), mais en plus un mcanisme de scurit optionnel prvoit quaprs dix tentatives infructueuses pour dverrouiller le contenu du tlphone, ce dernier sefface automatiquement.

Aussi, le juge Sheri Pym a estim que l'assistance technique d'Apple devrait accomplir les trois fonctions importantes suivantes : 

contourner ou dsactiver la fonction d'effacement automatique qu'elle soit active ou non ;permettre au FBI d'entrer des mots de passe sur le dispositif en question pour des tests lectroniques via le port physique du dispositif, le Bluetooth, le Wi-Fi, ou d'autres protocoles disponibles sur le dispositif en question ;s'assurer que lorsque le FBI entre des mots de passe sur le dispositif en question, le logiciel tournant sur le dispositif ne rallonge pas  dessein le dlai d'attente entre les tentatives au-del de ce qui est exig pour le matriel d'Apple. 

En gros, il est demand  Apple de dsactiver le systme de protection de son iPhone qui efface les donnes de l'appareil lorsque plusieurs tentatives infructueuses de dverrouillage ont t utilises. Un petit  coup de pouce  qui serait salu par le FBI dans la mesure o les forces de l'ordre pourront utiliser la force brute pour dverrouiller le dispositif et avoir accs au contenu qui devrait les aider  progresser dans l'enqute. 

Les documents de la dcision de justice font savoir qu'il s'agit d'un iPhone 5C tournant sur iOS 9 qui a t saisi durant l'excution d'un mandat de perquisition sur un vhicule il y a dj deux mois. Le FBI a fait savoir qu'il n'a pas fait de tentative pour pirater le dispositif et s'est tourn vers la Cour pour obliger Apple  l'aider tant donn que l'entreprise avait dj refus d'assister le gouvernement dans ses tentatives d'accs aux donnes des iPhone :  nous avons encore l'un des tlphones de ces tueurs, mais nous n'avons pas t en mesure d'y avoir accs. Cela fait dj deux mois et nous continuons de travailler dessus , a indiqu James Comey, le directeur du FBI.

Selon Errata Security, tant donn que la limite matrielle entre les essais de mots de passe est de 80 millisecondes, si Apple fournit effectivement le logiciel, il faudra :
13,3 minutes pour le dverrouiller si le code mis en place est un code PIN  4 chiffres22,2 heures pour le dverrouiller si le code mis en place est un code PIN  6 chiffresplus de 300 ans pour le dverrouiller si le code mis en place est une chane de 6 caractres 

A la question de savoir s'il est possible qu'Apple puisse le faire, l'expert en scurit a rpondu  si le iPhone avait t un iPhone 5S ou une version plus rcente, la rponse aurait t  non . Mais il s'agissait d'un iPhone 5C. Pour ce modle et pour les plus anciens c'est possible . Pourquoi ? Parce que  contrairement au 5S, le 5C n'a pas d'enclave matrielle .

Source : document de justice (au format PDF), blog Errata Security

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Justice : le dfendeur peut-il examiner le code source d'un logiciel propritaire qui l'incrimine ? Partagez votre point de vue

 ::fleche::  Skype poursuivi en justice, aprs avoir refus de fournir les donnes de conversations entre 2 suspects dans une enqute criminelle

 ::fleche::  USA :  le dpartement de la justice compte obliger Microsoft  fournir les donnes stockes en Irlande, malgr le changement  la tte de la justice

----------


## Aiekick

bizarre :
- soit il disent a pour que les gens prenne ce tel et cet version d'os sachant qu'ils n'ont pas de problme pour y avoir accs
- soit il sont vraiment dans l'incapacit totale d'y pntrer et en parler publiquement est stupide
- si appe aident le fbi et dbloque le tel, alors ca montre que leur protection de bout en bout est une illusion. ils ne feront pas ce pas, donc a quoi sert cette annonce ? je pense pas qu'ils soient si con. que cache donc cette annonce.

----------


## a028762

Apple doit tre bien embt :-)
- Soit ils accdent  la demande du juge et cel remet en question la scurit de leur ifoune, dj vu avec Microsoft et leurs fameuses backdoors
- Soit ils refusent et en cel contribuent (indirectement)  favoriser les activits des terroristes.
Je pense plutt que c'est un coup de pub d'Apple pour raffirmer son indpendance par rapport aux autorits fdrales ... 
Olivier

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple refuse de se plier  l'injonction du tribunal * 
*qui l'oblige  aider le FBI  dverrouiller un iPhone dans le cadre de son enqute * 

Dans une lettre signe par le PDG d'Apple, Tim Cook, Apple a manifest son mcontentement face  la dcision de justice qui l'oblige  aider le FBI  avoir accs au fichier d'un de ses dispositifs.  Le gouvernement des tats-Unis a demand  Apple de prendre une mesure sans prcdent qui va menacer la scurit de nos clients. Nous nous opposons  cette injonction, qui a des implications qui vont bien au-del du cas d'espce .

Pourquoi Apple s'y oppose ? Pour ne pas laisser la place au malentendu, l'entreprise a dclar avoir t sous le choc par les vnements tragiques qui ont eu lieu en dcembre dernier  San Bernardino.  Nous n'avons pas de sympathie pour les terroristes , a clam Apple qui a indiqu galement avoir  le plus grand respect pour les professionnels du FBI  et croire que  leurs intentions sont bonnes  :  jusqu'ici, nous avons fait tout ce qui est en notre pouvoir et conforme  la loi pour les aider. Mais maintenant, le gouvernement amricain nous demande quelque chose que nous n'avons pas et quelque chose que nous considrons comme tant trop dangereux  crer. Ils nous ont demand de concevoir une porte drobe sur le iPhone . 

En fait, le FBI souhaite qu'Apple installe une version personnalise du systme d'exploitation iOS qui contournerait des fonctionnalits de scurit importantes comme le mcanisme qui prvoit quaprs dix tentatives infructueuses pour dverrouiller le contenu du tlphone, ce dernier sefface automatiquement.  Dans les mauvaises mains, ce logiciel - qui n'existe pas aujourd'hui - aura le potentiel de dverrouiller n'importe quel iPhone en la possession physique d'un individu , a prvenu Apple.  Le FBI pourrait utiliser d'autres mots pour dcrire cet outil, mais ne vous y trompez pas : concevoir une version d'iOS qui contourne la scurit de cette faon va indniablement crer une porte drobe. Et, tandis que le gouvernement pourrait argumenter que son usage (de ce logiciel) va se limiter  ce cas spcifique, il n'y a aucun moyen de garantir un tel contrle .

 Le gouvernement suggre que cet outil ne pourrait tre utilis qu'une et une seule fois et sur un seul iPhone. Mais ce n'est simplement pas vrai. Une fois cre, la technique pourrait tre utilise encore et encore, sur n'importe quel nombre de dispositifs. Dans le monde physique, cela reviendrait  tre en possession d'une cl matresse capable d'ouvrir des millions de serrures - des restaurants aux banques en passant par les boutiques et les maisons. Aucune personne raisonnable ne trouverait cela acceptable , a martel Apple.

Aussi, l'entreprise a annonc son intention de contester cette dcision, mme si elle n'a pas prcis quelle instance elle saisirait pour son recours :  sopposer  cette demande nest pas une chose que nous faisons  la lgre. Nous pensons que nous devons nous dresser face  ce que nous considrons comme un abus de pouvoir de la part du gouvernement des tats-Unis . Nous contestons la demande du FBI avec le plus grand respect pour la dmocratie amricaine et le plus grand amour de notre pays .

Lentreprise a dj reu le soutien de lElectronic Frontier Foundation, qui a dclar :  si Apple sexcute, le gouvernement va demander la mme chose  tous ceux qui ont laudace de proposer une scurit forte . Jonathan Turley, professeur de droit  la George Washington University, estime que mme si le juge sappuie sur un texte de 1789, qui donne autorit aux tribunaux pour aider les forces de lordre, la dcision est alle  bien au-del de ses prrogatives  et son action  est presque de nature lgislative . 

Source : lettre de Tim Cook aux clients (Apple)

----------


## RyzenOC

> Dans une lettre signe par le PDG d'Apple, Tim Cook, Apple a manifest son mcontentement face  la dcision de justice qui l'oblige  aider le FBI  avoir accs au fichier d'un de ses dispositifs.


Personnellement je suis contre Apple, car il s'agit ici d'une personne cibl/ d'un dispositif cibl, pas d'un espionnage de masse.

----------


## steel-finger

oui enfin au dbut a commence par un, ensuite dix, ensuite surveillance de masse, faut bien commenc bas et mont en puissance  :;):

----------


## tutosfaciles48

Ils ont dus cuisiner Tim

----------


## Zirak

> Personnellement je suis contre Apple, car il s'agit ici d'une personne cibl/ d'un dispositif cibl, pas d'un espionnage de masse.


Oui enfin, comme c'est not dans l'article, une fois qu'ils sont capables de dverrouiller un tlphone, pourquoi ne le feraient-ils pas sur d'autres ?

Si ce cas se reproduit, ils laisseront le tlphone verrouill car ils auront promis de n'utiliser qu'une fois ce systme ??? 

Et une fois que le FBI, aura le dispositif, qu'est-ce qui empcherait le gouvernement d'ordonner au FBI de le transmettre  la NSA, ou  d'autres organismes gouvernementaux ?   


Et si un pirate arrive  hacker cette backdoor ?


Bref, il y a, au contraire, un bon paquet de raisons d'tre derrire Apple cette fois ci.

----------


## logipro

Ce logiciel existe dj depuis jadis chez BlackBerry, aprs 10 tentatives d'accs, l'appareil se nettoie compltement, et pour le ractiver vous devez utiliser l'ancien BlackBerry ID.

Il est ou le problme?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Oui enfin, comme c'est not dans l'article, une fois qu'ils sont capables de dverrouiller un tlphone, pourquoi ne le feraient-ils pas sur d'autres ?
> 
> Si ce cas se reproduit, ils laisseront le tlphone verrouill car ils auront promis de n'utiliser qu'une fois ce systme ??? 
> 
> Et une fois que le FBI, aura le dispositif, qu'est-ce qui empcherait le gouvernement d'ordonner au FBI de le transmettre  la NSA, ou  d'autres organismes gouvernementaux ? 
> 
> 
> Et si un pirate arrive  hacker cette backdoor ?
> 
> ...



Je voulais dire que je suis pour l'espionnage *cibl* et contre l'espionnage de *masse*.

----------


## FlyersWeb

Ils ont des scrupules  fournir les informations au FBI mais absolument aucun quand il s'agit d'agences publicitaires... C'est une farce,  partir du moment o il y a des gros sous, il n'y a plus aucun scrupules de la part de ces entreprises.

----------


## Dgamax

Pour les curieux  ::): 

https://www.apple.com/fr/business/do...rity_Guide.pdf




> Pour rsumer, chaque fichier est chiffr avec une cl diffrente, gnre alatoirement au moment de la cration de ce fichier. Cette cl est conserve chiffre  l'aide d'une autre cl, qui est elle-mme calcule en fonction d'un identifiant matriel (qui a t inject dans le tlphone lors de sa fabrication), et du code PIN de l'utilisateur.
> 
> Cette dernire cl est calcule en interne par la puce cryptographique qui a la charge d'effectuer les oprations de chiffrement et de dchiffrement. Ainsi, elle ne sort pas, et elle n'est pas accessible au systme d'exploitation, ni mme aux diffrentes interfaces, comme le JTAG. Seules les donnes chiffres et dchiffres sortent de la puce. Pour extraire l'identifiant matriel de la puce, il faudrait la dcortiquer physiquement  l'aide d'appareils extrmement coteux ; c'est trs compliqu, trs dlicat, et surtout, trs alatoire.


source : http://www.macg.co/aapl/2015/11/inte...92014/page/0/1

----------


## monwarez

C'est comme si quelqu'un utilisais la fonction de cryptage des partitions sous GNU/Linux, et puis que le FBI demanderais  Linus Torvalds de fournir un moyen pour dcrypter cette dernire sans la clef de chiffrement. a pourrait ressembler au Patriot Act, mais je ne sais plus s'il a t revot. Et pour le problme de l'anti brute force, je pense qu'il pourrait le contourner en copiant les donnes du tlphone vers un priphriques externe, et puis de dchiffrer ces dernires aprs.

----------


## 23JFK

Le FBI veut nous faire croire qu'ils n'ont pas des ingnieurs capables de dumper/cloner une mmoire NAND... Sans compter les failles de scurits bien relles et non documentes (il en tombe en moyenne une par an) qui doivent permettre de contourner les scurits de l'appareil et probablement d'accder aux trousseaux de cls prives des cryptages. Ils font de l'enfumage pour tenter de rassurer les terroristes (ce qui ne doit pas franchement fonctionner) et amliorer leur capacit d'intrusions  distance du portable de monsieur tout le monde.

----------


## quanta

Apple qui va bientt rcrire une lgislation fiscale tailler sur mesure...
Un tat dans l'tat ?

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, les anglais qui avaient russi  casser le code Enigma, pouvaient dcrypter les messages allemands. Mais, pour ne pas divulguer le fait qu'ils lisaient tous les messages, ils ont prfr laisser bombarder des villes entires (Opration Mondscheinsonate). Cette histoire n'est peut-tre qu'une lgende (les historiens se disputent encore) mais peu importe, le principe est l : dans le domaine du renseignement, la premire difficult est d'obtenir des informations. La seconde est de convaincre l'adversaire qu'on n'a pas ces informations.

Dans cette histoire entre Apple et le FBI, je pense qu'on est trs exactement dans ce cas de figure. Cette histoire est sur-joue, trop mdiatise, trop caricaturale pour que ce ne soit pas une comdie. J'ai l'intime conviction qu'ils ont dj lu tout ce qu'il y avait dans ce tlphone, soit ils ont toujours pu, soit Apple leur a discrtement donn un coup de main. Mais l'important est de faire croire qu'ils ne sont pas capables de le faire, pour que les ennemis (terroristes, mais aussi journalistes ou politiques) se croient protgs avec ce tlphone. Apple gagne des parts de march, le FBI a les informations, tout le monde est gagnant.

Et comme c'est une comdie, je suis prt  parier que a n'ira pas en justice. Ils ne vont pas se tirer une balle dans le pied quand mme ? Ils trouveront un prtexte quelconque, feront semblant d'tre furieux, et l'affaire en restera l.

----------


## Chauve souris

Peut-on tre un moment srieux sur ce sujet qui a cot la vie  130 personnes ?

Le problme n'est pas un gadget de communication crypte, mais le fait que Hollande et son catalan d'oprette ont voulu une invasion massive et sans contrle de musulmans soit disant "_rfugis_", mais dont les 3/4 ont profit de l'effet d'aubaine due, principalement,  Merkel et au gouvernement allemand qui dirige aussi la commission de Bruxelles. Lequel Hollande n'a t que dans la continuation de Giscard-Chirac avec le "_regroupement familial_" transformant l'immigration ponctuelle de travail en colonisation permanente de peuplement (quand je pense que ce sont les mmes socialistes qui rlent aprs les colonisations de peuplement d'Isral dans les territoires occups...).

Ce Hollande et sa clique, dans un pays peupl d'autres catgories de mammifres que des veaux, auraient d rendre des comptes sur les consquences meurtrires de cette invasion o Daesh ne se cachait pas pour dire qu'il en profiterait pour placer des hommes  eux (et aussi des femmes, l'islam a fait, ces derniers temps, de grands progrs dans l'galit hommes-femmes, ces dernires ont le "_droit_" de mourir en martyr dans des attentats).

Rappelons que l'Allemagne, comme fouteur de me**de se pose un peu l !
1. Ds qu' la mort de Tito la Yougoslavie s'est dchire en ethnies rivales, l'Allemagne a immdiatement profite de l'occasion pour soutenir l'indpendance de la Croatie, contre l'avis de la majorit de la population yougoslave  majorit serbe. Or la Croatie, ce sont les oustachis, collaborateurs actifs des nazis pendant la guerre et les serbes les rsistants au nazisme.
2. L'Allemagne adore les turcs. Normal c'tait leurs allis dans la guerre.
3. L'Allemagne dteste les grecs. Tout aussi normal, car les grecs taient d'authentique rsistants  l'invasion allemande.

Les franais, eux, se sont vautrs dans la collaboration (essentiellement passive) et l'Allemagne les aime bien, les petits franais, et puis ils font ce qu'on leur dit de faire, recevoir quelques centaines de milliers de "_migrants_" musulmans dont on n'a pas la moindre justification conomique et pas du tout les moyens matriels de les accueillir.

Bon si, avec a je n'ai pas gagn un point Godwin, agitez vos pouces rouges  ::aie::

----------


## Aiekick

Peux t'on rester dans le sujet stp ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Rappelons que l'Allemagne, comme fouteur de me**de se pose un peu l !
> 1. Ds qu' la mort de Tito la Yougoslavie s'est dchire en ethnies rivales, l'Allemagne a immdiatement profite de l'occasion pour soutenir l'indpendance de la Croatie, contre l'avis de la majorit de la population yougoslave  majorit serbe. Or la Croatie, ce sont les oustachis, collaborateurs actifs des nazis pendant la guerre et les serbes les rsistants au nazisme.
> 2. L'Allemagne adore les turcs. Normal c'tait leurs allis dans la guerre.
> 3. L'Allemagne dteste les grecs. Tout aussi normal, car les grecs taient d'authentique rsistants  l'invasion allemande.


Le pass c'est le pass, la France n'est pas blanche comme neige non plus.




> Lequel Hollande n'a t que dans la continuation de Giscard-Chirac avec le "regroupement familial" transformant l'immigration ponctuelle de travail en colonisation permanente de peuplement (quand je pense que ce sont les mmes socialistes qui rlent aprs les colonisations de peuplement d'Isral dans les territoires occups...).


De quels colonisations tu parle  ::koi:: 
Je vois dj pas en quoi la France est responsable/impliqu dans la guerre en Syrie ? Jusqu' prsent l'Europe a rien fait a part regard les russes.

----------


## bclinton

Apple a tant de parts de march que a  dfendre auprs des "gens qui ont quelque chose  cacher" (terroristes, voyous, fraudeurs, trafiquants...)?

----------


## Zirak

> Bon si, avec a je n'ai pas gagn un point Godwin, agitez vos pouces rouges


Moi j'ai effectivement mis un pouce rouge, non pas pour le ct Godwin, mais car je ne vois pas ce que viens faire ton message sur Hollande, l'Allemagne et les rfugis Syriens sur une news concernant Apple et le FBI ?

----------


## jenramac

Bonjour,

Belle campagne publicitaire d'Apple... Chapeau!

Donc en rsum, si tu veux conserver tes donnes prives, *achtes* Apple car il ose braver le FBI!

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Personnellement je suis contre Apple, car il s'agit ici d'une personne cibl/ d'un dispositif cibl, pas d'un espionnage de masse.


oui, et la dcision d'un juge, pas celle du FBI qui n'est que le demandeur.

a change de: La France publie le dcret sur le blocage des sites, sans juge

----------


## Paul TOTH

je suppose que ceux qui ont rpondu "Non, l'entreprise devrait tre sollicite, pas contrainte" considre qu'un entreprise prive peut discuter une dcision de justice. Lors de son prochain procs Apple pourra dire, oui vous me sollicitez pour 5 milliards de dollars, mais en fait je ne suis pas d'accord. Elle peut le faire en appel, mais c'est une dmarche juridique contraignante justement, elle n'est pas simplement sollicite pour son bon vouloir.

vous serez donc sans doute d'accord avec le nouveau projet sur le code du travail qui permet  l'entreprise de s'affranchir des rgles :



> Si la semaine de travail reste  35 heures (autrement dit, la majoration horaire se dclenche  la 36me heure), la dure maximale hebdomadaire pourra tre porte  60 heures! Il faudra pour cela justifier de circonstances exceptionnelles certes, et obtenir un accord au sein de l'entreprise, mais il ne sera plus ncessaire, comme c'est actuellement le cas, de demander une autorisation  la Direction du travail, ce qu'elle n'accorde d'ailleurs quasiment jamais.

----------


## xurei

> oui, et la dcision d'un juge, pas celle du FBI qui n'est que le demandeur.
> 
> je suppose que ceux qui ont rpondu "Non, l'entreprise devrait tre sollicite, pas contrainte" considre qu'un entreprise prive peut discuter une dcision de justice. Lors de son prochain procs Apple pourra dire, oui vous me sollicitez pour 5 milliards de dollars, mais en fait je ne suis pas d'accord. Elle peut le faire en appel, mais c'est une dmarche juridique contraignante justement, elle n'est pas simplement sollicite pour son bon vouloir.
> 
> vous serez donc sans doute d'accord avec le nouveau projet sur le code du travail qui permet  l'entreprise de s'affranchir des rgles :


Le problme n'est pas l. Je ne pense pas qu'Apple refuserait de faire tout ce qui est en son pouvoir dans une enqute policire (ce serait une erreur monumentale de leur part). Ce qu'ils refusent de faire, c'est de donner au FBI un moyen de contourner le chiffrement via un backdoor. Et  raison : il suffirait d'une fuite pour que n'importe quel pirate puisse dcrypter un tlphone Apple.

Pour faire une analogie grossire : si Apple tait La Poste, ils seraient parfaitement d'accord pour intercepter le courrier destin  un suspect. Par contre, si le contenu des lettres est crypt, ils refusent de se donner les moyens de pouvoir le dcrypter.

Par ailleurs, il est totalement stupide de croire que ce genre de solutions technique pourra lutter efficacement contre le crime organis (et non terrorisme, qui est un terme moins gnrique et plus raccolleur). Si j'tais un criminel, je ne reposerais pas ma solution de cryptage sur une entreprise extrieure comme Apple, mais je crerais mon propre systme.

----------


## Nicam

Xurei : refuser d'appliquer une dcision de justice, vous trouvez ca normal ? Laisser le soin  une entreprise prive de statuer sur une action ont l'enjeu est la scurit nationale, vous trouvez cela aussi normal ?

Je ne juge pas la dcision de la justice amricaine, je dis juste que des lors que la dcision a t prise, que la justice le demande, il n'y a plus de dbat  avoir sur ce genre de sujet.

----------


## xurei

> Xurei : refuser d'appliquer une dcision de justice, vous trouvez ca normal ? Laisser le soin  une entreprise prive de statuer sur une action ont l'enjeu est la scurit nationale, vous trouvez cela aussi normal ?
> 
> Je ne juge pas la dcision de la justice amricaine, je dis juste que des lors que la dcision a t prise, que la justice le demande, il n'y a plus de dbat  avoir sur ce genre de sujet.


Si un juge dcide que votre police locale doit avoir un passe-partout pour toutes les maisons de votre ville, vous trouveriez a normal ? Mme si c'est un juge qui l'a ordonn ? Mme si la police promet de ne pas s'en servir sans mandat ?

C'est un devoir citoyen de protester contre un abus de pouvoir. Le fait d'tre une entreprise ou que l'abus soit commis par un juge n'y change rien.
Et pour information : je suis un anti-Apple convaincu. Je trouve leur politique commerciale malhonnte. Mais il n'empche : quand il font quelque chose de bien, il n'y a pas de raison de leur en vouloir "parce que c'est le dmon Apple".

----------


## Grogro

> Le FBI veut nous faire croire qu'ils n'ont pas des ingnieurs capables de dumper/cloner une mmoire NAND... Sans compter les failles de scurits bien relles et non documentes (il en tombe en moyenne une par an) qui doivent permettre de contourner les scurits de l'appareil et probablement d'accder aux trousseaux de cls prives des cryptages. Ils font de l'enfumage pour tenter de rassurer les terroristes (ce qui ne doit pas franchement fonctionner) et amliorer leur capacit d'intrusions  distance du portable de monsieur tout le monde.


Sauf ces failles 0-days si elles sont connues, ne sont vraisemblablement connues que de la NSA. Qui se garde bien de partager ses informations. L on dirait que le FBI rclame ses propres backdoors.

La NSA est d'ailleurs favorable  la crypto pour les mmes raisons de scurit de l'information que nous.

----------


## Carhiboux

Quel foutoir cette histoire. 

Et surtout, quel enfumage magistral.

Dj, qui va imaginer que les terroristes vont utiliser des iPhones? Il y a quelque chose qui laisse supposer qu'ils ont massivement recours  ces appareils? Vu leur prix prohibitifs, je pense pas que ce soient les terminaux les plus rpandus dans les rangs de Daech & consorts. 

Ds lors, on arrive  la conclusion qu'en accdant aux donnes des iPhones, le FBI/la NSA/insre ici ton service de renseignement prfr/..., n'aura accs qu' un faible nombre de tlphone de terroriste, mais  un grand nombre de tlphones de personnes influentes (dans mon entreprise, par exemple, tous les chefs de service ont un iPhone pay par la boite, et tous leurs suprieurs aussi... avec accs aux messageries pro...). Parce que oui, chez les chefs/bobos, la proportion d'iPhone est sans doute bien plus leve que chez les terroriste. Certes, c'est une estimation au doigt mouill, mais je suis  peu prs sur qu'elle se vrifie.

Et quand on sait comment ils font ce qu'ils veulent au nom de la scurit nationale et au nom des intrts suprieurs de leurs entreprises nationales (allez, un quotidien de gauche, un de droite, et mme un britannique, tout le monde sera content!), j'ai peu de doutes sur le fait que tt ou tard, ce qui tait prvu pour surveiller uniquement des terroristes finira par tre utilis pour surveiller tout ce qui peut prsenter un intrt politique ou commercial.

D'autant que mme en supposant que bon, 100% des terroristes utilisent bien un iPhone. Bon, si il leur reste deux neurones qui se touchent, ils vont chiffrer leurs messages. Donc mme en dchiffrant via l'aide d'Apple les donnes, il y a fort  parier qu'ils vont encore tomber des donnes chiffres.

Donc on en reviendra au point de dpart... sauf qu'ils sauront lire tout ce qui passe dans tous les iPhones de tout le monde. Et que "oups, on a involontairement aspir les donnes de tout le monde, mais promis, depuis qu'on s'est fait avoir, on le fait plus hein, on laisse les canadiens ou les britanniques le faire  notre place parce que leur loi est plus permissive et ils nous envoient les donnes aprs. Mais on le fait plus hein, on est clean".

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Le problme n'est pas l. Je ne pense pas qu'Apple refuserait de faire tout ce qui est en son pouvoir dans une enqute policire (ce serait une erreur monumentale de leur part). Ce qu'ils refusent de faire, c'est de donner au FBI un moyen de contourner le chiffrement via un backdoor. Et  raison : il suffirait d'une fuite pour que n'importe quel pirate puisse dcrypter un tlphone Apple.
> 
> Pour faire une analogie grossire : si Apple tait La Poste, ils seraient parfaitement d'accord pour intercepter le courrier destin  un suspect. Par contre, si le contenu des lettres est crypt, ils refusent de se donner les moyens de pouvoir le dcrypter.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il est totalement stupide de croire que ce genre de solutions technique pourra lutter efficacement contre le crime organis (et non terrorisme, qui est un terme moins gnrique et plus raccolleur). Si j'tais un criminel, je ne reposerais pas ma solution de cryptage sur une entreprise extrieure comme Apple, mais je crerais mon propre systme.


alors je suis aller vrifier la source, la demande du juge est trs claire, elle concerne un *iPhone 5C modle A1532 PN:MGFG2LL/A S/N:FFMNQ3MTG2DJ, IMEI:358820052301415* ! dfini comme tant le "SUBJECT DEVICE", terme qui est repris en majuscule dans chaque paragraphe. On peut difficilement faire plus cibl comme demande !

----------


## Chauve souris

> D'autant que mme en supposant que bon, 100% des terroristes utilisent bien un iPhone. Bon, si il leur reste deux neurones qui se touchent, ils vont chiffrer leurs messages. Donc mme en dchiffrant via l'aide d'Apple les donnes, il y a fort  parier qu'ils vont encore tomber des donnes chiffres.
> 
> Donc on en reviendra au point de dpart... sauf qu'ils sauront lire tout ce qui passe dans tous les iPhones de tout le monde. Et que "oups, on a involontairement aspir les donnes de tout le monde, mais promis, depuis qu'on s'est fait avoir, on le fait plus hein, on laisse les canadiens ou les britanniques le faire  notre place parce que leur loi est plus permissive et ils nous envoient les donnes aprs. Mais on le fait plus hein, on est clean".


C'est bien pour a que j'ai affirm plus haut que ce n'tait pas l le problme ! Quand on ne veut pas tre mordus par des chiens enrags on ne se proccupe pas de leurs iPhone, *on n'en importe pas* (en masse et sans contrle).

Effectivement, sur mon tout petit smartphone Samsung, je deviens enrag d'utiliser le minuscule clavier virtuel. Donc je rdige mon message sur mon PC, je le glisse (via USB) dans le smartphone et je l'envoie au destinataire en fichier attach. Si j'avais des donnes confidentielles  transmettre, j'encoderais le message avec un logiciel de cryptage en utilisant la cl publique du destinataire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Pourquoi les grandes enseignes comme Samsung, LG ou Sony  * 
*ne se sont pas prononces sur le combat opposant Apple au FBI ?  * 

Une injonction du tribunal a contraint Apple  aider le FBI  avoir accs aux fichiers d'un de ses dispositifs. Le iPhone 5C a t utilis par l'auteur de l'attentat de San Bernardino (Californie) en dbut dcembre.

Par le biais d'une lettre ouverte crite par son PDG, Apple s'y est fermement oppos, prtextant  qu'une fois cre, la technique pourrait tre utilise encore et encore, sur n'importe quel nombre de dispositifs. Dans le monde physique, cela reviendrait  tre en possession d'une cl matresse capable d'ouvrir des millions de serrures - des restaurants aux banques en passant par les boutiques et les maisons. Aucune personne raisonnable ne trouverait cela acceptable .

Pourtant, force est de constater que les constructeurs de PC et de smartphones, qui pourraient a leur tour faire l'objet de telles demandes si Apple venait  perdre, sont rests silencieux sur le combat opposant Apple au FBI. Si les entreprises de la Silicon Valley ont d'ordinaire soutenu Apple dans ses combats contre certaines dcisions du ministre de la Justice, elles ne se sont pas manifestes. 

Aussi, vendredi dernier, le quotidien Daily Dot a demand aux constructeurs de tlphones que sont LG, Samsung et Sony, mais aussi aux constructeurs d'ordinateurs que sont Acer, Asus, Dell, HP et Lenovo (qui possde galement le constructeur de tlphone Motorola) s'ils se rangent du ct du gouvernement ou d'Apple dans cette bataille juridique. Dans les six heures qui ont suivi, seul Samsung a rpondu par l'intermdiaire d'un porte-parole qui a affirm que l'entreprise va  tudier cette requte , mais s'est bien gard d'y rpondre.

Timothy Edgar, directeur de la recherche  la Watson Institute for International Studies and Public Affairs, a dclar que les entreprises taient  naturellement rticentes  se lancer dans un combat  contre le FBI dans un cas de terrorisme de si haut niveau . 

Stephen Vladeck, professeur de droit  la American University, a avanc que  certaines [entreprises] pourraient tre moins confiantes quant  l'image renvoye ici - que la vie prive de leurs clients est mme au-dessus des intrts du gouvernement le plus contraignant .

Vladeck a soulign une autre possibilit : la crainte qu'une critique du gouvernement mette en pril de futurs contrats avec des organismes fdraux,  un problme qui ne concerne pas vraiment Apple tant donn sa part de march .

Pour Timothy Edgar, Apple a surestim sa position en affirmant que la demande du gouvernement tait trop lourde.  Le FBI dit que si Apple faisait un tlphone indchiffrable , ils seraient en mesure d'obliger Apple  les aider  le dchiffrer , a-t-il dclar, prcisant que  les entreprises peuvent penser,  juste titre, qu'Apple est au moins partiellement responsable de la situation dans laquelle l'entreprise se trouve .

Phillip Rogaway, un professeur de sciences informatiques  l'universit de Californie, a estim que  plus l'attention sera porte sur la scurit des smartphones, plus les gens prendront conscience de ce que sont ces dispositifs en ralit : des instruments extraordinaires de surveillance . Pour lui, c'est un problme pour toutes les entreprises qui se trouvent dans le secteur de la vente de tlphones mobiles, en particulier pour des entreprises qui n'ont pas la main mise sur le processus de conception du systme d'exploitation (et donc sur la scurit dudit systme) employ sur leurs dispositifs contrairement  Apple. 

Source : Daily Dot

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces arguments ? Quelles pourraient tre, selon vous, les raisons qui poussent ces entreprises au silence ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Que pensez-vous de ces arguments ? Quelles pourraient tre, selon vous, les raisons qui poussent ces entreprises au silence ?


que c'est la plus opportune des attitudes, si Apple gagne, cela fera jurisprudence, si le FBI gagne, ils auront bien fait de ne pas soutenir Apple. Bref, ne pas se prononcer est le plus prudent, d'autant que leur avis importe peu dans cette question juridique.

----------


## TiranusKBX

quand on ne se prononce pas l'on  plus de chance de vendre que en se prononant pour le mauvais ct de l'acheteur, mais je suis sr que d'ici vendredi 26 il y auras des dclarations  ::mrgreen::

----------


## magatst

Parce qu'ils le font dj ...
J'ai dis une connerie ... LoL

----------


## quanta

> Si un juge dcide que votre police locale doit avoir un passe-partout pour toutes les maisons de votre ville, vous trouveriez a normal ? Mme si c'est un juge qui l'a ordonn ? Mme si la police promet de ne pas s'en servir sans mandat ?
> 
> C'est un devoir citoyen de protester contre un abus de pouvoir. Le fait d'tre une entreprise ou que l'abus soit commis par un juge n'y change rien.
> Et pour information : je suis un anti-Apple convaincu. Je trouve leur politique commerciale malhonnte. Mais il n'empche : quand il font quelque chose de bien, il n'y a pas de raison de leur en vouloir "parce que c'est le dmon Apple".


*Une entreprise n'est pas un citoyen*.
Le fond de l'affaire n'est pas le plus important, le plus important c'est le refus d'Appel vis  vis d'une institution gouvernemental.
Aprs tout elle pourrait trs bien contester limposition "confiscatoire", ou d'autre norme "contraignante pour l'activit conomique"...

----------


## sevyc64

> Quelles pourraient tre, selon vous, les raisons qui poussent ces entreprises au silence ?


Plusieurs possibilits :
- Ils font preuve d'un attentisme opportuniste. Ils attendent de voir de quel cot le vent va tourner avant de dcider quel est leur rel opinion sur la question, et il sera videmment en faveur du moindre impact pour eux
- Ils ne disent rien parce qu'ils ont eux-mmes dj collaborer par le pass (ou actuellement). Soutenir Apple c'est se dsavouer et prendre le risque que ce soit dcouvert. Enterrer Apple, c'est officialiser la collaboration passe ou actuelle. Avec dans les 2 cas un dsastre probable sur l'opinion et leur image de marque.
- Ou alors ils jouent la carte du "Moi, pas concern". A la diffrence d'Apple, aucun des autres ne possde la maitrise de la totalit de l'objet. Certes il fabriquent l'appareil mais ne sont pas responsables du systme d'exploitation, que ce soit Android ou Windows, qui est dessus. Ou alors ils font le systme d'exploitation mais ne fabrique pas les appareils. Les uns comme les autres, peuvent toujours se dfausser sur l'autre. Apple ne le peut pas, non seulement il fabrique l'appareil, mais conoit  aussi le systme d'exploitation.

A mon avis, c'est plutt le premier cas, et peut-tre un peu du second. Quant au 3me cas a sera l'argument utilis si jamais ils viennent  tre mis en cause.

----------


## 23JFK

Samsung et LG et les autres constructeurs ne sont gnralement pas responsables de l'OS, tant que le hardware n'est pas directement impliqu dans un processus d'encryption, ils n'ont rien de particulier  dfendre, ils ne sont pas dans la mme problmatique qu'Apple qui est responsable et de l'IOS et du hardware. Par ailleurs, il semblerait que dans ce cas, le FBI ait eux-mmes rinitialis le code de scurit de l'appareil pour le connecter  leurs installations alors qu'ils auraient pu le sauvegarder depuis le domicile du propritaire en utilisant les sauvegardes automatiques de l'appareil.

----------


## chiv

"Samsung, LG ou Sony" mentionnes dans le titre de la news ne risquent pas de tomber sous le coup des memes demandes qu'Apple de la part de la justice amricaine puisque ce ne sont pas des entreprises amricaines et elles ne sont donc pas soumises au droit amricain en dehors du territoire des Etats-Unis.

----------


## Grogro

Ouais enfin  partir du moment o Samsung et LG sont prsentes sur le march ricain, hein, a s'est dj vu.  ::aie::

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.

Je voie plusieurs problmes qui peuvent en dcouler de la demande du FBI auprs d'Apple.

1) le problme du dchiffrement !
Sachant que le problme a t indiqu dans le texte ci-aprs :



> Non seulement le tlphone est protg par le chiffrement intgr au dernier systme d'exploitation d'Apple (chiffrement de bout en bout conu de telle manire que la cl nest connue que du propritaire du tlphone), mais en plus un mcanisme de scurit optionnel prvoit quaprs dix tentatives infructueuses pour dverrouiller le contenu du tlphone, ce dernier sefface automatiquement.


on peut se demander comment casser un code si justement tout l'intrt de ce code est d'tre incassable.

Cela rend la socit Apple dans une situation de crdibilit qui pourrait se retourner contre elle.

2) L'image de la socit Apple.
Admettons qu'Apple s'excute par contrainte  agir dans le sens de ce que demande le FBI.
Cela implique plus aucune garantie concernant la scurit de votre tlphone contre n'importe quelle intrusion, surtout de la part de la "National Security Agency" (NSA).
A terme, la socit Apple pourrait s'effondrer conomiquement  cause justement de cette prise de dcision.




> Nous nous opposons  cette injonction, qui a des implications qui vont bien au-del du cas d'espce .


La raction d'Apple est tout  fait justifi. En fait, cela dpasse le cot conomique de la question mais devient politique, voire une question de scurit national.

3) Souvenez-vous de Edward Snowden.
Ou mme de George Orwell et de son livre 1984, o "Big Brother, est devenue une figure mtaphorique du rgime policier et totalitaire, de la socit de la surveillance, ainsi que de la rduction des liberts".
Si nous voulons plus de scurit, nous aurons moins de libert et  terme, tout cela va se retourner contre nous.

Je cite une phrase de Benjamin Franklin, qui comme chacun le sait est l'un des signataires de la "dclaration d'indpendance des tats-Unis" ce qui fait de lui l'un des pres fondateurs des tats-Unis :



> Un peuple prt  sacrifier un peu de libert pour un peu de scurit ne mrite ni l'une ni l'autre, et finit par perdre les deux.


4) un simple tlphone met en chec la justice amricaine.



> A la question de savoir s'il est possible qu'Apple puisse le faire, l'expert en scurit a rpondu  si le iPhone avait t un iPhone 5S ou une version plus rcente, la rponse aurait t  non . Mais il s'agissait d'un iPhone 5C. Pour ce modle et pour les plus anciens c'est possible . Pourquoi ? Parce que  contrairement au 5S, le 5C n'a pas d'enclave matrielle .


La question de la scurit va tre au coeur de nos socits concernant les changes informatiques entre les priphriques que nous utilisons.
En quoi un gouvernement a-t-il le droit de nous espionner ?

5) Les limites de la "National Security Agency" (NSA).
La technologie prend une telle importance aujourd'hui que l'on voie les limites de la scurit aux tats-unis se manifester par des recours juridiques.
Oui, on cherche  contraindre, ce que l'on ne peut pas faire facilement par soi-mme.

6) Une demande pour combattre le terrorisme.
On sait comment cela commence, mais on ne sait pas comment cela va se terminer.
On demande  Apple d'tre patriote et de participer  ce combat contre le terrorisme.
C'est lgitime, je le reconnais, mais qui va songer  ne pas se servir de cet ouvre-tlphone pour surveiller des politiques, des amis, voire ni plus ni moins faire de l'espionnage  grande chelle.

7) Une dcision de justice.
En quoi, Apple doit se plier  une dcision de justice pour quelque chose (le terrorisme) qui ne le concerne pas ?

C'est comme si on devait condamner les fabricants d'armes parce qu'un individu s'tait servi de l'une d'elle pour tuer. Autrement dit, jusqu'o va la responsabilit ?
Pourquoi ne pas condamner le mineur qui a extrait le fer de la mine qui a servit la fabrication de cette arme  feu !

8) Est-ce que la solution est le tout scuritaire ?
Cela commence par les cameras de surveillance dans les rues, o je n'ai mme plus l'autorisation de jeter un papier dans le caniveau sans recevoir une amende.
Ou encore, les radars sur les routes pour surveiller nos excs de vitesses alors qu'aucun accident n'a t constat.
Et maintenant, la surveillance des coutes sur nos tlphones. Et pourquoi pas installer aussi des coutes sur nos tlviseurs ?
Tiens j'ai aussi une ide afin de nous restreindre nos liberts, la micro-puce sous-cutane que l'on place sur nos animaux afin de les identifier.
Elle est plus connue sous le signe "RFID". Ainsi nous serions en permanence localisable !




> Je pense plutt que c'est un coup de pub d'Apple pour raffirmer son indpendance par rapport aux autorits fdrales ...


Pas ncessairement. Cela dmontre surtout l'impossibilit des gouvernements de contrer la technologie qui les dessert.
Cette raction de la justice est en fait un appel au secours !

9) Une dcision politique.
Au final, la peur qui existe aux tats-Unis font que le gouvernement doit agir en consquence.
Je ne serai pas surpris que ce cas FBI contre Apple se transforme par une dcision politique afin de contraindre les entreprises  ne pas faire obstruction  des dcisions de justice.
Surtout si cela s'oppose au Patriot Act.

@+

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Artemus24 cela fait quelques mois que le Patriot Act est caduc

----------


## sevyc64

> on peut se demander comment casser un code si justement tout l'intrt de ce code est d'tre incassable.
> 
> Cela rend la socit Apple dans une situation de crdibilit qui pourrait se retourner contre elle.


Aucun code n'est incassable et tu ne verras d'ailleurs pas Apple prtendre le contraire. La dcision de justice demande  Apple de fournir le contenu dchiffr ou  minima, de faire sauter le verrou des 10 tentatives pour que les administrations comptentes puissent tenter elles-mmes de dchiffrer. Je ne sais pas quelle mthode de chiffrement utilise Apple, mais c'est sans aucun doute une des mthodes actuelles et connues, dont les services de renseignements doivent bien possder des outils pour tenter de les contourner.




> A terme, la socit Apple pourrait s'effondrer conomiquement  cause justement de cette prise de dcision.


T'inquite pas pour la sant conomique d'Apple sur ce point-l. Mme si la socit cdait (ce qui arrivera probablement) contrainte et force par la justice, a ne devrait pas trop nuire  son image de marque.





> La raction d'Apple est tout  fait justifi. En fait, cela dpasse le cot conomique de la question mais devient politique, voire une question de scurit national.


Justifie ou pas, je n'ai pas d'avis (on pourrait le trouver justifi si ce n'tait pas le fait d'Apple, grand maitre de l'espionnage de ses utilisateurs tout de mme), je ne pense pas que le cot conomique soit prpondrant ici. Le caractre scuritaire est certes le point de dpart, mais je crains qu'il ne soit que secondaire face au caractre politique, l'acheminement, petit  petit, acte par acte, vers la surveillance et lespionnage gnralis du peuple.




> Ou mme de George Orwell et de son livre 1984, o "Big Brother, est devenue une figure mtaphorique du rgime policier et totalitaire, de la socit de la surveillance, ainsi que de la rduction des liberts".


Oui, on se plait  citer Georges Orwell comme une menace de ce qui peut arriver. Mais en bien des points, dans nos socits modernes, ses prdictions sont largement ralises et dpasses.




> Je cite une phrase de Benjamin Franklin, qui comme chacun le sait est l'un des signataires de la "dclaration d'indpendance des tats-Unis" ce qui fait de lui l'un des pres fondateurs des tats-Unis :


Oui, on peut le considr comme un visionnaire quand on voit l'tat de la socit amricaine, et celles des autres pays "civiliss" qui prennent le mme chemin, finalement.





> La technologie prend une telle importance aujourd'hui que l'on voie les limites de la scurit aux tats-unis se manifester par des recours juridiques.


Heu, a fait juste 400 ans que a dure, c'est l'essence mme de la socit amricaine. Rien de neuf, l.




> En quoi, Apple doit se plier  une dcision de justice pour quelque chose (le terrorisme) qui ne le concerne pas ?


Parce que le justice est souveraine et garante de l'application des droits et devoirs de tous et de chacun. S'autoriser  ne pas se plier  la justice, c'est ne pas reconnaitre sa souverainet.
On en est pas encore l, ici. Apple utilise encore ses recours, notamment celui de l'opinion, mais faut pas se leurrer, quand tous les recours seront puiss, ils obiront, le doigt sur la couture du pantalon, comme on dit.




> C'est comme si on devait condamner les fabricants d'armes parce qu'un individu s'tait servi de l'une d'elle pour tuer. Autrement dit, jusqu'o va la responsabilit ?
> Pourquoi ne pas condamner le mineur qui a extrait le fer de la mine qui a servit la fabrication de cette arme  feu !


L tu fais un bel amalgame et tu raconte n'importe quoi. Apple n'est pas accus parce un prtendu terroriste  utiliser un de ses produits, il est demander  Apple de permettre  la justice de faire son travail. Ca n'a absolument rien  voir.
Et parler d'armes, quand on parle des Etats-Unis .....





> Pas ncessairement. Cela dmontre surtout l'impossibilit des gouvernements de contrer la technologie qui les dessert.


L'aspect communication commerciale de la part d'Apple est indniable sur ce dossier.
Imagine l'argument en bton arm si jamais ils gagnent.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple VS FBI : plus d'un Amricain sur deux pense qu'Apple devrait se soumettre  la requte du FBI, * 
*d'aprs une enqute de Pew Research * 

Dans son combat contre le FBI, Apple pourrait ne pas avoir le support du public si nous nous basons sur une rcente enqute de Pew Research ; sur un univers constitu d'un peu plus de 1000 Amricains interrogs par tlphone sur la priode allant du 18 fvrier au 21 fvrier, plus de la moiti (51 %) a dclar qu'Apple devrait dbloquer l'iPhone en question pour porter assistance  l'enqute en cours du FBI. Prs de deux Amricains sur cinq se sont dclars en faveur d'Apple et 11 % se sont abstenus de rpondre. 


L'enqute montre que l'actualit relative  cet vnement qui s'avre trs mdiatis est suivie par le public : 75 % du panel a indiqu en avoir beaucoup entendu parler (39 %) ou un peu entendu parler (36 %).

L'ide de limiter le panel aux possesseurs de smartphone tait sans doute dans l'optique d'avoir un chantillon le plus reprsentatif possible.

Facebook pour sa part a ouvertement soutenu Apple :  nous sommes solidaires d'Apple sur cette affaire , a dclar Mark Zuckerberg durant la Mobile World Congress qui a lieu actuellement  Barcelone.  Nous croyons au chiffrement. Je pense que la chose  faire n'est pas de le bloquer sur les produits grand public que les gens veulent utiliser et je pense que cela ne deviendra pas une politique rglementaire qui sera mise en place , a-t-il continu.

Il a quand mme prcis que Facebook a aid le gouvernement  combattre le terrorisme o il le pouvait :  nous pensons avoir une grosse responsabilit. Nous avons sans doute des politiques fortes sur le sujet, notamment s'il s'avre qu'il y a un contenu qui fait l'apologie du terrorisme ou se veut solidaire d'ISIS ou quelque chose qui y ressemble, alors ... nous jectons ces personnes du service. Nous ne voulons pas des gens qui font ce genre de chose sur Facebook .

La voix de Facebook vient ainsi faire cho  celle de WhatsApp (le service de messagerie qui lui appartient dsormais), Microsoft, Twitter et Google. 

 ce propos, Sundar Pichai, le PDG de Google, expliquait que  nous concevons des produits scuriss pour garder vos informations protges et nous donnons aux forces de l'ordre l'accs aux donnes sur la base d'ordres lgaux valides. Mais ceci est compltement diffrent de demander  une entreprise de pirater des dispositifs et donnes des utilisateurs. Obliger les entreprises  permettre le piratage peut compromettre la vie prive des utilisateurs .


Source : re/Code

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  le forum Scurit

----------


## Grogro

J'en conclus que les mdias ricains ont du faire un beau travail de propagande, pardon, de "pdagogie".

----------


## RyzenOC

Et plus d'un Amricain sur trois croient au complot sur le contact extraterrestre
Concidence ? je ne crois pas.

Ce genre de stats n'apporte pas grand chose, surtout si les personnes interrogs ne connaissent rien au domaine de l'it.

----------


## Marco46

Ya quelque chose qui m'chappe, le Patriot Act n'oblige-t-il pas Apple  fournir toutes les informations demandes par la police sur simple requte administrative ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Marco46



> @Artemus24 cela fait quelques mois que le Patriot Act est caduc

----------


## Traroth2

C'est quand mme bizarre, cette multiplication de sondages aux rsultats contre-intuitifs. Je suis sr que dans 2 ou 3 jours, on aura un sondage pour nous dire que le projet de rforme du code du travail est approuv par une majorit de Franais. a devient n'importe quoi...

----------


## sevyc64

> Ya quelque chose qui m'chappe, le Patriot Act n'oblige-t-il pas Apple  fournir toutes les informations demandes par la police sur simple requte administrative ?


Oui, il y a quelque chose qui t'chappe, le Patriot-Act n'est plus en vigueur depuis plusieurs mois dj. Assange, Snowden et compagnie sont pass par l.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui, il y a quelque chose qui t'chappe, le Patriot-Act n'est plus en vigueur depuis plusieurs mois dj. Assange, Snowden et compagnie sont pass par l.


Rassurez-moi, la torture est encore pratique au nom de la scurit nationale quand mme ? Et les enlvements et les emprisonnements arbitraires ? Et Guantanamo est toujours ouvert ?

Svp je suis en perte de repres !

----------


## Grogro

Le patriot act a t remplac : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USA_Freedom_Act

----------


## athlon64

Bonjour,

en fait les personnes qui rpondent aux sondages *ne connaissent gnralement pas le fond du sujet*, seulement ce qu'en disent les mdias populaires comme pour la plupart des guerres qu'on soutient.

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'en part de march, les USA reprsentent moins de 40% du chiffre d'affaire d'apple, chiffre en baisse au fil du temps, Apple joue aussi sa peau dans le reste du monde. Dans sa rponse du 16 fvrier dernier, Tim Cook n'y va pas par  4 chemins, il dit  :

-qu'ils ont totalement coopr avec le FBI et mis des ingnieurs   leur disposition pour faciliter leur travail. 
-Lorsque le FBI a demand les donnes en leur possession ils les ont fournis.
-Mais le FBI a demand autre chose qu'ils n'avaient pas en invoquant le All Writs Act.

"But now the U.S. government has asked us for something we simply do not have, and something we consider too dangerous to create. They have asked us to* build a backdoor to the iPhone*."

_Bon l je reste un peu suspect, c'est sous prtexte  qu'il y en avait pas,  a se discute_  ::mouarf:: 


_Il crame un peu  le FBI_
_




 Envoy par  Tim cook

The FBI may use different words to describe this tool, but make no mistake: Building a version of iOS that bypasses security in this way would undeniably create a backdoor. And while the government may argue that its use would be limited to this case, there is no way to guarantee such control.


_

_Et avertit sur les dangers_
[I]


> The implications of the governments demands are chilling. If the government can use the All Writs Act to make it easier to unlock your iPhone, it would have the power to reach into anyones device to capture their data. The government could extend this breach of privacy and demand that Apple build surveillance software to intercept your messages, access your health records or financial data, track your location, or even access your phones microphone or camera without your knowledge.


 Bill Gates  ne soutient pas totalement  Apple, en fait pour rsumer, le FBI ne veut pas s'emmerder  demander des infos  Apple  il veut la cl  du magasin pour se servir quand il a besoin  ::frenchy:: 

Aprs si tout a est un jeu de dupes pour dorer le blason dApple, on verra,  a a l'air de bien fonctionner en tout cas, j'ai presqu'envie de m'offrir un iPhone, je vais tout de mme viter la version 5C...

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.




> cela fait quelques mois que le Patriot Act est caduc


Je n'en savais rien. Merci de me l'avoir signal.




> Je ne sais pas quelle mthode de chiffrement utilise Apple, mais c'est sans aucun doute une des mthodes actuelles et connues, dont les services de renseignements doivent bien possder des outils pour tenter de les contourner.


De quel services de renseignements parles-tu ? Et s'ils savent faire cela, pourquoi sollicit Apple. L, je ne comprends pas.




> Mme si la socit cdait (ce qui arrivera probablement) contrainte et force par la justice, a ne devrait pas trop nuire  son image de marque.


Je ne suis pas aussi affirmatif que tu le prtends. Les utilisateurs peuvent trs bien boycotter la marque pour avoir capitul, face  la justice.
Enfin, je dis cela, mais je n'en sais rien. L'inverse peut aussi tre vrai (ne pas collaborer avec la justice).




> je ne pense pas que le cot conomique soit prpondrant ici.


Tout au contraire, c'est le problme majeur d'Apple, de rester crdible auprs de ses acheteurs.




> Le caractre scuritaire est certes le point de dpart, mais je crains qu'il ne soit que secondaire face au caractre politique, ...


Non, cela reste le point essentiel pour Apple. En capitulant, Apple dit ouvertement que le gouvernement fait ce qu'il veut avec les produits d'Apple.
Donc si tu veut plus de scurit, les utilisateurs vont chez la concurrence.




> ... l'acheminement, petit  petit, acte par acte, vers la surveillance et lespionnage gnralis du peuple


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Le gouvernement amricain demande un droit de regard sur tous les changes entre particuliers.
C'est bien la mort de nos liberts. Mais il y aura toujours des imbciles pour dire que cela est ncessaire pour notre scurit.
Cela sous-entend que tu auras en permanence un policier derrire ton dos pour te surveiller.
Si tu enfreins la loi, mme en tant seul quand cela se produit, tu seras sanctionn car un mouchard enregistrera tout.
C'est aussi la mort de la vie prive.




> Mais en bien des points, dans nos socits modernes, ses prdictions sont largement ralises et dpasses.


Entre autre, la technologie "RFID" applique  l'homme. Et toutes formes d'implants pouvant suivre tous nos mouvements.
C'est ce qui me fait le plus peur dans ce monde  la Orwell !




> quand on voit l'tat de la socit amricaine, et celles des autres pays "civiliss" qui prennent le mme chemin, finalement.


Est-ce que le gouvernement amricain  peur de son peuple ?
Et toute cette violence, pas uniquement dans les fictions  la tlvision, mais aussi dans la ralit.
On dirait qu'il y a une perte de contrle du gouvernement amricain. C'est a que je ne comprends pas. 




> Parce que le justice est souveraine et garante de l'application des droits et devoirs de tous et de chacun. S'autoriser  ne pas se plier  la justice, c'est ne pas reconnatre sa souverainet.


Ce n'est plus de la dmocratie mais de la dictature.




> mais faut pas se leurrer, quand tous les recours seront puiss, ils obiront, le doigt sur la couture du pantalon, comme on dit.


Ae. C'est a qui me fait peur. Le droit est bafou, juste pour une raison de scurit intrieure.

Quand j'tais  l'cole et qu'un lve faisait une connerie, toute la classe tait punie.
Je ne voyais pas d'un trs bon il de le dnoncer, mais inversement tre puni  cause d'un autre non plus.




> L tu fais un bel amalgame et tu raconte n'importe quoi.


Je te demanderai de respecter mon opinion. Non, je ne fais pas d'amalgame.
Cela commence par une demande d'aide, puis ensuite  va accuser Apple d'tre complice des actes des autres terroristes.

Tu le dis toi-mme que le but de la justice est de contraindre Apple de participer aux investigations du FBI en faisant en sorte de fournir les outils pour "ouvrir" ce tlphone.




> Et parler d'armes, quand on parle des Etats-Unis .....


Oui, je sais, sujet trs sensible aux tats-unis.




> Imagine l'argument en bton arm si jamais ils gagnent.


Je suis compltement dsarm (sans jeu de mot) face  ce genre de situation.
D'un cot, je trouve normal que l'on fasse quelque chose contre le terrorisme, et c'est ce que nous attendons tous de la part du gouvernement.
Mais d'un autre cot, je ne veux pas perdre mes liberts  cause d'une minorit, qui n'ont rien  foutre de notre faon de vivre.

Si nous utilisons les mmes armes que ceux que nous combattons, alors nous ne vallons pas mieux qu'eux.
Nous ne pouvons pas nous rabaisser  ces pratique parce que ce sont des solutions de facilits.
Je dirais que le seul argument qui doit tre notre ligne de conduite est l'honneur.
Sinon  quoi cela sert-il de se proclammer comme en France, le pays des droits de l'homme, si  la moindre occasion nous les enfreignons.
Mais qui suis-je ? Sinon un citoyen qui ne comprend plus le monde dans lequel il vit.




> Ce genre de stats n'apporte pas grand chose, surtout si les personnes interrogs ne connaissent rien au domaine de l'it.


C'est surtout la trs grande diffrente de culture et de mentalit entre le vieux contient europen et les states.




> Svp je suis en perte de repres !


Je suis dans le mme cas que toi !


@+

----------


## sevyc64

> De quel services de renseignements parles-tu ? Et s'ils savent faire cela, pourquoi sollicit Apple. L, je ne comprends pas.


Relie bien le contexte des faits. Pour craquer la cl de chiffrement de l'iphone en question, il faudra des centaines de miliers, voire des millions de tentatives infructueuses. Hors l'iphone en question possde une protection qui, au bout de 10 tentatives seulement, rend l'appareil totalement non fonctionnel et les donnes irrmdiablement perdues. C'est, entre autre le dispositif que tente de contourner le FBI
_Bien que Apple nous as dj fait le coup trs rcemment avec la fameuse erreur 53, de l'iphone irrparable et dfinitivement HS  qui une simple petite mise  jour logiciel vient redonner miraculeusement vie,  peine handicap._




> Je ne suis pas aussi affirmatif que tu le prtends. Les utilisateurs peuvent trs bien boycotter la marque pour avoir capitul, face  la justice.


N'oublie pas que tu parle de la socit amricaine, qui ne pense pas et ne fonctionne pas comme nous, europens. D'ailleurs le dernier sondage publi dans la mise  jour de la news cidessus, va dans ce sens, une majorit d'amricains ne soutient pas Apple sur cette affaire.




> Non, cela reste le point essentiel pour Apple. En capitulant, Apple dit ouvertement que le gouvernement fait ce qu'il veut avec les produits d'Apple.
> Donc si tu veut plus de scurit, les utilisateurs vont chez la concurrence.


Sauf que la concurrence collabore dj probablement avec les services de l'Etat. Sauf que l'opinion semble, elle aussi, aller plutot dans le sens de cette collaboration, et donc en l'encontre d'Apple





> Je te demanderai de respecter mon opinion. Non, je ne fais pas d'amalgame.
> Cela commence par une demande d'aide, puis ensuite  va accuser Apple d'tre complice des actes des autres terroristes.


Oui tu fais des amalgames, parce que quoiqu'il arrive, quelque soit l'issue de cette affaire, Apple ne pourra pas tre accus de complicit ( part peut-tre par quelques abrutis au cerveau ramolli et en mal de notorit), et surtout pas par le FBI qui ne pourra apporter aucune preuve de complicit (complicit sous entend participation plus ou moins active  la ralisation de l'acte). La seule chose dont pourra ventuellement tre accus Apple, c'est d'entrave  la justice, et encore, a sera plutt casse gueule comme accusation, surtout avec les lections qui approchent aux USA.




> Tu le dis toi-mme que le but de la justice est de contraindre Apple de participer aux investigations du FBI en faisant en sorte de fournir les outils pour "ouvrir" ce tlphone.


Ah non, je n'ai pas dit "participer" parce que ce n'est pas ce qui demand  Apple. Apple ne participera pas aux investigations, a c'est le rle des enquteurs.
Il est juste demand  Apple de donner les moyens techniques aux enquteurs de pouvoir faire leur travail (tout au moins comme ils souhaitent le faire).
 te semble peut-tre une simple nuance, mais c'est une nuance trs importante qui change tout.

----------


## bclinton

Il faudrait arrter de tirer les grosses ficelles  la big brother. Le FBI ne demande pas une backdoor sur tous les produits Apple afin d'espionner tout le monde  distance, il demande le moyen de rcuprer les donnes d'un appareil *physiquement* en leur possession.

----------


## sevyc64

Mais  partir du moment o ce moyen existera, il pourra potentiellement tre utilis sur tous les autres appareils.
A partir du moment ou ce moyen sera cr pour cet appareil, il n'y aura donc aucun frein (comprendre lgal ou juridique)  l'avenir  ce que d'autres moyens de mme type soient crs pour d'autres appareils.

Ce sont les arguments qu'avance Apple pour ne pas crer ce moyen.

Mais techniquement, trs probablement que Apple possde dj ce type de moyen ou similaire rapidement adaptable, ne serait-ce que pour la phase de mise au point de leur techno de scurisation. Car pour vrifier que la scurit est bien l, il faut vrifier dans quelle mesure elle est cassable.
L'tape que ne veut pas franchir Apple, c'est la mise  disposition et la diffusion au public, fut-il un public trs restreint et confin aux services denqutes du FBI, d'un tel moyen.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Apple VS FBI : Bill Gates adopte une position quivoque*
*Il revient sur ses propos aprs avoir suggr quApple doit cooprer avec le FBI*

Le bras de fer entre Apple et le FBI continue de faire la une et les points de vue sont partags chez les observateurs qui doivent arbitrer entre vie prive et scurit nationale. Pour rappel, ce conflit est n des attaques meurtrires de dcembre dernier  San Bernardino, en Californie. Le FBI ayant mis la main sur liPhone de lun des terroristes se voit incapable daccder au contenu du tlphone  cause du chiffrement intgr et des garanties de confidentialit quApple essaie tant bien de fournir  ses utilisateurs. La firme de Tim Cook semble tre la seule  pouvoir aider lagence fdrale  accder au contenu du portable sans courir le risque de perdre dfinitivement les donnes qui pourraient rvler des informations prcieuses dans le cadre de lenqute. Mais vu les principes de confidentialit quApple dfend, la justice a t saisie par le FBI pour contraindre le fabricant de smartphones  collaborer.

Apple nentend pas collaborer et dans une lettre de son PDG, la socit a manifest son mcontentement contre la dcision de justice qui menace la scurit de ses utilisateurs. Elle refuse de crer une porte drobe sur liPhone du terroriste, sachant quil ny a aucun moyen de contrler que le gouvernement ne va utiliser cette technique quune seule fois et sur ce seul iPhone. Apple met en garde sur le fait que cette technique peut tre utilise plus tard pour dverrouiller dautres smartphones et ainsi ouvrir la porte  une surveillance de masse des utilisateurs de ses dispositifs.

Si plus dun Amricain sur deux sest rang du ct du FBI, Tim Cook a reu le soutien de lElectronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) et de certaines ttes de lindustrie telles que le PDG de Google Sundar Pichai, le patron de Facebook Mark Zuckerberg et le fondateur de Twitter Jack Dorsey. Dans une interview du Financial Times, Bill Gates, le fondateur de Microsoft donne son avis au sujet de ce conflit en suggrant que les entreprises de la technologie devraient tre forces  cooprer avec la police dans les enqutes terroristes. Il estime que pour le cas de San Bernardino, il sagit dune demande dinformation pour un cas spcifique et non de manire gnrale. Il ny a donc aucune raison de penser que le FBI essaie davoir  terme un accs gnralis aux iPhone.  _Cest un cas particulier dans lequel le gouvernement demande  accder  des informations. Il ne demande pas un accs de manire gnrale_ , a dclar Bill Gates au Financial Times. Il ajoute encore que _ ceci nest pas si diffrent de [la question] de savoir si lon doit pouvoir demander des informations  un oprateur tlphonique ou  une banque_ . Il a fallu juste ces quelques mots avec un peu dargumentation pour que le monde comprenne que Bill Gates soutient le FBI dans le bras de fer avec Apple.  

Toutefois, le fondateur de Microsoft est revenu sur ses propos sur Bloomberg en prtendant navoir pris aucune position dans cette affaire. Dans cette interview, il sest montr plus modr dans ses commentaires :  _cela ne donne pas mon point de vue  ce sujet_ , a-t-il prcis  propos de sa position sous-entendue dans le conflit qui oppose Apple au FBI. Il pense toutefois  _quil y a des mesures de protection auxquelles le gouvernement ne devrait pas tre compltement aveugle_ .

Sources : Financial Times, Bloomberg

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Apple VS FBI : plus d'un Amricain sur deux pense qu'Apple devrait se soumettre  la requte du FBI daprs une enqute de Pew Research
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi les grandes enseignes comme Samsung, LG ou Sony ne se sont pas prononces sur le combat opposant Apple au FBI ?

----------


## bclinton

Finalement Bill Gates dit la mme chose que moi.  :8-):

----------


## psychadelic

> ../  *Sundar Pichai*, le PDG de Google, expliquait que  nous concevons des produits scuriss pour garder vos informations protges et nous donnons aux forces de l'ordre l'accs aux donnes sur la base d'ordres lgaux valides. Mais ceci est compltement diffrent de demander  une entreprise de pirater des dispositifs et donnes des utilisateurs. Obliger les entreprises  permettre le piratage peut compromettre la vie prive des utilisateurs .


Certains auront remarqu toute l'ironie de la chose, Google tant sans doute la socit ralisant le plus grand collecteur d'information prive de tous les internautes de la plante...

Ce qui est justifi par Vinton Cerf qui est aujourd'hui  chef vangliste de lInternet   de Google :  La vie prive, une anomalie  ( "Privacy may actually be an anomaly," )


Et j'en passe sur les multiples dclarations dEric Schmidt sur ce sujet, quand il tait patron de Google.

----------


## Derf59

Je comprends les arguments d'Apple vis  vis de la demande initiale du FBI de fournir/installer un logiciel ou une version d'IOS permettant de contourner la scurit sur cet Iphone, version/logiciel qui pourrait ensuite tre r-utilis par le FBI plus tard.
Je comprends les argument de Bill Gates qui dit "ceci nest si diffrent de pouvoir demander des informations  un oprateur tlphonique ou  une banque"

Aussi je comprends pas pourquoi Apple ne propose pas au FBI de rcuprer l'IPhone et qu'en interne (sans rien donner au FBI) soient extraites toutes les donnes sur un/des DVD(s) afin qu'elles soient fournies au FBI.

----------


## Dominik94

il est possible que apple ait dj fourni les donnes dcryptes au FBI mais de continuer  communiquer ainsi permet de faire croire que les donnes utilisateurs sont inviolables !

----------


## NahMean

> il est possible que apple ait dj fourni les donnes dcryptes au FBI mais de continuer  communiquer ainsi permet de faire croire que les donnes utilisateurs sont inviolables !


Thorie du complot, fait attention Dominik _Snowden_  ::mouarf::

----------


## psychadelic

> Je comprends les arguments d'Apple vis  vis de la demande initiale du FBI de fournir/installer un logiciel ou une version d'IOS permettant de contourner la scurit sur cet Iphone, version/logiciel qui pourrait ensuite tre r-utilis par le FBI plus tard.
> Je comprends les argument de Bill Gates qui dit "ceci nest si diffrent de pouvoir demander des informations  un oprateur tlphonique ou  une banque"
> 
> Aussi je comprends pas pourquoi Apple ne propose pas au FBI de rcuprer l'IPhone et qu'en interne (sans rien donner au FBI) soient extraites toutes les donnes sur un/des DVD(s) afin qu'elles soient fournies au FBI.


Bill Gates dit aussi qu'on se focalise trop sur une logique en noir ou blanc.

Le FBI ne peut pas non plus confier une _pice  conviction_  un tiers, et j'imagine mal qu'Aplle puisse accepter l'ide d'un camping d'une quipe du FBI dans ses locaux...  ::D:

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Bill Gates dit aussi qu'on se focalise trop sur une logique en noir ou blanc.
> 
> Le FBI ne eput pas non plus confier une pice  conviction  un tiers, et j'imagine mal qu'Aplle puisse accepter l'ide d'un camping d'une quipe du FBI dans ses locaux...


En France en tout cas c'est fait tous les jours avec des experts judiciaires.



> Les experts judiciaires sont des professionnels spcialement habilits, chargs de donner aux juges un avis technique sur des faits afin dapporter des claircissements sur une affaire. Ce sont des spcialistes de disciplines trs varies (mdecine, architecture, gemmologie, conomie et finance, etc.).
> Leurs avis ne s'imposent pas aux juges qui restent libres de leur apprciation

----------


## sevyc64

> Les experts judiciaires sont des professionnels spcialement habilits, chargs de donner aux juges un avis technique sur des faits afin dapporter des claircissements sur une affaire. Ce sont des spcialistes de disciplines trs varies (mdecine, architecture, gemmologie, conomie et finance, etc.).


Mais il faut aussi savoir, qu'en France tout au moins, il n'y a aucun processus de contrle des comptences des dits-experts judiciaires. Tout un chacun peut tre amen un jour  tre expert judiciaire  partir du moment o il est capable de donner un avis technique crdible (de part sa profession notamment), mme si c'est avis est compltement foireux parce le type est une grosse bille. 
Le problme est que, face  un juge qui n'y connais, souvent, absolument rien, un avis mme compltement foireux d'un expert a souvent beaucoup de poids et qu'il est trs difficile de le contrer. 

J'en ai connu 2 ou 3 comme a, dont un que j'ai eu comme chef, qui se la pter justement d'tre expert judiciaire auprs des tribunaux mais qui, malgr ses 35 ans d'exprience annonces, ni connaissait absolument rien  son mtier et nous sortait des conneries plus grosses que lui.

----------


## Sodium

Je suis  100% pour le respect de la vie prive, mais ce droit s'arrte l o la criminalit commence.
Tout comme on perquisitionne l'habitat d'un individu sous enqute criminelle, n'importe quelle bote faisant dans l'informatique doit cooprer pour fournir aux enquteurs ce dont ils ont besoin dans ce genre de cas.
Aprs, le faire sous la forme d'un backdoor qui pourrait tre ensuite utilis pour n'importe quel citoyen, non, mais a-t-il t propos  Apple de dbloquer eux-mme l'appareil en question et de le restituer au FBI sans que la scurit globale de leur systme ne soit remise en question ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Sodium et bien justement non le FBI se borne a vouloir faire soit mme l'extraction des donnes

----------


## athlon64

Toutes les donnes sauvegardes  dans le cloud d'Apple ont t fournies au FBI. Mais le FBI demandait   possder les dernires donnes contenues dans l'iPhone non encore backupes... Ncessitant donc le mot de passe.

Selon un article du site reflets.info, Le FBI se serait lui mme tir une balle dans le  pied en faisant rinitialiser le mot de passe du cloud, ce qui aurait sur le coup empch une dernire sauvegarde iCloud  ::mouarf::  .
*Les telephones des deux individus ont t d'ailleurs dtruits par ces derniers, le telephone en question est un telephone professionnel*. Les oprateurs tlphoniques  et autres companies ont d'ailleurs fourni pas mal de donnes sur les terroristes, sms, historique de dplacements, etc.

Bref, revenons au sujet  principal, *il y a des morts et des terroristes* (on connait la chanson) donc il faut.... 

Si Apple cde au FBI pour lutte contre le terrorisme, si demain la CIA  ou le DEA(drogues) demande aussi   accder par le mme moyen   certains telephones ?
Encore mieux, les Russes ou les Chinois,  lArabie saoudite, ont besoin d'informations pour une enqute lie au terrorisme, Apple coopre ?
Ou, un dictateur pour exterminer ses opposants, provoque des attentats et demande des informations  Apple pour pouvoir accder aux telephones d'activistes et journalistes souponns...  :8O: 

Bref c'est *une boite de pandore* qu'il ne faut surtout pas ouvrir, si le but c'est d'avoir  plus d'infos, ils auraient du moins tout tent pour neutraliser les terroristes sans les tuer non ? (Peut tre que a a pas march ?  ::aie:: )

_C'est un cas dlicat, mais si apple cde a risque d'tre pire._

De toute faon si Apple avait cd aux requtes du FBI sans protester, on l'aurait pareillement trait de collabo .

Tout a est peut-tre un cirque pour dmontrer que Apple n'a pas cd ? Les entreprises sont-ils devenus plus forts que le pouvoir amricain ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Apple serait en train de travailler sur de nouvelles mesures de scurit*
*pour rendre plus difficile  lavenir daccder au contenu dun iPhone verrouill*

Chez la firme de Tim Cook, la scurit nest pas quune fonctionnalit que le fabricant diPhone veut offrir  ses utilisateurs. Cest galement une stratgie marketing et un lment essentiel dans le positionnement des iPhone par rapport aux appareils des concurrents. Cest probablement lune des principales raisons pour lesquelles Tim Cook ne veut pas cder  la pression du FBI et de la justice amricaine.

Selon des sources proches de la socit et ce que des experts en scurit auraient confi  The New York Times, Apple serait en train de travailler pour rendre plus difficile de pirater ses iPhone. Les ingnieurs dApple auraient en effet commenc  dvelopper de nouvelles mesures de scurit qui rendraient impossible pour le gouvernement daccder au contenu dun iPhone verrouill en utilisant des mthodes similaires  celles qui sont actuellement envisages par le FBI. Pour rappel, le juge charg de laffaire a demand  Apple dassister le FBI en permettant les trois fonctions suivantes :

contourner ou dsactiver la fonction d'effacement automatique qu'elle soit active ou non ;permettre au FBI d'entrer des mots de passe sur le dispositif du terroriste pour des tests lectroniques via le port physique du dispositif, le Bluetooth, le Wi-Fi, ou d'autres protocoles disponibles sur le dispositif en question ;s'assurer que lorsque le FBI entre des mots de passe sur le dispositif en question, le logiciel tournant sur le dispositif ne rallonge pas  dessein le dlai d'attente entre les tentatives au-del de ce qui est exig pour le matriel d'Apple.
Daprs les experts en scurit, avec une telle mise  niveau de la scurit de ses dispositifs, Apple va crer un grand dfi technique pour les agences du gouvernement qui devront trouver de nouvelles mthodes si elles veulent accder au contenu dun iPhone bloqu  lavenir.

Source : The New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Une dcision de justice contraint Apple  aider le FBI qui souhaite avoir accs au contenu de l'iPhone de l'auteur d'un attentat
 ::fleche::  Apple refuse de se plier  l'injonction du tribunal qui l'oblige  aider le FBI  dverrouiller un iPhone dans le cadre de son enqute

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.

Et au final, aprs avoir ouvert ce tlphone, le FBI constate que la langue utilis pour communiquer entre les terroristes leur est inconnu.
Je dis cela car pendant la seconde guerre mondial, les amricains avaient utiliss le Cherokee pour codifier leur message alors que les japonnais cherchaient de l'anglais.
Qu'est-ce qu'ils vont faire maintenant ? Demander  un expert en linguistique d'essayer de traduire cette langue inconnue.  ::mouarf:: 

Franchement, si je devais envoyer un message cod, je n'utiliserais pas le codage rsa ou autre chose que j'ai  ma disposition sur internet.
Il existe des tas de chiffrements connus depuis trs longtemps.
Non, je ne parle pas du Csar ou du Vigenre.
Oui, on sait que les anglais, grce  Turing, ont permis de casser le code utilis par la machine enigma.
Mais je ne parle pas de ces codes bass sur les combinaisons ou comme aujourd'hui sur les nombres alatoires.
Ou encore ceux bass sur les mathmatiques dont le principe est bas sur la cryptographie  clefs publiques.

Le code le plus simple et le plus difficilement cassable est celui bas sur la codification par mot.
On prend un livre que les deux espions doivent imprativement connaitre.
Chaque mot est pris dans le livre en indiquant le numro de la page, de la ligne et le rang dans la ligne.
Et le tout, sans jamais faire de rptition de ce mme groupe de trois nombres.
Si vous ne connaissez pas le livre, et mme si vous avez le message, il est impossible de le dcrypter.

Toute cette publicit autour d'Apple, du FBI et de l'impossibilit d'ouvrir le tlphone afin de lire les messages n'est que du vent.
Pensez vous que si je dois crypter un message, je vais m'empresser d'utiliser une codification made in Apple (ou autre) ?
Oui, mais voil, la solution de simplicit est de ne pas se casser la tte et de prendre ce que l'on a  sa disposition.

En fait, lennemi, c'est le temps qui joue contre ces terroristes.
A force de persvrance, le FBI trouvera tt ou tard le moyen d'ouvrir ce maudit tlphone.

@+

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et au final, aprs avoir ouvert ce tlphone, le FBI constate que la langue utilis pour communiquer entre les terroristes leur est inconnu.
> Je dis cela car pendant la seconde guerre mondial, les amricains avaient utiliss le Cherokee pour codifier leur message alors que les japonnais cherchaient de l'anglais.
> Qu'est-ce qu'ils vont faire maintenant ? Demander  un expert en linguistique d'essayer de traduire cette langue inconnue.


google trad  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sodium

> Je dis cela car pendant la seconde guerre mondial, les amricains avaient utiliss le Cherokee pour codifier leur message alors que les japonnais cherchaient de l'anglais.


Je pense que tu confonds avec le navajo ( moins que les deux aient ts utiliss).

Ils devraient coder leurs messages en luxembourgeois. Vivant au Luxembourg, je peux vous garantir que pratiquement personne ici n'est capable d'utiliser cette langue correctement  l'crit.

----------


## sevyc64

> Et au final, aprs avoir ouvert ce tlphone, le FBI constate que la langue utilis pour communiquer entre les terroristes leur est inconnu.
> Je dis cela car pendant la seconde guerre mondial, les amricains avaient utiliss le Cherokee pour codifier leur message alors que les japonnais cherchaient de l'anglais.
> Qu'est-ce qu'ils vont faire maintenant ? Demander  un expert en linguistique d'essayer de traduire cette langue inconnue.


 se pratique dj tous les jours dans les enqutes judiciaires et dans tous les pays du monde. Le mtier de traducteur est un mtier bien rel.




> Le code le plus simple et le plus difficilement cassable est celui bas sur la codification par mot.
> On prend un livre que les deux espions doivent imprativement connaitre.
> Chaque mot est pris dans le livre en indiquant le numro de la page, de la ligne et le rang dans la ligne.
> Et le tout, sans jamais faire de rptition de ce mme groupe de trois nombres.
> Si vous ne connaissez pas le livre, et mme si vous avez le message, il est impossible de le dcrypter.


Impossible  dcrypter, certainement pas, au contraire c'est trs simple  dcoder avec la puissance informatique d'aujourd'hui, une fois le principe dcouvert. Et ce systme de codage fait justement parti des vieux systmes de codage bien connu qui date du moyen-age et de l'avnement de l'imprimerie.

Et tu vas dire le livre ? Les divers recoupements de lenqute peuvent donner des pistes quant au livre choisi, ensuite la puissance informatique peut interroger diverses bases de donnes et tenter de dchiffrer  partir de divers livres jusqu' trouver le bon. Le cerveau humain n'a pas la puissance de calcul suffisante pour utiliser rapidement un algorithme complexe et fiable. Tout chiffrement ralis par le cerveau (choix de mots dans un livre) comportera des particularits (artefact, rptitions, etc ...), le cerveau ne sait pas travailler autrement. Ces particularits sont plus ou moins facilement reprable par un algorithme informatique et permettent de rduire le champs des possibles. L ou on peut penser qu'il faudrait passer des centaines de milliers de livre, un tel algorithme peut rduire la liste  20 ou 30.

Et pour ton info, aucun code n'est impossible  dchiffrer, c'est plus ou moins long  faire, il faut plus ou moins de puissance, mais impossible, non, a n'existe pas.
Les seuls codes (qui n'en sont pas) impossibles  dchiffrer sont les hashs (signatures en franais), pour la simple raison que le code final ne contient rien de la donne initiale, celle-ci est dtruite au court du calcul.
Et encore, il est possible de manire dtourn de retrouver la donne en calculant la signatures de donnes diverses, signature identique, on peut supposer dans une certaine mesure que les donnes de dpart taient aussi identiques.

----------


## bclinton

En rsum Apple trolle le FBI en prparant une fonctionnalit spciale entrave  la justice.  ::ptdr::

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Et tu vas dire le livre ? Les divers recoupements de lenqute peuvent donner des pistes quant au livre choisi, ensuite la puissance informatique peut interroger diverses bases de donnes et tenter de dchiffrer  partir de divers livres jusqu' trouver le bon. Le cerveau humain n'a pas la puissance de calcul suffisante pour utiliser rapidement un algorithme complexe et fiable. Tout chiffrement ralis par le cerveau (choix de mots dans un livre) comportera des particularits (artefact, rptitions, etc ...), le cerveau ne sait pas travailler autrement. Ces particularits sont plus ou moins facilement reprable par un algorithme informatique et permettent de rduire le champs des possibles. L ou on peut penser qu'il faudrait passer des centaines de milliers de livre, un tel algorithme peut rduire la liste  20 ou 30.
> 
> Et pour ton info, aucun code n'est impossible  dchiffrer, c'est plus ou moins long  faire, il faut plus ou moins de puissance, mais impossible, non, a n'existe pas.
> Les seuls codes (qui n'en sont pas) impossibles  dchiffrer sont les hashs (signatures en franais), pour la simple raison que le code final ne contient rien de la donne initiale, celle-ci est dtruite au court du calcul.
> Et encore, il est possible de manire dtourn de retrouver la donne en calculant la signatures de donnes diverses, signature identique, on peut supposer dans une certaine mesure que les donnes de dpart taient aussi identiques.


1 il faut que ta machine connaisse tous les livres du monde(le jour ou ce seras le cas les poules chasserons les humain par meute)
2 pourquoi toujours mettre la mme rfrence pour un mot sachant que les mots sont utiliss  plusieurs endroits dans le livre ?
3 pourquoi se contenter de toujours le mme livre ?
4 pourquoi le sens des mots serait valide ?
5 pourquoi se limiter  une couche de chiffrage/codage ?

Personnellement par le pass j'ai mis au point un codage avec pas moins de 12 couches diffrentes et de mthode diffrente de cryptographie/chiffrage, OK c'est pas le mieux niveau rapidit de la transmission mais la scurit a se paye  ::mrgreen::

----------


## wziko

Artemus24 quand on sait pas on parle pas (surtout si c'est pour poster la premire rponse)  :;):  .
RSA est quasiment incassable dans des temps raisonnable et votre codage par mot ne tiens absoluement pas la route.
Pour ce qui est des deux autres que vous citez (Csar ou Vigenre) ils sont vieux et totalement dpass.


ref:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiffr...alage#Attaques
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiffre_de_Vigen%C3%A8re


Merci

----------


## Paul TOTH

> 1 il faut que ta machine connaisse tous les livres du monde(le jour ou ce seras le cas les poules chasserons les humain par meute)


non, il suffit de mettre la main sur toutes les donnes informatiques des personnes concernes, car il y a peu de chance qu'ils se tapent la traduction  la main  ::): 

voir ce billet de zython qui montre aussi combien il est facile de passer  ct de l'info...ou de mettre la main dessus justement.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Lindustrie de lIT se prparerait  apporter un soutien juridique collectif  Apple*
*dans laffaire opposant la firme de Tim Cook au FBI*




> *Mise  jour du 04 / 03 / 2016 :** l'industrie de l'IT apporte un soutien juridique collectif  Apple*
> 
> Ce sont Amazon.com, Box, Cisco, Dropbox, Evernote, Facebook, Google, Mozilla, Nest Labs, Pinterest, Slack, Snapchat, WhatsApp et Yahoo qui se sont joints  Microsoft dans un amicus curiae pour apporter leur soutien  Apple dans l'affaire l'opposant au FBI. 
> 
> Brad Smith, directeur du service juridique de Microsoft, a dclar que  nous pensons que les problmes soulevs par le cas Apple sont trop importants pour s'appuyer sur une loi trique en provenance d'une re technologique diffrente pour combler le vide peru du gouvernement dans la loi actuelle. Au lieu de cela, nous devrions nous tourner vers le Congrs pour trouver l'quilibre ncessaire  la technologie du XXIe sicle .
> 
> Des propos qui rejoignent ceux du juge fdral James Orenstein qui a estim que le All Writs ne saurait tre appliqu dans le cas d'espce et que seul le Congrs est habilit  prvoir dans la loi ces ventuelles obligations de coopration auxquelles seront soumises les entreprises. Raison pour laquelle les entreprises estiment qu'il est ncessaire et urgent de mettre  jour la loi :  si nous devons protger la vie prive des individus ainsi que leurs informations, les technologies du XXIe sicle doivent tre rgies par une lgislation du XXIe sicle .
> 
> De son ct, dans un billet blog, Google a moins parl de vie prive, mais plus sur la facult du All Writs Act   obliger les entreprises prives  compromettre activement la scurit et la sret des fonctionnalits que nous implmentons dans nos produits .
> ...


Le conflit opposant Apple au FBI et le gouvernement amricain dans laffaire de San Bernadino poursuit son cours. Apple a rcemment fait appel pour obtenir le rejet de la dcision du tribunal lui demandant dassister le FBI pour accder au contenu de liPhone de lun des terroristes. La firme de Tim Cook a par ailleurs demand un soutien plus affirm de ses pairs dans le domaine de lIT.

Aprs quelques soutiens individuels exprims sur la toile et  diverses occasions, les entreprises de lIT envisageraient maintenant de se ranger de manire plus officielle du ct de la firme de Tim Cook,  travers un amicus brief. Il sagit dun document  travers lequel des entits non directement lies aux protagonistes dune affaire judiciaire proposent au tribunal de lui prsenter des informations ou des opinions pouvant laider  trancher laffaire.

Lors dune audience du Congrs, qui sest droule hier, Microsoft par la voix de son directeur juridique Brad Smith a dclar tre de  tout cur  avec Apple dans ce bras de fer avec le FBI. La socit a galement annonc quelle dposera un amicus brief la semaine prochaine pour exprimer son soutien sans rserve au fabricant diPhone.

Selon des sources proches de Google, la firme de Mountain View envisagerait demboter le pas  Microsoft en lanant galement un soutien juridique  Apple. Le reste de lindustrie de la technologie semble galement se mobiliser alors que les soutiens juridiques de  Twitter et Facebook sont attendus la semaine prochaine. 

Au lieu de documents individuels, on pourrait donc sattendre  un amicus brief collectif de lindustrie de lIT. Une source de Re/code explique en effet que  lindustrie est aligne et travaille sur une soumission conjointe  la cour .

Sources : The Verge, Re/Code

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi les grandes enseignes comme Samsung, LG ou Sony ne se sont pas prononces sur le combat opposant Apple au FBI ?
 ::fleche::  Apple VS FBI : Bill Gates adopte une position quivoque, il revient sur ses propos aprs avoir suggr qu'Apple doit cooprer avec le FBI

----------


## marsupial

http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...terrorisme.php

Aucun des deux mon gnral... bouclier contre la tyrannie et le despotisme.

----------


## quanta

Pour moi l'enjeux est plus que cette "simple affaire". C'est une lutte de pouvoir entre le publique vs priv.
Les consquences vont tre importante si Appel gagne la manche...

----------


## Apophis999

Je dirais plutt dfenseur de sa propre image... Personnellement, Apple tant une firme qui, ne le nions pas, est l en premier lieu pour faire des bnfices (comme tant d'autres, je ne la dnigre pas par rapport  une autre multinationale), je pense qu'elle veut surtout se faire bien voir du public : n'est-il donc pas un peu naf de la considrer comme un "bouclier contre la tyrannie et le despotisme" ? 
Que cette dcision participe  la cause de ceux qui dfendent la vie prive est vident, mais cela me semble cacher plutt un acte d'image...
Apple ne serait-il pas plus opportuniste commercialement qu'idologique ?

----------


## sevyc64

> 1 il faut que ta machine connaisse tous les livres du monde(le jour ou ce seras le cas les poules chasserons les humain par meute)


Ta machine n'a nullement besoin de connaitre la totalit des livres, il suffit qu'elle puisse se connecte  de gigantesques bases de donnes (qui a dit Big Data ?) sur internet et y faire des recherches. C'est notamment ce genre de base de donnes que Google est en train de mettre en place avec Google Books par exemple.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Ta machine n'a nullement besoin de connaitre la totalit des livres, il suffit qu'elle puisse se connecte  de gigantesques bases de donnes (qui a dit Big Data ?) sur internet et y faire des recherches. C'est notamment ce genre de base de donnes que Google est en train de mettre en place avec Google Books par exemple.


Ho tu sait vus la vitesse  laquelle on numrise tous les documents cris on doit en avoir pour 2-3 sicles

----------


## marsupial

source Ars Technica : Apple prpare un OS spcial gouvernement. chiffr et "grapp" (cloudy).
Plus qu'une question d'image, je pense qu'Apple se doit d'tre  la page. Donc lorsqu'une entreprise est la plus sure et  porte de canon, il reste prfrable de plier pour ne pas rompre. Surtout lorsque les services de tous les pays s'amusent  littralement violer nos liberts. Sous couvert de terrorisme.
Y compris nos liberts collectives : cf les gouvernements, europens en premier lieu.
Le numro de compte d'Apple est le suivant : xxxx.yyyy.zzzz.

Avec toutes mes flicitations,
Les actionnaires Apple

PS : Linux peut le faire galement. Micro Soft moins facilement. Beaucoup moins. Ou alors, ce sera plus cher. Vraiment beaucoup plus cher. Car classifi ONU, OTAN et Dfense.



Bravo  toi et bonne root  :;):

----------


## psychadelic

> Je dis cela car pendant la seconde guerre mondial, les amricains avaient utiliss le Cherokee pour codifier leur message alors que les japonnais cherchaient de l'anglais.





> Je pense que tu confonds avec le navajo ( moins que les deux aient ts utiliss).
> 
> Ils devraient coder leurs messages en luxembourgeois. Vivant au Luxembourg, je peux vous garantir que pratiquement personne ici n'est capable d'utiliser cette langue correctement  l'crit.


bien plus, en ralit, y  compris le basque.
Cela remonte aussi depuis la premire guerre mondiale.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_talker

Sinon, et pour revenir sur le sujet, si Apple continue  jouer  ce petit jeu du cryptage, elle va finir par se mettre  dos  l'tat US; je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne ide.

Aux USA, (comme ailleurs) quand une socit commence  avoir un pouvoir qui drange, ils pondent une loi (ou adaptent une existante) pour la dmanteler, exemple : le Sherman Antitrust Act sur AT&T

----------


## Grogro

Ca tombe bien, la Californie prpare un texte de loi pour 2017 interdisant la vente d'un tlphone chiffr. Et l'tat fdral rflchit  une rglementation similaire.

----------


## amine.hirri

Moi je vois qu'il s'agit de simple polmique pour faire parler les gens de la scurit et ainsi favoriser l'image d'Apple...

Et franchement, je ne pense pas qu'il existe un moyen pour empcher un ingnieur de dbloquer un tlphone qu'il a en main!! aprs tout, une scurit absolue ne peut pas exister

Je ne sais pas est-ce que je suis le seul  voir des choses de cette manire  ::?:

----------


## psychadelic

> Ca tombe bien, la Californie prpare un texte de loi pour 2017 interdisant la vente d'un tlphone chiffr. Et l'tat fdral rflchit  une rglementation similaire.


a ne suffira pas, ces lois ne peuvent s'appliquer que sur le territoire US, Apple n'aura plus qu'a crer une filiale en Ireland ou ailleurs ou cette loi ne pourra pas s'appliquer.

Quand aux systemes de cryptage, rien n'empche d'en tlcharger un comme iApp, qu'il soit lgal ou non  :;):

----------


## Grogro

Ca suffira pour tous les tlphones commercialiss aux USA. Et s'ils sont malins, ils largiront la loi pour tous les tlphones entrant sur le territoire US.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous




> Je pense que tu confonds avec le navajo ( moins que les deux aient ts utiliss).


Merci d'avoir pos la question.
En effet, j'ai cru que le navajo tait la langue utilis par les amricains durant la seconde guerre mondiale.
Mais comme je ne suis pas toujours certains de mes sources, j'ai fait une recherche sur le net.
Dans ce lien, l'auteur parle bien du Cherokee : http://mauro-israel.over-blog.com/ar...-72433552.html
Inversement, ici on parle du navajo : http://www.apprendre-en-ligne.net/cr...es/navajo.html
Du coup, je ne sais pas ! Voire que plusieurs langues ont peut-tre t utilises durant la seconde guerre mondiale.




> Impossible  dcrypter, certainement pas, au contraire c'est trs simple  dcoder avec la puissance informatique d'aujourd'hui, une fois le principe dcouvert. Et ce systme de codage fait justement parti des vieux systmes de codage bien connu qui date du moyen-age et de l'avnement de l'imprimerie.


La puissance informatique ne peut pas dchiffrer un tel message. Pourquoi ? Car chaque groupe de trois chiffres est diffrent.
Il n'y a aucun recoupement possible et en plus, tu ignores dans quelles langues cela a t codifi.

Le principe repose sur l'ignorance de la mthode utilise.
Tu as beau avoir un ordinateur quantique, il est impossible de cracker le code, car il faut savoir de quel livre il s'agit.
Maintenant si tu veux utiliser la totalit des livres qui ont t publis depuis Gutenberg, et bien bon courage !
Et mme si tu y arrives, la question principale reste et demeure le temps.
Au del de quelques heures, voire quelques jours, le message n'a plus aucune importance.
Si maintenant, il te faut six mois pour le dcrypter, c'est peine perdue.
Il faut tre raliste et non traiter des cas d'cole qui ne se rencontrent jamais dans la ralit (ou trs peu).




> Les divers recoupements de lenqute peuvent donner des pistes quant au livre choisi, ensuite la puissance informatique peut interroger diverses bases de donnes et tenter de dchiffrer  partir de divers livres jusqu' trouver le bon.


Et si le livre en question est un journal ! Ton enqute va passer  cot de ce qui est trop vident. Non, tu fais erreur !




> Le cerveau humain n'a pas la puissance de calcul suffisante pour utiliser rapidement un algorithme complexe et fiable.


Encore du grand n'importe quoi. Ce code tait utilis pendant la seconde guerre mondiale et  l'poque, on n'avait pas d'ordinateur.
De plus, le message  codifier ne fait pas trente volumes de l'encyclopdie universalis. Ton message fait  tout cass un vingtaine de mots.




> Tout chiffrement ralis par le cerveau (choix de mots dans un livre) comportera des particularits (artefact, rptitions, etc ...), le cerveau ne sait pas travailler autrement. Ces particularits sont plus ou moins facilement reprable par un algorithme informatique et permettent de rduire le champs des possibles. L ou on peut penser qu'il faudrait passer des centaines de milliers de livre, un tel algorithme peut rduire la liste  20 ou 30.


Tu n'as pas compris le principe. Aucune rptition dans le message cod, le livre ou le document servant de support peut varier dans le temps.




> Et pour ton info, aucun code n'est impossible  dchiffrer, c'est plus ou moins long  faire, il faut plus ou moins de puissance, mais impossible, non, a n'existe pas.


Ca c'est la thorie. Dans la pratique, il y a tellement de mthodes de codification qu'il est impossible de toutes les connaitre.
En effet, tu n'y connais rien en cryptographie.

@ TiranusKBX : tu as bien compris le principe !

@ wziko : vous n'avez rien compris du principe de codification.




> quand on sait pas on parle pas (surtout si c'est pour poster la premire rponse)


C'est plutt vous qui ne savez pas de quoi vous parlez. Si vous voulez me contrer, il aurait fallu me donner le nom de cette mthode de chiffrement, ce que vous n'avez pas fait car vous ne le connaissez pas !
Comme je suis fan de cinma et entre autre de vieux films sur l'espionage, cette mthode de codification tait utilis durant la seconde guerre mondiale.
Il existe plusieurs variation de ce code qui se nomme : le chiffre de Vernam.

Voici quelques explications que j'ai extrait de ce lien : http://mauro-israel.over-blog.com/ar...-72433552.html



> Pratiquement simultanment, les Amricains Gilbert S. Vernam d'ATT Company et Joseph Mauborane des transmissions de l'arme Amricaine, ont dvelopp le premier code rput incassable appel le chiffre de Vernam. Une particularit distinctive de ce code est son besoin de clef unique utilise pour crypter le message transmis, en n'tant  jamais rutilise pour envoyer un autre message. (Le chiffre de Vernam est galement connu comme le carnet  feuilles jetable des espions, chaque feuille tant utilise pour coder un message puis dtruite soigneusement, comme le magntophone dans  Mission Impossible .) La dcouverte du chiffrement de Vernam n'a pas gnr beaucoup d'utilisations industrielles  lpoque parce que linvulnrabilit na t prouve que beaucoup plus tard, et parce que ses conditions dutilisation taient peu pratiques pour les particuliers et les entreprises, jusqu lapparition de lordinateur personnel en 1980.


@+

----------


## psychadelic

> Du coup, je ne sais pas ! Voire que plusieurs langues ont peut-tre t utilises durant la seconde guerre mondiale.


c'est pas bien de zapper les messages !  ::sm:: 
==> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...i/#post8546938

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Pourquoi Apple se refuse d'aider le FBI  dbloquer le tlphone en sa possession ? * 
*L'entreprise voque quelques raisons dans une requte d'annulation * 




> *Mise  jour du 27 / 02 / 2016 :* *le ministre de la Justice rpond  la requte d'annulation d'Apple* 
> 
>  L'approche du ministre de la Justice pour enquter et poursuivre les crimes est reste la mme ; le changement est venu dans la rcente dcision d'Apple de revenir sur sa coopration de longue date  se conformer aux injonctions tant mises dans le cadre du All Writs Act. Il est de coutume pour les forces de l'ordre de demander  un tribunal d'exiger l'assistance d'un tiers lorsqu'elles appliquent un mandat de perquisition. Lorsque ces demandes concernent un dispositif technologique, nous limitons l'application de notre injonction  l'appareil individuel. Dans chaque cas, un juge doit examiner les informations pertinentes et convenir que l'assistance d'un tiers est  la fois ncessaire et raisonnable pour s'assurer que les forces de l'ordre puissent mener leur perquisition autorise par le tribunal. Les avocats du ministre examinent la requte d'Apple et rpondront de manire approprie devant les tribunaux , a avanc Melanie Newman, porte-parole du ministre de la Justice.
> 
> Source : IAPP


Dans une requte dpose par Apple pour faire annuler l'injonction de la Cour qui lui intime l'ordre de collaborer avec le FBI en implmentant un logiciel qui leur permettra de dverrouiller l'iPhone d'un terroriste pour investigation par force brute, Apple a fait valoir ce qui lui coterait de se soumettre  cette prrogative. 

 Le systme d'exploitation modifi que le gouvernement demande va rquisitionner d'importants efforts et ressources pour tre mis sur pied. Bien qu'il soit difficile d'en faire une estimation parce que cela n'a jamais t ralis auparavant, la conception, la cration, la validation et le dploiement du logiciel pourraient probablement ncessiter entre six et dix ingnieurs et employs Apple qui ddieront une part substantielle de leur temps pour un minimum de deux semaines, qui pourrait sans doute s'tendre sur une priode de quatre semaines. Parmi les membres de cette quipe vont figurer des ingnieurs Apple du groupe ddi au core operating system, un ingnieur assurance qualit, un gestionnaire projet et un rdacteur documentaliste ou un rdacteur outils .

 Aucun systme d'exploitation qui permet de faire ce que le gouvernement exige n'existe  ce jour, et, tout effort dans l'optique d'en crer un, demandera qu'Apple crive un nouveau code, il ne s'agira pas juste de dsactiver les fonctionnalits existantes dans le code. Apple devra plutt concevoir et implmenter des fonctionnalits non testes dans l'optique de permettre d'entrer le mot de passe sur le dispositif de la manire dcrite par le gouvernement. De plus, Apple devra soit dvelopper et prparer une documentation dtaille du protocole cit en sus pour permettre au FBI de concevoir un outil de force brute pour effectuer des tentatives de mots de passe ou concevoir, dvelopper et prparer une documentation pour un tel outil. Par la suite, si cet outil est utilis  distance (au lieu d'tre utilis dans un tablissement scuris Apple), Apple devra galement dvelopper des procdures pour chiffrer, valider et entrer dans le dispositif toute communication avec le FBI. Ce processus entier de dveloppement devra tre not dans les dtails et enregistr dans le cas o la mthodologie d'Apple serait remise en question, par exemple au tribunal par un avocat de la dfense pour n'importe quelle personne lie directement ou indirectement  ce crime. Une fois cr, le systme d'exploitation devra passer par l'assurance qualit et le processus de tests de scurit d'Apple. L'cosystme logiciel d'Apple est incroyablement complexe, et changer une fonctionnalit d'un systme d'exploitation a souvent des consquences accessoires ou imprvues .

voquant le cinquime amendement, Apple a avanc qu'tre contraint de crer une version de son logiciel qui va affaiblir la scurit est une expansion du All Writs Act et est donc de fait anticonstitutionnel. L'entreprise a affirm que le cas d'espce n'a pas de limites pratiques et pourrait tre utilis afin qu'Apple ou une autre entreprise soit contraint de franchir la ligne de la vie prive une fois que ce prcdent sera tabli.

 En somme, contraindre Apple  crer un logiciel dans ce cas va tablir un dangereux prcdent qui contraindrait Apple et d'autres entreprises technologiques  dvelopper des technologies pour faire la volont du gouvernement dans le cadre de futures enqutes criminelles. Si le gouvernement peut invoquer le All Writs Act pour contraindre Apple  crer un systme d'exploitation spcial qui porte atteinte  des mesures de scurit sur l'iPhone, il pourrait faire valoir dans les cas futurs que la Cour oblige Apple  suivre l'emplacement des suspects, ou  utiliser secrtement le microphone ou la camra de l'iPhone pour enregistrer le son et la vido .

Source : requte d'annulation d'Apple en entier (en bas de page)

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.




> voquant le cinquime amendement, Apple a avanc qu'tre contraint de crer une version de son logiciel qui va affaiblir la scurit est une expansion du All Writs Act et est donc de fait anticonstitutionnel.


Quand un gouvernement nous demande de faire quelque chose, a-t-on le droit de refuser si cela va contre notre entendement ?
Sommes nous obliger de nous excuter ?

Quand les consquences ne sont pas graves, on peut faire de la dsobissance civique.
Quand le bras de fer peut aller jusqu' l'emprisonnement, ce n'est pas la mme chose.
Mais quand notre vie, voire notre avenir au sein mme d'un pays est mis en pril, je qualifie cela de dictature.
Et rien ne justifie de tel acte.

Au procs de Nuremberg, les accuss ont rpondu qu'ils n'ont fait qu'obir aux ordres, comme si cela les dresponsabilisaient de tous les actes qu'ils ont commis.
Ce procs va bien plus loin que les questions de scurits sur les iphones ou de l'usage de la cryptographie (enfin le chiffrement).
Cela concerne nos vies prives et nos liberts.

@+

----------


## DezMax

Du grand n'importe quoi...

----------


## alves1993

Srieux ses mecs (Gouvernements US) sont prts  tout pour violer notre vie prive, pour nous surveiller, pour tous contrl...
Un jour Internet tombera entre leurs mains et ce jour-l le nouvel ordre mondial sera tabli sur Terre et ce sera la fin.

Peut-tre un de ces jours lointain un hacker sauvera le monde de l'entreprise du mal (Oui le rve est permis)

 ::dehors::

----------


## dismuter

> Quand un gouvernement nous demande de faire quelque chose, a-t-on le droit de refuser si cela va contre notre entendement ?


Le gouvernement peut toujours demander, mais c'est le corps lgislatif qui vote les lois, et c'est la justice qui dcide de leur interprtation et qui y contrevient.
Donc oui dans un tat de droit comme les US, la France, on peut refuser.
On sera alors possiblement traduit en justice, ou soumis  une dcidion de justice, avec un rsultat qui ne sera pas forcment celui que le gouvernement souhaite.
Apple montre mme que l'on peut refuser au corps judiciaire au moins une fois, puisqu'il y a des recours contre les dcisions que l'on conteste.

Les gros problmes viennent lorsque la justice est sous le joug de l'excutif.

----------


## amine.hirri

> Srieux ses mecs (Gouvernements US) sont prts  tout pour violer notre vie prive, pour nous surveiller, pour tous contrl...
> *Un jour Internet tombera entre leurs mains et ce jour-l le nouvel ordre mondial sera tabli sur Terre et ce sera la fin*.


Il me semble que c'est dj trop tard. Les gouvernements (pas que celui des US) peuvent couter et intercepter tout type de donnes. Rien qu'imaginer que Google connait tes endroits visits (mme avec le GPS dsactiv) a fait peur ( vous alors d'imaginer le pouvoir des tablissement publiques...)

Je pense que le seul dfi qui freine un peu ces organismes, c'est le volume gigantesque des donnes  analyser et traiter (peut tre un jour on finira par recruter la moiti de la population mondiale pour mettre sous l'coute l'autre moiti)

----------


## goomazio

> Je pense que le seul dfi qui freine un peu ces organismes, c'est le volume gigantesque des donnes  analyser et traiter (peut tre un jour on finira par recruter la moiti de la population mondiale pour mettre sous l'coute l'autre moiti)


Qui freine "un peu"  quel point ? On serait pttre trs surpris de voir ce qu'il est dj possible de faire d'un immense tas de donnes.

----------


## SergeFo

Si j'tais Apple et que j'avais un pote qui sappellerait F.B.I et bien je crerais le mythe de l'Iphone inviolable (tout en amnageant de belles backdoors).
Ainsi tout le monde y trouverait son compte :
- Image d'inviolabilit pour Apple (les mchants ET les gentils se sentant en scurit se prcipiteraient vers ce produit si "secure")
- Tapis rouge pour le effbiAille, qui aurait alors la plus grande base de donne d'espionnage du monde
Et dans la foule, un peu de showbiz mdiatique, a mange pas de pain.

----------


## Michel Rotta

> La puissance informatique ne peut pas dchiffrer un tel message. Pourquoi ? Car chaque groupe de trois chiffres est diffrent.
> Il n'y a aucun recoupement possible et en plus, tu ignores dans quelles langues cela a t codifi.


Accessoirement, dchiffrer ce type de message est envisageable. En effet il repose sur un besoin de couple, le document doit tre imprim  l'identique (mme dition) pour les deux personnes et parfaitement identifiable. De plus, il doit tre disponible au deux "extrmits" du message. A partir de ce moment l, une enqute sur la personne (rcepteur ou expditeur) vise est relativement simple, s'il est en caval, la taille de sa bibliothque en sera forcment limite. Cela limite donc les possibilits de clefs et donc le nombre de tests  faire. Il est certain qu'un journal serait plus intressant, mais l encore il convient aux deux parties de pouvoir se mettre d'accord sur le journal utilis, du coup cela implique aux cibles de conserver un certain historique du journal, rien qu'une fouille ou une perquisition ne puisse louper. Une fois le journal identifi et le code permettant d'en prciser le numro dchiffr, le reste est relativement simple. 

Par contre, si l'on a une interception en milieu de transmission sans pouvoir savoir qui l'a envoy, ni  qui, l'ensemble de vos remarques sont parfaitement justifies.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut Michel Rotta.




> le document doit tre imprim  l'identique (mme dition) pour les deux personnes et parfaitement identifiable.


C'est pourquoi un journal peut servir pour ce genre de codification.
En admettant que le message reu le jour mme repose sur le journal du jour prcdent, il est facile de l'utiliser pour le dcryptage.
Aprs le dcryptage, le journal ne sert plus  rien, on peut le jeter.




> A partir de ce moment l, une enqute sur la personne (rcepteur ou expditeur) vise est relativement simple


Et comment savez-vous que ce message s'adresse  la personne en question ?
Pour tre encore plus pernicieux, ce message est affich dans un forum accessible pour tout le monde.
vous faites comment pour identifier le destinataire ?

D'o aussi l'importance du moyen de transmission.




> Cela limite donc les possibilits de clefs et donc le nombre de tests  faire.


En aucune faon. Il faut connaitre le nom du journal et aussi la faon dont vous avez utilisez la codification.
On peut changer de journal chaque jour.
Il suffit que dans le message prcdent, il soit prciser le nom du journal pour le prochain message.




> cela implique aux cibles de conserver un certain historique du journal


Non, aucun historique n'est ncessaire pour dcrypter le message.
Un journal peut tre chang pour chaque nouveau message.




> rien qu'une fouille ou une perquisition ne puisse louper.


Et si le journal, aprs l'avoir lu il le jette, vous faites comment pour le trouver par une perquisition ?
Surtout si la perquisition se fait plusieurs aprs avoir reu et dcrypter le message.




> Une fois le journal identifi et le code permettant d'en prciser le numro dchiffr, le reste est relativement simple.


Avec beaucoup de "si", oui, en effet c'est possible.

1) avoir la connaissance qu'un message secret d'une grande importance va tre communiqu.
Souvent, on le sait aprs, quand il est trop tard.

2) connaitre le support par lequel il va tre communiqu.
Il n'y a pas que l'informatique dans la vie, la poste, a existe aussi, le tlphone en s'exprimant vocalement.

3)  qui est adress ce message. Ce n'est pas le plus important.

4) la dure de vie du message. C'est comme dans mission impossible.
Aprs avoir cout la bande sonore, celle-ci est aussitt dtruite.
Reste la question de l'interception du message !

5) comment a-il t codifi ?
J'ai donn un exemple simple de codification bas sur un tripl (numro de page ; numro de ligne ; rang dans la ligne).
On peut faire plus compliqu.

6) avec quelle clef --> l'importance de changer constamment de journal.
En partant de l'hypothse que le message envoy ne peut pas tre dchiffr, il suffit d'indiquer dans ce message, de quel journal on va se servir pour la prochaine fois.
Il y a un danger  procder ainsi. Il faudrait trouver aussi un autre moyen de communiquer cette information.

7) et le plus important, la dure de validit du message.




> Par contre, si l'on a une interception en milieu de transmission sans pouvoir savoir qui l'a envoy, ni  qui, l'ensemble de vos remarques sont parfaitement justifies.


Ne pas oubli que normalement, tout cela repose sur le secret.
A partir du moment o l'on sait que l'on est sous coute, le plus simple est soit de changer de mthode de codification, ou de support, ou encore tout arrt.

@+

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple n'est pas oblig d'aider le FBI dans l'affaire San Bernardino, * 
*a dcid un juge fdral de New York * 

James Orenstein, un juge fdral de New York, s'est prononc en faveur d'Apple sur l'affaire l'opposant au FBI. Pour demander la coopration d'Apple, l'injonction se basait sur le All Writs Act, une loi datant de l're coloniale (dans sa forme originale elle fait partie intgrante du Judiciary Act de 1789), qui autorise les cours fdrales amricaines   mettre toutes les ordonnances ncessaires ou appropries  lappui de leurs juridictions respectives et conformment aux usages et aux principes du droit .

Il faut prciser que, pour que cette loi puisse tre invoque, quatre conditions doivent tre runies au pralable : 
labsence d'alternatives : la loi n'est applicable que lorsque d'autres outils lgaux ne sont pas disponibles ;une base indpendante pour la juridiction : la loi autorise les ordonnances pour aider la juridiction, mais ne cre pas en elle-mme un objet de juridiction ;ncessaire ou appropri pour aider la juridiction : l'ordonnance doit tre ncessaire ou approprie pour le cas d'espce ;usages et principes de la loi : le All Writs Act exige que les tribunaux mettent des ordonnances  acceptables aux usages et aux principes de la loi .

Notons que, pour ce cas de figure, il ne s'agit pas de demander  Apple de fournir des donnes en sa possession (chose que l'entreprise accepte de faire), mais plutt de fournir au FBI une version modifie de son systme d'exploitation iOS pour permettre de dverrouiller le tlphone.

Dans une argumentation s'talant sur des dizaines de pages, le juge James Orenstein a estim que le All Writs Act ne saurait s'appliquer  des instances o le Congrs avait l'opportunit (mais ne l'a pas saisie) de crer une autorit afin que le gouvernement puisse obtenir l'aide qu'il recherche comme s'assurer que les entreprises ont un moyen d'obtenir les donnes d'un tlphone chiffr. Il estime que cette position adopte par le gouvernement transforme le All Writs Act en  une loi  porte limite visant  combler les vides [juridiques] pour sassurer du fonctionnement souple du systme judiciaire lui-mme, en un mcanisme bouleversant la sparation des pouvoirs en dlguant  lautorit judiciaire des pouvoirs lgislatifs . Selon lui, seul le Congrs est habilit  prvoir dans la loi ces ventuelles obligations de coopration auxquelles seront soumises les entreprises ; le fait qu'un tribunal se serve du All Writs Act pour tendre la porte de la loi est anticonstitutionnel.

Il a dclar que l'interprtation faite par le gouvernement de cette loi est  absurde  dans le sens o elle va autoriser ce que le gouvernement recherche mme si tous les membres du Congrs avaient vot contre l'octroi d'une telle autorit. Cela va porter atteinte   la protection plus gnrale contre la tyrannie que les Fondateurs pensaient ncessaire en sparant minutieusement les pouvoirs gouvernementaux .

 Le gouvernement a pris la dcision quil valait mieux sassurer une telle autorit crypto-lgislative par les tribunaux (dans des procdures qui ont toujours t, au moment du dpt du prsent recours, mises  labri du regard du public), plutt que de prendre le risque douvrir un dbat lgislatif qui pourrait produire un rsultat qui lui sied moins , a regrett le juge.  Le dbat doit avoir lieu aujourd'hui, et il doit avoir lieu entre les lgislateurs qui sont suffisamment arms pour considrer les ralits technologiques et culturelles dans un monde que leurs prdcesseurs n'auraient pas pu ne serait-ce que commencer  concevoir .

Il a galement estim qu'ordonner  Apple d'aider le FBI  dverrouiller le dispositif en question donnerait lieu  une charge draisonnable  l'entreprise. Il faut rappeler qu'Apple avait expliqu dans la plaidoirie de sa demande d'annulation que des employs allaient tre assigns  la tche sur un temps qui avait t estim  deux semaines au minimum. 

Aucun des facteurs que le juge a examins pour ce cas ne  justifie qu'il soit impos  Apple d'aider le gouvernement  mener son enqute contre sa volont .

Une porte-parole du dpartement de la justice a expliqu que le DoJ est du par cette dcision et fera appel.  Comme les documents judiciaires que nous avons fournis au pralable le montrent, Apple a expressment convenu d'aider le gouvernement  avoir accs aux donnes sur cet iPhone (comme il l'a fait plusieurs fois par le pass pendant de telles circonstances) et a chang de cap ds lors que la demande d'aide du gouvernement a t rendue publique par le tribunal , a avanc Emily Pierce, la porte-parole du DoJ.  Ce tlphone pourrait contenir des lments de preuves qui nous aideront  mener activement cette enqute criminelle et nous allons continuer de nous servir du systme juridique dans notre tentative de l'obtenir .

Pour Alex Abdo, un avocat de l'American Civil Liberties Union, cette dcision  envoie un message fort, notamment que le gouvernement ne peut pas contourner le dbat national en essayant de concevoir de nouveaux pouvoirs en se servant des tribunaux . En se basant sur le raisonnement du juge, il soutient que  si le tribunal rejette la demande du gouvernement  New York, alors la demande du FBI  San Bernardino est aussi ncessairement illgale .

Source : dcision de justice (au format PDF)

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Stphane le calme
Merci  toi maintenant je sait ce contenais le rendus de jugement du juge de New-York vus que ce n'est dtaill dans aucun journaux  ::aie::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il faudrait arrter de tirer les grosses ficelles  la big brother. Le FBI ne demande pas une backdoor sur tous les produits Apple afin d'espionner tout le monde  distance, il demande le moyen de rcuprer les donnes d'un appareil *physiquement* en leur possession.


La "_grosse ficelle_" est de croire que FBI-CIA-NSA ne s'intressent qu'au "_terrorisme_" (qu'ils ont eux-mmes initi, faut-il le rappeler). Le plus important pour eux est l'espionnage conomique pour assurer leur "_imprialisme stade suprme du capitalisme_". Et c'est bien embtant tous ces businessmans qui papotent en toute confidentialit sans qu'on puisse savoir qu'est-ce qu'ils se trafiquent comme contrats...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Si j'tais Apple et que j'avais un pote qui sappellerait F.B.I et bien je crerais le mythe de l'Iphone inviolable (tout en amnageant de belles backdoors).
> Ainsi tout le monde y trouverait son compte :
> - Image d'inviolabilit pour Apple (les mchants ET les gentils se sentant en scurit se prcipiteraient vers ce produit si "secure")
> - Tapis rouge pour le effbiAille, qui aurait alors la plus grande base de donne d'espionnage du monde
> Et dans la foule, un peu de showbiz mdiatique, a mange pas de pain.


L'ennui c'est qu'il y a des gens, des informaticiens (de haut niveau et qu'on appelle hackers), qui vrifieraient ces assertions et le mythe serait vite dnonc publiquement comme un gros mensonge.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Adi Shamir, l'un des pres de l'algorithme RSA, se range du ct du FBI* 
*et explique pourquoi Apple devrait cooprer * 

Durant l'dition 2016 de la RSA Conference, une srie de confrences portant sur la scurit de l'information principalement  l'intention des industriels, Adi Shamir, cryptologue reconnu comme l'expert le plus minent en cryptanalyse (le  S  dans l'algorithme de chiffrement RSA) et laurat du Prix Turing, a expliqu la raison qui le pousse  se ranger du ct du FBI dans l'affaire de San Bernardino.

 Il ne s'agit absolument pas de poser des trappes sur des millions de tlphones  travers le monde  , a-t-il argument.  Il s'agit d'un cas d'espce o il est vident que ces personnes sont coupables. Elles sont mortes, par consquent leurs droits constitutionnels ne sont pas impliqus. Ceci est un crime majeur qui a vu 14 personnes tre tues. Le tlphone est intact. Tous les lments sont en faveur du FBI , a-t-il continu.

 Bien qu'Apple a aid  d'innombrables reprises, ils ont dcid de ne pas le faire cette fois-ci. Mon conseil est qu'ils obtemprent cette fois et attendent un meilleur cas o les lments ne seront pas aussi clairement en faveur du FBI .

Mais Apple a avanc  plusieurs reprises qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement d'un cas qui implique l'iPhone. Apple a estim que si le FBI obtient gain de cause, rien ne pourrait l'empcher, lui ou d'autres organismes d'application de la loi, d'exiger d'Apple le dveloppement d'un logiciel pens pour des besoins de surveillance. Argument qui a t appuy par le juge fdral James Orenstein qui estime que cette affaire pourrait crer un prcdent pour des cas similaires.

 cet argument, Shamir ragit en avanant que   le FBI demande  Apple de faire quelque chose de trs spcifique. Il s'agit ici d'un seul tlphone. Bien sr que cela peut crer un prcdent, je suis bien conscient de a, mais si vous regardiez attentivement le problme, je pense qu'il s'agit l juste d'aider le FBI sur un cas particulier et un dispositif particulier, chose qu'Apple est en mesure de faire .

Mais en mme temps il blme l'entreprise pour avoir un systme d'exploitation mobile avec une faille qui est susceptible d'tre exploite. Il faut noter que, d'aprs des sources proches de la socit et ce que des experts en scurit auraient confi  The New York Times, Apple serait en train de travailler pour rendre plus difficile de pirater ses iPhone. Les ingnieurs dApple auraient en effet commenc  dvelopper de nouvelles mesures de scurit qui rendraient impossible pour le gouvernement daccder au contenu dun iPhone verrouill en utilisant des mthodes similaires  celles qui sont actuellement envisages par le FBI, notamment :

contourner ou dsactiver la fonction d'effacement automatique qu'elle soit active ou non ;permettre au FBI d'entrer des mots de passe sur le dispositif du terroriste pour des tests lectroniques via le port physique du dispositif, le Bluetooth, le Wi-Fi, ou d'autres protocoles disponibles sur le dispositif en question ;s'assurer que lorsque le FBI entre des mots de passe sur le dispositif en question, le logiciel tournant sur le dispositif ne rallonge pas  dessein le dlai d'attente entre les tentatives au-del de ce qui est exig pour le matriel d'Apple.

Daprs les experts en scurit, avec une telle mise  niveau de la scurit de ses dispositifs, Apple va crer un grand dfi technique pour les agences du gouvernement qui devront trouver de nouvelles mthodes si elles veulent accder au contenu dun iPhone bloqu  lavenir.

Ci-dessous la vido o Adir Samir avance ses arguments ( partir de 13 minutes 40 secondes)




Source : YouTube

----------


## TiranusKBX

Pourquoi a ne m'tonne pas venant d'une personne qui fut paye pour crer une mthode de chiffrage facilement d-verrouillable par la NSA

----------


## Voyvode

Sous rserve que la cl soit suffisamment longue, le chiffrement RSA nest pas cassable sans porte drobe. Cest prcisment ce qui oppose Apple et le FBI.




> Il  s'agit ici d'un seul tlphone.


Je dcrypte une tendance  prendre les gens pour des buses.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Sous rserve que la cl soit suffisamment longue, le chiffrement RSA nest pas cassable sans porte drobe. Cest prcisment ce qui oppose Apple et le FBI.


Ben oui, c'est-ce qu'il me semblait, mais comme je suis nul en maths, a fortiori en chiffrement...





> Je dcrypte une tendance  prendre les gens pour des buses.


Bizarre ! J'ai la mme impression...

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.




> Il ne s'agit absolument pas de poser des trappes sur des millions de tlphones  travers le monde


Et on va te croire sur parole !




> Il s'agit d'un cas d'espce o il est vident que ces personnes sont coupables. Elles sont mortes, par consquent leurs droits constitutionnels ne sont pas impliqus. Ceci est un crime majeur qui a vu 14 personnes tre tues. Le tlphone est intact. Tous les lments sont en faveur du FBI


Avant mme de passer en justice, on dclare qu'ils sont coupables. Est-ce cela la justice aux tats-unis ?
Mme si ce sont des terroristes, ils ont le droits d'avoir un jugement quitable.
Sinon, qui sommes-nous, si nous n'appliquons pas les valeurs que nous dfendons ?
Oui, je sais, je suis franais, et cela me choque grandement, de savoir que l'on bafoue les droits de l'homme, et ce, juste parce que la scurit des tats-unis est en danger.




> Bien qu'Apple a aid  d'innombrables reprises, ils ont dcid de ne pas le faire cette fois-ci. Mon conseil est qu'ils obtemprent cette fois et attendent un meilleur cas o les lments ne seront pas aussi clairement en faveur du FBI .


Mais qui est ce Adi Shamir pour parler au nom d'Apple ?
Il n'est ni un reprsentant du gouvernement, ni de la justice, et encore moins une personne qui a perdu un proche dans cet attentat.
Juste l'expert le plus minent en cryptanalyse et laurat du Prix Turing. Autrement dit, une personne qui n'a aucun rapport avec l'affaire qui nous concerne !
Et pourquoi ne pas interroger des chanteurs, des acteurs de cinma ou encore faire un micro trottoir !




> le FBI demande  Apple de faire quelque chose de trs spcifique. Il s'agit ici d'un seul tlphone. Bien sr que cela peut crer un prcdent, je suis bien conscient de a, mais si vous regardiez attentivement le problme, je pense qu'il s'agit l juste d'aider le FBI sur un cas particulier et un dispositif particulier, chose qu'Apple est en mesure de faire .


On se demande s'il a bien compris toutes les implications de ce qu'il demande  Apple. Il affirme que oui, mais je crois qu'il ne voie pas les consquences de sa demande.




> Je dcrypte une tendance  prendre les gens pour des buses.


J'ai exactement la mme opinion que toi, ainsi que de Chauve souris.

@+

----------


## Zirak

> Avant mme de passer en justice, on dclare qu'ils sont coupables. Est-ce cela la justice aux tats-unis ?
> Mme si ce sont des terroristes, ils ont le droits d'avoir un jugement quitable.


Tu as bien tout lu ce que tu as cit avant de rpondre ?

Les mecs sont morts, tu vas faire passer qui / quoi au tribunal ? Des terroristes empaills ?  ::aie:: 

Surtout qu'ils se sont fait tuer par les flics aprs une couse poursuite alors qu'ils ont t pris en flagrant dlit, c'est difficilement plus facile de prouver la culpabilit, un passage en justice n'aurait servi qu' dterminer leur peine  mon avis.


(Sinon sur le fond je suis d'accord avec toi  :;): ).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les criminels se tournent vers l'iPhone en raison du chiffrement fort mis en place par le constructeur, * 
*d'aprs les forces de l'ordre * 

Dans un recours judiciaire, trois organismes d'application de la loi ont stipul que, en raison du chiffrement fort que le constructeur a plac sur ses produits, certains criminels ont opt pour l'iPhone comme tant leur  dispositif de prdilection  pour commettre/planifier leurs dlits. Les groupes ont avanc qu'il y a eu  de nombreux cas  dans lesquels les criminels ont opt pour l'iPhone au lieu du traditionnel tlphone prpay, mme s'ils se sont refuss  citer explicitement ces cas de figure.

Dans la plainte de la Federal Law Enforcement Officers Association et des deux autres groupes, un appel tlphonique a t cit : intercept par les autorits new-yorkaises en 2015, un dtenu qualifiait le systme de chiffrement d'Apple de  don du Ciel .

Le mois pass, une injonction du tribunal a contraint Apple  dvelopper un nouveau logiciel qui permettrait de dsactiver la protection autour du systme de scurit de l'iPhone utilis par l'auteur des attentats de San Bernardino en Californie. Apple avait alors demand l'annulation de cette injonction, faisant valoir qu'une telle dmarche allait crer un dangereux prcdent en plus du fait qu'elle mettait en pril la scurit de ses clients. Dans un amicus curiae, de grands bonnets de l'industrie (notamment Microsoft, Amazon.com, Box, Cisco, Dropbox, Evernote, Facebook, Google, Mozilla, Nest Labs, Pinterest, Slack, Snapchat, WhatsApp et Yahoo) ont apport leur soutien  Apple dans l'affaire l'opposant au FBI tandis que le dpartement de la Justice recevait le soutien des groupes des forces de l'ordre, mais galement de quelques familles des victimes.

Les groupes des forces de l'ordre ont estim que la position d'Apple constitue une menace grave au bon droulement des enqutes dans le pays. Ils ont par ailleurs cit plusieurs cas o Apple a coopr. Parmi les diffrents changes qu'il y a eu entre l'entreprise et les forces de l'ordre, des donnes ont permis d'innocenter un individu qui tait le principal suspect d'une affaire d'homicide.

En France, lAssemble nationale a adopt une loi renforant les sanctions contre les organismes privs en cas de refus de partager des donnes utiles au bon droulement dune enqute antiterroriste. La sanction prvue par la loi pour les organismes qui se rendraient coupables de cet acte peut aller jusqu cinq ans de prison et 350 000  damende.

Source : Reuters

----------


## Damanu

Mouais, c'est un peu facile leur histoire, o sont les sources et les chiffres ?

Perso, j'ai du mal  les croire sur parole. a ressemble plus  une tentative de persuader les autorits de la  dangerosit  de l'iPhone.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Mouais, c'est un peu facile leur histoire, o sont les sources et les chiffres ?
> 
> Perso, j'ai du mal  les croire sur parole. a ressemble plus  une tentative de persuader les autorits de la  dangerosit  de l'iPhone.


Je les vois bien faire un sondage : 
"1. tes vous un criminel ?"
"2. Utilisez vous un iPhone?"

----------


## NahMean

Attention, scoop de dernire minute, Apple autorise la vente d'Iphone  des criminels !!!  ::ptdr::

----------


## Aiekick

c'est possible mais en mme temps, vu que les gouvernement profitent du moindre truc pour prendre plus de pouvoir je voit pas pourquoi on pourrait leur faire confiance.

Bon d'un autre cot si un proche ou un des mes enfants avait t touch par un attentat terroriste, j'aurais surement un opinion plus extrme et revanchard donc non objectif.

J'ai peur du contrle absolu que les puissant veulent nous imposer, mais d'un autre cot j'ai peur que ce qu'une absence totale de contrle pourrait causer a mon avenir et celui de mes enfants.

il est facile de ce dire que a ne changera rien, donc autant le permettre, mais dans les faits, personne n'est a mme de juger du bien ou du mal de pareille mesures.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Que ce soit vridique ou pas, ce n'est pas parce qu'un outil est utilis  des fins criminelles qu'il faut l'interdire. Autrement il faudrait interdire les couteaux de cuisine, les battes de base-ball, et que sais-je encore. En s'en prenant  l'outil, encore une fois, c'est le singe qui se focalise sur le doigt quand on montre la lune. Interdisez l'iPhone ou mme ce que vous voulez, vous n'arrterez pas les criminels : ils se tourneront vers autre chose, voire feront leurs propres outils. On se contente de retarder l'invitable plutt que de s'attaquer  la source du problme. Et c'est qui qui paye le plus ? C'est la personne lambda, pour un avantage des plus limits.

----------


## psychadelic

Je suis vraiment tonn de voir ce dbat stagner aussi lamentablement, surtout de la part des hommes politiques, mais aussi des journalistes qui semblent bien s'amuser  compter les points plutt que d'essayer de le faire s'lever.
Il y a aussi l'immense part de btise de Tim Cook...

La seule chose qui soit lgifrable, c'est l'autorisation ou non du Cryptage, ou ventuellement de son mode opratoire.

On est dans une logique *glaive contre cuirasse*. On ne peut pas demander  une cuirasse de ne laisser passer que le glaive de la justice et non celui de pirates informatiques. 

Un glaive reste un glaive, quelque soit la personne qui le manie.
Une cuirasse  reste un cuirasse, quelque soit la personne qui la porte.

 Il n'y pas de place ici ou la justice puisse tre exerable.
On ne peut pas, ni demander  un glaive de ne tuer que les mchants, ni demander  une cuirasse de laisser passer les coups des *gentils*.

Alors soit on se proccupe de la rglementation sur l'utilisation de cryptage fort sur les tlphones portables, ou soit on l'interdit purement et en criminalisant son usage.

Vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, a ne marche jamais.

C'est tout de mme un comble, l'arrive du cryptage dans nos tlphones est principalement lie aux contre mesures face pratiques d'espionnages marketing.

L'industrie numrique, comme tous les commerces du monde, se fichent royalement des consquences thiques et humaines des produits qu'elles nous refourguent. 

Ce sont des marchands de cannons*; aujourd'hui Apple nous vends du blindage...
Mais nos dputs ont l'air de s'imaginer que se sont juste des sucettes au got amer.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

On peut imaginer d'intressants (mais faux) syllogismes :




> Un criminel cherche  chapper  la justice
> L'iPhone permet d'chapper  la justice
> Donc les criminels utilisent des iPhones





> Contourner la loi est criminel
> Utiliser un iPhone permet de contourner la loi
> Donc utiliser un iPhone est criminel


 :;):

----------


## Squisqui

> On peut imaginer d'intressants syllogismes :
> Contourner la loi est criminel
> Utiliser un iPhone permet de contourner la loi
> Donc utiliser un iPhone est criminel


Chut, tu mets en lumire le raisonnement de la crme de l'lite lorsqu'ils annoncent firement que les terroristes utilisent Internet  ::aie::

----------


## psychadelic

> Que ce soit vridique ou pas, ce n'est pas parce qu'un outil est utilis  des fins criminelles qu'il faut l'interdire. Autrement il faudrait interdire les couteaux de cuisine.


Ben c'est le cas, on n'a pas le droit de se balader dans la rue avec une arme blanche de la catgorie d'un couteau de cuisine.

_toutes les armes de la catgorie D, quelles soient en vente libre ou non, ne peuvent tre ni portes ni transportes sans motif lgitime.
en cas dinfraction, l amende est de 15 000  et un an de prison.

amendement  la loi de 2012 qui modifie les articles L. 317-8 et L. 317-9 du code de la scurit intrieure._

----------


## 23JFK

Il faudrait considrer ces appareils comme une extension du cerveau, de sa mmoire ie: On ne peut pas forcer un individu  donner des informations qu'il ne souhaite pas donner. Le mieux que l'on puisse faire, c'est d'intercepter les penses d'un individu au moment o il les partagent avec autrui et c'est dj ce qu'il font. Si aucune limite n'est impose aux autorits, le jour o un scanner mdical sera en mesure de dchiffrer les penses des patients, plus personne ne pourra avoir de penses non-autorises (Personnellement, j'ai dj d dtruire une centaine d'univers...).

----------


## Aiekick

> On se contente de retarder l'invitable plutt que de s'attaquer  la source du problme.


c'est quoi la source du problme donc ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je suis vraiment tonn de voir ce dbat stagner aussi lamentablement, surtout de la part des hommes politiques,


Mise  part cette phrase, ton intervention est trs bonne. mais cette phrase-ci me laisse sceptique. Pour moi, la dernire fois o des politiques on eu un dbat qui a fait s'lever la socit Franaise, c'tait pour le mariage pour tous. Et encore, le dbat tait pas toujours "lev". C'tait plus une rforme pour se faire passer pour un gouvernement de gauche avant de virer  droite toute.

Du coup, personnellement non, je ne suis pas du tout tonn de voir le dbat stagner de la part des hommes politiques de manire gnrale. 
De toute faon ds qu'ils parlent d'informatique au sens large du terme c'est pour dire des conneries normes et faire passer des lois dbiles et contre-productive. A ce point, si tu trouves que le dbat stagne, il faut tre content, parce que d'habitude il s'enfonce et les hommes politiques svertuent  creuser toujours plus profond...

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.




> Du coup, personnellement non, je ne suis pas du tout tonn de voir le dbat stagner de la part des hommes politiques de manire gnrale.


On se demande mme si le politique comprend quelque chose aux problmes de notre socit d'aujourd'hui.
Il suffit d'couter des missions comme "C dans l'air" sur la 5, pour se rendre compte que le politique va  l'encontre des intrts des gens par qui ils ont t lus.
A se demande s'ils ont encore un quelconque pouvoir dcisionnel ?
Ou encore, s'ils ne sont pas, tout simplement, dpasss par les vnements.
Je pense mme que la formation pour devenir politique est devenue caduque vis--vis de la complexit de notre socit.
Et je ne parle mme pas de l'aspect conomique, dont ils ne comprennent rien du tout.

Et quand ils ont moins de pouvoir que les entreprises, alors ils font une loi pour retrouver ce dont ils ont perdu.
A se demander si un jour, le pouvoir politique ne sera pas minoritaire, face aux entreprises.
Et de ce fait, dans l'incapacit de pouvoir correctement gouverner.

Ce sujet dmontre l'impuissance du pouvoir en place de faire face  une technologie qui le dpasse compltement.

@+

----------


## quanta

> Salut  tous.
> Et quand ils ont moins de pouvoir que les entreprises, alors ils font une loi pour retrouver ce dont ils ont perdu.
> A se demander si un jour, le pouvoir politique ne sera pas minoritaire, face aux entreprises.
> Et de ce fait, dans l'incapacit de pouvoir correctement gouverner.
> @+



Ce qui se passe aujourd'hui c'est que ces grosses entreprises ont tout simplement pris le pouvoir.
Au nom de la "libert".

@+

----------


## spiritofgenuis

> Ce qui se passe aujourd'hui c'est que ces grosses entreprises ont tout simplement pris le pouvoir.
> Au nom de la "libert".


et le gouvernement veut le reprendre au nom de la "scurit" ...

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.




> Ce qui se passe aujourd'hui c'est que ces grosses entreprises ont tout simplement pris le pouvoir. Au nom de la "libert".





> et le gouvernement veut le reprendre au nom de la "scurit" ...


A bien vous comprendre, le peuple est perdant entre la libert d'un cot et la scurit de l'autre.

Comment qualifier ce que le peuple devrait faire et au nom de quoi ?

@+

----------


## Zilpix

> Que ce soit vridique ou pas, ce n'est pas parce qu'un outil est utilis  des fins criminelles qu'il faut l'interdire. Autrement il faudrait interdire les couteaux de cuisine, les battes de base-ball, et que sais-je encore. En s'en prenant  l'outil, encore une fois, c'est le singe qui se focalise sur le doigt quand on montre la lune. Interdisez l'iPhone ou mme ce que vous voulez, vous n'arrterez pas les criminels : ils se tourneront vers autre chose, voire feront leurs propres outils. On se contente de retarder l'invitable plutt que de s'attaquer  la source du problme. Et c'est qui qui paye le plus ? C'est la personne lambda, pour un avantage des plus limits.


Tout  fait d'accord. Et nous voyons bien qu'en France les propositions faites par les politiques naissent de leur ignorance sur ces sujets technologiques, comme ceux voulant interdire les liens hypertexte  ::weird:: 

"Un peuple prt  sacrifier un peu de libert pour un peu de scurit ne mrite ni l'une ni l'autre, et finit par perdre les deux."  Benjamin Franklin

----------


## athlon64

> *Les criminels* se tournent vers l'iPhone en raison du chiffrement fort mis en place par le constructeur, 
> d'aprs les forces de l'ordre


 Dans ce cas, *[Alain Deneault]*:



> *Criminels*, les paradis fiscaux *le sont au sens strict* : largent accumul est au service des clans mafieux, des cartels de la drogue,
>  des trafiquants darmes, de ceux qui senrichissent par le pillage des pays pauvres. Mais en outre (surtout ?), 
> les tats dits  de droit  sont largement soumis aux manuvres des paradis fiscaux : financement des partis politiques, contrle des investissements, corruption des dirigeants.


S'il cherchent vraiment  lutter contre la criminalit, il y a mieux   faire, par contre l ils sont pas presss...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Un shrif de Floride envisage de faire enfermer Tim Cook le  chenapan   * 
*si Apple refuse d'aider le FBI  dverrouiller le dispositif en sa possession * 

Le mois dernier, le gouvernement amricain a obtenu de la Cour une injonction qui se basait sur le All Writs Act pour contraindre Apple  cooprer avec les forces de lordre (le FBI plus prcisment). Cette coopration, qui peut se rsumer  dvelopper un systme dexploitation iOS modifi pour permettre de faire sauter la barrire de protection quest leffacement automatique des donnes aprs dix tentatives infructueuses sur liPhone 5C de lauteur des attentats de San Bernardino. Apple avait alors dclar tout faire pour lutter contre cette injonction. Dailleurs, lentreprise a reu le soutien de plusieurs professionnels du chiffrement, de gros bonnets de lindustrie technologiques, mais galement du mari dune personne qui a survcu  lattaque.

Il y a quelques jours, lors dune confrence de presse qui a t publie sur Fox 13, Grady Judd, un shrif de Floride a dcrit un cas sur lequel son quipe et lui ont travaill : les suspects des attentats ont pris des photos de leurs victimes sur leurs smartphones et ont donn par la suite les mots de passe aux dtectives pour dverrouiller leurs tlphones. Quand a t fait un parallle avec le cas Apple, le shrif na pas hsit :  vous ne pouvez pas vous servir dun modle conomique pour dire nous nallons pas faire attention au juge fdral ou au juge de la mise en tat. Vous voyez, nous sommes au-dessus des lois .  Le PDG dApple doit se souvenir quil nest aucunement au-dessus de la loi, au mme titre que tout le monde aux tats-Unis , a-t-il insist. 

Selon lui, si lentreprise devait  nouveau tre confronte  un cas de figure o elle doit aider  dverrouiller un iPhone dans le futur, cela pourrait se terminer par lemprisonnement de Tim Cook probablement pour mpris face  une injonction de la justice.  Mais croyez moi, si jai un pied dans cette commune et que je peux obtenir du bureau du procureur quil lance une poursuite (contre Tim Cook) et un juge qui nous soutienne, je vais faire enfermer ce chenapan .

Quoi quil en soit, si Apple refuse de se plier  cette exigence, le Dpartement de la Justice (DoJ) menace de faire saisir tout le code source diOS, avec les cls qui permettent  Apple de signer les mises  jour pousses vers les iPhone de ses clients. Et dexpliquer que  le FBI ne peut pas lui-mme modifier le logiciel sur liPhone de Farook sans accder au code source et  la signature lectronique prive dApple .

 Le gouvernement na pas cherch  contraindre Apple  livrer ces derniers, parce quil a cru quune telle requte serait moins au got dApple. Si Apple prfre cette voie, cela pourrait offrir une alternative qui demande moins de travail aux programmeurs dApple .

Source : Fox 13, The Guardian

----------


## quanta

> et le gouvernement veut le reprendre au nom de la "scurit" ...


Un gouvernement est issue [au moins de faon thorique] de la "volont gnrale", une entreprise est issue de la volont de quelques-un.

Vous avez un problme  confier au gouvernement, par contre pour une entreprise pas de problme  ::aie::

----------


## JackJnr

Je recommande la lecture de cet article au shrif :
http://www.presse-citron.net/snowden...uer-un-iphone/

----------


## athlon64

::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Je ne vois pas quoi dire d'autres. Il a tout rsum lui mme

*"if I can..."*

----------


## Fooshi

tim Cook n'est pas un chenapan comme l'a exprim ce rebu de la diligentesque casque , c'est un ladri, un fanfaron !

----------


## LSMetag

Premire chose qui me vient  l'esprit :  ::ptdr:: 

Le mec n'a rien compris. Apple est d'accord pour dverouiller les tlphones incrimins. Il le fait dj. 
C'est juste que le FBI n'estime pas a assez pratique et veut pouvoir le faire sans rien demander. Il veut une backdoor, mettant en danger la scurit du citoyen, voire mme celle d'Etats. 
Imaginez qu'un chef d'Etat se fasse voler son Iphone, dans lequel il aurait par ngligence mis des informations confidentielles (c'est souvent le cas)...
Les cls de chiffrement d'Apple ? Il les gnre problablement par algorithme.
Et je ne parle mme pas de la perte de confiance de la clientle, qui est un facteur important pour ses ventes.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut LSMetag.




> Imaginez qu'un chef d'Etat se fasse voler son Iphone, dans lequel il aurait par ngligence mis des informations confidentielles (c'est souvent le cas)...


Dans des rpubliques bananires comme la France, oui, c'est possible.
Mais aux Etats-Unis, non, car le tlphone que le prsident utilise est un tlphone infalsifiable : question de scurit national !




> A Langley, le sige de la CIA, on peut pirater tous les secrets dEtat qui transitent par le tlphone. Cest pourquoi, dailleurs,  peine lu, Barack Obama sest vu confisquer son Blackberry ; dont il tait un utilisateur quasiment maniaque. Scurit nationale oblige. Mon Omniprsident, qui est un  adict  du portable, pourrait en prendre de la graine.


--> http://mai68.org/spip/spip.php?article4917

@+

----------


## LSMetag

> Salut LSMetag.
> 
> 
> Dans des rpubliques bananires comme la France, oui, c'est possible.
> Mais aux Etats-Unis, non, car le tlphone que le prsident utilise est un tlphone infalsifiable : question de scurit national !
> 
> 
> --> http://mai68.org/spip/spip.php?article4917
> 
> @+


Bon niveau politique on n'est pas d'accord, mais sur les faits je le suis. Je sais que les USA font les choses correctement niveau scurit nationale. Et je sais que des pays lambda comme la France ou l'Allemagne ne le font pas (peut-tre aussi par manque de moyens). Voil ce que je voulais prciser. Certains pays sont ngligents, inutile d'en rajouter une couche.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut LSMetag.




> Bon niveau politique on n'est pas d'accord, mais sur les faits je le suis


Ici, je n'ai pas abord la question politique. Quel est le reproche que tu me fais ?

Je voulais juste souligner que les amricains se protgent car ils ont les moyens de ne pas se faire pirater par leur propre service (NSA par exemple).
Inversement, en France, on est naf de croire que cela n'arrive qu'aux autres !

@+

----------


## LSMetag

> Salut LSMetag.
> 
> 
> Ici, je n'ai pas abord la question politique. Quel est le reproche que tu me fais ?
> 
> Je voulais juste souligner que les amricains se protgent car ils ont les moyens de ne pas se faire pirater par leur propre service (NSA par exemple).
> Inversement, en France, on est naf de croire que cela n'arrive qu'aux autres !
> 
> @+


Disons que je ne partage pas le titre de "Rpublique Bananire" avec notre actuel prsident. Par contre je suis d'accord pour ce qui est du prcdent  :;):

----------


## LSMetag

> Si j'tais Apple et que j'avais un pote qui sappellerait F.B.I et bien je crerais le mythe de l'Iphone inviolable (tout en amnageant de belles backdoors).
> Ainsi tout le monde y trouverait son compte :
> - Image d'inviolabilit pour Apple (les mchants ET les gentils se sentant en scurit se prcipiteraient vers ce produit si "secure")
> - Tapis rouge pour le effbiAille, qui aurait alors la plus grande base de donne d'espionnage du monde
> Et dans la foule, un peu de showbiz mdiatique, a mange pas de pain.


Oui ben les hackers ils la casseraient trs vite l'image d'inviolabilit, et bien publiquement. Le petit hacker de 14 ans en est dj capable sans backdoors, contrairement au FBI... Le Kremlin ou la Chine emploient des hackers (en obissant  leurs dsidratas insolites (fumer au bureau par ex)) qui ont les comptences et surtout le matriel ! Nous on prfre les cols blanc conformes et incomptents, avec des moyens limits et obsoltes.

Depuis Snowden, la confiance du client en matire de scurit est reine pour vendre. Si tu te fais piquer ton tlphone (soit vol  la tire, soit oubli puis vol) tu es content qu'on ne puisse pas l'utiliser. Et c'est dissuasif.

Enfin je ne cautionne pas la cration intentionnelle de failles de scurit. C'est du pain bni pour les hackers qui les trouvent et exploitent quasiment immdiatement  des fins "criminelles".

----------


## LSMetag

> Et quand ils ont moins de pouvoir que les entreprises, alors ils font une loi pour retrouver ce dont ils ont perdu.


Golablement d'accord. Juste une petite nuance sur cette phrase. Oui malheureusement l'entreprise a le pouvoir. C'est elle qui dcide d'embaucher. On est donc obligs de trouver des moyens de l'inciter  embaucher. Donner de l'argent a marche pas, elle s'en sert pour reverser des dividendes par exemple, et continue de licencier. Amliorer la formation, a change rien si elles embauchent toujours pas. C'est la politique de la demande qui a t d'abord tente, mais qui a eu peu d'effets.

Donc maintenant on est oblig de lacher du lest sur le code du travail, parce que les employeurs ont peur d'embaucher si ils ne peuvent pas licencier en cas de coup dr ou de contentieux justifi. Les gens sont trs procduriers et des chefs d'entreprise de bonne foi peuvent perdre face aux prudhommes si le salari a un bon avocat connaissant les failles du systme. Et oui, le patron n'est pas toujours le mchant !

Seuls les actionnaires ont le pouvoir. L'Etat ne l'est pas donc il a peu de pouvoirs. Et nous sommes le peuple qui ne veut rien changer  ce qui ne marche pas, et prfre faire fermer une entreprise plutt que de la sauver en licenciant 1/3 des salaris (Good Years).

Dsol pour cette parenthse politique, mais a en parle pas mal dans ce sujet.

Ici l'Etat n'a pas le pouvoir, et des entreprises comme Apple sont non seulement partout, mais ont le chiffre d'affaire d'un Etat. Sans parler de leur omniprsence dans notre socit. Tout le monde a un Smartphone. Et Android tant Open Source, il est impossible d'y mettre des BackDoors. Donc arrter Google (qui vient d'ailleurs de sortir un programme capable de battre le champions de "Go", qui a son moteur de recherche, Google Earth, Google Map,...) est un peu utopique. Il faudrait lui opposer une srieuse concurrence pour l'affaiblir. Pareil avec Microsoft. Et encore, ils ont pos des brevets pour tout et n'importe quoi. L'innovation de nos jours n'est pas  la porte de tout le monde. Suffit de voire les reboot dans les jeux vidos , les reprises de chansons ou les missions/sries des annes 90 qu'on nous ressert aujourd'hui.

Le moins puissant, soutenu par ces 2 firmes "intouchables", c'est finalement Apple, qui a malgr tout le chiffre d'affaires d'un Etat.

Je terminerai en confirmant bien que nos politiques et nos services secrets sont incomptents niveau technologie et NTIC. Et on ne leur donne pas les moyens de l'tre.  Certes les politiques sont souvent hors du coup, mais certains opposants (comme l'extrme gauche) le sont encore plus.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut LSMetag.




> Disons que je ne partage pas le titre de "Rpublique Bananire" avec notre actuel prsident.


Je suis dsol si je t'ai choqu mais cela n'a rien  voir avec notre cher prsident !
Je parle de la mentalit  la trane en France, o certains se croient encore au XIX ime sicle.
Cette poque est rvolue, mais pourtant elle continue  perdurer.
Comme si le bon vieux systme D (D comme Dmerde toi) pouvait tout solutionner.
Et bien non, nous entrons dans une re o la coopration sera la rgle si nous ne voulons pas finir aux oubliettes.
Nous critiquons les Etats-Unis, mais eux au moins ont su voluer,  l'inverse de nous.




> Dsol pour cette parenthse politique, mais a en parle pas mal dans ce sujet.


Je comprends ton mcontentement, mais tu es un tantinet hors-sujet.
Quand je parle du pouvoir des entreprises, je parle de cration ou d'innovation qui laisse  la trane le gouvernement.
Ici, Apple cre des outils qui empchent les autorits de faire correctement leur boulot.

Est-ce la faute d'Apple si on se sert du Iphone pour commettre des crimes ?
Non, sinon, on devrait attaquer en justice les fabricants d'armes !
Je pense qu'il y a une guerre de pouvoir aux Etats-Unis dont des botes comme Apple vont faire les frais.
En vrit, cela n'a rien  voir avec le terrorisme.

J'ai surtout l'impression que l'tat  commis une erreur en autorisant les entreprises  faire du chiffrement.
Jadis, cela tait le domaine des militaires, qui contrlaient l'information.
Mais aujourd'hui,  cause d'internet, tout le monde peut changer dans le plus grand des secrets.
A cause du terrorisme, on voit les limites du gouvernement qui cherche  reconqurir ce qu'il a perdu.

Il y a un grave danger pour l'tat, mais aussi pour la socit, car c'est une arme  double tranchant !
(une arme qui sert  se dfendre mais aussi  oppresser le peuple.)

@+

----------


## kain_tn

Les shrifs amricains sont des officiers lus. Le gars veut faire parler de lui, comme bon nombre de nos dputs ces derniers temps en racontant tout et son contraire.

----------


## LSMetag

> Nous critiquons les Etats-Unis, mais eux au moins ont su voluer,  l'inverse de nous.


Evoluer, pas dans tous les domaines. Ils restent incomptents au niveau informatique au point de demander des backdoors. Et ils en sont toujours  l'poque des cowboys. Ils sont prts  lire Trump ^^'.




> Ici, Apple cre des outils qui empchent les autorits de faire correctement leur boulot.


Tout dveloppeur consciencieux cre des solutions dont le but est d'assurer la scurit des utilisateurs et de protger contre le vol. Ca te plairait qu'on utilise une backdoor (les hackers se les approprient facilement) pour insrer un virus qui dtruit toutes tes donnes ou envoie des SMS frauduleux  ton nom ? Et bien sche que mme avec les mesures de cryptage actuelles, il y en a qui russissent quand mme  le faire. Et si les autorits sont incapables de faire leur boult pour si peu, elles ont des questions  se poser. Ca ne gne nullement la Chine ou la Russie, qui emploie les bonnes personnes.




> Je pense qu'il y a une guerre de pouvoir aux Etats-Unis dont des botes comme Apple vont faire les frais.


Tu penses. En mettant en avant la scurit de leurs outils, sa clientle (pas qu'Amricaine) garde confiance. Sans oublier tous les gants de la technologie qui le soutiennent (Microsoft, Google, Facebook, Wikipedia,...) Chacune de ces entits a des chiffres d'affaire de l'ordre de la dizaine de milliards, au minimum. Sans Google ou Windows, ils feraient quoi les Etats ? Sans Windows, ils se vendraient les ordis de SuperMarch ? Ca ferait beaucoup de TVA en moins pour l'Etat. Sans compter que a pourrait crer une crise boursire (ben oui, il y a beaucoup d'actionnaires dans tous les pays). Pareil pour les Smartphone Android (le code est opensource surveill par des WhiteHat, impossible de mettre des backdoors ou d'enlever un cryptage). Ces socits ont de plus des filiales dans le monde entier.

Un parallle tout bte. Les magazines people. Ils en ont tous les jours des procs. Ils prfrent payer les amendes car elles sont insignifiante par rapport  ce que rapporte le "crime". Tim Cook peut se payer les meilleurs avocats du monde. Et si Tim Cook tombait (ce qui est peu probable), son adjoint prendrait la relve. Puis l'adjoint de l'adjoint,... Et les autres filiales  l'tranger seraient aussi tranquilles. Elles feraient peut-tre mme du zles.





> J'ai surtout l'impression que l'tat  commis une erreur en autorisant les entreprises  faire du chiffrement.


L'autorisation, on l'aurait prise de toute faon. L'opinion publique crierait  la dictature si l'on condamnait pour empchement d'espionnage. Ce serait une sorte de dictature o la libert de l'expression dans la cration serait menace. De plus, il n'y a pas que l'Amrique dans le monde.




> Il y a un grave danger pour l'tat, mais aussi pour la socit, car c'est une arme  double tranchant !
> (une arme qui sert  se dfendre mais aussi  oppresser le peuple.)


C'est pareil avec le port d'arme. Mais tu vois bien leur raction. L'actualit du moment concerne un gamin qui a tir sur sa mre.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple vs FBI : dans sa dernire dposition, Apple estime que la demande du gouvernement pourrait  * 
* forcer un artiste  peindre une affiche  * 

Durant le festival SXSW ( South by Southwest, un ensemble de festivals de musique, de cinma et de mdias interactifs et qui se tient chaque anne), le prsident amricain Barack Obama sest exprim sur le litige opposant lentreprise technologique Apple au FBI. 

Bien entendu, le chef du monde libre a adopt, dans une certaine mesure, la mme position que le gouvernement, expliquant quun  chiffrement solide, peu importe les consquences (...), ftichise nos tlphones, en les plaant au-dessus de toute autre valeur . Pour lui, cette solution va   l'encontre de l'quilibre (entre respect de la vie prive et scurit) que notre pays a atteint depuis deux cents ou trois cents ans . Raison pour laquelle  il faut s'assurer que le chiffrement et la clef soient le plus solides possible, tout en permettant au plus petit nombre d'individus possible d'y accder dans un certain nombre de cas sur lesquels nous devons nous mettre d'accord .




Une position qui na pas dcid Apple  abdiquer, bien au contraire. Dans sa dernire dposition en attendant les dpositions orales qui auront lieu la semaine prochaine, Apple a repris largumentation du juge fdral de New York James Orstein, qui a estim que linterprtation du All Writs Act faite par le gouvernement est absurde dans la mesure o elle va autoriser ce que le gouvernement recherche, mme si tous les membres du Congrs avaient vot contre loctroi dune telle autorit.

Aussi, bien quApple dispose des moyens techniques pour se soumettre  linjonction du tribunal, lentreprise estime que le All Writs Act nimplique pas que ce que le Dpartement de la Justice indique. Bien que cette loi permette aux tribunaux de faire des injonctions, ce pouvoir nest pas sans limites.  Le gouvernement recherche ici une injonction qui nest ni accrdite par la loi actuelle ni autorise par statut. En effet, le gouvernement ne sest rfr  aucune injonction disponible dans la loi actuelle qui obligerait une partie prive  effectuer un travail contraignant, crer un nouveau logiciel ou tre cit  comparatre pour assister les forces de lordre .

 Le gouvernement soutient toutefois que, parce que la Cour a mis un mandat de perquisition valide, elle peut ordonner  des tiers innocents de fournir des services que le gouvernement juge  ncessaires  ou  appropris  pour achever son investigation. Mais cette thorie  large  et  flexible  du Writs Act n'a aucun principe limitatif. Voir Ivey, 47 F.3d  185 (en tenant compte de plusieurs  parallles hypothtiques  montrant que la lecture de la Loi faite par le requrant permettrait au tribunal d'mettre un certain nombre dinjonctions non admises par la loi actuelle). En effet, il est dit que le gouvernement ne parvient mme pas  rsoudre les cas hypothtiques qui lui sont soumis (par exemple, contraindre une socit pharmaceutique  fabriquer des composs dinjections ltales ) .

 Le gouvernement menace aussi implicitement Apple de forcer lentreprise  lui donner son code source ainsi que la signature lectronique prive. Les implications de scurit catastrophiques de cette menace viennent mettre en vidence lincomprhension ou la ngligence fondamentale du gouvernement sur le problme technologique et les risques de scurit impliqus par sa suggestion .

Les avocats dApple ont dclar  la presse que cette affaire est grave et comporte de profondes implications :  la position du gouvernement a des implications radicales. En vertu de l'avis du gouvernement, l'tat pourrait forcer un artiste  peindre une affiche, un chanteur  interprter une chanson, ou un auteur  crire un livre, tant que son objectif est de parvenir  une fin admissible, quil sagisse d'accrotre les effectifs militaires ou de faire la promotion de la sant publique .

Source : expos d'Apple (au format PDF)

----------


## astralien3000

> le chef du monde libre


Il y a que moi qui trouve cette faon de dsigner Obama vachement oriente politiquement ?
Aprs si c'est fais exprs pour mettre en lumire son opinion liberticide, a reste politiquement orient, mais plus juste  ::P:

----------


## AoCannaille

> Il y a que moi qui trouve cette faon de dsigner Obama vachement oriente politiquement ?
> Aprs si c'est fais exprs pour mettre en lumire son opinion liberticide, a reste politiquement orient, mais plus juste


Voyons, un prix nobel de la paix est forcment gentil et pour la libert.  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a que moi qui trouve cette faon de dsigner Obama vachement oriente politiquement ?
> Aprs si c'est fais exprs pour mettre en lumire son opinion liberticide, a reste politiquement orient, mais plus juste


C'est une phrasologie trs guerre froide revenue en force pendant Bush et son axe du mal ouais. Dans ce contexte, je pense que c'est de l'ironie.

----------


## Carhiboux

> Raison pour laquelle  il faut s'assurer que le chiffrement et la clef soient le plus solides possible, tout en permettant au plus petit nombre d'individus possible d'y accder dans un certain nombre de cas sur lesquels nous devons nous mettre d'accord .


C'est justement bien l le problme. 

D'une part, le nombre de personne sera forcment trop important. 

D'autre part, personne ne sera en mesure de vrifier les cas qui mneront  la consultation de ces donnes puisque par dfinition, la plupart des demandes relveront du secret dfense ou du secret de l'instruction. 

A mettre en parallle avec l'article qui parle des abus des policiers aux USA et en GB concernant les fichiers nationaux. Et rappelle les polmiques rcurrentes sur le STIC en France.

----------


## TiranusKBX

Si l'on veut rgler tous les problmes  ces questions cela devrait tre le rle d'un organisme international de rglementer l'utilisation du chiffrement civil mais je peut toujours me gratter que l'ONU ne feras rien

----------


## el_slapper

Bof. Une porte drob, c'est craqu dans les 48 heures. Partant de l, autant avoir tout en ouvert et visible  tous. Au moins, le citoyen sera prvenu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les ingnieurs scurit d'Apple seraient prts  dmissionner plutt qu' participer  la cration d'un systme * 
*pour contourner les mcanismes de scurit d'iOS * 

Selon des sources du quotidien New York Times qui cite plus dune demi-douzaine demploys Apple (anciens et actuels), des employs dApple se demandent quelle conduite tenir si lentreprise se voyait dans lobligation de rpondre favorablement  la requte du FBI. Si certains ont affirm quils pourraient ne pas sy soumettre, dautres ont maintenu quils seraient mme prts  quitter leur emploi plutt que de mettre en pril la scurit dun logiciel quils ont dj cr.

Parmi ceux qui ont t interrogs par les soins du quotidien figurent des ingnieurs impliqus dans le dveloppement de produits et scurit sur mobiles ainsi que danciens ingnieurs et responsables scurit.

Une potentielle rsistance qui vient soutenir les propos tenus par Tim Cook, le PDG de lentreprise, dans sa lettre ouverte, publie pour expliquer le refus de coopration dApple, dans laquelle il soutenait que  le gouvernement a demand  Apple de pirater ses propres utilisateurs et de plomber des dcennies davances sur la scurit qui protge nos clients  incluant dix millions de citoyens amricains  de pirates et cybercriminels comptents. Les mmes ingnieurs qui ont cr ce systme de chiffrement pour iPhone afin de protger nos utilisateurs pourraient, ironiquement, recevoir lordre daffaiblir ces protections et ainsi mettre nos utilisateurs dans une position de faiblesse .

 Cette conscription est fondamentalement offensante vis--vis des principes de base d'Apple et constituerait une grave menace pour l'autonomie d'Apple ainsi que de ses ingnieurs , ont estim les avocats d'Apple dans la motion adresse  la Cour Fdrale de District (District Central de Californie).

Lhypothse de ces dmissions massives est-elle absurde ? Peut-tre pas. Tout dabord, un tel acte paralyserait la requte du FBI. Ensuite, Jean-Louis Gasse, un ancien responsable de lingnierie chez Apple, a rappel que les employs Apple ont  une culture dindpendance et de rbellion  :  si le gouvernement essaie de contraindre ces ingnieurs, bonne chance dans ce cas .

De plus, comme le souligne le New York Times,  la peur de perdre un emploi si bien rmunr pourrait ne pas avoir un si grand impact sur des ingnieurs en scurit dont les talents sont trs demands. En fait, les employer pourrait tre un badge dhonneur au sein dautres entreprises technologiques qui partagent le scepticisme dApple sur les intentions du gouvernement . 

Dailleurs Windows Snyder, directeur de la scurit pour le compte de la startup Fastly qui a t gestionnaire produit senior chez Apple, a estim que  si quelquun essaie de les forcer  travailler sur quelque chose qui savre loin de leurs valeurs personnelles, alors ils peuvent sattendre  trouver une position qui leur corresponde mieux ailleurs .    

Source : New York Times

----------


## RyzenOC

j'aimerais en dire autant pour nos SSII  ::mouarf::

----------


## kmedghaith

Les meilleures blagues sont les plus courtes.
Il faudrait arrter la comdie maintenant, cela devient lourd.

----------


## Vivien46

Pour ragir  l'article, je n'y crois que moyennement. Les ingnieurs Apple ont beau tre trs apprcis sur le march, je suis loin de penser qu'une dmission de masse pourrait voir le jour si toutefois l'entreprise tait contrainte d'aider le FBI.

----------


## Aiekick

> Cette conscription est fondamentalement offensante vis--vis des principes de base d'Apple ,


C'est peu tre l'un des meilleur troll que j'ai vu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## NSKis

Les ingnieurs scurit de Apple sont prts  dmissionner??? Et bien qu'ils le fassent et on en reparle  ::mrgreen:: 

Il faut avouer qu'elle est bien bonne celle-l!!!

C'est juste un argument de Apple pour se faire mousser!!! Je connais personnellement plusieurs ingnieurs ayant travaill pour Apple qui ont dmissionn pour des raisons bien moins nobles: Tout simplement  cause d'une ambiance de m... dans les quipes! (Ben oui, Apple est une socit comme une autre, mme s'ils veulent nous faire croire le contraire)

----------


## LSMetag

A leur place c'est sr que je dmissionnerais. Je passe 10 ans  scuriser mon petit bijou, et ensuite on me demande de saper mon travail et de mettre en dangers ceux pour qui je travaille, les utilisateurs.

Ensuite j'irais  "Apple Ireland" ou me ferai rembaucher une fois la crise passe. Le chmage sur 5000$ mensuel, c'est trs vivable ^^. Les Smartphone sont dj crs et en vente. Ca ferait juste momentanment un peu moins de support technique niveau scurit et n'impacterait pas Apple financirement. Et comme dit dans l'article, ceux qui embaucheraient ces ingnieurs pourraient avoir un capital "confiance" de dpart.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Dans un point de ventes, d'habitude il y est fait que des achats ou du retour S.A.V..

Les autres informations sont autoriss a tre collect?

Qui  demand pour la premire fois le nom et prnom des utilisateurs et utilisatrices?

Et en avait-il ou elle raison ainsi que les droits de le faire?

Prendre le problme  la racine est trs pratique pour se type d'investigation...

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Dans un point de ventes, d'habitude il y est fait que des achats ou du retour S.A.V..
> 
> Les autres informations sont autoriss a tre collect?
> 
> Qui  demand pour la premire fois le nom et prnom des utilisateurs et utilisatrices?
> 
> Et en avait-il ou elle raison ainsi que les droits de le faire?
> 
> Prendre le problme  la racine est trs pratique pour se type d'investigation...


J'ai d mal  voir le rapport avec la choucroute.  ::koi:: 

Pour revenir au sujet, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une -nime communication sur le sujet, mais je n'y crois pas une seconde. Autant de noblesse de la part de dveloppeurs, prt  sacrifier leur vie personnelle pour une bataille juridique, qui en soit n'est pas non plus trs noble parce que mine de rien, il y a quand mme une couverture implicite par Apple de terroristes qui est en jeu dans l'affaire ? Je demande  voir. Cela serait de toute faon stupide de procder ainsi, qu'est-ce que cela peut bien faire au FBI ou au gouvernement qu'une demi-douzaine d'ingnieurs vont changer d'entreprise ? Et je ne me fais pas de souci pour Apple, les 6 places vacantes seront remplaces dans la demi-heure qui suit.

----------


## pierre-y

Je trouve a un peux ubuesque quand mme. Apple c'est quand mme bien fait ouvertement piquer en train de siphonner les donner de ces utilisateurs photos comprises concernant les telephones ils me semblent...? Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on a uneentreprise qui se pose en gardien de la morale alors qu'elle se gene pas pour en faire autant.

----------


## LSMetag

> J'ai d mal  voir le rapport avec la choucroute. 
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une -nime communication sur le sujet, mais je n'y crois pas une seconde. Autant de noblesse de la part de dveloppeurs, prt  sacrifier leur vie personnelle pour une bataille juridique, qui en soit n'est pas non plus trs noble parce que mine de rien, il y a quand mme une couverture implicite par Apple de terroristes qui est en jeu dans l'affaire ? Je demande  voir. Cela serait de toute faon stupide de procder ainsi, qu'est-ce que cela peut bien faire au FBI ou au gouvernement qu'une demi-douzaine d'ingnieurs vont changer d'entreprise ? Et je ne me fais pas de souci pour Apple, les 6 places vacantes seront remplaces dans la demi-heure qui suit.


Ce que les gens n'arrivent pas  comprendre, c'est qu'Apple est  la disposition du FBI et prt  cracker tous les tlphones qu'ils veulent. Ils ne veulent juste pas crer une vulnrabilit globale.
L'enjeux est important s'il n'y a plus personne capable de cracker les tlphones chez Apple. Et Apple n'y sera pour rien.

----------


## LSMetag

> Je trouve a un peux ubuesque quand mme. Apple c'est quand mme bien fait ouvertement piquer en train de siphonner les donner de ces utilisateurs photos comprises concernant les telephones ils me semblent...? Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on a uneentreprise qui se pose en gardien de la morale alors qu'elle se gene pas pour en faire autant.


Il y a une diffrence entre le non respect de la vie prive ou la tlmtrie, et la cration de failles permettant de se recevoir des virus, des trojans, des ranconware ou d'utiliser ton tlphone vol.
Apple a trs mal agi c'est clair. Mais, sauf si les serveurs d'Apple sont compromis, a ne met pas en danger l'utilisateur.

Ils ne se positionnent pas spcialement en gardien de la morale. Ils se positionnent en gardien de leurs joujoux. S'il est rput moins scuris, les utilisateurs et futurs acheteurs perdent confiance. Et videmment, tout dveloppeur normalement constitu n'aime pas saboter ses crations.

----------


## Grogro

Maintenant que les manoeuvres juridiques du FBI semblent avoir chou, l'aveu que ce n'tait qu'une grossire manipulation mdiatique pour se faire usiner une backdoor : 

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ap...-idUSKCN0WN2CZ

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Maintenant que les manoeuvres juridiques du FBI semblent avoir chou, l'aveu que ce n'tait qu'une grossire manipulation mdiatique pour se faire usiner une backdoor : 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ap...-idUSKCN0WN2CZ


Ce n'est pas ce que je retiens de l'article en tout cas. *Si les faits relats sont vridiques*, et donc qu'une entreprise tierce peut obtenir ce qu'Apple ne souhaite pas raliser, a veut dire qu'Apple aura tout perdu dans ce bras de fer stupide avec le FBI :
- Cela veut dire que la scurit Apple n'est pas aussi inviolable qu'Apple le prtend, du coup coup de massue sur la prtendue inviolabilit de ses appareils qu'Apple met en avant (aid indirectement par les demandes du FBI)
- Cela veut dire qu'Apple ne touchera plus rien pour chaque demande de dblocage (ou de dveloppement de backdoor)
- Cela veut aussi dire qu'Apple a trs peu de chances de pouvoir connatre la manire utilise

Aprs la communication hostile c'est une entreprise risque, a passe ou a casse...

----------


## LSMetag

> Maintenant que les manoeuvres juridiques du FBI semblent avoir chou, l'aveu que ce n'tait qu'une grossire manipulation mdiatique pour se faire usiner une backdoor : 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ap...-idUSKCN0WN2CZ


De ce que j'ai compris, une entreprise tierce, "cooprative", a dcouvert une faille avant mme les poursuites du FBI. Cel leur a permis non seulement de demander une porte drobe mais leur a donn le temps de tester la faille. Tout a semble avoir t une manipulation pour obtenir une backdoor, poser le dbat de la cration des backdoors et donner l'impression  Apple que son systme tait inviolable. Finalement le "plan" a plutt bien fonctionn. Apple et le reste du monde ont t endormi, le dbat des backdoors parcourt le monde mme si il n'y a pas de backdoor pour le moment (j'espre jamais).

J'ai toujours milit en ce sens : Les dveloppeurs sont libres de dvelopper comme ils le chantent pour amliorer leur appareil dans tous les domaines, y compris la scurit. Les services secrets doivent avoir des moyens pour trouver des failles et les garder pour eux.
Les socit comme Apple ne sont plus sollicites, a ne cote plus un sous, et plus personne n'en parle. C'est la comptence des services secrets qui compte. Jusqu' prsent il a t mis en avant qu'ils taient incomptents si on ne sappait pas la scurit.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le FBI annonce qu'il peut se passer de l'aide d'Apple pour dverrouiller l'iPhone en sa possession, * 
*et demande une annulation des auditions prvues aujourd'hui * 

Lundi dernier, le FBI a fait savoir  la Cour quil a peut-tre un moyen de dbloquer liPhone qui a servi  lauteur des attentats de San Bernardino. Dans une requte dannulation rdige par le dpartement de la justice, ce dernier a indiqu que  le dimanche 20 mars 2016, une partie tierce a montr au FBI une mthode possible pour dverrouiller liPhone qui a t utilis par Syed Farook lequel, avec sa femme, Tashfeen Malik, ont tu 14 personnes dans la ville sud-californienne en dcembre dernier .

 Tester cette mthode revient  dterminer sil sagit l dune mthode viable qui ne va pas compromettre les donnes sur le tlphone de Farook , a indiqu la motion. Raison pour laquelle le FBI a prcis que si le test savre concluant, il va abandonner le litige lopposant  Apple, qui a catgoriquement refus de laider  contourner le dispositif de scurit autour du verrouillage malgr linjonction dlivre par le juge Sheri Pym. Apple avait alors estim que cela revenait  crer une porte drobe. 

Apple avait indiqu quentre autres, le fait dinvoquer le All Writs Act pour cette injonction constituait une violation des droits constitutionnels. Si la loi amricaine navait pas prvu cette option pour ce cas, le quotidien Reuters, qui cite des sources familires au sujet, a rapport quun groupe de snateurs a commenc  faire circuler un Draft dune loi qui va octroyer aux juges lautorit dobliger les entreprises technologiques comme Apple daider les forces de lordre  avoir accs aux donnes chiffres.

 Ce problme a cr une dynamique au Congrs, comme un train qui dvale une pente mme sil apparat loin de la station , a expliqu Adam Schiff, un dmocrate faisant partie de la House Intelligence Committee.  Avec cette affaire, ce train est arriv comme une furie , a-t-il continu, faisant rfrence  la loi qui se prpare. 

Avant den arriver l, le DoJ a reconnu que, comme cette affaire a t largement mdiatise, plusieurs parties ont propos leurs services au gouvernement pour dverrouiller le tlphone en la possession du FBI tandis que le service tentait galement de son ct de parvenir  la mme prouesse.

 Notre priorit a toujours t davoir accs au tlphone utilis par le terroriste  San Bernardino. Avec cet objectif en tte, Le FBI a continu dans ses efforts davoir accs au tlphone sans laide dApple, mme pendant une priode dun mois de litige avec lentreprise. Comme consquence de cet effort, une partie tierce a montr au FBI une mthode potentielle pour dverrouiller le tlphone. Nous devons dabord tester cette mthode pour sassurer quelle ne dtruise pas les donnes sur le tlphone, mme si nous demeurons dun optimisme prudent. Cest ce qui nous a pousss  demander  la Cour un peu de temps pour explorer cette option. Si cette solution fonctionne, elle nous permettra de faire des recherches sur le tlphone et de continuer notre enqute sur lattaque terroriste qui a tu 14 personnes et bless 22 , a comment le porte-parole du dpartement de la justice Mlanie Newman.  

Quelques heures avant le dpt de la motion du gouvernement, Tim Cook, le PDG dApple, avait dclar dans un vnement de lancement de produit  nous navons pas prvu dtre dans cette position trange avec notre propre gouvernement. Mais nous croyons fermement que nous avons le devoir de vous aider  protger vos donnes ainsi que votre vie prive. Nous le devons  nos clients et nous le devons  notre pays. Ceci est un problme qui a de limpact sur nous tous . 

Hier, aprs une confrence tlphonique tenue au sujet de la requte dannulation formule par le dpartement de la justice, le juge Sheri Pym a t dcid que :
laudition prvue pour le sujet qui devait avoir lieu le 22 mars 2016  13 heures GMT est annule ;tant donn que les circonstances font que le gouvernement pourrait se passer de laide dApple, linjonction de la Cour mise le 16 fvrier 2016 qui oblige Apple  apporter leur assistance aux agents est dsormais suspendue en attendant les prochains lments de ce cas ;le gouvernement doit remplir un rapport de statut dici le 5 avril 2016. 


Source : motion d'annulation du DoJ, dcision du juge Sheri Pym, lgislation autour du chiffrement (Reuters)

----------


## nirgal76

Mouais, Apple a dcid d'aider mais on ngoci pour ne pas que a ne s'bruite. Comme a, Apple ne perd pas la face et le FBI fait croire qu'il a les capacits de le faire. Tout le monde y gagne. Ca sent l'arnaque tout a.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Mouais, Apple a dcid d'aider mais on ngoci pour ne pas que a ne s'bruite. Comme a, Apple ne perd pas la face et le FBI fait croire qu'il a les capacits de le faire. Tout le monde y gagne. Ca sent l'arnaque tout a.


N'est-il pas un peu tard pour touffer l'affaire aprs que chacune des parties ont cri  qui veut l'entendre leur diffrent, et  de nombreuses reprises ? Quand on a tout fait, des deux cts, pour mettre la machine communication en place, on ne peut pas la faire disparatre d'un coup de faille spatio-temporelle.

----------


## Traroth2

> Mouais, Apple a dcid d'aider mais on ngoci pour ne pas que a ne s'bruite. Comme a, Apple ne perd pas la face et le FBI fait croire qu'il a les capacits de le faire. Tout le monde y gagne. Ca sent l'arnaque tout a.


Je rappelle que si on en croit ce que disait Snowden au moment des rvlations Prism, toute cette histoire est un vaste pipeau.

----------


## tenbarugo

J'espre qu'ils vont trouver des informations importantes dans le tlphone.

----------


## LSMetag

Le gouvernement amricain a tout gagn avec cette affaire. Il a fait mdiatiser l'affaire pour ouvrir le dbat sur les portes drobes et le chiffrement. Ca lui a permis de rcolter des soutiens comptents mme s'il a pu constater le refus de l'instauration de backdoors par les grandes instances de l'IT, et enfin il a pu prendre le temps de tester la faille.

Je prfre largement que le gouvernement et affilis trouve des failles de scurit et les exploite sans les divulguer, plutt que de forcer  introduire des failles grossires exploitables facilement, en infligeant une sorte de culpabilit aux dveloppeurs.

Bref, valoriser la comptence tait pour moi la bonne solution. 

Le FBI a beau tre une institution qui fait valoir le droit et protge, il ne fait pas bon se mettre  dos tous les gants de l'informatique, mme pour les Etats-Unis. Continuer les poursuites n'aurait que rajout de l'huile sur le feu et la position de chaque partie devait tre trs inconfortable.

----------


## Iradrille

> Je prfre largement que le gouvernement et affilis trouve des failles de scurit et les exploite sans les divulguer, plutt que de forcer  introduire des failles grossires exploitables facilement, en infligeant une sorte de culpabilit aux dveloppeurs.
> 
> Bref, valoriser la comptence tait pour moi la bonne solution.


+1

Sinon, j'ai pens  un truc : a ne drange "personne", et "tout le monde" trouve a normal que la police puisse enfoncer une porte (de maison / appartement) pour une perquisition; mais a drange de forcer les entreprises  fournir les clefs de dchiffrement  la police.

Pourquoi cette diffrence ? Les 2 cas sont assez similaires pourtant; et des abus sont possibles dans les 2 cas (tat d'urgence  ::roll:: ).

----------


## RyzenOC

Effectivement, j'ai moi aussi du mal a voir le problme !

Le FBI et venue perquisitionner des donnes chez Apple *dans le cadre d'une enqute* *muni d'un mandat formuler par un juge*

Pour moi cela n'a rien a voir avec les drives d'espionnages massifs de la NSA. Ici la justice fait sont boulot sans abus de pouvoir. Elle demande des informations sur 1 personne pour pouvoir faire avanc 1 enqute, pas un espionnage de 50 millions de citoyens pour des motifs obscures.

----------


## ticNFA

> +1
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pens  un truc : a ne drange "personne", et "tout le monde" trouve a normal que la police puisse enfoncer une porte (de maison / appartement) pour une perquisition; mais a drange de forcer les entreprises  fournir les clefs de dchiffrement  la police.
> 
> Pourquoi cette diffrence ? Les 2 cas sont assez similaires pourtant; et des abus sont possibles dans les 2 cas (tat d'urgence ).


Les guillemets montre que tu es conscient de l'abus de langage, la mention de l'tat d'urgence le confirme. Non, tout le monde ne trouve pas normal de dfoncer une porte et les abus inhrents  l'tat d'urgence montrent bien pourquoi.
En quoi c'est diffrent ? On va redire un lment incontournable : mettre une backdoor, c'est abaisser le niveau gnral de scurit pour tout le monde. Je doute que la police ait des passes pour toutes les portes (a doit peser lourd). Que penseriez-vous d'un fabricant de portes qui donnerait un passe  la police pour toutes ses portes ? Combien de temps pour que cela atterrisse chez d'autres ?
Comme le souligne Traroth2, qu'Apple puisse se poser en champion de la vie prive montre que nous sommes dans une poque tragicomique o le FBI peut se montrer d'une arrogance faussement stupide (un peu comme Trump).

Sur l'aspect mentionn par LSMetag, cela part du mme principe, ne pas corriger une faille abaisse la scurit pour tout le monde... y compris les services de renseignements. A barbouze, barbouze et demi. Et le dindon de la farce, c'est potentiellement nous.

Les services de renseignements sont des malwares gants.

----------


## ticNFA

> Effectivement, j'ai moi aussi du mal a voir le problme !
> 
> Le FBI et venue perquisitionner des donnes chez Apple *dans le cadre d'une enqute* *muni d'un mandat formuler par un juge*
> 
> Pour moi cela n'a rien a voir avec les drives d'espionnages massifs de la NSA. Ici la justice fait sont boulot sans abus de pouvoir. Elle demande des informations sur 1 personne pour pouvoir faire avanc 1 enqute, pas un espionnage de 50 millions de citoyens pour des motifs obscures.


Non cela va plus loin. Rien  voir ? C'est l'Etat, dans les deux cas. Faut-il rappeler que la DEA avait un programme d'interception tlphonique illgale bien avant le FBI ?
Apple avait mis  disposition des ingnieurs. Le FBI demande  disposer d'un outil qu'elle pourra utiliser par ailleurs... on parle de drives...

Le directeur de la NSA dclare que le chiffrement est fondamental. Mais, comme le souligne Snowden, quand le prsident amricain dfend le point de vue du FBI contre les faits, contre les experts, c'est qu'il y a un problme. Le FBI en rendant l'affaire publique joue l'opinion publique contre les experts. Si des informaticiens dfendent cela aussi ici alors qu'on est  mme de discerner les tenants et aboutissants c'est qu'on s'abaisse au niveau d'une opinion sujette  la peur.

Le directeur de Facebook pour l'Amrique latine a t arrt pendant 24h par ordonnance d'un juge parce que WhatsApp ne pouvait fournir les messages sur une affaire de drogue...
Source : Le Monde

----------


## nirgal76

> Je rappelle que si on en croit ce que disait Snowden


Ca fait une grosse condition a
mais en fait, je ne connais pas bien le fond de l'affaire. qu'a demand la justice ? avoir accs aux donnes de CE tlphone ou que apple leur permettent de voir dans TOUS les tlphones ?
Le premier cas, ne me choque pas, c'est  une perquisition comme une autre (comme perquisitionner un appart, les comptes bancaires etc..., je ne vois pas en quoi le tl aurait un rgime diffrent) et c'est mme souhaitable que ce soit possible. Le 2ime cas est plus douteux j'en conviens et il ne faut pas cder sur ce point.

----------


## Zirak

> Ca fait une grosse condition a
> mais en fait, je ne connais pas bien le fond de l'affaire. qu'a demand la justice ? avoir accs aux donnes de CE tlphone ou que apple leur permettent de voir dans TOUS les tlphones ?
> Le premier cas, ne me choque pas, c'est  une perquisition comme une autre (comme perquisitionner un appart, les comptes bancaires etc..., je ne vois pas en quoi le tl aurait un rgime diffrent) et c'est mme souhaitable que ce soit possible. Le 2ime cas est plus douteux j'en conviens et il ne faut pas cder sur ce point.


C'est le 2me cas justement, le FBI a demand  Apple de dvelopper quelque chose, leur permettant de faire sauter la protection des IPhones, de tous les Iphones, pas seulement celui-l.

C'est pour cela que non, cela n'a rien  voir avec une demande de justice en rgle, d'ailleurs Apple l'a dj dit, ils ont dj aid le FBI ou autre dans d'autres affaires, mais la, on parle effectivement de dvelopper un outil permettant d'accder au contenu de n'importe quel tlphone Apple, avec ou sans accord d'un juge...

----------


## Grogro

> Les guillemets montre que tu es conscient de l'abus de langage, la mention de l'tat d'urgence le confirme. Non, tout le monde ne trouve pas normal de dfoncer une porte et les abus inhrents  l'tat d'urgence montrent bien pourquoi.


Pourtant quand on en parle autour de nous, la rponse qu'on entend le plus souvent c'est "si on a rien  cacher, on a rien  craindre". Comme la surveillance de masse. Comme les camras de surveillance (qui cotent des millions en impt locaux chaque anne au profit de potentats et qui ne servent  rien globalement mais les gens s'en foutent). Comme les puces GPS qu'ils collent au cul de leurs gosses.
Quand on commence  montrer les dgts matriels provoqus par une perquis' bizarrement c't'une autre histoire.

----------


## nirgal76

> C'est le 2me cas justement, le FBI a demand  Apple de dvelopper quelque chose, leur permettant de faire sauter la protection des IPhones, de tous les Iphones, pas seulement celui-l.
> 
> C'est pour cela que non, cela n'a rien  voir avec une demande de justice en rgle, d'ailleurs Apple l'a dj dit, ils ont dj aid le FBI ou autre dans d'autres affaires, mais la, on parle effectivement de dvelopper un outil permettant d'accder au contenu de n'importe quel tlphone Apple, avec ou sans accord d'un juge...


Ok, merci pour les prcisions. Disons que pour une fois dans ma vie, je soutiens apple alors  :;):

----------


## behe

@Zirak, tu es sr pour le "sauter la protection des IPhones, de tous les Iphones"? J'avais arrt de suivre l'affaire aprs ce post.




> alors je suis aller vrifier la source, la demande du juge est trs claire, elle concerne un *iPhone 5C modle A1532 PN:MGFG2LL/A S/N:FFMNQ3MTG2DJ, IMEI:358820052301415* ! dfini comme tant le "SUBJECT DEVICE", terme qui est repris en majuscule dans chaque paragraphe. On peut difficilement faire plus cibl comme demande !

----------


## ticNFA

> Pourtant quand on en parle autour de nous, la rponse qu'on entend le plus souvent c'est "si on a rien  cacher, on a rien  craindre". Comme la surveillance de masse. Comme les camras de surveillance (qui cotent des millions en impt locaux chaque anne au profit de potentats et qui ne servent  rien globalement mais les gens s'en foutent). Comme les puces GPS qu'ils collent au cul de leurs gosses.
> Quand on commence  montrer les dgts matriels provoqus par une perquis' bizarrement c't'une autre histoire.


Ma phrase n'tait pas claire, je voulais dire, que mme si c'est trs minoritaire, ce n'est pas tout le monde.
Si le FBI se permet cela c'est effectivement parce qu'une partie importante de l'opinion est d'accord ou silencieuse. A force de rpter des normits,  force de crer les conditions de la peur (conomique, du terrorisme). A nous, qui sommes au fait de contre balancer, de bousculer le "bon sens",  notre mesure, auprs de notre entourage, dans des organisations, en utilisant les outils qu'il faut, etc..
Quand les gens au courant renoncent  expliquer les faits, quand les faits deviennent des opinions condamnables, c'est que nous sommes dans une poque ractionnaire et vulgaire, celle de Trump, de Sarkozy, de Valls et cie, celle des obscurantismes religieux, du crationnisme, celle du FBI qui peut prorer mme aprs toutes les casseroles de l'Etat amricain.

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak, tu es sr pour le "sauter la protection des IPhones, de tous les Iphones"? J'avais arrt de suivre l'affaire aprs ce post.


Le truc, c'est que le FBI, demande le dveloppement d'un logiciel pour dverrouiller le tlphone par Brute Force, du coup, oui, c'est pour ce tlphone l, mais une fois qu'ils ont le logiciel, qu'est-ce qui les empche de l'utiliser pour Brute Forcer tous les autres (un juge serait-il mme averti dans ce cas ?) ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Ca fait une grosse condition a


Pourquoi ? Tu as des raisons de douter de sa sincrit ?

----------


## Tholude

> +1
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pens  un truc : a ne drange "personne", et "tout le monde" trouve a normal que la police puisse enfoncer une porte (de maison / appartement) pour une perquisition; mais a drange de forcer les entreprises  fournir les clefs de dchiffrement  la police.
> 
> Pourquoi cette diffrence ? Les 2 cas sont assez similaires pourtant; et des abus sont possibles dans les 2 cas (tat d'urgence ).


Je partage de beaucoup ce point de vue. La monte des tensions autour du terrorisme nous fait rentrer petit  petit dans un monde dont je ne veux pas, les rponses scuritaires apportes par nos gouvernements sont certes efficaces pour protger momentanment et apaiser les esprits, mais sont et de loin absolument pas suffisante et mme contre productive sur le long terme. Il serait temps qu'ils s'en avisent...

Ceci dit sur le fond, une foire d'empoigne, Apple comme toujours a jou la communication, et ne c'est peut tre pas non plus gn pour faire avancer les choses en sous main ... et ce n'est qu'un tlphone qu'on force avec moult politesse, pas la porte d'un pauvre quidam moyen qui est dfonce par erreur avec tout le tralala muscl, juste pour une bte erreur d'adresse, de nom, ou parce qu'un voisin a cru bon d'avoir des doutes sur sa pratique religieuse ... mais dans ces cas l, ce ne sont que des dommages collatraux dont on n'a pas besoin de causer ni de rflchir.

Tandis que le "viol" d'un IPhone, ma bonne dame, alors l ...

----------


## pepito62

Pourquoi le FBI ne fait pas intervenir une prestation Apple. Pourquoi Apple refuse d'aider le FBI ?

Le FBI peut prter le tel  Apple ou des employs Apple peuvent se rendre au FBI pour installer un os de l'iphone en question avec une version "non scuris" ou les vrifications Code Pin/identification etc ne sont plus faite. L'os fait comme si le "mot de passe" tait correct... et on accde aux donnes.

Puis Apple remet le logiciel d'origine pour que personne ne puisse avoir cette version de l'os modifi.

----------


## nchal

> +1
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pens  un truc : a ne drange "personne", et "tout le monde" trouve a normal que la police puisse enfoncer une porte (de maison / appartement) pour une perquisition; mais a drange de forcer les entreprises  fournir les clefs de dchiffrement  la police.
> 
> Pourquoi cette diffrence ? Les 2 cas sont assez similaires pourtant; et des abus sont possibles dans les 2 cas (tat d'urgence ).


En fait, pour rebondir sur ton exemple, Apple fournit une porte de maison qu'il dcrit comme indestructible donc la police ne pourra pas l'enfoncer pour une perquisition. La police, bien emmerd, va voir le constructeur de la porte (Apple) et lui demande :
1) Soit vous gardez une porte aussi solide mais vous nous fournissez une arme assez puissante pour la casser.
2) Soit vous affaiblissez toutes vos portes de sortes qu'on puisse les casser avec les bliers de la police (mais uniquement ceux de la police qui ont une forme spciale).
)
Dans les 2 cas, Apple gueule parce qu'ils ne peuvent plus certifi leur porte comme indestructible (et puis, par dfinition, indestructible a veut dire que mme Apple ne peut la dtruire)

----------


## stigma

Mulder a encore fait appel aux bandits solitaires, c'est pour a. Trop forts les mecs.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mulder a encore fait appel aux bandits solitaires, c'est pour a. Trop forts les mecs.


Un fan de X-files, sa fait plaisir  ::D:

----------


## LSMetag

> Pourquoi le FBI ne fait pas intervenir une prestation Apple. Pourquoi Apple refuse d'aider le FBI ?
> 
> Le FBI peut prter le tel  Apple ou des employs Apple peuvent se rendre au FBI pour installer un os de l'iphone en question avec une version "non scuris" ou les vrifications Code Pin/identification etc ne sont plus faite. L'os fait comme si le "mot de passe" tait correct... et on accde aux donnes.
> 
> Puis Apple remet le logiciel d'origine pour que personne ne puisse avoir cette version de l'os modifi.


Comment installer un nouvel OS sans compromettre les donnes actuelles ? Apple a toujours t d'accord pour "cracker" des tlphones sous mandats d'un juge. Mais pas de crer de backdoors ou de logiciels de cracks pouvant fuiter. Si un tel logiciel est install, crois-moi que le FBI va tout faire pour mettre le grappin dessus et gnraliser son utilisation (pour de la surveillance de masse par exemple).

C'est comme faire passer ta porte d'entre d'une serrure 3 points  une serrure 1 point. Les voleurs savent trs bien ouvrir les portes avec serrures 1 point.

----------


## LSMetag

> Pourtant quand on en parle autour de nous, la rponse qu'on entend le plus souvent c'est "si on a rien  cacher, on a rien  craindre". Comme la surveillance de masse. Comme les camras de surveillance (qui cotent des millions en impt locaux chaque anne au profit de potentats et qui ne servent  rien globalement mais les gens s'en foutent). Comme les puces GPS qu'ils collent au cul de leurs gosses.
> Quand on commence  montrer les dgts matriels provoqus par une perquis' bizarrement c't'une autre histoire.


Oui la personne lambda n'en a rien  faire c'est sr. Mais nous nous connaissons les problmatiques, et les consquences possiblement gravissimes de failles de scurit exploites. Les virus qui se diffusent comme une trane de poudre, les tlphones vols dans lesquels on peut rcuprer des donnes compromtantes et commettre des mfaits avec (faire des achats, demander des ranons,...). Dans des structures comme un hopital, c'est dvastateur.

Et la chancelire Allemande n'a pas d aimer que les USA espionnent son tlphone pour avoir un temps d'avance sur l'Europe, c'est  dire nous ! Et oui a marche aussi pour l'espionnage industriel (comment la Chine grandit-elle aussi bien ?), voire l'interception de communications de contre-attaques contre les terroristes.

J'ai rien  me reprocher, mais par principe, je refuse d'avoir  me reprocher de ne pas avoir fait ce qui tait en mon pouvoir pour empcher les drives et d'ventuelles catastrophes. C'est pourquoi je lutte de faon idologique (VPN, chiffrement et tout le reste) contre la surveillance de masse, pour leur montrer que le mec qui s'en protge peut leur faire perdre du temps alors qu'il n'a rien qui puisse lui tre reproch. Une faon de dire "fuck you" et de gner  petite chelle ce genre de pratique.

----------


## secuexpert

> Ce n'est pas ce que je retiens de l'article en tout cas. *Si les faits relats sont vridiques*, et donc qu'une entreprise tierce peut obtenir ce qu'Apple ne souhaite pas raliser, a veut dire qu'Apple aura tout perdu dans ce bras de fer stupide avec le FBI :
> - Cela veut dire que la scurit Apple n'est pas aussi inviolable qu'Apple le prtend, *du coup coup de massue sur la prtendue inviolabilit de ses appareils qu'Apple met en avant* (aid indirectement par les demandes du FBI)


Est-ce que tu peux tayer cette prtendue "inviolabilit" par une citation prcise ou bien est-ce que c'est comme "le nuage qui s'arrte  la frontire" une pure invention?

----------


## secuexpert

> Pourquoi a ne m'tonne pas venant d'une personne qui fut paye pour crer une mthode de chiffrage facilement d-verrouillable par la NSA


Tu peux nous donner des dtails?

Quelle mthode?
Cassable comment?
Pay combien?

----------


## pcdwarf

videmment qu'ils peuvent se passer de la coopration.
Pour des raisons de performances, il est vident qu'un smartphone n'emploie pas de cryptage fort. (type RSA/DSA  cl publique) 
Je penche bcp pour AES qui a des acclration matrielles embarques dans les SOC.
Or, AES, c'est bien mais pas inviolable. Et en particulier, sur des gros volumes, avec une part de donnes connues/attendues, c'est vulnrable  la cryptanalyse de gros bourrins.

Quand on peut dsosser physiquement l'objet et qu'on a de gros moyens, extraire les donnes, c'est relativement ais.
Une fois les donnes extraites, c'est pas comme si ils ne disposaient pas de supercalculateurs. pour les mouliner.

C'est juste qu'il faut se faire chier et investir quelques moyens pour sortir les donnes.
Et personnellement, je trouve que la combinaison "possible mais chiant/couteux" excellente. a combine les avantages "renseignements" tout en assurant que a ne sera pas fait massivement.

----------


## stigma

> Un fan de X-files, sa fait plaisir


Il ne me reste que le dernier pisode de la Saison 9  voir. Je n'ai pas regard la saison 10 sur M6 car ils ont censur la plupart des pisodes. J'attends le DVD en juin :-)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'entreprise isralienne Cellebrite serait la  partie tierce  voque par le FBI,  * 
*pour dverrouiller l'iPhone de l'auteur de l'attentat de San Bernardino * 

Un peu plus tt cette semaine, le FBI a fait savoir quil pourrait ne pas avoir besoin de laide dApple pour dverrouiller le tlphone en sa possession pour les besoins de son enqute sur lattentat de San Bernardino qui a eu lieu en dcembre dernier. Dans une requte dannulation rdige par le dpartement de la justice, ce dernier a indiqu que  le dimanche 20 mars 2016, une partie tierce a montr au FBI une mthode possible pour dverrouiller liPhone qui a t utilis par Syed Farook lequel, avec sa femme, Tashfeen Malik, ont tu 14 personnes dans la ville sud-californienne en dcembre dernier .

Si lidentit de cette entit tierce na pas t prcise, le quotidien isralien Yedioth Ahronoth confie quil sagit de Cellebrite, une start-up du mme pays. Avec sa technologie UFED (Universal forensic extraction device) dont la spcialit est lextraction des donnes caches dans un dispositif mobile (tlphone, tablette, GPS) aussi bien dans le cadre denqute policire que dans dautres services dinvestigation, lentreprise estime tre en mesure de contourner le systme de protection dApple et de  faire parler  le dispositif.

Cellebrite dispose dune exprience au niveau international et affirme collaborer avec 15 000 forces de scurit de par le monde. Lentreprise a par exemple t sollicite par le gouvernement croate en 2012 dans une affaire de pdophilie. La socit affiche plus de 35 000 dispositifs UFED dploys  travers le monde et un chiffre daffaires dpassant la barre des 100 millions de dollars. Fort dun effectif de 400 personnes, elle dispose de bureaux en Isral, aux tats-Unis, au Brsil, en Allemagne,  Singapour et au Royaume-Uni. La startup, qui a t cre en 1999  Petah Tikva, en banlieue de Tel-Aviv, par Yossi Carmil et Ron Serber, a t rachete en 2007 par le japonais Sun. Sa nouvelle maison mre lui a tout de mme laiss son autonomie oprationnelle.

Une tournure qui vient illustrer les propos de James Lewis, spcialiste en cyberscurit au Center for Strategic and International Studies :  ds que quelqu'un me dit qu'un appareil est inviolable, a me rappelle le Titanic, qui tait insubmersible , avait-il alors dclar.  Si vous donnez  des spcialistes assez de ressources, ils pourront forcment entrer. C'est une course sans fin entre les ingnieurs qui crent les logiciels de chiffrement et ceux qui essaient de les pirater .

Trois applications de Cellebrite sont disponibles dans l'App Store : UFED Phone Detective, une base de donnes sur l'analyse forensique, Self-Care Diagnostics, pour diagnostiquer des problmes et Transfer App, pour transfrer des donnes d'un smartphone  un autre.

Source : Yedioth Ahronoth, FAQ UFED (au format PDF)

----------


## Traroth2

De nos jours, la police encourage le piratage et les pirates crent des start-ups. Le signe d'une poque...

Et les cambrioleurs, c'est pour quand ?

----------


## transgohan

> De nos jours, la police encourage le piratage et les pirates crent des start-ups. Le signe d'une poque...
> 
> Et les cambrioleurs, c'est pour quand ?


Ah mais justement, vous n'tes pas  la page mon bon monsieur.
Je peux vous proposer les services de mon entreprise dans le cas o le joli trophe de golf de votre voisin vous fait baver.
Je vous laisse nos coordonnes, n'hsitez pas  prendre rendez-vous.

Ce-que-vous-voulez-chez-les-autres S.A.R.L
3 rue du moyen banditisme
75000 PARIS CEDEX 001
Tel : 01.02.03.04.05

----------


## secuexpert

> Le FBI peut prter le tel  Apple ou des employs Apple peuvent se rendre au FBI pour installer un os de l'iphone en question avec une version "non scuris" ou les vrifications Code Pin/identification etc ne sont plus faite. L'os fait comme si le "mot de passe" tait correct... et on accde aux donnes.
> 
> Puis Apple remet le logiciel d'origine pour que personne ne puisse avoir cette version de l'os modifi.


Attention il y a une confusion ici.

Le contenu de chaque tlphone est protg par un chiffrement solide. Ni Apple ni personne ne connait la clef secrte. Il n'y AUCUN moyen de contourner cette mconnaissance.

Il n'y donc pas de vrification de mot de passe  "contourner". *Sans le mot de passe on ne peut pas accder aux donnes!*

----------


## secuexpert

> @Zirak, tu es sr pour le "sauter la protection des IPhones, de tous les Iphones"? J'avais arrt de suivre l'affaire aprs ce post.


L'injection faite  Apple ne concerne qu'un seul appareil, bien sr! Et c'est sur cela que s'appuient tous les dmagogues pour raconter que Apple aide les terroristes.

Il faut bien comprendre la nature de l'injection : *je vous ordonne de fabriquer un dispositif pour neutraliser le dispositif de scurit que vous avez conu*. 

Bien sr cet appareil n'a absolument rien de spcial, c'est un exemplaire d'une srie, exemplaire identifiable par son numro de srie. *Le procd sera applicable pour n'importe quel appareil de la mme srie!* Et si Apple avait cd sur ce cas prcis, il est vident que dans toutes les affaires criminelles la mme demande aurait t faite, puis peut tre un jour dans toutes les affaires de divorce!

Il s'agit donc d'une *injonction d'crire du code informatique* (en modifiant le code source de l'OS), qui est peut tre contraire au 1er amendement qui protge la libert d'expression, puisque le code est une expression (comme de la littrature) : *aucune loi ne peut forcer quelqu'un  crire et diffuser un message contraire  ses convictions et  sa morale*. (Un juge ne s'appuyant sur aucun texte spcifique encore moins.)

La protection de la libert d'expression est une blague en France (rgle gnrale avec des tas d'exceptions), mais pas aux USA. L bas c'est considr comme fondamental.

Mme sans cette violation, il s'agit peut tre d'une violation de CALEA (Communications Assistance for Law Enforcement Act) qui autorise les coutes sur le rseaux tlphoniques et interdit  l'Etat de forcer les compagnies  affaiblir la scurit pour les rendre possible. Le problme est de savoir si CALEA de 1994 a pour vocation de limite AWA de 1789, il peut y avoir dbat juridique assez subtile.

Mme sans cette violation, il s'agit d'une interprtation sans borne de AWA (All Writs Act) qui si elle est possible signifie trs certainement que AWA est contraire  la Constitution des USA puisqu'elle donnerait  un juge un pouvoir illimit.

*Des juristes ont pris position pour dire que c'est un abus avec des argumentations tays par des textes et la jurisprudence*. (Je n'ai pas leur comptence juridique et je me contente d'essayer de comprendre les arguments utiliss et de les restituer correctement.)

Mais un shrif et quelques internautes qui n'ont pas tudi la question en profondeur, lu les textes applicables et la jurisprudence, et parfois n'ont mme pas compris de quoi il retourne, prtendent que la chose est vidente!

----------


## secuexpert

> videmment qu'ils peuvent se passer de la coopration.
> Pour des raisons de performances, il est vident qu'un smartphone n'emploie pas de cryptage fort. (type RSA/DSA  cl publique) 
> Je penche bcp pour AES qui a des acclration matrielles embarques dans les SOC.
> Or, AES, c'est bien mais pas inviolable. Et en particulier, sur des gros volumes, avec une part de donnes connues/attendues, c'est vulnrable  la cryptanalyse de gros bourrins.
> 
> Quand on peut dsosser physiquement l'objet et qu'on a de gros moyens, extraire les donnes, c'est relativement ais.
> Une fois les donnes extraites, c'est pas comme si ils ne disposaient pas de supercalculateurs. pour les mouliner.


Et toi, c'est pas comme si tu entravais quoi que ce soit au sujet!!!!!!!! Je n'avais pas lu un message plus bourr de dbilits depuis longtemps.

*Tout ce que tu racontes n'est qu'un tissu d'neries.* 100%. Du dbut  la fin (sauf le dtail sans pertinence comme quoi AES peut tre acclration matriellement).

Je ne vois pas de manire plus sympa de le dire tout en restant honnte.

J'aimerais que tu cesses de diffuser des affirmations absurdes sur un sujet sur lequel tu es parfaitement incomptent. *Tu trompes les lecteurs.*

- *RSA/DSA n'est pas synonyme de "cryptage fort"*!!!!
- Un smartphone emploie videmment de la crypto RSA ou DSA  chaque fois que c'est ncessaire!!!! Comme  chaque fois qu'il se connecte  une site HTTPS pour la premire fois de la session.
- Un smartphone dispose videmment *d'une puissance de calcul ridiculement grande* par rapport  quelques oprations de crypto.
- Aucune faille exploitable dans AES n'est connue.
- La quantit de donnes chiffre ne rend pas un chiffre comme AES plus vulnrable!!!!

Bref il est vident que tu es cryptographe comme moi je suis chirurgien cardiaque. 

Sauf que moi je sais  quoi sert le cur et toi tu n'as pas l'air de savoir  quoi sert RSA!!!! Tu n'as mme pas de trs vague notion de cryptographie. Tu as juste entendu parler de trucs auxquels tu n'as rien compris. *Je trouve ton intervention inadmissible sur un forum qui se veut srieux* : on n'est pas sur un blog kikoulol ici!!!!! 

Ami lecteur, dsol pour le dluge "!" mais ils sont mrits.

----------


## secuexpert

> Je partage de beaucoup ce point de vue. La monte des tensions autour du terrorisme nous fait rentrer petit  petit dans un monde dont je ne veux pas, *les rponses scuritaires apportes par nos gouvernements sont certes efficaces* pour protger momentanment et apaiser les esprits, mais sont et de loin absolument pas suffisante et mme contre productive sur le long terme. Il serait temps qu'ils s'en avisent...


Tu trouves que c'est efficace  un certain niveau? 

Moi non!

De nombreux attentats (russis ou non) montrent la nullit crasse des services de renseignement! Ai-je vraiment besoin de donner des exemples?




> Ceci dit sur le fond, une foire d'empoigne, Apple comme toujours a jou la communication, et ne c'est peut tre pas non plus gn pour faire avancer les choses en sous main ... et ce n'est qu'un tlphone qu'on force avec moult politesse, pas la porte d'un pauvre quidam moyen qui est dfonce par erreur avec tout le tralala muscl, juste pour une bte erreur d'adresse, de nom, ou parce qu'un voisin a cru bon d'avoir des doutes sur sa pratique religieuse ... mais dans ces cas l, ce ne sont que des dommages collatraux dont on n'a pas besoin de causer ni de rflchir.


C'est faux, il y a eu des critiques pour certaines interventions "muscles"...

----------


## LSMetag

> Tu trouves que c'est efficace  un certain niveau? 
> 
> Moi non!
> 
> De nombreux attentats (russis ou non) montrent la nullit crasse des services de renseignement! Ai-je vraiment besoin de donner des exemples?
> 
> 
> C'est faux, il y a eu des critiques pour certaines interventions "muscles"...


Pour l'instant je suis pargn par secuexpert ^^. Je dois pas tre trop nul apparemment... Mme si la crypto est loin d'tre mon domaine ftiche.

----------


## secuexpert

> De nos jours, la police encourage le piratage et les pirates crent des start-ups. Le signe d'une poque...
> 
> Et les cambrioleurs, c'est pour quand ?


La PJ fait appel  des serruriers (dont je souponne un certain nombre d'tre d'anciens ouvreurs de portes pour leur compte) pour forcer des serrures afin de procder  des perquisitions. (Le serrurier n'est pas laiss seul dans la pice  perquisitionn.)

Moi, a ne me choque pas : quelqu'un exploite les faiblesses qu'il a dcouvert dans un systme. 

C'est totalement diffrent de :

- demander _a priori_  un concepteur de mettre des faiblesses utilisables par la police ("key escrow", Clipper, etc.)
ou
- demander _a posteriori_  un fabriquant de concevoir une moyen de neutraliser un mcanisme de scurit de ses produits.

D'autant qu'il tait demand  Apple d'utiliser ses connaissances protges par le secret de fabrication, comme le code source, et *de signer numriquement le logiciel destin  neutraliser le mcanisme de scurisation avec sa clef prive servant  attester que le logiciel est lgitime et qu'il va protger le priphrique* (l'iPhone est conu pour refuser de dmarrer sous un OS non sign).

Bien videmment, on voit que ce mcanisme de scurit n'est pas parfait : il dpend du fait que le constructeur n'essaie pas de le subvertir. On peut penser qu'Apple va sortir une nouvelle implmentation plus robuste.

----------


## psychadelic

Pour moi Apple est en train de perdre la face.

On peut tourner a dans tous les sens, mais la seule chose qui les proccupent rellement c'est de vendre leurs iPhones*;  le coup du coffre fort inviolable,  la longue a devient dbilitant.

Parce que faire son buzz en faisant croire qu'ils se proccupent avant tout de [fournir] un moyen de protger nos donnes personnelles, c'est un peu prendre les gens pour des crtins.

La fin de partie va leur coter cher, et ils vont devoir revoir entirement toute leur approche sur la scurit.

A commencer par organiser des *Bugbounty* avec de fortes primes, pour inverser la tendance chapeaux noir vers du blanc (les tableaux d'honneurs perdu au fond du site d'Apple, les hackeurs n'en n'ont rien  carrer)

Qu'ils gagnent ou qu'ils perdent sur le plan juridique n'a maintenant plus aucune importance, la graine du doute  t seme, et l'image d'Apple commence  ce ternir.

S'ils voulaient vraiment s'riger en dfenseurs des liberts, a se saurait, ils aurraient au moins pu se fendre d'un communiqu  propos de  Bradley Manning, ou d'Edward Snowden*[par exemple]; mais ils ont soigneusement vit de rentrer dans ce type de dbat*: cela leur aurai fait perdre des parts de march ...

----------


## secuexpert

> Pour moi Apple est en train de perdre la face.


Je me demande bien ce qui te fait dire a!!!




> On peut tourner a dans tous les sens, mais la seule chose qui les proccupent rellement c'est de vendre leurs iPhones*;


Qu'Apple se proccupe de son image de marque, de ses ventes, etc. n'est pas un secret ni rprhensible.




> le coup du coffre fort inviolable,  la longue a devient dbilitant.


Justement j'aimerai avoir la citation exacte o un cadre d'Apple a dit a. Pour moi a ressemble  "l'accident nuclaire est impossible en France" qui est une invention des antinuclaires (les industriels parlant de probabilit c'est bien qu'ils partent du principe que c'est possible).




> Parce faire son buzz en faisant croire qu'ils se proccupent avant tout de [fournir] un moyen de protger nos donnes personnelles, c'est un peu prendre les gens pour des crtins.


Savoir de quoi Apple se proccupe "avant tout" est sans objet.




> La fin de partie va leur coter cher, et ils vont devoir revoir entirement toute leur approche sur la scurit.


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler. Aux dernires nouvelles, cette manche est finie est *c'est le FBI qui s'est ridiculis*.




> A commencer par organiser des *Bugbounty* avec de fortes primes, pour inverser la tendance chapeaux noir vers du blanc (les tableaux d'honneurs perdu au fond du site d'Apple, les hackeurs n'en n'ont rien  carrer)


Pourquoi pas. Faire appel  des comptences extrieures n'est pas "revoir entirement toute leur approche sur la scurit".




> Qu'ils gagnent ou qu'ils perdent sur le plan juridique n'a maintenant plus aucune importance,


C'est la meilleure! Gagner ou perdre n'est pas important pour quelle raison selon toi?




> la graine du doute  t seme, et l'image d'Apple commence  ce ternir.


Parce qu'avant les gens avaient des certitudes absolues sur la scurit des iPhone?  :8O: 

En plus il me semble que c'est pas le dernier modle donc il ne dispose pas des dernires fonctionnalits de scurit. Apple peut toujours dire "achetez le dernier modle, il est mieux protg".




> S'ils voulaient vraiment s'riger en dfenseurs des liberts, a se saurait, ils aurraient au moins pu se fendre d'un communiqu  propos de  Bradley Manning, ou d'Edward Snowden*[par exemple]; mais ils ont soigneusement vit de rentrer dans ce type de dbat*: cela leur aurai fait perdre des parts de march ...


Que vient faire la dfense de lanceurs d'alerte ici? Pourquoi Apple devrait prendre position sur la publication de donnes classifies de l'arme? Ces gens sont juridiquement "hors la loi". Qu'est-ce qu'une firme peut gagner en soutenant des hors la loi? Qui y gagnerait?

Tu ne veux pas aussi que Apple prenne position sur le Roundup, pendant qu'on y est?  ::ptdr::

----------


## secuexpert

Dans cette affaire, *Apple a reu le soutient de l'ACLU (American Civil Liberties Union)* qui a une autorit morale considrable aux USA (*) :

https://www.aclu.org/blog/speak-free...efending-apple

Apple a aussi reu le soutient des acteurs de la Silicon Valley, y compris de son concurrent direct et adversaire effectif dans des procs pour contrefaon, Google.

Dois-je numrer les soutiens d'associations, de firmes informatiques, et de juristes pour montrer qu'Apple gagn sur ce terrain?

(*) mme si il y a une drive gauchiste, comme dfendre le droit d'un condamn considr comme dangereux  prier avec les autres dtenus, au nom d'une soi-disant libert religieuse, qui lui a fait perdre le respect des conservateurs

Ensuite, le fait que le FBI change de musique n'est pas bon pour sa crdibilit :




> First and foremost, *it makes it hard to trust the technical expertise of the FBI*. The FBI had previously claimed in filings with the court and in a hearing before the House Judiciary Committee that it couldnt get into the San Bernardino iPhone on its own. It insisted that the only way to break into the phone was to force Apple to write new software weakening the security protections on the device.


https://www.aclu.org/blog/speak-free...-just-happened

Il ne faut pas oublier que pour invoquer le AWA, le FBI a du expliquer qu'il ne pouvait pas obtenir la mme information autrement. Et maintenant ils disent qu'ils peuvent!

C'est donc une retraite assez humiliante pour le FBI.

Je ne vois donc rien qui puisse tre interprt comme une dfaite pour Apple. J'espre que mes contradicteurs pourront m'clairer.

----------


## LSMetag

> Que vient faire la dfense de lanceurs d'alerte ici? Pourquoi Apple devrait prendre position sur la publication de donnes classifies de l'arme? Ces gens sont juridiquement "hors la loi". Qu'est-ce qu'une firme peut gagner en soutenant des hors la loi? Qui y gagnerait?
> 
> Tu ne veux pas aussi que Apple prenne position sur le Roundup, pendant qu'on y est?


Juste une petite rponse qui s'loigne un petit peu du sujet. Les lanceurs d'alerte deviennent des "hors la loi" parce qu'ils dnoncent, souvent de manire illgale (pas le choix), des entits suprieures encore plus hors la loi, et souvent dans un soucis de bien commun. J'admire quand mme Snowden qui a, je trouve, tout sacrifi pour des raisons thiques (libert, emploi, famille, citoyennet, tranquillit,...).

Apple pourrait trs bien prendre position pour les lanceurs d'alertes. Car quelque part, ils se sont ici rigs eux aussi en lanceurs d'alerte par rapport  certains abus des institutions amricaines, pouvant menacer la scurit mondiale.

----------


## secuexpert

> Apple pourrait trs bien prendre position pour les lanceurs d'alertes. Car quelque part, ils se sont ici rigs eux aussi en lanceurs d'alerte par rapport  certains abus des institutions amricaines, pouvant menacer la scurit mondiale.


Je ne vois pas bien quelle serait la lgitimit de cette firme dans ce dbat. Je pense que les dirigeants d'Apple peuvent le faire de faon personnelle sans publier une lettre ouverte sur le site de la compagnie.

Apple peut prendre position sur le dbat concernant la surveillance globale, mais sur le sort de Snowden, je ne crois pas que a puisse tre utile.

C'est un terrain min!

----------


## TryExceptEnd

a m'a tout l'air d'un publipostage votre news, alors qu'on est dans le flou le plus total dans cette affaire, les israliens se font de la pub sur le dos des amricains qui eux bien-sur, nont aucunes comptences particulires dans ce domaines, eux qui ont quand mme fabriqu l'iphone, iOs et tout le bazar.

----------


## secuexpert

> a m'a tout l'air d'un publipostage votre news, alors qu'on est dans le flou le plus total dans cette affaire, les israliens se font de la pub sur le dos des amricains


Oui et bien sr le FBI lui-mme fait cette pub parce que ...




> qui eux bien-sur, nont aucunes comptences particulires dans ce domaines, eux qui ont quand mme fabriqu l'iphone, iOs et tout le bazar.


Quel rapport entre 
- fabriquer un iPhone
- savoir contourner la scurit d'un iPhone sans utiliser un certificat

----------


## LSMetag

> Je ne vois pas bien quelle serait la lgitimit de cette firme dans ce dbat. Je pense que les dirigeants d'Apple peuvent le faire de faon personnelle sans publier une lettre ouverte sur le site de la compagnie.
> 
> Apple peut prendre position sur le dbat concernant la surveillance globale, mais sur le sort de Snowden, je ne crois pas que a puisse tre utile.
> 
> C'est un terrain min!


Je suis d'accord. Apple ne joue pas au porte-parole d'Edward Snowden. Mais cette affaire a chang des choses dans la mentalit des consommateurs mais aussi des dveloppeurs. Ca a sensibilis. Et il ne me semble pas tonnant que des grands acteurs, qui ont des humains en leur sein, soient sensibiliss  a (de par l'ampleur que a avait pris) en pensant videmment aussi  la fidlit de la clientle.

Un bon moyen de contester quelque chose qui nous tient vraiment  coeur, o l'on voit de l'injustice (c'est quand mme le tribunal qui ordonnait a), c'est de porter a sur la place publique. On rcolte alors des soutiens et surtout on mets nos interlocuteurs dans l'embarras si ils vont trop loin. Une faon pour les faire reculer.

C'est le mme principe que les grves et manifestations chez nous ou encore les ptitions. Sans oublier les journaux qui commentent les premiers les lois, avant mme que le petit peuple ne manifeste. Il me semble qu'Apple a fait sa tribune APRES que la presse ait relay son appel de la dcision.

Bref, dans les faits a lance une alerte quand  la gestion de la scurit sur nos appareils, et de la lgislation  ce niveau. Ca lance aussi un dbat. Qui nous prouve que le FBI aurait recul et cherch un autre moyen (que je trouve plus appropri) si Apple avait juste contest dans son coin ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

je trouve intressant le fait que le FBI ai forc l'iPhone sans le concours de Apple. Au lieu d'accepter l'injonction du tribunal qui aurait laiss Apple matre de l'opration, voil que le FBI a en main une solution probablement inconnue d'Apple pour contourner leur scurit....je doute que cela renforce l'ide d'inviolabilit de ce tlphone  ::):

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> je trouve intressant le fait que le FBI ai forc l'iPhone sans le concours de Apple. Au lieu d'accepter l'injonction du tribunal qui aurait laiss Apple matre de l'opration, voil que le FBI a en main une solution probablement inconnue d'Apple pour contourner leur scurit....je doute que cela renforce l'ide d'inviolabilit de ce tlphone


+1. Cela rappelle qu'Apple n'est pas le passage oblig pour un accs et que si quelqu'un se donne suffisamment de mal, il pourra accder aux donnes. Mais le pire c'est qu'Apple de manire gnrale a une politique dsastreuse en terme de gestion des failles de scurit. Au contraire de ses concurrents, ils ne donnent aucune rcompense pour une faille qui leur est transmise. Du coup, cela incite les personnes mal intentionnes  vendre ces failles  des personnes qui sont prtes  payer pour cela, sans qu'Apple ne soit mis au courant de leur existence. Ct scurit de leurs appareils, c'est finalement pas terrible.

----------


## Voyvode

Et si le FBI bluffait ? On nest pas oblig de les croire sans preuve non plus.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## hotcryx

> Et toi, c'est pas comme si tu entravais quoi que ce soit au sujet!!!!!!!! Je n'avais pas lu un message plus bourr de dbilits depuis longtemps.
> 
> *Tout ce que tu racontes n'est qu'un tissu d'neries.* 100%. Du dbut  la fin (sauf le dtail sans pertinence comme quoi AES peut tre acclration matriellement).
> 
> Je ne vois pas de manire plus sympa de le dire tout en restant honnte.
> 
> J'aimerais que tu cesses de diffuser des affirmations absurdes sur un sujet sur lequel tu es parfaitement incomptent. *Tu trompes les lecteurs.*
> 
> - *RSA/DSA n'est pas synonyme de "cryptage fort"*!!!!
> ...


Un peu de gentillesse a te ferait mal au coeur?

"Jsus connaissant leurs penses, pris la parole et leur dit: 'Quelles penses avez-vous dans vos coeurs?"

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le FBI a officiellement russi  contourner la scurit de l'iPhone du terroriste de San Bernardino, * 
*sans l'aide d'Apple * 

Le FBI a annonc avoir russi  entrer dans liPhone appartenant  lun des auteurs de lattentat de San Bernardino, confirmant ainsi quil veut abandonner les poursuites contre Apple :  nous avons pu avoir accs aux donnes contenues dans liPhone de Farook et, par consquent, navons plus besoin de laide dApple . Les inspecteurs du FBI ont dj commenc leurs investigations, mais nont pas fait de dclaration sur ce quils ont dj trouv jusqu prsent.  

Bien quaucun dtail nait filtr sur la manire dont les forces de lordre ont procd, des rumeurs ont avanc que cest lentreprise isralienne Cellebrite qui a propos son aide, tant donn quApple refusait de se plier aux injonctions de la Cour qui lui intimait dapporter son aide au FBI. Un major des forces de lordre, qui sest exprim sous anonymat, a expliqu quune entreprise a donn au FBI les moyens daccder  liPhone 5C tournant sur iOS 9.

La capacit quont acquise les forces de lordre pour dbloquer un iPhone par une mthode alternative soulve un certain nombre dinterrogations, notamment sur la puissance de la scurit des dispositifs Apple, mais galement si la mthode utilise pour dverrouiller lappareil doit tre publie. Dailleurs, les avocats dApple avaient prcdemment indiqu que lentreprise souhaite connatre la procdure qui a t utilise pour dverrouiller son dispositif.

 Dun point de vue lgal, ce qui sest pass dans le cas San Bernardino ne signifie pas que le combat est termin , a not Esha Bhandari, avocat pour le compte de lAmerican Civil Liberties Union. Elle a rappel quen gnral, le gouvernement passe par un processus o il dcide sil doit publier des informations relatives  certaines vulnrabilits afin que les diteurs puissent les colmater.  Jespre quils dcideront de les donner  Apple afin que ces failles puissent tre corriges , a-t-elle dclar,  mais si le gouvernement dcide de classer loutil, cela suggre quil nira probablement pas dans cette voie .  

Dans la perspective que le gouvernement ne lui donne pas ces informations, Apple a dclar quil continuera   amliorer la scurit de nos produits tant donn que les menaces et les attaques sur nos donnes deviennent de plus en plus frquentes et de plus en plus sophistiques . Lentreprise a tout de mme assur quelle continuera  aider les forces de lordre dans leurs futures enqutes. 

Melanie Newman, porte-parole du dpartement de la justice, a dclar :  sassurer que les forces de lordre puissent obtenir des informations numriques pour des questions de scurit reste une priorit pour le gouvernement, que ce soit avec la coopration des parties adquates ou via le tribunal si la coopration venait  chouer .  Nous continuerons de chercher toutes les options possibles pour atteindre cet objectif, y compris chercher la coopration de constructeurs en nous appuyant sur la crativit  la fois dans le secteur priv et public .  

Face  cette dclaration, Riana Pfefferkorn, spcialiste en chiffrement et travaillant  la Stanford Center for Internet and Society, a estim que  les tribunaux doivent tre sceptiques lorsque le gouvernement dclare ne pas avoir dautres options que dobliger le constructeur dun dispositif  apporter son assistance .  Maintenant que le FBI a eu accs  cet iPhone, ils doivent donner le moyen utilis  Apple. Apple devrait avoir lopportunit de colmater cette faille, qui affecte vraisemblablement plusieurs autres iPhone .  

Est-ce que les forces de lordre disposent dune mthode universelle pour dbloquer les iPhone ? Ce nest pas certain, selon des majors des forces de lordre qui se sont encore exprims sous couvert de lanonymat : ils ne savent pas si cette mthode pourrait tre utilise pour le cas de Brooklyn o il sagit dun iPhone 5S tournant sur iOS 7.

Source : New York Times

----------


## AoCannaille

Et voici un magnifique spcimen de pipo :

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Et si le FBI bluffait ? On nest pas oblig de les croire sans preuve non plus.


a ne leur servirait pas  grande chose si ce n'est d'affirmer qu'ils ont la plus grosse...et dans ce cas il aurait t plus marquant de faire plier Apple sur la dcision de justice.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple rpond au FBI suite  l'abandon des poursuites, * 
*l'entreprise se dit dtermine  amliorer la scurit de ses produits * 

Le gouvernement a officiellement dcid dabandonner laffaire qui lopposait  Apple tant donn que le FBI a russi  contourner le dispositif de scurit mis en place par Apple sur un de ses dispositifs qui a t utilis par lun des auteurs de lattentat de San Bernardino. Apple a fait la dclaration suivante aprs lannonce du FBI :

 Depuis le dbut, nous nous sommes opposs  la demande du FBI qui a attendu dApple la conception dune porte drobe dans liPhone parce que nous croyons que cela est mal et va crer un dangereux prcdent. Suite  ce refus de cooprer, rien de cela ne sest produit. Cette affaire naurait jamais d avoir lieu. 

Nous continuerons daider les forces de lordre durant leurs enqutes, comme nous lavons fait jusquici, et nous continuerons damliorer la scurit de nos produits tant donn que les menaces et les attaques sur nos donnes deviennent de plus en plus frquentes et de plus en plus sophistiques. 

Apple est persuad que les citoyens aux tats-Unis et de par le monde mritent de voir leurs donnes protges, ont droit  la scurit, mais galement  une vie prive. Sacrifier lun de ces lments se traduirait par exposer des gens, voire des pays,  de plus grands risques.

Ce cas a soulev des problmes qui ncessitent un dialogue national sur nos liberts civiles, ainsi que sur la scurit collective et la vie prive. Apple demeure prt  participer  ce dbat .

Si lentreprise ne la pas rappel dans sa dclaration, il faut se souvenir que ses avocats ont prcdemment indiqu que lentreprise souhaite connatre la procdure qui a t utilise pour dverrouiller son dispositif dans loptique de colmater la faille dont sest servi le FBI. 

Des sources proches du sujet avancent quApple ambitionne de dvelopper un iPhone hacker-proof qui ne permettrait pas  un logiciel personnalis dtre install sur le dispositif par exemple pour le dverrouiller. 

Comme le suggre lElectronic Frontier Foundation qui a dabord manifest sa joie de voir le gouvernement arrter les poursuites contre Apple,  cette nouvelle mthode pour avoir accs au tlphone soulve de nombreuses questions sur lutilisation apparente dune vulnrabilit iOS faite par le gouvernement et sil va tenir Apple inform de ces vulnrabilits. Comme un panel dexperts choisis par la Maison-Blanche ont reconnu, toute dcision de retenir une vulnrabilit pour des besoins de surveillance laisse les utilisateurs ordinaires devant des risques de voir des utilisateurs tiers se servir de ces failles. Grce  une action en justice initie par lEFF, le gouvernement a publi sa politique officielle pour dterminer quand divulguer une vulnrabilit de scurit, le Vulnerabilities Equities Process (VEP) .

Et de poursuivre en disant  si le FBI a utilis une vulnrabilit iOS pour se rendre dans liPhone pour le cas de San Bernardino, le VEP doit tre appliqu. Ce qui signifie que les pronostics seront en faveur dApple qui aura alors une forte chance davoir des informations sur la vulnrabilit. Ce qui permettra  Apple de colmater la faille et de protger la scurit de tous ses utilisateurs.   

Source : EFF

----------


## secuexpert

> *Le FBI a officiellement russi  contourner la scurit de l'iPhone du terroriste de San Bernardino, * 
> *sans l'aide d'Apple * 
> 
> Le FBI a annonc avoir russi  entrer dans liPhone appartenant  lun des auteurs de lattentat de San Bernardino, confirmant ainsi quil veut *abandonner les poursuites contre Apple* :  nous avons pu avoir accs aux donnes contenues dans liPhone de Farook et, par consquent, navons plus besoin de laide dApple .


Quelles poursuites?




> Source : New York Times


Quelle est la source qui dit "*le FBI arrte les poursuites*" ?

----------


## Gabin F

> Quelles poursuites?
> 
> 
> Quelle est la source qui dit "*le FBI arrte les poursuites*" ?


Bonsoir,

si vous aviez parcouru la source fournie de prime abord, vous auriez lu ds le premier paragraphe 


> The Justice Department said on Monday that it had found a way to unlock an iPhone without help from Apple,*allowing the agency to withdraw its legal effort to compel the tech company to assist in a mass-shooting investigation.*


.

Ce qui est encore appuy au second paragraphe 


> *The decision to drop the case*  which involved demanding Apples help to open an iPhone used by Syed Rizwan Farook, a gunman in the December shooting in San Bernardino, Calif., that killed 14 people  ends a legal standoff between the government and the worlds most valuable public company.

----------


## secuexpert

> Bonsoir,
> 
> si vous aviez parcouru la source fournie de prime abord, vous auriez lu ds le premier paragraphe .


Ce que j'ai fait vident. 

Je rpte donc la question :

O est-il prcis que *le FBI abandonne les poursuites*

----------


## Gabin F

> Ce que j'ai fait vident. 
> 
> Je rpte donc la question :
> 
> O est-il prcis que *le FBI abandonne les poursuites*


C'est dj bien que sur deux questions (notamment "quelles poursuites ?" et celle-ci maintenant) il ne vous en reste plus qu'une vu que vous sembliez ne pas avoir vu que les poursuites ont t abandonnes.  




> The Justice Department said on Monday that it had found a way to unlock an iPhone without help from Apple,allowing the agency to withdraw its legal effort to compel the tech company to assist in a mass-shooting investigation.


Traduction




> le dpartement de la justice a dit lundi avoir trouv un moyen de dbloquer un iPhone sans intervention d'Apple, ce qui a permis  *l'agence* de retirer son effort lgal pour obliger l'entreprise technologique  l'assister dans cette enqute de tuerie de masse


 moins d'avoir mal compris, agence fait rfrence au FBI, le dpartement de la justice n'tant pas une agence.

----------


## secuexpert

Apple tait poursuivi pour quoi?

----------


## Gabin F

> Apple tait poursuivi pour quoi?


Encore une fois si vous aviez pris la peine de lire la source vous auriez lu ceci 

second paragraphe 




> The decision *to drop the case*  which involved demanding Apples help to open an iPhone used by Syed Rizwan Farook, a gunman in the December shooting in San Bernardino, Calif., that killed 14 people  ends a legal standoff between the government and the worlds most valuable public company.


Repartons au dbut de l'affaire, je pense que c'est plus simple : Apple collabore avec le FBI sur de nombreux dossiers. Ce dernier lui demande son aide pour contourner la scurit mise en place sur un de ses iPhone pour ne pas perdre les donnes et continuer son enqutes sur les attaques de San Bernardino. Apple refuse. Le FBI sollicite alors la justice. Une dcision de justice contraint Apple  aider le FBI . Mais Apple va la braver, pour des raisons que son PDG Tim Cook va voquer. Ce qui constitue en soit une faute (trouvez le terme technique qui vous sira). 

Apple se fait donc un peu hors-la-loi en bravant cette injonction. L'entreprise va donc dcider de (re)procder lgalement en demandant une annulation de l'injonction en voquant le cinquime amendement. Coup de bol, un juge fdral de New York va estimer qu'Apple n'est pas oblig d'aider le FBI .

Le gouvernement compte bien obliger Apple  s'excuter et ne lche pas l'affaire. Vont s'en suivre alors une srie de dpositions crites . Petite parenthse, pendant cet exercice le prsident Barack Obama va profiter d'une interview durant la SXSW pour dfinir sa position sur cette affaire. 

Aprs les crits, quelques jours avant le dbut de la confrontation orale, le FBI indique  la Cour qu'il dispose peut-tre d'un moyen pour dbloquer l'iPhone en question  et le DoJ a demand une annulation du procs pour pouvoir tester ladite mthode. Une confrence a alors t tenue avec les diffrents partis  l'issue de laquelle il a t dcid d'annuler l'audition prvue le 22 mars dernier et donc  suspendre l'injonction qui obligeait Apple  apporter son assistance aux forces de l'ordre. 

Quelques jours plus tard, la mthode a t test, juge bonne, puis l'exprience a t reprise sur l'iPhone qui tait l'objet du litige. Le FBI a russi  le dverrouiller, il n'a donc plus besoin d'obliger Apple  l'aider dans ce sens et les poursuites sont donc officiellement abandonnes.

----------


## secuexpert

> Repartons au dbut de l'affaire, je pense que c'est plus simple : Apple collabore avec le FBI sur de nombreux dossiers.


Oui, repartons du dbut parce que l il semble que le contexte soit pass  la trappe.

Apple apporte son assistance  chaque fois que c'est ncessaire en fournissant les donnes dont elle dispose, *y compris dans ce dossier*.




> Ce dernier lui demande son aide pour contourner la scurit mise en place sur un de ses iPhone pour ne pas perdre les donnes et continuer son enqutes sur les attaques de San Bernardino.


C'est quand mme dommage que le FBI n'ait pas :
- commenc par prendre le contrle de l'objet en interdisant  quiconque de toucher  cette saisie
- plus tt confi l'iPhone  Apple que jou avec eux-mme

Ensuite Apple aurait fournit une copie des donnes du portable, mais non, *le FBI a fait ce qu'il fallait pour que a soit impossible, lui donnant ainsi une excuse pour forcer Apple  crer un contournement de la scurit du portable*.

Hum hum hum

Celui qui ne voit l rien de suspect est peut tre un peu trop naf.




> Apple refuse. Le FBI sollicite alors la justice. Une dcision de justice contraint Apple  aider le FBI . Mais Apple va la braver, pour des raisons que son PDG Tim Cook va voquer. Ce qui constitue en soit une faute (trouvez le terme technique qui vous sira). 
> 
> Apple se fait donc un peu hors-la-loi en bravant cette injonction.


Seulement "un peu"? Hors la loi  quel pourcentage?  :;): 




> L'entreprise va donc dcider de (re)procder lgalement en demandant une annulation de l'injonction en voquant le cinquime amendement. Coup de bol, un juge fdral de New York va estimer qu'Apple n'est pas oblig d'aider le FBI .


Gardant ainsi en rserve l'argument qui me semble le plus imparable, celui que 1er amendement.




> Le gouvernement compte bien obliger Apple  s'excuter et ne lche pas l'affaire. Vont s'en suivre alors une srie de dpositions crites . Petite parenthse, pendant cet exercice le prsident Barack Obama va profiter d'une interview durant la SXSW pour dfinir sa position sur cette affaire.


La position de Barack tant ... ?




> Aprs les crits, quelques jours avant le dbut de la confrontation orale, le FBI indique  la Cour qu'il dispose peut-tre d'un moyen pour dbloquer l'iPhone en question  et le DoJ a demand une annulation du procs pour pouvoir tester ladite mthode. Une confrence a alors t tenue avec les diffrents partis  l'issue de laquelle il a t dcid d'annuler l'audition prvue le 22 mars dernier et donc  suspendre l'injonction qui obligeait Apple  apporter son assistance aux forces de l'ordre.


Alors que l'affaire ne se passait si bien que prvu pour eux...




> Quelques jours plus tard, la mthode a t test, juge bonne, puis l'exprience a t reprise sur l'iPhone qui tait l'objet du litige. Le FBI a russi  le dverrouiller, il n'a donc plus besoin d'obliger Apple  l'aider dans ce sens et les poursuites sont donc officiellement abandonnes.


C'est trange que le FBI dcouvre seulement maintenant que cette alternative existe!...

----------


## LSMetag

Le contexte de base est simple. Le FBI a rcupr le tlphone d'un terroriste et veut pouvoir l'inspecter. Sauf qu'une des scurits de l'Iphone est de supprimer toutes les donnes si le code pin entr est 10 fois le mauvais (et j'imagine que la mthode d'effacement empche la rcupration des donnes). Ca commence comme a. Et ouvrir le tlphone "normalement", c'est le seul moyen d'avoir les donnes non chiffres.

Donc le FBI demande  Apple de l'aider. Normal. Mais il demande la cl de cryptage (ou un logiciel pour l'obtenir si elle est dynamique), sauf que dans ce cas l, la demande devient plus forte que la simple ouverture du tlphone incrimin. Ils veulent de quoi dchiffrer tous les Iphones, voire carrment un changement du Systme d'Exploitation de l'Iphone comprenant une backdoor et/ou rduisant certaines mesures de scurit comme le chiffrement.

Une injonction en ce sens est valide par la court fdrale. Apple refuse de l'appliquer et arrive  faire annuler cette injonction (en invocant le 5me amendement, tout aussi sacr que le 1er). Voil le noeud du problme. Apple refuse, car un tel logiciel pourrait atterrir dans de mauvaises mains et surtout tre utilis abusivement. Le remplacement du systme des Iphones est galement non envisageable car il compromettrait sa scurit (les hackers, plus comptents que le FBI, trouveraient ces failles et les exploiteraient pour des virus ou alors de l'espionnage pour le compte d'autres pays). C'est un dialogue de sourds donc le FBI lance des poursuites judiciaires pour non seulement obliger Apple  s'excuter mais galement le sanctionner.

Et c'est l que l'affaire est mise sur la place publique et que le dbat s'engage et que tous les gants de l'IT se rangent du ct d'Apple (ce qui la fout mal quand mme pour les USA). Barrack OBAMA dit en gros que le chiffrement est important mais qu'il faut le rglementer pour la scurit de la population. Qu'on doit parfois sacrifier un peu de vie prive pour l'intrt gnral.
Les professionnels de l'IT pensent au contraire que la scurit nationale et internationale, tout comme celle du consommateur en gnral, est menace si les mesures de scurit sont affaiblies, sans parler de la libert d'expression pour le codage.

Au cours de l'instruction, une socit Israelite (pays ami des USA) trouve un moyen de cracker l'Iphone. Le FBI demande une suspension de la procdure judiciaire pour tester ce moyen. Et a marche. Donc il abandonne les poursuites car il a obtenu ce qu'il voulait.

J'tais satisfait au dbut jusqu' ce que je comprenne que la socit avait divulgu la faille et qu'elle n'tait pas saisie sur demande par rapport  une affaire prcise.

Je prcise qu'il semble que cette socit, sur des affaires autres qu'aux USA, ait t utilise pour tuer des gens. Mais Apple veut maintenant connatre cette faille. Une loi internationale contraint  divulguer les failles de scurit avec une procdure bien prcise. Et c'est l qu'Apple pourrait l'emporter. Donc ce n'est pas fini.

----------


## Sodium

La seule analyse qui me vient  l'esprit est "encore heureux que le FBI qui doit disposer de moyens consquent soit parvenu  dcrypter ce tlphone".
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est cette bataille mdiatique. Cette histoire ne regarde pas le grand public et sa conclusion encore moins.

----------


## LSMetag

> La seule analyse qui me vient  l'esprit est "encore heureux que le FBI qui doit disposer de moyens consquent soit parvenu  dcrypter ce tlphone".
> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est cette bataille mdiatique. Cette histoire ne regarde pas le grand public et sa conclusion encore moins.


Et non ce n'est pas le FBI qui a dcrypt le tlphone. C'est une socit en Isral, compose de hackers, qui l'a fait  leur place...Je suis un peu atterr par a.
Cette histoire regarde le grand public car les gouvernements auraient pu forcer les gants de l'IT  saboter la scurit. Et aprs les gens auraient t encore plus victimes de virus et autres joyeusets. Sans oublier qu'ils auraient t moins encleins  acheter les dispositifs s'ils se sentaient moins protgs.

Et la mdiatisation correspond aux manifestations chez nous quand une loi est conteste. Ca a permis de rcolter des soutiens pour sa cause et de mettre le FBI et le gouvernement US dans l'embarras, car le dbat est min.

----------


## Grogro

En soi il faut relativiser cette mdiatisation. C'est surtout le monde de l'IT qui a trs largement communiqu sur cette affaire. Parmi le grand, voire le trs grand public, consommateur de smartphones, tu peux tre certain que quasiment personne n'a entendu parler de la polmique.

----------


## secuexpert

> Le contexte de base est simple. Le FBI a rcupr le tlphone d'un terroriste


Le tlphone appartenant  son employeur. (Donc dj l'histoire de la "vie prive du terroriste" mentionne par certains bouffons de forum, qu'heureusement on ne rencontre pas sur ce site, n'existerait pas en premier lieu mme s'il avait t vivant, et il est mort.)




> et veut pouvoir l'inspecter.


Il pouvait le faire. Il suffisait de ne pas y toucher et Apple aurait pu fournir les informations.

*C'est le FBI qui a provoqu cette situation.*




> Sauf qu'une des scurits de l'Iphone est de supprimer toutes les donnes si le code pin entr est 10 fois le mauvais


C'est une fonction optionnelle qui est rarement utilise. *Rien ne montre que l'utilisateur du tlphone avait activ cette fonction.*




> (et j'imagine que la mthode d'effacement empche la rcupration des donnes).


Je ne suis pas sr de a.




> Ca commence comme a. Et ouvrir le tlphone "normalement", c'est le seul moyen d'avoir les donnes non chiffres.


Non, ne pas toucher  cet indice tait un moyen simple.




> Donc le FBI demande  Apple de l'aider. Normal. Mais il demande la cl de cryptage (ou un logiciel pour l'obtenir si elle est dynamique),


Quand est-ce que le FBI a fait cette demande? Source?




> sauf que dans ce cas l, la demande devient plus forte que la simple ouverture du tlphone incrimin. Ils veulent de quoi dchiffrer tous les Iphones, voire carrment un changement du Systme d'Exploitation de l'Iphone comprenant une backdoor et/ou rduisant certaines mesures de scurit comme le chiffrement.


Quand est-ce que le FBI a fait cette demande? Source?

----------


## secuexpert

> En soi il faut relativiser cette mdiatisation. C'est surtout le monde de l'IT qui a trs largement communiqu sur cette affaire. Parmi le grand, voire le trs grand public, consommateur de smartphones, tu peux tre certain que quasiment personne n'a entendu parler de la polmique.


Ah oui?

Qui a ragit hystriquement au fait que le chiffrement et des protections plus robustes soient dveloppes?

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Quand est-ce que le FBI a fait cette demande? Source?


L'injonction du tribunal demandait soit de fournir le mot de passe du tlphone soit de crer un programme soit qui remplace le systme soit un programme charg en mmoire( part dmonter l'iphone on ne peut pas trop non ? vus que le recovery flash tout le stockage interne) pour bypasser l'authentification ou annuler le formatage aprs 10 tests infructueux

source -> https://threatpost.com/apples-cook-o...-phone/116274/ tu y vois une copie de l'injonction tout  faite lisible en photo

----------


## transgohan

@secuexpert > vous tes fatiguant... Vous posez de nombreuses questions dont les rponses sont dans ce topic. Et ce sur un ton qu'il n'est pas bon de lire...

----------


## LSMetag

> Le tlphone appartenant  son employeur. (Donc dj l'histoire de la "vie prive du terroriste" mentionne par certains bouffons de forum, qu'heureusement on ne rencontre pas sur ce site, n'existerait pas en premier lieu mme s'il avait t vivant, et il est mort.)
> 
> 
> 
> Il pouvait le faire. Il suffisait de ne pas y toucher et Apple aurait pu fournir les informations.
> 
> *C'est le FBI qui a provoqu cette situation.*
> 
> 
> ...


Sources : Les articles de la premire page de ce topic : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...ple-aider-fbi/ => et il y a les sources d'o ils sont tirs.

Manifestement la fonction des 10 essais tait active dans ce cas (elle est rarement utilise => source ? ^^ . Moi je l'utilise car je gre mon budget, mon agenda, mon fb et tout le reste sur mon tel. En cas de vol a serait dangereux). Donc l'attaque par force brute du code pin ne marche pas. Le chiffrement est de bout en bout donc Apple n'a pas connaissance des donnes dcryptes ni mme  mon avis de la cl de cryptage. Et il ne stocke pas les codes PIN. D'o la demande de backdoor ou logiciel pour trouver les cls. Tu prends CCLeaner Premium et tu l'as ton effacement scuris en 16 passes ou mme  l'chelle binaire.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Je les comprends. C'est comme Google qui sauvegarde les cls d'accs Wi-Fi des box d'oprateurs Internet par dfaut, soit disant pour facilit la vie des utilisateurs et utilisatrices de sont servis. Aprs les numros de cartes bancaires et autres mots de passes diffus sur Internet, Google tient-il vraiment  devenir un problme mondial? Il n'y a mme pas moyen d'y accder pour en tre gestionnaire, pas mme savoir combien il y en a... Le droit  l'oublie, je crois bien que c'est l que sa commence.

----------


## LSMetag

> En soi il faut relativiser cette mdiatisation. C'est surtout le monde de l'IT qui a trs largement communiqu sur cette affaire. Parmi le grand, voire le trs grand public, consommateur de smartphones, tu peux tre certain que quasiment personne n'a entendu parler de la polmique.


Ca en a quand mme parl sur BFM et ITl. Et la position sur ces chanes tait plutt favorable au FBI.

----------


## behe

> Sources : Les articles de la premire page de ce topic : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...ple-aider-fbi/ => et il y a les sources d'o ils sont tirs.
> 
> Manifestement la fonction des 10 essais tait active dans ce cas (elle est rarement utilise => source ? ^^ . Moi je l'utilise car je gre mon budget, mon agenda, mon fb et tout le reste sur mon tel. En cas de vol a serait dangereux). Donc l'attaque par force brute du code pin ne marche pas. Le chiffrement est de bout en bout donc Apple n'a pas connaissance des donnes dcryptes ni mme  mon avis de la cl de cryptage. Et il ne stocke pas les codes PIN. D'o la demande de backdoor ou logiciel pour trouver les cls. Tu prends CCLeaner Premium et tu l'as ton effacement scuris en 16 passes ou mme  l'chelle binaire.


Si tu utilises un simple code PIN,on peut (ou pouvait je ne suis pas l'actu Apple) utiliser la brute force. Mais faut tre motiv (111h d'aprs l'article pour un code de 4 chiffres).

----------


## LSMetag

> Si tu utilises un simple code PIN,on peut (ou pouvait je ne suis pas l'actu Apple) utiliser la brute force. Mais faut tre motiv (111h d'aprs l'article pour un code de 4 chiffres).


Ce que tu oublies c'est que la scurit d'Apple, c'est : 10 erreurs de code PIN = Suppression des donnes du tlphone.

Bref pour la "bruteforce" faut avoir de la chance ! C'est la base du litige Apple/FBI. Sinon la brute force aurait t nickel.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Ce que tu oublies c'est que la scurit d'Apple, c'est : 10 erreurs de code PIN = Suppression des donnes du tlphone.
> 
> Bref pour la "bruteforce" faut avoir de la chance ! C'est la base du litige Apple/FBI. Sinon la brute force aurait t nickel.


Pourtant il y en a qui ont russi. Il n'aurait pas russi cela aurait donn quoi  ton avis? (sans parler de patriotisme)

----------


## behe

> Ce que tu oublies c'est que la scurit d'Apple, c'est : 10 erreurs de code PIN = Suppression des donnes du tlphone.
> 
> Bref pour la "bruteforce" faut avoir de la chance ! C'est la base du litige Apple/FBI. Sinon la brute force aurait t nickel.


Heu le lien explique comment ils font (faisaient?) pour zapper la contrainte des 10 essais



> Vous me direz quiOS bloque ce genre de technique au bout de 10 essais en rinitialisant liPhone, mais IP Box contourne cette protection en coupant automatiquement lalimentation de lappareil juste avant le blocage pour continuer ce quil a  faire


Aprs je ne sais pas si une version permet de faire de mme sur les derniers iOS

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Si tu utilises un simple code PIN,on peut (ou pouvait je ne suis pas l'actu Apple) utiliser la brute force. Mais faut tre motiv (111h d'aprs l'article pour un code de 4 chiffres).


Trouver le mot de passe d'un fichier compress avec des algorithmes diffuss en open source met juste un peu plus de temps pour les maniaques.

----------


## LSMetag

> Pourtant il y en a qui ont russi. Il n'aurait pas russi cela aurait donn quoi  ton avis? (sans parler de patriotisme)


Ceux qui ont russi sont simplement plus talentueux. Comme je l'ai prcis, la socit Isralite qui a crack l'Iphone est un groupe de hackers. Au FBI, c'est des cols blancs qui m'ont l'air gure plus dous que nous.

Si la scurit incrimine n'est pas active (elle est optionnelle), on peut cracker aisment le tlphone avec une bruteforce. Mais dans ce cas prcis, elle tait active.

En tout cas s'ils n'avaient pas russis a aurait t la grosse m.... Le gouvernement contre les gants de l'IT... Apple tait tout  fait prt  cracker son Smartphone. Mais il ne savait pas comment faire. D'autres socits proposaient aussi de le faire pour viter qu'on en arrive  ce que le FBI demandait. A part si Apple tait infaillible, a se serait srement correctement termin. Mais le dbat est lanc.

----------


## LSMetag

> Heu le lien explique comment ils font (faisaient?) pour zapper la contrainte des 10 essais
> 
> 
> Aprs je ne sais pas si une version permet de faire de mme sur les derniers iOS


Si c'est toujours le cas, ben la voila la faille. Mais le FBI ne connaissait pas a. Et moi non plus d'ailleurs. Tu vois, ils auraient pu chercher sur google ^^

----------


## behe

> Ceux qui ont russi sont simplement plus talentueux. Comme je l'ai prcis, la socit Isralite qui a crack l'Iphone est un groupe de hackers. Au FBI, c'est des cols blancs qui m'ont l'air gure plus dous que nous.
> 
> Si la scurit incrimine n'est pas active (elle est optionnelle), on peut cracker aisment le tlphone avec une bruteforce. Mais dans ce cas prcis, elle tait active.


Je pense surtout que ce n'tait pas un code de 4 chiffres. J'tais tomb sur un article qui expliquait que la bruteforce tait possible aussi sur des mots de passe  rallonge et complexe mais il y avait 2 gros problmes : il n'tait pas sr que les composants rsistent au nombre extrmement lev de rebootage sauvages du tlphone, et le temps d'attente tait impossible  prvoir.

J'avais mis le lien juste pour te montrer qu'un simple code pin ne protge pas ton tlphone, pas pour montrer comment le FBI a pu faire..

edit ; va falloir arrter de croiser nos rponses  :;): .

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Ceux qui ont russi sont simplement plus talentueux. Comme je l'ai prcis, la socit Isralite qui a crack l'Iphone est un groupe de hackers. Au FBI, c'est des cols blancs qui m'ont l'air gure plus dous que nous.
> 
> Si la scurit incrimine n'est pas active (elle est optionnelle), on peut cracker aisment le tlphone avec une bruteforce. Mais dans ce cas prcis, elle tait active.


Heureusement qu'il y avait un message pour indiqu le nombre de tentative restante alors? Une autre mthode aurait bien plus que ruin leurs effort.

Merci de ton opinion.

----------


## secuexpert

> L'injonction du tribunal demandait soit de fournir le mot de passe du tlphone


*Impossible* : Apple ne l'a pas.

Source et citation STP.




> soit de crer un programme soit qui remplace le systme soit un programme charg en mmoire( part dmonter l'iphone on ne peut pas trop non ? vus que le recovery flash tout le stockage interne) pour bypasser l'authentification


*Impossible* : Apple n'a pas la clef de chiffrement et le tlphone non plus.

Source et citation STP.




> annuler le formatage aprs 10 tests infructueux


Qui est une fonction optionnelle qui n'a pas forcment t active.




> source -> https://threatpost.com/apples-cook-o...-phone/116274/ tu y vois une copie de l'injonction tout  faite lisible en photo


Comprends-tu l'anglais?

----------


## secuexpert

> @secuexpert > vous tes fatiguant... Vous posez de nombreuses questions dont les rponses sont dans ce topic. Et ce sur un ton qu'il n'est pas bon de lire...


Quelles questions?

O sont les rponses?

*C'est MOI qui suit fatigu de poser les mmes questions sans obtenir de rponses.*

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Comprends-tu l'anglais?


Visiblement je le lis bien mieux que que le hamster qui te sert de traducteur

----------


## secuexpert

> Visiblement je le lis bien mieux que que le hamster qui te sert de traducteur


Et donc tu ne peux fournir des citations  l'appui de tes affirmations absurdes?

----------


## secuexpert

> Je les comprends. C'est comme Google qui sauvegarde les cls d'accs Wi-Fi des box d'oprateurs Internet par dfaut, soit disant pour facilit la vie des utilisateurs et utilisatrices de sont servis. Aprs les numros de cartes bancaires et autres mots de passes diffus sur Internet, Google tient-il vraiment  devenir un problme mondial?


Tu crois vraiment que les passe phrases Wifi sont des donnes d'une telle valeur? (Est-ce la passe phrase ou la clef Wifi qui est sauvegarde par Google?)

C'est juste le fonctionnement normal d'une sauvegarde dans le "cloud".




> Il n'y a mme pas moyen d'y accder pour en tre gestionnaire, pas mme savoir combien il y en a... Le droit  l'oublie, je crois bien que c'est l que sa commence.


Gestionnaire de quoi?

Combien y il a de quoi?

----------


## secuexpert

> Ils ont des scrupules  fournir les informations au FBI mais absolument aucun quand il s'agit d'agences publicitaires... C'est une farce,  partir du moment o il y a des gros sous, il n'y a plus aucun scrupules de la part de ces entreprises.


Tu peux prciser quelles informations Apple a refus de fournir au FBI?

Et quelles informations ils fournissent sans scrupules aux agences publicitaires?

----------


## TiranusKBX

laissons ce troll de secuexpert qui ne fait que dire que nous affabulons malgr les sources qui lui furent fournies et qui s'obstine  ne pas vouloir lire car cela l'obligerait  rflchir.
Nous devrions clore ce thread histoire qu'il arrte de polluer les changes,  croire que c'est un dirigeant d'une secte anti-Apple incapable de faire la part des chose.
Dire que moi qui dteste utiliser des produits Apple je le dfend ici  ::aie::

----------


## secuexpert

> *Une entreprise n'est pas un citoyen*.
> Le fond de l'affaire n'est pas le plus important, le plus important c'est le refus d'Appel vis  vis d'une institution gouvernemental.
> Aprs tout elle pourrait trs bien contester limposition "confiscatoire", ou d'autre norme "contraignante pour l'activit conomique"...


Une socit est une personne qui bnficie de droits comme la libert d'expression.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Tu crois vraiment que les passe phrases Wifi sont des donnes d'une telle valeur? (Est-ce la passe phrase ou la clef Wifi qui est sauvegarde par Google?)
> 
> C'est juste le fonctionnement normal d'une sauvegarde dans le "cloud".
> 
> 
> 
> Gestionnaire de quoi?
> 
> Combien y il a de quoi?


Que pense tu des empreintes digitales? Rseau ou pas? (je te parle mme pas de l'usure ou des traces.)
Moi non dfinitif hors des ambassades ou du territoire franais. Le gouvernement devant justifi de l'identit de ses citoyens.

Chose trange il y a tout de mme eu des personnes qui en eu une toute neuve, comme-ci il y avait rien avant, tous sa parce qu'il avait des diffrents avec leurs gouvernement.

Dans certains cas quand un prsident quitte son poste il part avec son arme. (exemple les dictature)

----------


## secuexpert

> laissons ce troll de secuexpert qui ne fait que dire que nous affabulons malgr les sources qui lui furent fournies et qui s'obstine  ne pas vouloir lire car cela l'obligerait  rflchir.


Mon pauvre, personne n'a ici t capable de me contredire sur un seul point, pas mme un dtail.

Tu appelles "troll" une personne qui est capable de te contredire.

*C'est toi le troll.*




> Nous devrions clore ce thread histoire qu'il arrte de polluer les changes,  croire que c'est un dirigeant d'une secte anti-Apple incapable de faire la part des chose.


Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu?

----------


## secuexpert

> Que pense tu des empreintes digitales? Rseau ou pas? (je te parle mme pas de l'usure ou des traces.)


Il se peut qu'un systme biomtrique soit utilisable dans certains cas bien dfinis.

Sur un tlphone, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt.

----------


## secuexpert

> Dj, qui va imaginer que les terroristes vont utiliser des iPhones? Il y a quelque chose qui laisse supposer qu'ils ont massivement recours  ces appareils? Vu leur prix prohibitifs, je pense pas que ce soient les terminaux les plus rpandus dans les rangs de Daech & consorts.


Dans ce cas le terroriste avait ce iPhone - mais il tait fournit par son employeur.

Mais ils avaient aussi deux autres iPhone  eux rien qu' eux, un "dtail" que certains commentateurs ont eu peu vite oubli.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Il se peut qu'un systme biomtrique soit utilisable dans certains cas bien dfinis.
> 
> Sur un tlphone, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt.


La mdecine, ne demande pas se genre de dtails.
Seul l'identification des individus pour quelques raison que se soit l'utilise.
Aucun cas de transplantation de mains non contrl et tous vas bien.

Le film minority report en ai le principal exemple.

----------


## secuexpert

> Sources : Les articles de la premire page de ce topic : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...ple-aider-fbi/ => et il y a les sources d'o ils sont tirs.


Les sources que j'ai consult confirment TOUT ce que je dis et RIEN de ce que disent mes contradicteurs.

----------


## secuexpert

> La mdecine, ne demande pas se genre de dtails.
> Seul l'identification des individus pour quelques raison que se soit l'utilise.
> Aucun cas de transplantation de mains non contrl et tous vas bien.


- rcuprer un verre en verre avec une belle empreinte
- prendre une photo en bonne rsolution
- imprimer en relief
- coller sur le doigt

----------


## secuexpert

> Xurei : refuser d'appliquer une dcision de justice, vous trouvez ca normal ? Laisser le soin  une entreprise prive de statuer sur une action ont l'enjeu est la scurit nationale, vous trouvez cela aussi normal ?
> 
> Je ne juge pas la dcision de la justice amricaine, je dis juste que des lors que la dcision a t prise, que la justice le demande, il n'y a plus de dbat  avoir sur ce genre de sujet.


Les voies de recours, tu connais?

Il y en a dans toute dmocratie librale et mme dans les dictatures qui font semblant d'avoir un systme de justice quitable.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> - rcuprer un verre en verre avec une belle empreinte
> - prendre une photo en bonne rsolution
> - imprimer en relief
> - coller sur le doigt


Je peux lire que tu sais comment faire au cas o. Il parait que la chancelire allemand n'a pas eu autant de chance, les photos haute rsolutions ont eu raison d'elle.

Reste plus que le test de paternit et le test de maternit et les autres. Le cas des adoptions tu ferais quoi?

Moi je dposerais une thse sur le test de paternit par empreintes digitales. Des maths, savoir quand la thse commence mais aucune estimation de quand elle se termine...

----------


## secuexpert

> *Apple VS FBI : plus d'un Amricain sur deux pense qu'Apple devrait se soumettre  la requte du FBI, * 
> *d'aprs une enqute de Pew Research * 
> 
> Dans son combat contre le FBI, Apple pourrait ne pas avoir le support du public si nous nous basons sur une rcente enqute de Pew Research ; sur un univers constitu d'un peu plus de 1000 Amricains interrogs par tlphone sur la priode allant du 18 fvrier au 21 fvrier, plus de la moiti (51 %) a dclar qu'Apple devrait dbloquer l'iPhone en question pour porter assistance  l'enqute en cours du FBI. Prs de deux Amricains sur cinq se sont dclars en faveur d'Apple et 11 % se sont abstenus de rpondre. 
> 
> [CENTER]
> 
> 
> Source : re/Code


C'est dommage, *ce n'est pas ce qui est demand  Apple*, et ce n'est pas ce qu'Apple peut faire. Encore un sondage  la con repris stupidement par la presse sans esprit critique.

Tous les sondages omettent de proposer la rponse "mu : je ne peux rpondre ni oui ni non  cette question absurde"

*Le refus de rponse n'tant mme pas compt, il faut considrer les sondages comme tous FRAUDULEUX.*

----------


## secuexpert

> Ya quelque chose qui m'chappe, le Patriot Act n'oblige-t-il pas Apple  fournir toutes les informations demandes par la police sur simple requte administrative ?


Le fait de fournir les informations lors d'une enqute n'a aucun rapport avec le Patriot Act.

Cela se fait dans toutes les enqutes n'ayant aucun rapport avec la scurit nationale. Et mme pour des divorces!

Mais il n'est pas demand dans ce cas d'espce  Apple de fournir des informations sur un utilisateur. D'autant qu'Apple a dj tout fourni!

----------


## behe

> Les sources que j'ai consult confirment TOUT ce que je dis et RIEN de ce que disent mes contradicteurs.


Hmmm, cette phrase me fait dire que tu es de la famille d'un autre "membre" du forum. Tu penses quoi de la zone Euro? (inutile de rpondre simple blague)
Sinon tes sources sont (  part des sites pro apple stp )? Marrant que tu ne demandes des sources que sur les propos anti-Apple, mais aucune demande sur les faits dfendant cette boite.

Enfin quand on dit :



> Attention il y a une confusion ici.
> 
> Le contenu de chaque tlphone est protg par un chiffrement solide. Ni Apple ni personne ne connait la clef secrte. Il n'y AUCUN moyen de contourner cette mconnaissance.
> 
> Il n'y donc pas de vrification de mot de passe  "contourner". *Sans le mot de passe on ne peut pas accder aux donnes!*


Je pense que tu peux enlever le mot expert de ton pseudo, tu seras peut tre plus crdible.

----------


## secuexpert

> Hmmm, cette phrase me fait dire que tu es de la famille d'un autre "membre" du forum. Tu penses quoi de la zone Euro? (inutile de rpondre simple blague)


J'ai pas compris la blague, dsol.




> Sinon tes sources sont (  part des sites pro apple stp )?


Mes sources  quel propos?




> Marrant que tu ne demandes des sources que sur les propos anti-Apple, mais aucune demande sur les faits dfendant cette boite.


Ah ah ah, trop drle.

C'est un troll?




> Enfin quand on dit :
> 
> Je pense que tu peux enlever le mot expert de ton pseudo, tu seras peut tre plus crdible.


Pardon? 

Tu peux argumenter?

----------


## secuexpert

> Certains auront remarqu toute l'ironie de la chose, Google tant sans doute la socit ralisant le plus grand collecteur d'information prive de tous les internautes de la plante...
> 
> Ce qui est justifi par Vinton Cerf qui est aujourd'hui  chef vangliste de lInternet   de Google :  La vie prive, une anomalie  ( "Privacy may actually be an anomaly," )
> 
> 
> Et j'en passe sur les multiples dclarations dEric Schmidt sur ce sujet, quand il tait patron de Google.


Qu'est-ce qu'il entendait par "anomalie"?

----------


## secuexpert

> Mais il faut aussi savoir, qu'en France tout au moins, il n'y a aucun processus de contrle des comptences des dits-experts judiciaires. Tout un chacun peut tre amen un jour  tre expert judiciaire  partir du moment o il est capable de donner un avis technique crdible (de part sa profession notamment), mme si c'est avis est compltement foireux parce le type est une grosse bille. 
> Le problme est que, face  un juge qui n'y connais, souvent, absolument rien, un avis mme compltement foireux d'un expert a souvent beaucoup de poids et qu'il est trs difficile de le contrer.


Le principe mme de l'expert est que le juge n'a PAS  avoir des comptences TECHNIQUES. En revanche, mieux vaut qu'il ait du bon sens.

Rien ne t'empche (en thorie) de contester le rapport d'un expert.

Il est possible qu'un avocat humilie un expert  l'audience.

Certaines conclusions d'expertises sont tellement ridicules qu'un gamin de 12 ans ne s'y laisserait pas prendre (voir l'affaire Bettencourt). Les juges, en revanche...

----------


## behe

> J'ai pas compris la blague, dsol.
> Mes sources  quel propos?
> ?


Arf, tu as rpondu avant que j'dit mon post (inutile maintenant que tu l'as cit) je voulais enlever l'attaque de fin mme si tu es assez nervant dans tes tournures de phrases Les sources demandes sont celles qui " confirment TOUT ce que je dis et RIEN de ce que disent mes contradicteurs."
je vais quand mme revenir sur cette magnifique phrase



> Mon pauvre, personne n'a ici t capable de me contredire sur un seul point, pas mme un dtail.


C'est surtout que la manire de t'exprimer ne donne vraiment pas envie de perdre son temps   rpondre . Et les contradictions il y en a eu rien que sur les textes en anglais

----------


## secuexpert

> Et franchement, je ne pense pas qu'il existe un moyen pour empcher un ingnieur de dbloquer un tlphone qu'il a en main!! *aprs tout, une scurit absolue ne peut pas exister*


Pourquoi a?

----------


## secuexpert

> Aux USA, (comme ailleurs) quand une socit commence  avoir un pouvoir qui drange, ils pondent une loi (ou adaptent une existante) pour la dmanteler, exemple : le Sherman Antitrust Act sur AT&T


En quoi le Sherman Act a t "adapt" pour dmanteler AT&T?

----------


## secuexpert

> Arf, tu as rpondu avant que j'dit mon post (inutile maintenant que tu l'as cit) je voulais enlever l'attaque de fin mme si tu es assez nervant dans tes tournures de phrases Les sources demandes sont celles qui " confirment TOUT ce que je dis et RIEN de ce que disent mes contradicteurs."
> je vais quand mme revenir sur cette magnifique phrase


Ce n'est pas ton "attaque" le problme, c'est de comprendre ce que tu me reproche!!!

Je suis prt  reconnatre mes erreurs quand qu'on me les signale. Mais il faut me montrer que je me trompe, source  l'appui ou dmonstration  l'appui.




> C'est surtout que la manire de t'exprimer ne donne vraiment pas envie de perdre son temps   rpondre . Et les contradictions il y en a eu rien que sur les textes en anglais


Quelles contradictions?

----------


## secuexpert

> Et pour ton info, aucun code n'est impossible  dchiffrer, c'est plus ou moins long  faire, il faut plus ou moins de puissance, mais impossible, non, a n'existe pas.


N'importe quoi!!!

Explique-moi comment tu vas casser ne serait-ce que AES-128. Et aprs, pareil pour AES-256. Et RSA avec une taille de clef recommande. Et DSA, et ECDSA et D-H avec les tailles de clefs recommandes.

En pratique, pas en thorie avec un ordinateur de la taille du Soleil.




> Les seuls codes (qui n'en sont pas) impossibles  dchiffrer sont les hashs (signatures en franais), pour la simple raison que le code final ne contient rien de la donne initiale, celle-ci est dtruite au court du calcul.


Oul, tu penses qu'un hash est la traduction en anglais de signature?

Si oui, tu n'y connais vraiment rien. Rien de rien de rien.

Il vaudrait mieux que tu vites de parler de ce que tu ne connais pas.

----------


## secuexpert

> Srieux ses mecs (Gouvernements US) sont prts  tout pour violer notre vie prive, pour nous surveiller, pour tous contrl...
> Un jour Internet tombera entre leurs mains et ce jour-l le nouvel ordre mondial sera tabli sur Terre et ce sera la fin.


Tu veux dire qu'Internet n'est pas dj entre leurs mains?

(du moins le DNS)

----------


## secuexpert

> Il me semble que c'est dj trop tard. Les gouvernements (pas que celui des US) peuvent couter et intercepter tout type de donnes. Rien qu'imaginer que Google connait tes endroits visits (mme avec le GPS dsactiv) a fait peur ( vous alors d'imaginer le pouvoir des tablissement publiques...)


Est-ce que Google connait les endroits visits si tu n'actives pas la fonction correspondante?

----------


## secuexpert

> La "_grosse ficelle_" est de croire que FBI-CIA-NSA ne s'intressent qu'au "_terrorisme_" (qu'ils ont eux-mmes initi, faut-il le rappeler).


Ah oui, et  quelle occasion?

----------


## LSMetag

> Quelles questions?
> 
> O sont les rponses?
> 
> *C'est MOI qui suit fatigu de poser les mmes questions sans obtenir de rponses.*


Je comprends pas. Je me tue  essayer de t'expliquer et te fournit mme les sources. Tu ne lis pas mes posts ou quoi ? On t'a mme post une capture de l'injonction.

----------


## secuexpert

> On se demande mme si le politique comprend quelque chose aux problmes de notre socit d'aujourd'hui.
> Il suffit d'couter des missions comme "C dans l'air" sur la 5, pour se rendre compte que le politique va  l'encontre des intrts des gens par qui ils ont t lus.
> A se demande s'ils ont encore un quelconque pouvoir dcisionnel ?
> Ou encore, s'ils ne sont pas, tout simplement, dpasss par les vnements.
> Je pense mme que la formation pour devenir politique est devenue caduque vis--vis de la complexit de notre socit.
> Et je ne parle mme pas de l'aspect conomique, dont ils ne comprennent rien du tout.
> 
> Et quand ils ont moins de pouvoir que les entreprises, alors ils font une loi pour retrouver ce dont ils ont perdu.
> A se demander si un jour, *le pouvoir politique ne sera pas minoritaire, face aux entreprises*.


Pardon?

Tu peux m'expliquer ce que a veut dire?

----------


## LSMetag

> laissons ce troll de secuexpert qui ne fait que dire que nous affabulons malgr les sources qui lui furent fournies et qui s'obstine  ne pas vouloir lire car cela l'obligerait  rflchir.
> Nous devrions clore ce thread histoire qu'il arrte de polluer les changes,  croire que c'est un dirigeant d'une secte anti-Apple incapable de faire la part des chose.
> Dire que moi qui dteste utiliser des produits Apple je le dfend ici


Pareil. Moi j'utilise du Windows Phone, et anciennement de l'Android. Mais j'ai toujours boycott Apple pour le prix, ses brevetages outranciers, sa fermeture (store contrl) et sa politique d'obsolescence programme.
Donc oui je ne dfends pas Apple parce que je suis un fanboy.

----------


## LSMetag

> Les sources que j'ai consult confirment TOUT ce que je dis et RIEN de ce que disent mes contradicteurs.


Des fois je me demande si tu sais lire... Parce que l...Wahoo. Tu es un nouvel inscrit. Serais-tu l uniquement pour troller et prcher ta paroisse ?

----------


## secuexpert

> Mais j'ai toujours *boycott Apple pour le prix, ses brevetages outranciers, sa fermeture (store contrl)* et sa politique d'obsolescence programme.
> Donc oui je ne dfends pas Apple parce que je suis un fanboy.


Pas mieux.

Leurs brevets ridicules me dbectent!

Le fait qu'ils prtendent dfinir ce qui est de bon gout, tout public, le fait qu'ils interdisent les moteurs de rendu Web autre, etc. tout cela me fait GERBER.

Mais on va quand mme dire que je suis un pro-Apple!!!

----------


## LSMetag

> N'importe quoi!!!
> 
> Explique-moi comment tu vas casser ne serait-ce que AES-128. Et aprs, pareil pour AES-256. Et RSA avec une taille de clef recommande. Et DSA, et ECDSA et D-H avec les tailles de clefs recommandes.
> 
> En pratique, pas en thorie avec un ordinateur de la taille du Soleil.
> 
> 
> Oul, tu penses qu'un hash est la traduction en anglais de signature?
> 
> ...


Tu ne sais pas qu'AES-128 a dj t cass ? Et qu'il est backdoor ? Toutes les mthodes de chiffrage sont backdoores. Le seul moyen pour rendre le FBI impuissant, c'est d'entremler les chiffrage lgaux  l'aide de logiciels comme TrueCrypt (qui a d'ailleurs t "interdit", mais fork heureusement).

Par contre si tu fais en sorte de faire un chiffrage de bout en bout o la cl n'est pas fixe, a devient bien plus compliqu. Surtout si tu cres des scurits comme avec les codes de cartes bleues.

----------


## secuexpert

> Golablement d'accord. Juste une petite nuance sur cette phrase. Oui malheureusement l'entreprise a le pouvoir. C'est elle qui dcide d'embaucher. On est donc obligs de trouver des moyens de *l'inciter  embaucher*.


Quelle drle d'ide...

Elle embauche si elle a besoin, point. Il n'y a pas lieu de crer des incitations pour "crer de l'emploi".

----------


## LSMetag

> Tu peux m'expliquer ce qu'un hacker de 14 ans ferait d'un iPhone verrouill sans le mdp?


Un hacker c'est un peu synonyme de "gnie" du piratage. Ils restent devant leur pc quasiment H24  ne faire que a depuis qu'ils ont 7 ans. Je gnralise mais j'ai un copain comme a (il n'est pas spcialis en hack mais crer un moteur 3D  11 ans, ce n'est pas courant). Sans diplmes, il explose les fameux experts et architectes de la bote o il travaille. Ils corrige mme leurs erreurs d'architecture (sur des applications critique a ne le fais pas) Les autodidactes passionnes a peut renvoyer au vestiaire des mecs sortant de prestigieuses coles. Il y en a qui ont pntr le Pentagone, juste par dfis.

Quand tu vois s'exprimer Jhon McAffee ou que tu vas sur 4Chan dans les milieux underground, on se sent tout petit et l on se dit qu'on est dans la merde... J'attends de voir quand ils vont se dcider  lancer le piratage de masse des distributeurs de billets en France... Ils ont les failles (sauf que Windows XP n'est plus maintenu) et la mthode.

On y voit aussi que la Russie possde les moyens de provoquer des coupures d'lectricit durables aux USA. Mais videmment le faire serait une dclaration de guerre.

C'est comme la perfection. On peut s'en approcher mais c'est presque impossible  atteindre puisque tout ce qu'on est susceptible d'utiliser peut contenir des failles ou des backdoors. Et les hackers de gnie trouveront toujours de nouveaux trucs puisque le hack c'est leur vie ! Ils gagnent leur vie avec des ranonware, des keyloggers et autres.

Par rapport  la suite, ce qui nous nerve chez toi, c'est que chaque rponse que l'on te donne, largement corobore, avec ses sources, tu nous rponds toujours par des questions (d'un ton dfiant) dont on t'as dj donn les rponses. Tu demandes toujours les sources alors qu'on te les donne. Apparemment tu lis les choses de faon contraire au reste du forum. On explique des choses avres mais tu les contestes alors qu'elles ne font aucun doute (oui le tlphone incrimin utilisait la fameuse fonction de scurit optionnelle d'o l'appel  l'aide du FBI, Apple impuissant derrire, ce qui entrane la demande de backdoor ou de cl de chiffrage (le FBI ne sait pas comment est dvelopp le systme d'Apple donc ne sait pas qu'ils n'ont pas de cl par exemple)). Etc...

----------


## LSMetag

> Non, je ne sais pas cela. Depuis quand? Par qui?
> 
> 
> 
> Non, je ne sais pas cela.
> 
> 
> 
> Trop drle.
> ...


Je l'ai lu  plusieurs reprises et des profs nous en ont parl, mais je n'ai plus les sources. Ca date de plusieurs annes. On n'est pas dans un monde de Bisounours. Les forces de l'ordre sont trs persuasives. Si ton systme n'est pas open source, et que tu as par exemple dpos un brevet, tu es dans la ligne de mire des autorits locales.

Je suis sr  99% qu'AES a dj t cass. Aprs peut-tre pas dans tous les cas de figure.

Tiens, premier lien Google, en 2011 : http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08...crypto_attack/

De mme, on est limit dans la taille de bits  utiliser pour les chiffrements. A ton avis pourquoi ? Parce qu'ils peuvent dchiffrer  peu prs correctement jusqu' cette complexit.

----------


## LSMetag

> Quelle drle d'ide...
> 
> Elle embauche si elle a besoin, point. Il n'y a pas lieu de crer des incitations pour "crer de l'emploi".


Mais elle a besoin pour tendre son activit ou rduire la charge de travail ! Pour a, elle utilisent l'intrim  outrance. Mais ils voudraient bien embaucher s'ils n'avaient pas autant d'incertitudes. Une entreprise prfrera marcher dans sa routine tranquille si elle est suffisante et fera le choix de ne pas entamer de projets si rien n'est sr. Je l'ai dit, la crise a cr un grand froid pour l'embauche.

Quand tu parles de "besoin", on parle dans ce cas l de politique de l'offre. A diffrencier de la "cration de poste" dcoulant d'une extension de l'activit initiale de l'entreprise.

----------


## secuexpert

> Un hacker c'est un peu synonyme de "gnie" du piratage.


Oui et? 

En quoi a rpond  la question?




> Les autodidactes passionnes a peut renvoyer au vestiaire des mecs sortant de prestigieuses coles.


Sans doute. Et par rapport au iPhone?




> Par rapport  la suite, ce qui nous nerve chez toi, c'est que chaque rponse que l'on te donne, largement corobore, avec ses sources,


Quelle rponse qu'on m'a faite tait soutenue par des citations de sources srieuses? Cite-m'en une!




> tu nous rponds toujours par des questions (d'un ton dfiant) dont on t'as dj donn les rponses. Tu demandes toujours les sources alors qu'on te les donne.


Qui m'a donn une source tayant sa position?




> Apparemment tu lis les choses de faon contraire au reste du forum.


Quelles choses?




> On explique des choses avres


lesquelles?




> mais tu les contestes alors qu'elles ne font aucun doute (oui le tlphone incrimin utilisait la fameuse fonction de scurit optionnelle d'o l'appel  l'aide du FBI,


Source?




> Apple impuissant derrire, ce qui entrane la demande de backdoor ou de cl de chiffrage (le FBI ne sait pas comment est dvelopp le systme d'Apple donc ne sait pas qu'ils n'ont pas de cl par exemple)). Etc...


Source?

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui et? 
> 
> En quoi a rpond  la question?
> 
> 
> 
> Sans doute. Et par rapport au iPhone?
> 
> 
> ...


Et ben voila. Que des points d'interrogation  chaque rponse avec des "source ?". Si on te donne une source, tu vas nous demander la source de la source jusqu' ce qu'elle tombe sur un truc que tu juges "srieux". Rien que les articles de DVP.com, qui sont clairs, indiquent leur source et pourtant tu redemandes les sources...

----------


## secuexpert

> Je l'ai lu  plusieurs reprises et des profs nous en ont parl, mais je n'ai plus les sources. Ca date de plusieurs annes. On n'est pas dans un monde de Bisounours. Les forces de l'ordre sont trs persuasives. Si ton systme n'est pas open source, et que tu as par exemple dpos un brevet, tu es dans la ligne de mire des autorits locales.
> 
> Je suis sr  99% qu'AES a dj t cass. Aprs peut-tre pas dans tous les cas de figure.
> 
> Tiens, premier lien Google, en 2011 : http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08...crypto_attack/
> 
> De mme, on est limit dans la taille de bits  utiliser pour les chiffrements. A ton avis pourquoi ? Parce qu'ils peuvent dchiffrer  peu prs correctement jusqu' cette complexit.


Non, faux, tu n'as rien compris  ce qu'on t'a racont ou bien ton prof est guignol, faux, faux, tu n'y connais rien, n'importe quoi.

----------


## LSMetag

> Non, faux, tu n'as rien compris  ce qu'on t'a racont ou bien ton prof est guignol, faux, faux, tu n'y connais rien, n'importe quoi.


Et c'est quoi le lien que je t'ai envoy ? L ce n'est que le dbut. Les choses ont encore volues depuis. Dans une de ses confrences, Linus Torvald a avou  demi-mots avoir t approch par les autorits pour crer une backdoor sous Linux.
Si tu es si fort, vrifie donc que les articles sont faux en les testant sur un cryptage AES.

Si je te dis "mon chat est noir", tu vas me demander sa photo pour confirmer. C'est limite maladif...

----------


## secuexpert

> Et toi, c'est pas comme si tu entravais quoi que ce soit au sujet!!!!!!!! Je n'avais pas lu un message plus bourr de dbilits depuis longtemps.
> 
> *Tout ce que tu racontes n'est qu'un tissu d'neries.* 100%. Du dbut  la fin (sauf le dtail sans pertinence comme quoi AES peut tre acclration matriellement).
> 
> Je ne vois pas de manire plus sympa de le dire tout en restant honnte.
> 
> J'aimerais que tu cesses de diffuser des affirmations absurdes sur un sujet sur lequel tu es parfaitement incomptent. *Tu trompes les lecteurs.*
> 
> - *RSA/DSA n'est pas synonyme de "cryptage fort"*!!!!
> ...


Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer comment un message aussi incontestable a pu tre moins 5 fois?

Il me semble qu'il y a un srieux problme sur ce forum!

----------


## LSMetag

> Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer comment un message aussi incontestable a pu tre moins 5 fois?
> 
> Il me semble qu'il y a un srieux problme sur ce forum!


Peut-tre parce qu'il y a des membres de longue date, reconnus, qui n'ont pas la mme vision des choses. Perso ici, c'est nous qui trouvons que c'est toi le troll qui dit pas mal de btises.
Si par exemple j'ai 2450 points, je ne les aurais pas accumuls en disant des btises que des gens plus experts que moi auraient contest et dmont en expliquant les choses par A+B. Mais l on a beau expliquer, c'est un dialogue de sourd, il n'y a mme pas de dbat... Les toiles et les points c'est pas rcolt avec l'anciennet...

Ce topic risque d'tre ferm  cause de toi...

----------


## secuexpert

> +1
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pens  un truc : a ne drange "personne", et "tout le monde" trouve a normal que la police puisse enfoncer une porte (de maison / appartement) pour une perquisition; mais a drange de forcer les entreprises  fournir les clefs de dchiffrement  la police.
> 
> Pourquoi cette diffrence ? Les 2 cas sont assez similaires pourtant; et des abus sont possibles dans les 2 cas (tat d'urgence ).


Parce qu'on ne demande pas  Apple de fournir une information qu'il dtient!

----------


## LSMetag

Je laisse tomber. J'ai t patient, mais je vois que l ce n'est vraiment pas la peine de continuer. Tu n'as mme pas daign consulter une source que tu me demandais...Ca prouve bien que tu es totalement but, que tu ne cherche pas  apprendre quoi que ce soit ni  dbattre. Juste  affirmer ta science en refusant toute contradiction. Tu es le meilleur, tant mieux pour toi. Moi je me dsabonne de cette discussion. Salut.

----------


## Grogro

> Quelles questions?
> 
> O sont les rponses?
> 
> *C'est MOI qui suit fatigu de poser les mmes questions sans obtenir de rponses.*


Tu sais lire ? Tu as lu le topic avant de dbouler comme un chien dans un jeu de quille, avec toute l'agressivit du monde ?

----------


## secuexpert

> Je laisse tomber. J'ai t patient, mais je vois que l ce n'est vraiment pas la peine de continuer. Tu n'as mme pas daign consulter une source que tu me demandais...


Ta source ne dit pas ce que tu crois qu'elle dit.

Tu ne sais pas lire, ou bien tu extrapoles.

----------


## Grogro

> Non, faux, tu n'as rien compris  ce qu'on t'a racont ou bien ton prof est guignol, faux, faux, tu n'y connais rien, n'importe quoi.


On va jouer  ton petit jeu de troll prpubre.  ::aie:: 

Sources ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

> On va jouer  ton petit jeu de troll prpubre. 
> 
> Sources ?


je suis avec toi, demandons lui une source pour chaque ligne de ces commentaires ^^

----------


## secuexpert

> On va jouer  ton petit jeu de troll prpubre. 
> 
> Sources ?


Perdu, je suis un scientifique.

Toi en revanche...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Perdu, je suis un scientifique.
> 
> Toi en revanche...


Mathmatique : rien ne se retiens tous se dmontre.
Sciences : Tous se transforme. Rien ne se cre, tous se transforme.
Mon opinion : Pi permet de trouver le primtre de tous les cercles. Tous les cercles peuvent-ils permettre de trouver Pi?

L'absence de quelque chose va surement se faire remarquer.

----------


## clementmarcotte

De toutes faons, le FBI a russi  dcrypter le produit et il a abandonn la cause.

----------


## Trillot

Je viens de parcourir la discussion. Je m'tonne que l'on rponde  secuexpert. C'est une totale perte de temps.

 ::D:

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Je viens de parcourir la discussion. Je m'tonne que l'on rponde  secuexpert. C'est une totale perte de temps.


En fait j'ai cru que c'tait un automate, mais il n'en ait rien.
Il aura beau avoir de l'exprience, de la pratique, il sera toujours avide de justification.
Et ainsi de faire confiance aux membres de son quipes aveuglment, j'en suis presque sure.
De faire confiance au dire des autres, j'en suis pas sure.
C'est surement un recruteur qui fait passer ses propres tests sans se souci de certifications, diplmes, expriences et autres mdailles dlivrs.

----------


## Vyrob

Sinon au lieu de perdre votre temps  lui rpondre, les comptes crs uniquement pour troll a peut se ban je pense. Un modo ne pourrait-il pas s'en occuper ?

----------


## Grogro

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, une prise de position qui ne semble pas intresser nos mdias franchouillards : http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/20...-defend-apple/

----------


## Iradrille

> Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, une prise de position qui ne semble pas intresser nos mdias franchouillards : http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/20...-defend-apple/


Soit j'ai pas compris le problme, soit il rpond  cot.

Il dit (en gros) qu'il vaut mieux ne pas rajouter de backdoor sur les systmes (et en particulier sur les systmes de chiffrements) pour ne pas les affaiblir.
L dessus je suis entirement d'accord. (Et ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord le seront probablement aprs le hack d'une centrale nuclaire.)

Mais la question ici tait bien : "Apple  les moyens de dchiffrer l'iPhone (sous entendu : backdoor dj en place), mais ne veut pas le faire; trouvez-vous a normal ?" ?
Et dans ce cas c'est diffrent : il n'y a pas de risque daffaiblir le systme : backdoor dj en place, donc systme dj pas fiable.

Au final... Est-ce qu'Apple est capable de dchiffrer l'iPhone ?

edit : la conclusion est intressante : pas de backdoor sur le soft / hard == plus d'infos rcupres. J'aurais bien aim qu'il approfondisse un peu le sujet. ^^

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Soit j'ai pas compris le problme, soit il rpond  cot.
> 
> Il dit (en gros) qu'il vaut mieux ne pas rajouter de backdoor sur les systmes (et en particulier sur les systmes de chiffrements) pour ne pas les affaiblir.
> L dessus je suis entirement d'accord. (Et ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord le seront probablement aprs le hack d'une centrale nuclaire.)
> 
> Mais la question ici tait bien : "Apple  les moyens de dchiffrer l'iPhone (sous entendu : backdoor dj en place), mais ne veut pas le faire; trouvez-vous a normal ?" ?
> Et dans ce cas c'est diffrent : il n'y a pas de risque daffaiblir le systme : backdoor dj en place, donc systme dj pas fiable.
> 
> Au final... Est-ce qu'Apple est capable de dchiffrer l'iPhone ?
> ...


Une console de jeu U.S.A. Army duo N.A.S.A. serait l'espace de test et jeu idal... Du moins la parti logiciel sur "P.C.".
Le simulateur de vol spatial, le casque vous en rviez? non?
Imprimante 3D bientt?

----------


## kabaman

> Je vois dj pas en quoi la France est responsable/impliqu dans la guerre en Syrie ? Jusqu' prsent l'Europe a rien fait a part regard les russes.


Quoique le rle d'une grande puissance n'est pas d'tre spectatrice, elle est forcment actrice avec le bon ou le mauvais costume

----------


## RyzenOC

> Quoique le rle d'une grande puissance n'est pas d'tre spectatrice, elle est forcment actrice avec le bon ou le mauvais costume


Je suis pas d'accord, je pense qu'on ferais mieu de les laisser se dbrouiller:

1) cela ne nous concerne pas
2) En volant aider on empire la situation, c'est pas les exemples qui manque (Libye...etc), je suis convainque que l'aide que les russes apportent, n'apporterons rien de bons.
3) Pourquoi on aident des rfugis venant d'un pays situer  plus de 1000km de la France, alors qu'il y'a des SDF  10m du palais prsidentiel qui crvent de froids ? et qui aimerais probablement mieu vivre dans un centre avec chauffage et nourriture. Je ne suis pas contre le fait de les aids, mais si vous voulez aid, commencer par aid ceux qui se trouve au pallier de votre porte.
4) Les aids attirent les terroristes, et ces flux de migrants aident les terroristes  pass la frontire plus facilement.
5) Les aids reprsente un coup norme, car un tels conflit ne dure pas 3 jours, sa vas probablement s'tals sur plus de 10ans, regard l'afganistan, c'est loins d'tre encore rgls, depuis l'invasion de l'urss que c'est la merde.
6) Ceux qui interviennent en syrie sont des pays peu frquentable au niveau des droits de l'homme (russie, arabie saoudites...), mme la turquie  encore pas mal de dfaut. La France n'a rien  foutre avec eux.

On devrait se limiter  l'envoie de matriels humanitaire parachuts (nourriture, mdicaments...etc).

Pour le mali je nuancerais plus mon propos, car le mali c'est un pays dmocratique avec des institutions solide. Le risque que notre intervention fasse que le pays s'fondrent et se transforme en guerre civile est faible.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le gouvernement amricain poursuit son combat contre Apple  * 
*et veut l'obliger  dbloquer l'iPhone dans le cas de New York * 

Malgr le fait que le FBI a russi  dbloquer liPhone de lun des auteurs de lattentat de San Bernardino (Californie) sans laide dApple, le gouvernement amricain compte bien contraindre Apple  laider  extraire des donnes dun iPhone dans une autre enqute cette fois-ci  New York. Ici, Jun Feng, le dfendeur, a dj plaid coupable dans une affaire de drogue. Cependant, les forces de l'ordre sont persuades que les donnes dans son tlphone pourraient les aider durant leur enqute sur le rseau de drogue. 

Vendredi dernier, le dpartement de la justice a adress une lettre au juge fdral Margo K. Brodie dans laquelle il a avanc :  le gouvernement soumet respectueusement cette lettre en rponse  la demande de la Cour date du 29 mars 2016 qui exige que le gouvernement fasse savoir  la Cour sil a lintention de modifier son application date du 7 mars 2016. Le gouvernement na pas lintention de modifier son application date du 7 mars 2016. La demande du gouvernement nest pas thorique et le gouvernement continue de requrir lassistance dApple pour accder aux donnes quun mandat autorise  rechercher . 

Une action en justice qui vient seulement quelques semaines aprs le bras de fer entre le FBI et Apple et qui sest solde par un retrait des poursuites contre Apple. Toutefois, ce cas est diffrent en de nombreux points. Dans le cas prcdent, tant donn quApple avait avanc ne pas tre en mesure davoir accs aux donnes du tlphone, une injonction lui a demand de concevoir un logiciel permettant de contourner la scurit autour du dverrouillage du dispositif tournant sur iOS 9.  Dans celui-ci par contre Apple a la possibilit davoir accs aux donnes du tlphone verrouill qui tourne sur iOS 7, mais lentreprise refuse de le faire bien quelle a dj coopr avec les forces de lordre par le pass. 

Laction en justice tend  sopposer au verdict pris le 29 fvrier dernier : James Orenstein, un juge fdral de New York s'est prononc en faveur d'Apple sur l'affaire l'opposant au FBI. Il avait estim quil est anticonstitutionnel de se reposer sur le All Writs Act de 1789,  qui autorise les cours fdrales amricaines   mettre toutes les ordonnances ncessaires ou appropries  lappui de leurs juridictions respectives et conformment aux usages et aux principes du droit . Selon lui, aucun des facteurs quil a examins pour ce cas ne  justifie qu'il soit impos  Apple d'aider le gouvernement  mener son enqute contre sa volont . Le gouvernement veut donc sen rfrer  la Cour suprme qui devra donc dcider si le All Writs Act est adapt pour exiger dune entreprise quelle aide  dchiffrer des donnes quelle na pas en possession.

Si la Cour suprme se range du ct du gouvernement, cela pourrait crer une jurisprudence qui lui donnerait les moyens de contraindre les entreprises  cooprer de la sorte pour rcuprer les donnes lors denqutes des forces de lordre. Dans le cas contraire, il est possible que, selon les recommandations du juge James Orenstein, un dbat lgislatif ait lieu tant donn que, selon lui, seul le Congrs est habilit  prvoir dans la loi ces ventuelles obligations de coopration auxquelles seront soumises les entreprises.

Source : New York Times

----------


## psychadelic

Le gouvernement US (et d'autres) ne sont pas prs de lcher l'affaire.
En restant arc-bout sur leur position absurde* Apple va finir par se retrouver dans une position d'illgalit.

* => Apple prfre prserver la libert individuelle au dtriment de la libert collective, hors il ne peut y avoir l'une sans l'autre => cours de philo en classe de seconde.

----------


## Zirak

> Le gouvernement US (et d'autres) ne sont pas prs de lcher l'affaire.
> En restant arc-bout sur leur position absurde* Apple va finir par se retrouver dans une position d'illgalit.
> 
> * => Apple prfre prserver la libert individuelle au dtriment de la libert collective, hors il ne peut y avoir l'une sans l'autre => cours de philo en classe de seconde.


Et les gouvernements veulent faire sauter les liberts individuelles ET collectives, c'est sr que c'est mieux...

Cela fait 50 fois que l'on t'explique, et que l'on te montre, que ce que rclame les gouvernements apportent plus de mal que de bien, il suffit de regarder en France avec l'tat d'urgence et tout ce qui a t mis en place depuis les attentats => moins de liberts individuelles, moins de liberts collectives, et quel rsultat ? On empche des gens de manifester pour des sujets n'ayant aucun rapport, on assigne  demeure des cologistes, on tape sur des tudiants et des vieilles, etc etc, Ah c'est sr que les terroristes ont du soucis  se faire...

----------


## ticNFA

> Le gouvernement US (et d'autres) ne sont pas prs de lcher l'affaire.
> En restant arc-bout sur leur position absurde* Apple va finir par se retrouver dans une position d'illgalit.
> 
> * => Apple prfre prserver la libert individuelle au dtriment de la libert collective, hors il ne peut y avoir l'une sans l'autre => cours de philo en classe de seconde.


Et rciproquement => cours de 1re ?

Le FBI a dbloqu des tlphones, toute cette affaire est une utilisation de l'opinion publique non consciente dont tu sembles faire partie, contre, non Apple, mais la protection de la vie prive.

----------


## Grogro

> Le gouvernement US (et d'autres) ne sont pas prs de lcher l'affaire.
> En restant arc-bout sur leur position absurde* Apple va finir par se retrouver dans une position d'illgalit.
> 
> * => Apple prfre prserver la libert individuelle au dtriment de la libert collective, hors il ne peut y avoir l'une sans l'autre => cours de philo en classe de seconde.


Encore une fois, cela n'a strictement RIEN  voir. Et il n'y a de liberts qu'individuelles. L, on parle d'un arbitrage entre dfense des liberts individuelles et scurit publique. En filigrane, de la confiance qu'accordent les citoyens amricains  leur gouvernement.

On ne connait pas ce nouveau dossier, on a pas toutes les cartes en main pour comprendre le bras de fer entre Apple et le gouvernement US.

----------


## hotcryx

Le seul moyen d'tre libre (du moins partiellement), c'est de se passer de ces maudits smartphones!

Quand je vois la zombification des gens qu'elle entraine...

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Le seul moyen d'tre libre (du moins partiellement), c'est de se passer de ces maudits smartphones!
> 
> Quand je vois la zombification des gens qu'elle entraine...


Chez moi la zombification vient plutt de la charge de travail que du smartphone vus que je n'utilise pas les rseaux schizophrnes sociaux

----------


## psychadelic

*@ Zirak, ticNFA, Grogo*, ...

Donc daprs vous Apple protge nos liberts individuelles*???
Laissez moi rire*!

Et donc, toujours, d'apres vous, le cryptage est le meilleur moyen de lutter contre les abus du pouvoir *big Brother* (tats totalitaire, multinationales, cyber criminels)

Franchement, vous mettez tous dans le mme sac, et vous pensez rellement que le cryptage est la meilleure solution*????
Si vous comptez sur Apple pour changer les "_politiques totalitaires_", c'est loin d'tre gagn !

----------


## Zirak

> [B]
> Donc daprs vous Apple protge nos liberts individuelles*???
> Laissez moi rire*!


Euh non, je dis juste que cder  ce genre de demande gouvernementale, ne changera strictement rien au niveau de la lutte contre le terrorisme / la criminalit, et qu'en plus cela peut entrainer des drives inquitantes.

Aprs il s'agit la d'Apple, mais cela pourrait tre n'importe quelle socit, mme une petite PME au fond de la Creuse, que cela serait pareil, le fait que cela soit Apple, ne change pas le "fond" du problme.

A l'inverse, tu m'as l'air d'tre drlement "anti" Apple, et de voir le mal dans tout ce qu'ils font car ils s'agit d'Apple.





> Et donc, toujours, d'apres vous, le cryptage est le meilleur moyen de lutter contre les abus du pouvoir *big Brother* (tats totalitaire, multinationales, cyber criminels)


Le meilleur moyen non, mais cela participe  viter "certaines drives".





> Franchement, vous mettez tous dans le mme sac, et vous pensez rellement que le cryptage est la meilleure solution*????
> Si vous comptez sur Apple pour changer les "_politiques totalitaires_", c'est loin d'tre gagn !


Franchement, je pense que tu as des problmes de lecture et/ou comprhension.

----------


## psychadelic

> A l'inverse, tu m'as l'air d'tre drlement "anti" Apple, et de voir le mal dans tout ce qu'ils font car ils s'agit d'Apple.





> Le meilleur moyen non, mais cela participe  viter "certaines drives".


C'est marrant, dans ce mme forum j'ai t trait d'Apple fan boy
Si je parle d'Apple, c'est uniquement parce cette problmatique sur le cryptage  t apport par cette socit. C'aurait t apport par une socit X au fin fond de la Creuse que je parlerai de la socit X plutt que d'Apple.

Bon, dj on est d'accord sur l'ide : le cryptage n'est pas le meilleur moyen.

Que cela participe ou non  viter  certaines drives , je peux tre aussi d'accord avec, sauf que je pense qu'il est compltement illusoire de croire que le cryptage apportera tout seul une solution.

S'il y a des drives du pouvoir, cela ne peut vraiment se rsoudre qu'avec des moyens publiques et non par des moyens techniques.
La dmocratie c'est aussi de mettre les moyens techniques au service de lintrt gnral, et non d'asservir lintrt gnral  la technologie.

Pour en revenir au faits :
Apple fournis un systme de cryptage fort sur ces iPhones.
Quand cela ne concerne la vie prive, *super*, 
que cela empche  les mchants de piller nos donnes personnelles) *encore super.*
Quand cela empche le pouvoir publique de remonter des filires de terroristes,  de trafiquants de drogue et autre pdophiles*: *pas super du tout*.
Rsultat :
Le truc d'Apple n'est pas adapt au besoins d'une dmocratie, et comme je l'ai dj crit, Apple devrait revoir sa copie, parce que *leur systme nous enferme* que *dans le camp de la protection priv* et par cette logique binaire *rejette le camp de la protection publique*.

Et comme je l'ai dj crit _(encore une fois)_ :
1) je les croyais plus intelligents que a, chez Apple*; pour une boite qui se targue du slogan  think diffrent , on en est loin.
2) Le gouvernement US (et d'autres) ne sont pas prs de lcher l'affaire.
 Et ce dbat ne se limite pas  comprendre qui est gentil ou qui est mchant, mais  rgler cette quation entre la scurit publique et la scurit prive, et d'atteindre un compromis acceptable pour les 2 bords de cette problmatique.

Pour l'instant Apple est Arc-bout sur ces principes dbilitants, et ce n'est pas avec ce genre d'attitude que cela va s'amliorer.

Je l'ai cris ailleurs : Si Apple se souciait vraiment de nos libert individuelles ou collective, il en aurait largement eu le temps de prouver sa bonne foi sur ce sujet : Bradley Manning, ou d'Edward Snowden [par *exemple* ].

----------


## LSMetag

Srieusement, si Apple a la possibilit ici d'aider les forces de l'ordre, sans porter atteinte  la scurit gnrale du produit, pourquoi ne le fait-il pas ? Le mec a avou !

Pour moi ici ce serait Apple qui est en tort et pourrait par cette attitude provoquer la cration de lois liberticides ou d'interdictions de chiffrage.

Autant le cas prcdent tait justifi, autant l je ne comprends pas...

SAUF si on demande encore  Apple de donner de quoi dchiffrer aux autorits. Et l rebelotte. Mais s'il ne s'agit que de fournir des donnes en clair, je ne vois pas o est le problme.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Le FBI aurait eu recours  des hackers professionnels*
*Pour dbloquer liPhone du terroriste de lattaque de San Bernadino*

Comment le FBI est-il arriv  dbloquer liPhone du terroriste de lattaque de San Bernadino ? Et qui aurait aid le bureau fdral  se passer de lassistance technique dApple dans cette affaire ? Voici diffrentes questions dont les rponses restaient encore inconnues jusqu ce jour.

Retour en dcembre dernier, deux terroristes ont men une attaque  San Bernadino en Californie, faisant ainsi 14 morts. Dans le cadre de leurs investigations, le FBI parvient  mettre la main sur liPhone de lun des auteurs de lattaque. Toutefois, le bureau fdral se trouve dans lincapacit daccder au tlphone qui tait protg par le chiffrement, mais galement par un mcanisme de scurit intgr dans le systme dexploitation mobile dApple. Le FBI a donc recours  la justice qui en fvrier somme la firme de Tim Cook dapporter une assistance technique  lagence fdrale pour dbloquer le tlphone du terroriste. Chose quApple refuse dailleurs. Ce qui donne naissance  un bras de fer entre le fabricant de smartphones et le bureau fdral.

Aprs plusieurs menaces  lendroit de Tim Cook et la firme de Cupertino, et face au refus de cooprer de cette dernire, le FBI dcide dexplorer dautres pistes pour accder au contenu de liPhone. Fin mars, le bureau fdral annonce avoir russi  dbloquer liPhone en sa possession, sans donner de dtails sur la manire dont ils y sont parvenus, encore moins sur ce quils y ont trouv. Toutefois, un major des forces de lordre, qui sest exprim sous anonymat, a expliqu quune entreprise a donn au FBI les moyens daccder  liPhone du terroriste. Les rumeurs faisaient allusion  la firme isralienne Cellebrite, qui aurait utilis une technologie maison qui permet lextraction des donnes caches dans un dispositif mobile (tlphone, tablette, GPS) aussi bien dans le cadre dune enqute policire que dans dautres services dinvestigation. Mais quen est-il rellement ?

Comme le rapporte le Washington Post, la socit Cellebrite, mme si elle a dj eu  fournir une technologie de dchiffrement au FBI dans le cadre dun contrat en 2013, nest pas intervenue cette fois-ci dans le dblocage de liPhone du terroriste de San Bernadino. La police fdrale aurait plutt eu recours  des hackers professionnels.

Selon des sources du Washington Post, informs de laffaire, ces hackers auraient dcouvert des dfauts non encore connus dans le logiciel dApple quils ont fournis au FBI, en contrepartie dune prime. Il sagit de chercheurs en scurit spcialiss dans la chasse aux vulnrabilits dans les logiciels en vue de les vendre au gouvernement des tats-Unis, affirment les sources. Ces nouvelles informations auraient donc permis au FBI de crer une pice de matriel informatique qui lui a permis de contourner l'identifiant  quatre chiffres de l'iPhone sans activer une fonction de scurit qui aurait effac toutes les donnes, au bout de dix tentatives rates.

Le FBI dtient donc des informations qui pourraient ventuellement tre exploites pour pirater dautres dispositifs. Mais selon James B. Comey, le directeur du FBI, cette solution marche seulement pour les dispositifs ayant la mme configuration que celui du terroriste, cest--dire un iPhone 5C excutant iOS 9.

Si Apple nenvisage pas de poursuivre le gouvernement pour obtenir la solution, de nombreux experts en scurit et de la vie prive appellent le gouvernement  divulguer les dfauts pour permettre  Apple de les corriger.

Source : The Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## psychadelic

Jattends avec impatience le prochain pisode !

Que va faire Apple ???
1) Va t-il faire comme s'il ne s'tait rien pass, et  oublier  des millions d'utilisateurs avec des appareils  ayant cette faille de scurit ? 
 ben tant pis pour vous les gars, si vous voulez un appareil scuris il faut acheter le dernier modle, et on espre tous qu'aucun hackeur n'y trouvera aucune faille, sinon c'est pas grave, on sortira encore et toujours un nouveaux modle plus mieux fiable pour lequel vous pourrez changer ! 

2) si Apple dcide de corriger cette faille,

  a - celle-ci peut se  corriger avec une simple mise  jours, et tant mieux pour  tous le monde, y compris les terroristes 

  b  la correction de cette faille passe une mise  jour matrielle et la bonjours les problmes, et a va coter une blinde  Apple
surtout faites bien une sauvegarde de vos donnes personnelles avant, on ne sais jamais

Bon bien sur cela sous entend qu'Apple fasse une demande au FBI avant : 
 heu excusez nous m'sieu FBI, vous comprenez, nous on fait du bizness ; alors il tait hors de question qu'on vous aide  dverrouiller l'iphone d'un terroriste, on  fait une tude marketing et on en a conclu que a aurait t mal vu pour notre image de marque. Mais maintenant que vous avez trouv un moyen dtourn, ce serait fair play de votre part de nous expliquer comment vous avez fait, histoire qu'on puisse encore vous dire non si un autre terroriste utilise un iPhone avec cette faille.

Ou Alors, Apple demande au Hacker, comment il  fait :  Dites donc mon ami, vous aviez dcouvert une faille depuis belle lurette et vous ne nous avez rien dit ? Allons petit fripon va, explique nous comment t'a fait... 

Sauf que le Hacker il ne donne pas cette info sans contrepartie financire et qu'Apple n'a jamais voulu payer le moindre centime pour ce type d'information, c'est aussi la raison pour laquelle il n'a jamais voulu donner cette information  Apple. Et si Apple corrige cette faille cette information ne rapportera plus rien pour le Hacker, donc s'il l'a vend  Apple, le prix risque d'en tre multipli par mille
Et la j'imagine que la communaut des Hackers risquent de se bidonner un bon moment : car ce faisant Apple reconnatrai publiquement que sa politique de mpris vis  vis des hacker n'est pas bonne ; sans oublier cet aveu d'impuissance.

Bon j'imagine que chez Apple il doit y avoir une cellule de crise pour essayer de trouver tout seul ce qui clochait dans la scurit de ces appareils, mais ils ne pourront jamais savoir s'il ce qu'ils trouvent est la mme chose que ce qu'a trouver ce Hacker.

----------


## ticNFA

> Srieusement, si Apple a la possibilit ici d'aider les forces de l'ordre, sans porter atteinte  la scurit gnrale du produit, pourquoi ne le fait-il pas ? Le mec a avou !
> 
> Pour moi ici ce serait Apple qui est en tort et pourrait par cette attitude provoquer la cration de lois liberticides ou d'interdictions de chiffrage.
> 
> Autant le cas prcdent tait justifi, autant l je ne comprends pas...
> 
> SAUF si on demande encore  Apple de donner de quoi dchiffrer aux autorits. Et l rebelotte. Mais s'il ne s'agit que de fournir des donnes en clair, je ne vois pas o est le problme.


Peut-tre parce qu'il y a un autre enjeu ?

Pour rpondre  psychadelic, il ne s'agit pas de parer Apple des vertus de dfenseurs des liberts publiques. Il est symptomatique de l'poque qu'Apple puisse se poser comme dfenseur des liberts publiques. Cela signifie juste que quand cela concide avec ces intrts, Apple peut dfendre, ou plutt sembler dfendre les liberts publiques. Le rsultat est le mme sauf qu'on ne peut faire confiance  une entreprise avec du code propritaire pour dfendre inconditionnellement la vie prive. Apple aprs tout dfend son exclusivit : "je protge un tant soit peu les donnes de mes utilisateurs, contre l'Etat ou les concurrents."

----------


## vladimir1118

Bonjour, 

Imaginons que des cambroleurs psychotiques et chargs au LSD entre chez vous pour drober les bijoux. Malheureusement, votre femme revient  ce moment avec votre enfant qu'elle est alle chercher  l'cole. Pris de panique, les malfrats trucident votre famille se croyant ainsi  l'abris de tout tmoignage. Hlas pour eux, dans leur fuite dsordonne, l'un d'eux tombe son telephone mobile dans votre appartement. La police a tt fait de rcuprer le prcieux objet technologique, mais hlas, c'est un iPhone 6.

Souhaitez-vous qu'Apple aide les autorits  dbloquer l'appareil ?

Pour ma part pas du tout, la vie prive est bien trop sacre !! (c'est ironique, je precise).

Cordialement,

----------


## psychadelic

> Pour rpondre  psychadelic, il ne s'agit pas de parer Apple des vertus de dfenseurs des liberts publiques. Il est symptomatique de l'poque qu'Apple puisse se poser comme dfenseur des liberts publiques. Cela signifie juste que quand cela concide avec ces intrts, Apple peut dfendre, ou plutt sembler dfendre les liberts publiques. Le rsultat est le mme sauf qu'on ne peut faire confiance  une entreprise avec du code propritaire pour dfendre inconditionnellement la vie prive. Apple aprs tout dfend son exclusivit : "je protge un tant soit peu les donnes de mes utilisateurs, contre l'Etat ou les concurrents."


Bon, on va passer sur le fait que c'est un discours charg en intentions marketing
 (_ "je protge un tant soit peu les donnes de mes utilisateurs, contre l'Etat ou les concurrents."_ )
mais de toutes faons ce n'est qu'un partie de la ralit de ce discours; l'autre partie c'est :
 " et si nos appareils servent  des fins malveillantes, ne comptez surtout pas sur notre aide, dmerdez vous avec a". 

Quand une solution apporte d'autres problmes, alors ce n'est pas une solution.

----------


## Grogro

> Srieusement, si Apple a la possibilit ici d'aider les forces de l'ordre, sans porter atteinte  la scurit gnrale du produit, pourquoi ne le fait-il pas ? Le mec a avou !
> 
> Pour moi ici ce serait Apple qui est en tort et pourrait par cette attitude provoquer la cration de lois liberticides ou d'interdictions de chiffrage.
> 
> Autant le cas prcdent tait justifi, autant l je ne comprends pas...
> 
> SAUF si on demande encore  Apple de donner de quoi dchiffrer aux autorits. Et l rebelotte. Mais s'il ne s'agit que de fournir des donnes en clair, je ne vois pas o est le problme.



J'en ai bien l'impression pour cette nouvelle affaire, mais nous ne savons pas tout et nous ne connaissons rien du dossier. Trop peu d'lments pour juger qui est en tort cette fois.

----------


## LSMetag

C'est pas un scoop que le FBI ait fait appel  des hackers professionnels. Que ce soit une bote Isrlienne ou des particuliers ne fait aucune diffrence. Et je pense que c'est la bonne solution et que a aurait d tre fait ds le dpart. Le FBI et la NSA sont des services secrets. Leurs mthodes sont secrtes et doivent rester secrtes (pour le bien de tous). Qu'Apple corrige par la suite une vulnrabilit qui court-circuite le hack n'a rien  voir avec une opposition aux autorits. Les autorits devront juste de nouveau faire appel  des professionnels, ou alors en embaucher.

Ca s'arrte l. Le FBI, avec cette procdure judiciaire, n'a fait qu'afficher une certaine incomptence qui justement a donnes des pistes  des bandits pour se protger. Au diable les lois liberticides et les polmiques judiciaires. On dveloppe comme on veut et comme on peut. On sait qu'il y aura toujours plus fort que nous. Aux autorits d'en tirer partie sans nous faire ch...

----------


## Zivak

Cette affaire me fait trangement penser  un gros buzz rien de plus ni moins. Dommage, car tout ceci mettait clairement en vidence un aspect fondamental de notre monde actuel : l'opposition libert individuelle/scurit publique. Car la question ne se pose pas que pour les les smartphones mais bien pour tout (informatique, habitations, transports, ... ).

Il y en aura encore plein d'autres des affaires comme celle l.

----------


## perspicasse

> *@ Zirak, ticNFA, Grogo*, ...
> 
> Donc daprs vous Apple protge nos liberts individuelles*???
> Laissez moi rire*!
> 
> Et donc, toujours, d'apres vous, le cryptage est le meilleur moyen de lutter contre les abus du pouvoir *big Brother* (tats totalitaire, multinationales, cyber criminels)
> 
> Franchement, vous mettez tous dans le mme sac, et vous pensez rellement que le cryptage est la meilleure solution*????
> Si vous comptez sur Apple pour changer les "_politiques totalitaires_", c'est loin d'tre gagn !


Il est parfaitement vident que la crypto  elle seule ne suffit pas  se protger des agressions des gouvernements; la crypto n'empche pas de te suivre  la trace :
- via ton mobile
- via ta CB
- via ton passe Navigo
etc.

La crypto n'est qu'un outil qui permet parfois de se protger un peu.

C'est dj pas mal...

D'ailleurs *personne n'a jamais dit que la crypto allait rsoudre tous les problmes*. Soyons srieux!




> Pour moi ici ce serait Apple qui est en tort et pourrait par cette attitude provoquer la cration de lois liberticides ou d'interdictions de chiffrage.


Donc tu dis que c'est la victime qui est coupable de l'agression, a va loin...





> SAUF si on demande encore  Apple de donner de quoi dchiffrer aux autorits. Et l rebelotte. Mais s'il ne s'agit que de fournir des donnes en clair, je ne vois pas o est le problme.


Pourtant des gens ici ont expliqu 36 fois le problme :
- il s'agit de forcer Apple  faire ce qu'Apple ne veut pas faire
- c'est une violation de la libert d'expression
- une fois le systme invent il ne sera pas dsinvent
- Apple n'aura aucun moyen de contrler dans quel cas il sera utilis

On peut donner  boire  un ne... mais pas le faire boire s'il n'a pas soif!




> mais de toutes faons ce n'est qu'un partie de la ralit de ce discours; l'autre partie c'est :
>  " et si nos appareils servent  des fins malveillantes, ne comptez surtout pas sur notre aide, dmerdez vous avec a".


Oui, l'antiterrorisme n'est pas le boulot d'Apple!!!




> Quand une solution apporte d'autres problmes, alors ce n'est pas une solution.


Trop drle. 

La voiture n'est pas une solution pour aller d'un point  un autre parce qu'il y a des accidents de voiture.

La police n'est pas une solution pour maintenir l'ordre parce qu'il y a des abus policiers.

La justice n'est pas une solution parce qu'il y a des erreurs judiciaires.

L'informatique n'est pas une solution parce qu'il y a des bugs et des piratages.

Tu en as beaucoup des comme a?

----------


## Carhiboux

J'attends avec une certaine impatience la rponse que pourrait faire le FBI  Apple si ces derniers leur demandait de divulguer leur procd. 

Aprs tout, puisque Apple n'a pas coopr, je ne vois pas pourquoi le FBI le ferait. C'est de bonne guerre. Et ce mme si je suis plutt d'accord avec la politique d'Apple dans cette affaire, une fois n'est pas coutume.

----------


## psychadelic

> La voiture n'est pas une solution pour aller d'un point  un autre parce qu'il y a des accidents de voiture.
> La police n'est pas une solution pour maintenir l'ordre parce qu'il y a des abus policiers.
> La justice n'est pas une solution parce qu'il y a des erreurs judiciaires.
> L'informatique n'est pas une solution parce qu'il y a des bugs et des piratages.
> Tu en as beaucoup des comme a?


C'est quoi, ce dlire ???   :8O: 
On est bien sur un forum d'informatique avec de informaticiens ???

Pourquoi ne pas comparer un algorithme avec une soucoupe volante tant qu'on y est ???

Sinon, sincrement, vous croyez tous qu'il est impossible d'avoir un systme qui puisse concilier les 2 parties (vie prive et vie publique) ?

Et de toutes faons, cette ide je ne suis pas le premier  la formuler; pour vous Bill Gates  aussi perdu la boule ??

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon, sincrement, vous croyez tous qu'il est impossible d'avoir un systme qui puisse concilier les 2 parties (vie prive et vie publique) ?


Comme a, vu que je ne suis pas un spcialiste, et que je n'ai pas pass des heures et des heures sur la question, " froid", oui j'ai vraiment du mal  voir comment on peut concilier vie prive et scurit publique (et non pas vie publique).





> Et de toutes faons, cette ide je ne suis pas le premier  la formuler; pour vous Bill Gates  aussi perdu la boule ??


Bill est un homme comme un autre (en plus riche), mais son point de vue (ou le tien, ou le mien) n'est qu'un point de vue parmi d'autres, le fait que cela soit Bill, ne signifie pas qu'il a forcment raison. 

Ou s'il est si sr de lui, qu'il la propose sa solution qui arrive  concilier les deux, je suis tout oue.   :;):

----------


## AoCannaille

> Et de toutes faons, cette ide je ne suis pas le premier  la formuler; pour vous Bill Gates  aussi perdu la boule ??


"640K ought to be enough for anybody." Bill Gates, 1981

The Internet?  We are not interested in it. (Bill Gates, 1993) 

"Two years from now, spam will be solved." (Bill Gates, 2004) 

S'il doit dire une grosse connerie par dcennie, il vient de dire celle des annes 2010.  ::zoubi::

----------


## psychadelic

C'est un fait on  tous dit des conneries dans la vie, mme Bill Gates.
Et Alors ?
Effectivement, il est paussible que cette ide (auquel je sousscris aussi) en soit une.
Mais il se peut aussi, que votre volont de croire que cette ide soit impossible, soit elle mme une connerie.

----------


## psychadelic

C'est un fait on  tous dit des conneries dans la vie, mme Bill Gates.
Et Alors ?
Effectivement, il est possible que cette ide (auquel je souscris aussi) en soit une.
Mais il se peut aussi, que votre volont de croire que cette ide soit impossible, soit elle mme une connerie.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Srieusement, si Apple a la possibilit ici d'aider les forces de l'ordre, *sans porter atteinte  la scurit gnrale du produit*, pourquoi ne le fait-il pas ?


C'est l que le bt blesse. Si un backdoor peut tre utilis par le FBI, il peut tre utilis par d'autres.

----------


## Mdinoc

> "640K ought to be enough for anybody." Bill Gates, 1981


Sauf qu'il n'a jamais dit a.
J'ai vu rcemment un truc qui contenait la quote originale dite par quelqu'un de chez IBM ou Intel (et qui mentionnait explicitement un truc du genre _"for the time being"_) mais il faut que je le retrouve.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Sauf qu'il n'a jamais dit a.
> J'ai vu rcemment un truc qui contenait la quote originale dite par quelqu'un de chez IBM ou Intel (et qui mentionnait explicitement un truc du genre _"for the time being"_) mais il faut que je le retrouve.



Autant pour moi, mme si a n'en fait qu'une de moins, que je vais m'empresser de remplacer.

Avant cela, beau joueur, je donne la citation exacte et complte :
"When we set the upper limit of PC-DOS at 640K, we thought nobody would ever need that much memory."  *William* Gates, chairman of Microsoft.


"I believe OS/2 is destined to be the most important operating system, and possibly program, of all time." dans la prface du guide du programmeur d'OS/2  1987, Bill Gates
OS what?

"Within five years, I predict it will be the most popular form of PC sold in America." COMDEX keynote speech, 2002, Bill Gates

Bref, le but de mon post prcdent tait de manire ironique souligner l'absurdit de l'argument d'autorit de psychadelic qui rend un truc du genre "Je pense comme Bill Gates, donc j'ai forcment raison"  :;):

----------


## psychadelic

> C'est l que le bt blesse. Si un backdoor peut tre utilis par le FBI, il peut tre utilis par d'autres.


Pourquoi ne croire que mettre une backdoor soit la seule solution ?????
*Il existe d'autres solutions* que celle de mettre une backdoor sur la scurit des iPhones, et qui ne permettront pas d'aller "piller" dans les autres smartphones de meme marque / modle....

----------


## psychadelic

> Bref, le but de mon post prcdent tait de manire ironique souligner l'absurdit de l'argument d'autorit de psychadelic qui rend un truc du genre "Je pense comme Bill Gates, donc j'ai forcment raison"


Sauf que ce n'est pas du tout mon propos, je me fiche que ce soit Bill Gates ou la reine d''Angleterre.
et je ne prtends pas avoir raison parce que Bill Gates le pense aussi.
Je n'ai nul part cris ce que tu prtends et extrapole, ni de prs, ni de loin.

Je dis juste que je ne suis pas le seul  croire en cette ide, mme si je suis le seul  la dfendre ici.

Bien sur, a me fait plaisir que Bill Gates y ait pens aussi, mais j'aurai prfr que d'autres sur dvp puissent aussi la partager.

A contrario, tu sembles bien prtendre par le fait que Bill Gates puisse sortir des neries, de temps en temps, que sa pense ne soit pas crdible ???  ::roll::

----------


## RyzenOC

surtout que pour devenir l'homme le plus riche du monde faut pas non plus sortir que des conneries.


Il a fait l'affaire du sicle quand il a ngocier ms-dos chez IBM par exemple, ou quand il a tout pomper chez Xerox.

----------


## eldrad95

le problme vient du fait que les gouvernements ont abus de la libert d'accs aux donnes qu'ils avaient. 
si les tlphones n'avaient pas t pill par les politiciens pour avoir accs au des infos sur leur concurens par exemple. on ne rclamerait pas cette scurit.

Aujourd'hui, le consommateur, souhaitant garder sa vie prive, prive justement, a en quelque sorte demand aux fabricants de dvelopper des systmes aux quels eux mme ne peuvent plus avoir accs.

si les tats ne voulaient pas se servir de ces appareils comme moyen de surveillance et de contrle except pour les tueurs et les terroristes, la population n'aurait pas exig cette scurit.

il faut bien garder en tte que le principe de scurit physique, lectronique etc... est toujours une rponse  une agression,  une intrusion.

Apple a donc, pour moi, raison (mme si je les dfend pas d'habitude). On leur a pas demand les infos dans les portables, mais un outils.
un peu comme si on demandais  un fabricant de maison des passes pour les policiers. c'est louable en cas de problmes, mais si aprs les flics dcident d'entrer pour voir si tu as pas quelque chose d'interdit chez toi ?  sans autorisation. 
vous allez me dire j'ai rien  me reprocher, oui certes, mais si ils entrent pour regarder chez vous et vrifier, il sauront tout de vous. ceux qui me disent que a ne les gnes pas, je leur propose d'installer des webcam dans l'ensemble de leur pices et de mettre la diffusion sur un site web, parce que a revient au mme, donc comme a gne pas  ::): . 

le FBI aurait pu entrer dans n'importe quel os 7 aprs a, et il ne se serai pas gn. c'est pour a qu'apple a eu raison. 
reprenons l'exemple des portes, si a arrivait le premier rflexe de la plupart des gens serait de changer les serrures ... Apple n'est pas idiot non plus.

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est l que le bt blesse. Si un backdoor peut tre utilis par le FBI, il peut tre utilis par d'autres.


Sauf que justement, je parlais de fournir directement l'info demande en clair, par papier ou par un fichier. Pas de mettre  disposition de quoi accder  ces donnes.

----------


## LSMetag

Dans les cas classiques de chiffrement, les donnes du tlphone sont chiffres, et elles se dchiffrent en entrant un mot de passe (code pin) qui fait office de cl de dcryptage. Quand le tlphone est allum, Apple peut recevoir les donnes du tlphone (en clair) et les stocker sur ses serveurs pour faire de la synchronisation. Soit Apple les extrait de sa base de donnes et les donne au FBI (soit par fichiers, soit pas papier, ou encore via une machine virtuelle), soit le code Pin du tlphone est crack en utilisant la mthode "Brute Force".

Un autre cas : Apple peut chiffrer les informations arrivant sur ses serveurs avant de les stocker dans sa base de donnes, pour les protger. Mais dans ce cas-l, Apple connat la cl de chiffrement ou du moins comment elle est gnre. Donc l aussi c'est possible de les fournir, mme si un dispositif bloquant le tlphone est actif.

La diffrence avec les dernires versions, c'est que le chiffrement se fait ct client avant d'tre envoy au serveur. Donc les infos sont dj cryptes, avec une cl probablement sortie d'un algo utilisant la MasterKey spcifi par l'utilisateur, avant mme d'atteindre les serveurs d'Apple. Et cette MasterKey, c'est soit le code Pin, soit un mot de passe, qui ne sont connus que de l'utilisateur. Si au bout de quelques essais le tlphone se bloque, pour viter justement le recel, l'attaque en BruteForce est impossible et les donnes seront effaces du Smartphone, et resteront cryptes sur les serveurs d'Apple, sans aucune ide de comment les dcrypter.

Bref, la solution  tout a serait de stocker les codes pin et masterkey chez Apple. Ce qui reprsente un risque norme (attaque "man in the middle" et j'en passe). C'est le mme systme que LastPass. Si tu perds ta MasterKey, tu perds tout.

----------


## psychadelic

> Bref, la solution  tout a serait de stocker les codes pin et masterkey chez Apple. Ce qui reprsente un risque norme (attaque "man in the middle" et j'en passe). C'est le mme systme que LastPass. Si tu perds ta MasterKey, tu perds tout.


Il y a de meilleures solutions, le code de dcryptage de chaque iPhone est divis en plusieurs parties qui sont chacune stockes dans des endroits diffrents sur un support non reli  un rseau.

----------


## Grogro

> Pourquoi ne croire que mettre une backdoor soit la seule solution ?????
> *Il existe d'autres solutions* que celle de mettre une backdoor sur la scurit des iPhones, et qui ne permettront pas d'aller "piller" dans les autres smartphones de meme marque / modle....


On ne cesse de le rpter : parce que telle est la demande du FBI !

----------


## LSMetag

> Il y a de meilleures solutions, le code de dcryptage de chaque iPhone est divis en plusieurs parties qui sont chacune stockes dans des endroits diffrents sur un support non reli  un rseau.


Tu veux dire par exemple sur une cl USB ?

Sinon une meilleure solution qui commence dj  tre utilise, la biomtrie ou les empreintes digitales. Si t'arrives  trouver un doigt ou un oeil sur les restes d'un kamikaze, c'est bon  ::whistle:: 
Et si tu as le suspect sous la main c'est encore mieux.

----------


## psychadelic

> On ne cesse de le rpter : parce que telle est la demande du FBI !


*C'est entirement FAUX.*
Dans l'affaire de San Bernandino, par exemple, Le FBI  demand laccs qu'a* ce seul tlphone*
C'est la rponse d'Apple qui parle de porte drobe, PAS LE FBI.

le FBI se fiche de savoir si cela implique  ou non une porte drobe, et de toutes faons, ce n'est pas non plus de cela dont je parle.
Je dis qu'en l'tat, le systme de protection d'Apple est mal pens et ils devraient en changer compltement pour un systme plus performant.
Moi aussi je suis pour une protection absolue de la vie prive, et de ce qu'il y a dans mon ou vos smartphones.

J'ai suffisamment tripatouill avec PGP et autres systmes de protection pour savoir qu'il existe d'autres solution techniques qui permettent  la fois de protger les systmes, tout en permettant  la demande d'un juge, de n'en dverrouiller qu'un seul, sans compromettre les autres, et il ne s'agit ni de pres ni de loin d'une Backdoor.

----------


## psychadelic

> Tu veux dire par exemple sur une cl USB ?


Non. je pensais plutt  un support CD long vie.
Je parle d'une seconde cl de dverrouillage diffrente pour chaque smartphone qui est stockes par morceaux dans des endroits scuriss.
Il y a des tas de possibilits quand on recherche la scurit, et elles sont bien dj prsentes un peu partout et de manire trs discrte. C'est juste une question de moyens.

----------


## LSMetag

> *C'est entirement FAUX.*
> Dans l'affaire de San Bernandino, par exemple, Le FBI  demand laccs qu'a* ce seul tlphone*
> C'est la rponse d'Apple qui parle de porte drobe, PAS LE FBI.
> 
> le FBI se fiche de savoir si cela implique  ou non une porte drobe, et de toutes faons, ce n'est pas non plus de cela dont je parle.
> Je dis qu'en l'tat, le systme de protection d'Apple est mal pens et ils devraient en changer compltement pour un systme plus performant.
> Moi aussi je suis pour une protection absolue de la vie prive, et de ce qu'il y a dans mon ou vos smartphones.
> 
> J'ai suffisamment tripatouill avec PGP et autres systmes de protection pour savoir qu'il existe d'autres solution techniques qui permettent  la fois de protger les systmes, tout en permettant  la demande d'un juge, de n'en dverrouiller qu'un seul, sans compromettre les autres, et il ne s'agit ni de pres ni de loin d'une Backdoor.


Non, pas entirement faux. La demande initiale concernait bien un seul tlphone. Ils voulaient qu'Apple les "aide"  dverrouiller le tlphone. Pas qu'ils le dverrouille mais qu'il les aide. Et aprs a s'est prcis. Logiciel de contournement de l'authentification, backdoor, ou OS modifi.

----------


## Zirak

> Non, pas entirement faux. La demande initiale concernait bien un seul tlphone. Mais Apple n'avait pas les moyens de rcuprer ces infos. C'est alors que le FBI a demand une backdoor ou une modification de leur OS.


Puisque le mssieur te dit que c'est faux ! (Cela fait juste 20 fois qu'on lui dit).

Et en plus, il a la solution pour concilier vie prive et scurit publique,  laquelle aucune entreprise au monde n'a jamais pens. Mais au lieu d'aller la proposer ou de monter sa boite, pour devenir richissime et adul par les foules, il prfre garder sa solution pour lui et venir critiquer sur DVP des socits qui ne le liront jamais, c'est tellement plus utile / constructif pour la scurit du pays...

 ::roll::

----------


## psychadelic

> Puisque le mssieur te dit que c'est faux ! (Cela fait juste 20 fois qu'on lui dit).
> Et en plus, il a la solution pour concilier vie prive et scurit publique,  laquelle aucune entreprise au monde n'a jamais pens. Mais au lieu d'aller la proposer ou de monter sa boite, pour devenir richissime et adul par les foules, il prfre garder sa solution pour lui et venir critiquer sur DVP des socits qui ne le liront jamais, c'est tellement plus utile / constructif pour la scurit du pays...


Et je le rpterai  100 fois et plus s'il le faut.

Et merci de me dire comment je devrais vivre  ::roll:: 

Et donc encore une fois, je parle d'un autre systme de scurit que celui qu'utilise Apple.
Leur systme offre une trs grande scurit scuris, et c'est trs bien, le seul problme qu'il a c'est qu'il ne fonctionne qu'en sens unique. (et au passage, si ou oubliez votre code, c'est fichu, faut acheter un autre tlphone)

Et je n'ai pas besoin de monter ma propre boite pour une solution qui puisse concilier "_vie prive et scurit publique_" car elles existent dj, et sont largement prouves ailleurs. mais elles sont un peu plus complique (et un peu plus cher)  mettre en uvre.

De toute faons, la lgalit d'une scurit  sens unique fait toujours dbat, et Apple comme tous les autres constructeurs de Smartphones vont devoir se tourner vers des solutions un peu plus labores; il y a quand mme des vies en jeu!
Je  serai mme pret  parier qu'en ce moment chez Apple, et chez d'autres, ils doivent dj commencer  y rflchir.

----------


## AoCannaille

> [...]
> Et donc encore une fois, je parle d'un autre systme de scurit que celui qu'utilise Apple.
> Leur systme offre une trs grande scurit scuris, et c'est trs bien, le seul problme qu'il a c'est qu'il ne fonctionne qu'en sens unique. (et au passage, si ou oubliez votre code, c'est fichu, faut acheter un autre tlphone)
> [...]
> De toute faons, la lgalit d'une scurit  sens unique fait toujours dbat, et Apple comme tous les autres constructeurs de Smartphones vont devoir se tourner vers des solutions un peu plus labores; il y a quand mme des vies en jeu!


Alors dj, non, pas besoin d'acheter un nouveau tlphone : tu as juste perdu les donnes. Une restauration d'usine et tu peux le rutiliser.

Ensuite, ce que tu semble ne pas comprendre, c'est qu'une scurit qui ne serait pas " sens unique", n'est pas une scurit mais juste une faade pour faire jolie. Je met entre guillemet " sens unique" car tant qu'on a le mot de passe, c'est bien  double sens : on  chiffre et on dchiffre. Quand on a pas le mot de passe, on y accde pas. a peut paratre con mais c'est la base. Le corollaire effectivement quand on parle de chiffrement, c'est que si on perd la clef de chiffrement, on perd les donnes. Sinon ce n'est pas scuris.

Par exemple, avant la version 12 de Fedora, on pouvait changer le mot de passe root en faisant une combinaison de touche au dmarrage. a te semble bien comme mesure de scurit? tu trouves que c'est "scuris"? Si n'importe qui peut faire a, autant ne pas mettre de mot de passe!

Autre exemple, a une poque pas si lointaine (et encore maintenant parfois), une fois inscrit sur un site web, le site tait capable de t'envoyer ton mot de passe  si tu l'avais perdu. 
Au oui, super pratique!! Mais niveau scurit, c'est nul. a veut dire que l'admin connait ton mot de passe en clair (qui a 80% de chance d'tre celui de ta boite mail, qui elle donnera accs  tout tes autres comptes). Mme si tu as confiance en l'admin, le site peut se faire pirater.... Et l, c'est a que tu propose : Apple conserve la clef de chiffrement et est capable de la rendre. Beurk beurk beurk...  ::vomi::  

Rendre un chiffrement "a double sens" en permanence, avec on sans passphrase, c'est purement et simplement un gaspillage de CPU et de ram. Et en aucun cas on ne peut y accoler l'adjectif "Scuris".

----------


## LSMetag

> Alors dj, non, pas besoin d'acheter un nouveau tlphone : tu as juste perdu les donnes. Une restauration d'usine et tu peux le rutiliser.
> 
> Autre exemple, a une poque pas si lointaine (et encore maintenant parfois), une fois inscrit sur un site web, le site tait capable de t'envoyer ton mot de passe  si tu l'avais perdu.


C'est encore frquent malheureusement... Et mme de sites qui sont  priori srieux. Pas de simples blogs.

----------


## psychadelic

*@ AoCannaille*
Visiblement tu ne connais pas le systme de cl prive, cl publique qu'utilise PGP, entre autres.
Enfin qu'importe*: rien n'interdit d'avoir N cls de dcryptage pour un mme fichier.

Ensuite, il existe des protocoles et des systmes qui permettent de conserver la seconde cl de dcryptage [pour un seul appareil donn], qu'on place dans une structure scurise et inaccessible  un piratage de Hacker, car ce genre d'endroit n'est pas reli au moindre rseau.

C'est aux antipodes de ce que tu dcris pour la v12 de Fedora, ou des hbergeurs farfelus qui conservent les informations de leurs clients dans des structures non scurises, et accessible en ligne.

----------


## perspicasse

> On ne cesse de le rpter : parce que telle est la demande du FBI !


Source et citation ou a n'existe pas

Citation du FBI, de prfrence.




> Par exemple, avant la version 12 de Fedora, on pouvait changer le mot de passe root en faisant une combinaison de touche au dmarrage. a te semble bien comme mesure de scurit? tu trouves que c'est "scuris"? Si n'importe qui peut faire a, autant ne pas mettre de mot de passe!


Sur tous les linux et tous les unix je dirais!

Mais de toute faon, en cas d'erreur lors du boot ils te donnaient un shell root.

Ou alors il suffit de changer la ligne de commande du boot dans le bootloader.

Et surtout, il suffisait de booter sur un autre OS install ou sur une disquette... 

Et surtout, si tu rcupres le DD tu as accs  tout.

*Sauf si tu as activ le chiffrement complet du disque!*




> Tu veux dire par exemple sur une cl USB ?
> 
> Sinon une meilleure solution qui commence dj  tre utilise, la biomtrie ou les empreintes digitales. Si t'arrives  trouver un doigt ou un oeil sur les restes d'un kamikaze, c'est bon 
> Et si tu as le suspect sous la main c'est encore mieux.


Bien sr une empreinte c'est dur  trouver sur des objets appartenant  un mec.  ::ptdr::

----------


## perspicasse

> Puisque le mssieur te dit que c'est faux ! (Cela fait juste 20 fois qu'on lui dit).
> 
> Et en plus, il a la solution pour concilier vie prive et scurit publique,  laquelle aucune entreprise au monde n'a jamais pens.


Mouais, mais l tu as l'air d'accepter que le chiffrement des tlphones s'oppose  la scurit publique, alors que rien de tel n'est dmontr, ni vident, ni mme vaguement plausible.




> Non, pas entirement faux. La demande initiale concernait bien un seul tlphone. Ils voulaient qu'Apple les "aide"  dverrouiller le tlphone. Pas qu'ils le dverrouille mais qu'il les aide. Et aprs a s'est prcis. Logiciel de contournement de l'authentification, backdoor, ou OS modifi.


NON, *le FBI a bien expliqu qu'il ne demandait PAS qu'une backdoor soit introduite dans tous les tlphones*. Ils en rvent mais ils ne demandent pas. (Ils voudraient le demander mais ils savent que ce serait "too much".)

Et l'authentification NE PEUT PAS tre contourne : il FAUT le code secret pour accder  la clef de dchiffrement.

----------


## Zirak

> Mouais, mais l tu as l'air d'accepter que le chiffrement des tlphones s'oppose  la scurit publique, alors que rien de tel n'est dmontr, ni vident, ni mme vaguement plausible.


Je n'accepte rien, je constate.

Aujourd'hui, aucune des solutions mises en uvres par les constructeurs ou demandes par les gouvernements / agences gouvernementales, n'arrive  concilier les deux. Et n'tant pas spcialis l-dedans (je l'ai dj dit), j'ai effectivement du mal  voir comment concilier les deux.  





> NON, *le FBI a bien expliqu qu'il ne demandait PAS qu'une backdoor soit introduite dans tous les tlphones*. Ils en rvent mais ils ne demandent pas. (Ils voudraient le demander mais ils savent que ce serait "too much".)


Et pourtant c'est ce qu' dclarer Apple. Alors qui dit la vrit ? 

Quitte  choisir entre la peste et le cholra, je prfre croire Apple qu'une agence gouvernemental (et puis je ne suis pas client Apple donc mme si Apple ment...  ::mouarf:: ) .

----------


## LSMetag

> Bien sr une empreinte c'est dur  trouver sur des objets appartenant  un mec.


Ouais c'est vrai que les empruntes c'est foutu. Y en a partout sur le tel ^^. Mais la reconnaissance rtinienne dans ce cas. Aprs pour l'essentiel des logiciels de dialogue, surtout libres, on ne voudra pas faire cette transgression.

Mais pour les Smartphone a concilie les 2. Tu peux scuriser autant que tu veux tout ce qui ne touche pas  l'authentification rtinienne. Ca vite la surveillance de masse, a protge contre le vol et le recel, et les autorits peuvent assez facilement avoir accs  un tlphone cibl. Suffit d'avoir un oeil de la personne, ou alors d'avoir des photos haute rsolution s'il est fich, et aussi l'appareil en main.

C'est sr que si tu choppe la cataracte, la jaunisse ou une conjonctivite a peut tre ennuyeux. D'o prvoir une solution de secours, mais moins sure.

Ce serait un premier pas vers un compromis. Car aprs videmment il faut penser aux coutes cibles.

----------


## goomazio

> Ensuite, ce que tu semble ne pas comprendre...


Ce dont parle psychadelic n'est pas vraiment du "double-sens" comme vous lappelez mais plutt du "sens unique  2 voies"  ::koi:: 

Tentative d'explication : le mot de passe est connu uniquement du propritaire, c'est scuris. Psycha ne parle pas forcment de rendre ce mot de passe non obligatoire, mais plutt, par exemple, de stocker ce mot de passe dans un deuxime endroit (1 fois dans la mmoire de l'utilisateur et une autre fois dans un coffre fort protg par le FBI au milieu du pentagon).

Bien sur que c'est "moins" scuris, mais c'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler une scurit  deux portes, ce qui ne me semble pas tre un truc  viter *absolument*. La porte de secours (le code PUK) peut tre encore plus scuris que la porte principal (l'utilisateur qui connait le mot de passe mais qui rsiste moins d'une seconde  la torture, ou parle trop quand il est bourr, ou chantonne son mot de passe en le tapant...).

Et donc, soutenez-vous simplement que deux portes = moins scuris que 1 porte ( porte gale) ? Ou bien vous n'aviez pas saisis toutes les possibilits de la "scurit  2 voies", que vous confondiez avec la scurit  "double sens", qui sont en fait la mme chose ? Dans les meilleurs cas, les deux portes sont quivalentes et donc la scurit n'en ptis pas tant que a (deux jumeaux qui connaissent le mot de passe) et dans les pires cas, la deuxime entre laisse  dsirer (la porte de devant en acier ferme  triple tour et celle du jardin est grande ouverte).

----------


## AoCannaille

> Ce dont parle psychadelic n'est pas vraiment du "double-sens" comme vous lappelez mais plutt du "sens unique  2 voies" 
> 
> Tentative d'explication : le mot de passe est connu uniquement du propritaire. C'est scuris. Mais psycha ne parle pas forcment de rendre le mot de passe non obligatoire, mais, par exemple, de stocker ce mot de passe  deux endroits (1 fois dans la mmoire de l'utilisateur, *et une autre fois dans un coffre fort protg par le FBI au milieu du pentagon*).
> 
> Bien sur que c'est "moins" scuris, mais c'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler une scurit  deux portes et qui ne me semble pas tre un truc  viter absolument. La porte de secours (le code PUK) peut tre encore plus scuris que la porte principal (l'utilisateur qui connait le mot de passe mais qui rsiste moins d'une seconde  la torture, ou parle trop quand il est bourr, ou chantonne son mot de passe en le tapant...).
> 
> Et donc, soutenez-vous simplement que deux portes = moins scuris que 1 porte ( porte gale) ? Ou bien vous n'aviez pas saisis toutes les possibilits de la "scurit  2 voies", que vous confondiez avec la scurit  "double sens", qui sont en fait la mme chose ? Dans les meilleurs cas, les deux portes sont quivalentes et donc la scurit n'en ptis pas tant que a (deux jumeaux qui connaissent le mot de passe) et dans les pires cas, la deuxime entre laisse  dsirer (la porte de devant en acier ferme  triple tour et celle du jardin est grande ouverte).


Merci des rectifications. Alors effectivement, en scurit  double sens, je pensais au chiffrement/dchiffrement (2 sens donc) et j'voquais de manire pas spcialement claire la "scurit  2 voies". 

Je soutiens donc que deux portes est moins scuris qu'une seule. Et en particulier quand vous n'avez aucun contrle  sur celui qui peut ouvrir la deuxime porte. Que ce soit le FBI ou Apple, mme combat, je doit faire confiance  des tiers de "confiance" (ou de trahison, pour reprendre perspicace). Ce que je ne veux absolument pas faire. D'une part Apple  des intrts conomiques, et en tant que Franais, le FBI n'a aucune lgitimit  recevoir ma confiance.


Dans un exemple imag, imaginons une serrure qui peut s'ouvrir avec plusieurs clefs et qu'on a pas les autres clefs.
Entre deux visites vers la pice ferme par la serrure, on ne peut pas tre certain que personne d'autre que nous y ait fait un tour. 

Plus on ajoute d'accs, plus on ajoute de faille. Fatalement, et sans exception.

----------


## psychadelic

J'ai utilis le terme  sens unique  de manire personnelle, dans le seul but de faire comprendre ce  quoi je pense sur le sujet. C'est du Franais et a s'appelle une mtaphore.

Un sens unique, c'est une voie que l'on ne peut l'emprunter que dans un seul sens.
Le terme de voie, chemin, etc... sont souvent associs  des mtaphores, par exemple : L o il y a une volont, il y a un chemin. qui est l'une des plus connues.

Je parle de sens unique pour le systme qu'utilise Apple, parce qu'il ne propose qu'une seule voie [par principe] pour dverrouiller un iPhone scuris. 
Je pense que cette mtaphore n'est pas si nulle, car vous en avez tous, finalement, saisi le sens.

Je n'ai pas cris que ma solution est un systme  double voie ou autre chose, vous pouvez lappeler comme vous voudrez, mais en gnral, les mtaphores ne  marchent pas  quand on cherche  trop extrapoler dessus.

----- ---- ----

Le code d'activation d'un iPhone et le code de cryptage d'un iPhone sont 2 choses diffrentes : quand on entre le code d'activation d'un iphone, cela lance un processus interne qui utilise le code de cryptage interne (sans doute unique  chaque iPhone), Parce que si on change le code d'activation de l'iPhone, cela ne pas relancer un re-cryptage interne de toutes les donnes.

Apple ne communique pas vraiment sur la manire dont il procde, mais j'ai extrapol sur ce que je connais de PGP ; et sur PGP, quand on crypte un fichier, on peut utiliser plusieurs cls pour crypter un fichier : on utilise sa propre cl prive auquel on rajoute le ou les cl publiques des correspondants avec lesquels on veut correspondre. Ceux ci utiliseront leur cl prives pour lire le message.

Avoir 2 codes diffrents pour le dcryptages pour un seul et mme appareil est donc compltement faisable. Cela donne donc un code de dcryptage laiss en interne dans le tlphone, et un code de dcryptage plac dans un ou des endroits scuris, si on veut le morceler, car ce genre de code peut avoir la longueur que l'on veut, jusqu 255 caractres (de mmoire), donc en gros on place les 51 premiers caractre  un endroit, les 51 suivant  un autre, et ainsi de suite. Aucun des endroits ne peut connatre la valeur complte de la seconde cl, et seul un juge peut demander  reconstituer la valeur totale de cette seconde cl, unique  chaque tlphone.

L'analogie d'un systme  2 cls est presque bonne, sauf que dans mon cas la seconde cl est divise en plusieurs morceau, qui peuvent tre disperss sur des organismes indpendants. En suite une cl de dcryptage ne permet pas de crypter un fichier, donc l'analogie avec une cl sarrette la, car cette cl ne permet pas d'entrer dans une pice, mais juste d'en sortir, ce qui n'est pas vraiment ce que l'on peut appeler un accs.

Je vous ai prsent une solution 100% fonctionnelle et scurise, je ne prtend pas que ce soit la meilleure du monde ou la seule possible, et je ne rentrerai pas dans un dbat pour en vanter ses dfauts ou ses qualits, je vous l'ai prsente uniquement pour vous faire la dmonstration de ce que j'ai toujours avanc : il existe d'autres solutions qui offrent aussi une scurit aussi forte que celle que propose Apple, mais qui permet aussi  aux forces lgales  de pouvoir lire sur demande le contenu d'un seul tlphone (sans pouvoir lire le contenu de tous les tlphones des autres), pour leur permettre de poursuivre les criminels et les terroristes, et accessoirement, de prserver des vies.

----------


## AoCannaille

> L'analogie d'un systme  2 cls est presque bonne, sauf que dans mon cas la seconde cl est divise en plusieurs morceau, qui peuvent tre disperss sur des organismes indpendants. En suite une cl de dcryptage ne permet pas de crypter un fichier, donc l'analogie avec une cl sarrette la, car cette cl ne permet pas d'entrer dans une pice, mais juste d'en sortir, ce qui n'est pas vraiment ce que l'on peut appeler un accs.
> 
> Je vous ai prsent une solution 100% fonctionnelle et *scurise*, je ne prtend pas que ce soit la meilleure du monde ou la seule possible, et je ne rentrerai pas dans un dbat pour en vanter ses dfauts ou ses qualits, je vous l'ai prsente uniquement pour vous faire la dmonstration de ce que j'ai toujours avanc : il existe d'autres solutions qui offrent aussi une scurit aussi forte que celle que propose Apple


C'est l ou on est pas d'accord. Mme si la clef est partage, il y a quelqu'un qui sait quelque  part o sont les bouts. Et on est JAMAIS a l'abri d'un hackeur qui rcuprerais les bouts.

Ce n'est pas une scurit "aussi forte que celle que propose Apple".

Repasser par le juge est bien sr indispensable, mais a ne change rien que chaque morceau de ta clef finie  la fin chez un "tiers de confiance/trahison", qu'il faut absolument viter quand on cherche la scurit.

Le seul truc qu'on pourrait demander  apple,  lextrme rigueur serait un mcanisme ne bloquant pas le brute-force sur les tlphones quand on y a accs physique.
Avec la puissance de calcul ncessaire pour un chiffrement digne de ce nom, il faut garder le tlphone assez longtemps pour rcuprer les donnes et cette action devrait tre prcd d'une demande de perquisition.

Pour rester dans l'analyse des clefs/serrures. En cas de perquisition ncessaire physique, on dfonce la porte incrimine, on ne demande pas la clef de toutes les portes de tous les citoyens.

----------


## psychadelic

Je l'ai cris plus haut, les morceaux de la deuxime cl n'ont pas  tre accessibles sur le moindre rseau, elles sont donc inaccessibles aux hackers; sauf  aller  manu-militari  attaquer les *N* centres ou elles sont conserves.

Quand  la question du tiers de *confiance/trahison*, cela suppose tout de mme de russir  corrompre des personnes sur l'ensemble des *N* lieux de conservation, ce qui est admet le, tout de mme plus compliqu*; il y a aussi les enqutes pralables sur les personnes sur l'habilitation au secret militaire qu'on connat dans toutes les armes de terre et qui sont aussi utilises dans les socits prives lies  la scurit.

Perso je ne suis pas trop favorable  laisser la possibilit d'utiliser la  brute-force , pour dverrouiller un appareil, parce que cela demande parfois beaucoup trop de temps, et que le temps peut tre un facteur qui fait souvent la diffrence pour *arrter les mchants*.


Au moins on commence  discuter, ou disons, j'ai l'impression que mon propos semble un peu moins  farfelu pour certains, et que l'ide qu'on puisse faire autre chose pour scuriser un smartphone (ou autre) sans entraver [au cas pas cas] les efforts du droits et de la justice, puisse tre quelque chose d'envisageable, ne serait-ce qu'au sein d'un forum*; enfin, j'ai la lgre impression de me ramasser moins de points ngatif pour le droit de mexprimer librement sur le sujet.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je l'ai cris plus haut, les morceaux de la deuxime cl n'ont pas  tre accessibles sur le moindre rseau, elles sont donc inaccessibles aux hackers; sauf  aller  manu-militari  attaquer les *N* centres ou elles sont conserves.


Ah? On enverrait donc ces morceaux par la poste donc? Dans la suite de ton post tu parle de secret militaire. En Confidentiel Dfense, les documents papiers sont assez galre  transporter (Double envellope, fourgon blind, Porteur Habilit etc...).
Si la rponse est "Non", alors les morceaux sont sur le rseaux.




> Quand  la question du tiers de *confiance/trahison*, cela suppose tout de mme de russir  corrompre des personnes sur l'ensemble des *N* lieux de conservation, ce qui est admet le, tout de mme plus compliqu*; il y a aussi les enqutes pralables sur les personnes sur l'habilitation au secret militaire qu'on connat dans toutes les armes de terre et qui sont aussi utilises dans les socits prives lies  la scurit.


Il y a corrompre et pirater. pas besoin de corrompre des gens. La scurit absolu n'existe pas en ligne (et mme hors connexion tant qu'il ya des contacts vers l'exterieur comme des clefs USB etc.) Et 




> Perso je ne suis pas trop favorable  laisser la possibilit d'utiliser la  brute-force , pour dverrouiller un appareil, parce que cela demande parfois beaucoup trop de temps, et que le temps peut tre un facteur qui fait souvent la diffrence pour *arrter les mchants*.


Raison de plus. Si le FBI a besoin de dchiffrer en brute force un tlphone, il devra y mettre les moyens (super calculateur pendant X heures...) et n'en abusera donc pas.
N'oublie pas que ce que tu met en place pour attaquer les mchants permet d'attaquer les gentils. QUID des pays autoritaires ? a peut porter atteinte au secret de la presse par exemple, en dchiffrant un tlphone d'un journaliste qui protge un lanceur d'alerte.
Ou Daesh qui rcupre un iPhone d'un rsistant pour en rcuprer les infos pour *faire du mal aux gentils*



La scurit ne doit pas tre affaiblie sous prtexte d'une notion aussi abstraite et changeante que le bien ou le mal.

----------


## psychadelic

> Ah? On enverrait donc ces morceaux par la poste donc? Dans la suite de ton post tu parle de secret militaire. En Confidentiel Dfense, les documents papiers sont assez galre  transporter (Double envellope, fourgon blind, Porteur Habilit etc...).
> Si la rponse est "Non", alors les morceaux sont sur le rseaux.


Piti, ne me dis pas que conserver des donnes hors rseau est une chose impossible.
Ou alors explique moi comment un hacker situ  des milliers de km peut obliger un CD Rom  sortir d'un coffre pour aller tout seul se mettre dans le lecteur d'un ordi.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Piti, ne me dis pas que conserver des donnes hors rseau est une chose impossible.
> Ou alors explique moi comment un hacker situ  des milliers de km peut obliger un CD Rom  sortir d'un coffre pour aller tout seul se mettre dans le lecteur d'un ordi.


Piti, explique moi comment tu forces 75 millions de personnes en 3 mois (nombre d'iphones vendu dbut 2015) a crer une clef, la mettre sur CD et l'envoyer  Apple par voie postale. (et encore, il faudrait faire N CDs a envoyer vers N tiers de confiances hors rseau)
Parce que si c'est automatique (via le rseau donc! et donc piratable) alors Apple est a la clef. Donc Scurit pourrie.

Je dis pas que c'est impossible, je dis que c'est trs cher, trs compliqu niveau logistique, que a rduit la scurit, et encore, si tout le monde gentiment le fait aprs son achat... Je suppose que tu mettrais a a la charge du constructeur en plus...




> Au moins on commence  discuter, ou disons, j'ai l'impression que mon propos semble un peu moins farfelu


Je n'ai pas relev tout  l'heure parce que ma foi, on est sur un forum informatique, et donc j'ai essay de t'expliquer les bases de la scurit dans ce cas et en quoi tes propositions taient absurdes ou contre-productives. 
La, tu retombeq dans une proposition dbile pour parer (inefficacement) un effet nfaste de ta proposition absurde.
Il va falloir admettre avoir tort, ou admettre tre un troll, auquel cas j'arrte immdiatement de te feed.

----------


## psychadelic

> Piti, explique moi comment tu forces 75 millions de personnes en 3 mois (nombre d'iphones vendu dbut 2015) a crer une clef, la mettre sur CD et l'envoyer  Apple par voie postale. (et encore, il faudrait faire N CDs a envoyer vers N tiers de confiances hors rseau)
> Parce que si c'est automatique (via le rseau donc! et donc piratable) alors Apple est a la clef. Donc Scurit pourrie.


On avance, on avance, au moins tu reconnais la possibilit d'avoir des donnes hors rseau qui puissent tre scurises.

Maintenant tu me demande comment on peut installer une seconde cl de dcryptage.
Comme tu  l'air d'tre quelqu'un de trs gentil, curieux et ouvert d'esprit (aller je ne parles pas de ton altruisme dlicat, j'ai l'impression que tu es trs modeste), et j'adore ton humour sur les trolls
Mais bon, je vais pas te donner non plus toutes les rponses au fur et  mesure que dcouvre les questions utiles.

Tu connais le systeme des tickets ?
on cre des milliers de tickets avec chacun un mro alatoire dessus, mais jamais le mme bien sur.
Puis ont les distribuent  des revendeurs, pour qu'ils les donnent  chacun de leur clients lors de la vente d'un smartphone.
Le ticket ce peut tre une minimmoire Flash, et on l'utilise pour attribuer la seconde cl de cryptage a l'iPhone, lors de son achat.

Comme ca, ni le vendeur, ni l'acheteur, ni le fabricant, bref ni personne ne peut savoir quelle valeur de cl de cryptage est attribue a quel tlphone, et de toutes faon cela ne servirait  rien puisqu'il s'agit d'une cl publique et non de la cl prive (qui elle permet de dcrypter).

Une autre question ????
Parce que ton sceppticisme  l'air d'tre un puit sans fond...

----------


## AoCannaille

> on cre des milliers de tickets avec chacun un mro alatoire dessus, mais jamais le mme bien sur.
> Puis ont les distribuent  des revendeurs, pour qu'ils les donnent  chacun de leur clients lors de la vente d'un smartphone.
> Le ticket ce peut tre une minimmoire Flash, et on l'utilise pour attribuer la seconde cl de cryptage a l'iPhone, lors de son achat.
> 
> Comme ca, ni le vendeur, ni l'acheteur, ni le fabricant, bref ni personne ne peut savoir quelle valeur de cl de cryptage est attribue a quel tlphone, et de toutes faon cela ne servirait  rien puisqu'il s'agit d'une cl publique et non de la cl prive (qui elle permet de dcrypter).
> 
> Une autre question ????
> Parce que ton sceppticisme  l'air d'tre un puit sans fond...


J'ai pas l'impression que tu essayes de t'abstraires de la solution technique pour voir les problmes gnraux. Donc oui, toujours des questions, les mmes que hier en fait :
Qui finance ?
Comment on force les utilisateur  utiliser leur 'ticket' pour generer la clef publique ?
Comment on force les utilisateur  communiquer la clef publique ? 
Comment (Postale? Efifcacit 0, rseau ? Scurit 0) ? 
 Qui d'ailleurs ? (Tu sais, toujours ce problme de tiers de confiance...)

Et encore une fois, Pourquoi ?


Personnellement j'ai l'impression que c'est toi qui n'arrives pas  voir les problmes d'thique qui vont avec ce procd et l'affaiblissement obligatoire de la scurit.


Je redonne mon exemple car je le trouve pertinent : 
*En cas de perquisition physique dans un appartement, on dfonce la porte incrimine, on ne demande pas la clef de toutes les portes de tous les citoyens.*

Je ne vois pas pourquoi, parce que la technique le peut, on devrait remettre en cause ce concept. Jusqu' preuve du contraire, on est prsum innocent.

----------


## psychadelic

*@ AoCannaille* (dsol, j'ai du dcouper ton prcdent post pour mieux y rpondre)




> Qui Finance ?


Question hors sujet. Et de toutes faon Apple  les moyens de payer pour ce genre de service.
C'est hors sujet parce que la question de fond est de s'interroger sur la possibilit d'avoir une qualit de protection quivalente ou suprieure  ce que propose Apple pour les donnes prives, tout en offrant en plus la possibilit d'accder ponctuellement au contenu d'un smartphone rcupr sur un criminel, et cela sans compromettre la scurit et le caractre priv pour les citoyens.




> Personnellement j'ai l'impression que c'est toi qui n'arrives pas  voir les problmes d'thique qui vont avec ce procd et l'affaiblissement obligatoire de la scurit.


_Affaiblissement obligatoire de la scurit_ :  cette phrase est une affirmation gratuite, elle est impossible  dmontrer.
Et si, je vois trs bien les problmes d'thique derrire ces questions, merci.




> Comment on force les utilisateurs  utiliser leur 'ticket' pour gnrer la clef publique ?


J'ai dj rpondu  cette question : 
Le ticket ce peut tre une mini-mmoire Flash, et on l'utilise pour attribuer la seconde cl de cryptage a l'iPhone, lors de son achat.
J'aurai du prciser : cela permet d'activer le smartphone, donc ce serai incontournable.




> Comment on force les utilisateur  communiquer la clef publique ?


On ne force par les utilisateurs   communiquer cette clef publique.
La fabrication des tickets gnre la partie cl publique et les N parties de la cl prive,  on a  juste une rfrence pour la correspondance des 2, qui reste visible sur le smartphone.
Il est impossible de savoir  l'avance la rfrence  qu'un smartphone aura.




> Comment (Postale? Efficacit, rseau ? Scurit) ? 
>  Qui d'ailleurs ? (Tu sais, toujours ce problme de tiers de confiance)


La production des tickets doit bien sur tre surveille,  mais a c'est juste un problme de logistique.
Je ne sais pas pour toi, mais j'ai travaill dans des enceintes scurises avec des gardes arms jusque dans les salles informatique.
Une fois les tickets raliss, on  plus besoin de gardes.




> Je redonne mon exemple car je le trouve pertinent : 
> En cas de perquisition physique dans un appartement, on dfonce la porte incrimine, on ne demande pas la clef de toutes les portes de tous les citoyens.


Oui, et alors ? Je ne veux pas non plus qu'on puisse donner une clef qui ouvre toute les portes.
Ton exemple ne s'applique pas  ce que je propose.




> Et encore une fois, Pourquoi ?


Je ne vois pas le sens de ce pourquoi

Personnellement je me suis demand pourquoi un tel acharnement  penser qu'une telle scurit ne puisse pas tre ralisable.
J'ai l'impression qu'il doit s'agir ici d'une peur profonde, tout  fait justifie sur le plan motionnel.
En tout cas elle correspond parfaitement  ce processus.
Alors rassure toi, je ne souhaite ni de prs ni de loin menacer la scurit de la vie prive de personne.
Je ne fais que dfendre mes ides et ma rflexion intellectuelle sur le plan thorique de ce sujet.

----------


## AoCannaille

> *@ AoCannaille* (dsol, j'ai du dcouper ton prcdent post pour mieux y rpondre)
> 
> 
> Question hors sujet. Et de toutes faon Apple  les moyens de payer pour ce genre de service.
> C'est hors sujet parce que la question de fond est de s'interroger sur la possibilit d'avoir une qualit de protection quivalente ou suprieure  ce que propose Apple pour les donnes prives, tout en offrant en plus la possibilit d'accder ponctuellement au contenu d'un smartphone rcupr sur un criminel, et cela sans compromettre la scurit et le caractre priv pour les citoyens.


Apple oui, et les autres? On ne fait pas de lois dirige comme a. Et si apple est le seul  faire a, a ne servira  rien.


> _Affaiblissement obligatoire de la scurit_ :  cette phrase est une affirmation gratuite, elle est impossible  dmontrer.
> Et si, je vois trs bien les problmes d'thique derrire ces questions, merci.
> 
> Le ticket ce peut tre une mini-mmoire Flash, et on l'utilise pour attribuer la seconde cl de cryptage a l'iPhone, lors de son achat.
> J'aurai du prciser : cela permet d'activer le smartphone, donc ce serai incontournable.
> 
> On ne force par les utilisateurs   communiquer cette clef publique.
> La fabrication des tickets gnre la partie cl publique et les N parties de la cl prive,  on a  juste une rfrence pour la correspondance des 2, qui reste visible sur le smartphone.
> Il est impossible de savoir  l'avance la rfrence  qu'un smartphone aura.
> ...


Ok, donc les gnrations de tickets sont toujours centraliss chez un tiers de confiance. la *dmonstration* de la faible scurit est l  : Plus d'acteurs => moins de scurit, c'est immuable comme rgle! 
Alice veut parler  Bob, Charlie ne doit pas intervenir. Le reste c'est du blabla. 
Ce blabla peut rapprocher le process de la scurit originale, mais par dfinition a ne peut jamais l'atteindre.




> Oui, et alors ? Je ne veux pas non plus qu'on puisse donner une clef qui ouvre toute les portes.
> Ton exemple ne s'applique pas  ce que je propose.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. pour adapter encore plus l'exemple, toi tu force les fabricant de srrures  fournir un double des clefs  l'Etat (ou autre) pour chaque porte




> Je ne vois pas le sens de ce pourquoi


Le pourquoi est l pour essayer de remettre en question le dbat: Pourquoi faire tout a? Est-ce que c'est lgitime?




> Personnellement je me suis demand pourquoi un tel acharnement  penser qu'une telle scurit ne puisse pas tre ralisable.


Bien sr qu'elle est ralisable. On peut effectivement baisser la scurit pour faire plaisir  nos dirigeants. La question n'est pas "Est-ce que c'est ralisable", mais "Est-ce que c'est souhaitable". 




> je ne souhaite ni de prs ni de loin menacer la scurit de la vie prive de personne.
> Je ne fais que dfendre mes ides et ma rflexion intellectuelle sur le plan thorique de ce sujet.


Et bien sur le plan thorique, la rponse est simple, plus il y a d'acteurs, moins il  y a de scurit. Quelque soit ta mise en oeuvre.

Et l'acharnement vient de l : tu refuse d'admettre une rgle simple de scu : Plus d'acteurs implique moins de scurit. Ce dbat ne sert  rien. Ta solution ne sera Jamais aussi scuris que l'existant, et il n'y a aucun intrt lgitime  baisser la scurit.

----------


## psychadelic

*@ AoCannaille >>*

>> Et bien sur le plan thorique, la rponse est simple, plus il y a d'acteurs, moins il y a de scurit. 
On connat tous cette formulation. 
Elle est simpliste et imprcise, donc inexacte. mieux, c'est une rgle, mais elle n'a pas valeur de vrit absolue ; Il existe des systmes ayant plus d'une  entre  qui sont bien mieux scuriss que d'autre n'en ayant qu'une seule.
La scurit c'est surtout un problme de moyens pour un objectifs donn,  plutt qu'un simple comptage de portes; faut pas tout confondre.

Mais tu a rajout :
>> Quelque soit ta mise en uvre. 
Alors que c'est ce qui justement fait toute la diffrence !

Une phrase plus exacte serait: *pour un mme niveau de scurit, ajouter des acteurs ajoute  la complexit.*


>> Et l'acharnement vient de l : tu refuses d'admettre une rgle simple de scu.
_ acharnement , [parce que je]  Refuse d'admettre ,_ t'es srieux la ?
Donc daprs toi, je fais de lobscurantisme ou je ne sais quoi de super mal ??
Je ne te trouve pas vraiment tolrant sur le coup !
Pour ma part, je te laisse avoir tes ides sur toutes les questions qui te plaises; mais  STP,  laisses moi avoir mes ides diffrentes des tiennes, mme si tu les considres comme des utopies ou je ne sais quoi d'autre.


>> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. pour adapter encore plus l'exemple, toi tu force les fabricants de serrures  fournir un double des clefs  ltat (ou autre) pour chaque porte
Ton analogie ne correspond toujours pas. je te propose :
Ce systme impose les fabricants  fournir N cls incompltes  N socits indpendantes. Cad aucun de ces tiers ne dispose d'une cl complte, pour des portes dont ils ne connaissent pas l'adresse. Ce qui ne donne pas vraiment des acteurs, mais des tmoins partiels.



>> Le pourquoi est l pour essayer de remettre en question le dbat: Pourquoi faire tout a? Est-ce que c'est lgitime?

J'ai justement rpondu  cette question : _Je ne fais que dfendre mes ides et ma rflexion intellectuelle sur le plan thorique de ce sujet._
C'est interdit ???
Je n'ai le pas le droit d'utiliser ce forum pour exprimer mes ides ???
Ou alors, c'est un sujet pour lequel il est interdit d'y rflchir ???

Rassure moi, Jespre que tu ne crois pas que le fait de penser, ou d'crire dans un forum (_et y blablater_) puisse avoir un caractre illgitime...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Le FBI aurait pay plus de 7 fois le salaire annuel de son directeur pour dbloquer liPhone de San Bernardino*
*Soit plus de 1,3 million USD*

Aprs quelques mois de bataille, le FBI a abandonn ses poursuites contre Apple dans la tuerie de San Bernardino o 14 personnes ont perdu la vie. Au milieu de ce conflit opposant le bureau fdral au fabricant de smartphones haut de gamme, se trouvait liPhone 5C excutant iOS 9 de lun des deux auteurs de lattaque. Le dispositif en possession du FBI implmente en effet un systme de chiffrement offert par la dernire version de lOS mobile dApple en plus dune fonctionnalit de scurit. Cette dernire aurait caus la suppression des donnes du tlphone, aprs des tentatives infructueuses du FBI dy accder.

Face  un risque de perdre des informations prcieuses qui auraient pu faire avancer le FBI dans son enqute sur laffaire de San Bernardino, le bureau fdral a saisi le tribunal pour obtenir la collaboration de la firme de Cupertino. Le tribunal a donc somm Apple dapporter une assistance technique au FBI, ce que le fabricant diPhone a refus. Face au refus dApple de collaborer, le FBI sest pay les services dune partie tierce pour dbloquer liPhone du terroriste. Les dernires nouvelles provenant des sources du Washington Post ont rvl que le bureau fdral aurait eu recours  des hackers professionnels chasseurs de primes pour accder aux donnes de liPhone, en contrepartie dune somme forfaitaire. Mais combien cela a-t-il cot  la police fdrale amricaine ?

Interrog par un modrateur  lAspen Security Forum, une confrence sur la scurit  Londres, sur la somme dcaisse par le FBI, James B. Comey, le directeur de lagence a fait savoir que cela a cot beaucoup dargent au FBI pour obtenir les failles zero-day qui ont t exploites pour dbloquer liPhone en sa possession. Pour nous donner une ide, il parle de beaucoup plus que tout ce quil va gagner le reste de sa carrire au poste de directeur du bureau fdral des tats-Unis. Si vous vous demandez combien alors, sa rponse tait :  beaucoup . Il continue ensuite pour dire :   coup sr, plus que ce que je vais gagner tout le temps qui me reste  ce poste, c'est--dire sept ans et quatre mois .  Mais  mon avis, cela en valait la peine , a-t-il ajout.

Comme le rapporte Reuters en se rfrant aux chiffres du FBI et de lUS Office of Management and Budget, le salaire annuel de monsieur James Comey slevait  183 300 dollars US en janvier 2015. Cest--dire que si lon fait fi des ventuels bonus et augmentations de salaire, sur le temps qui lui reste  passer  ce poste, James Comey pourra encore gagner au moins 1,3 million de dollars US. 

Le FBI aurait-il donc pay plus de 1,3 million de dollars US pour dbloquer liPhone en sa possession dans laffaire de San Bernardino ? Si oui, cela suggre donc que le FBI a battu le record des primes jamais payes  des hackers, parmi celles qui ont t divulgues  ce jour. Le record tait dtenu par la firme US Zerodium qui dans le cadre de son programme Zerodium's million Dollar iOS 9 Bug Bounty avait pay un million de dollars US  une quipe de hackers pour la soumission dune faille zero-day dans la dernire version du systme d'exploitation mobile d'Apple.


Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le FBI aurait eu recours  des hackers professionnels pour dbloquer l'iPhone du terroriste de l'attaque de San Bernardino

----------


## AoCannaille

> *@ AoCannaille >>*
> 
> >> Et bien sur le plan thorique, la rponse est simple, plus il y a d'acteurs, moins il y a de scurit. 
> On connat tous cette formulation. 
> Elle est simpliste et imprcise, donc inexacte. mieux, c'est une rgle, mais elle n'a pas valeur de vrit absolue ; Il existe des systmes ayant plus d'une  entre  qui sont bien mieux scuriss que d'autre n'en ayant qu'une seule.
> La scurit c'est surtout un problme de moyens pour un objectifs donn,  plutt qu'un simple comptage de portes; faut pas tout confondre.
> 
> Mais tu a rajout :
> >> Quelque soit ta mise en uvre. 
> ...


Cette rgle, c'est un axiome de la scurit, du bon sens pur. La remettre en cause, c'est comme si en mathmatique tu remettais en cause que 2+2=4 en affirmant que 2+2=5, mais que pour a tu ne passais pas par l'addition mais par tout un tas d'autres outils mathmatiques. La fin est la mme : si a la fin tu as 2+2 = 5, c'est que tu t'es tromp dans tes calculs.

Et on en parle pas d'ide, mais de ralit, on en parle pas religion, politique, ou musique, on parle d'une science exacte. Et du coup, ta notion d'obscurantisme est parfaite : a force de rpeter un truc faux  tout le monde, certains non initis pourront te croire!




> >> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. pour adapter encore plus l'exemple, toi tu force les fabricants de serrures  fournir un double des clefs  ltat (ou autre) pour chaque porte
> Ton analogie ne correspond toujours pas. je te propose :
> Ce systme impose les fabricants  fournir N cls incompltes  N socits indpendantes. Cad aucun de ces tiers ne dispose d'une cl complte, pour des portes dont ils ne connaissent pas l'adresse. Ce qui ne donne pas vraiment des acteurs, mais des tmoins partiels.


Des entreprises "tmoins partiels" remplis d'employs faillibles et intresss qui avec un peu de recherche se dbrouilleront vite pour redevenir des acteurs malveillants.



> >> Le pourquoi est l pour essayer de remettre en question le dbat: Pourquoi faire tout a? Est-ce que c'est lgitime?
> 
> J'ai justement rpondu  cette question : _Je ne fais que dfendre mes ides et ma rflexion intellectuelle sur le plan thorique de ce sujet._
> C'est interdit ???
> Je n'ai le pas le droit d'utiliser ce forum pour exprimer mes ides ???
> Ou alors, c'est un sujet pour lequel il est interdit d'y rflchir ???
> 
> Rassure moi, Jespre que tu ne crois pas que le fait de penser, ou d'crire dans un forum (_et y blablater_) puisse avoir un caractre illgitime...


Le pourquoi ne concerne pas la question "Pourquoi on dbat?",  mais "Pourquoi on mettrait tout a en place?". Le dbat est intressant et ne doit pas tre limit. C'est ce que tu propose qu'on ne doit pas tre mis en place.




Tu es passe d'une argumentation sur un sujet prcis (qui visiblement n'est pas ton fort, tu as du l'apprendre sur le tas ou te contenter d'article de presse par-ci par l) avec quelques piques personnelles (qui j'ignore  chaque fois)  un GROS glissement de sujet du genre "Je ne peux pas avoir tort car tout le monde peut avoir ses ides. Et toi l, tu essaye de m'empcher de les exprimer" 
Ce qui est videment compltement faux. D'ailleurs si je n'tais pas l pour te rpondre, tu ne les exprimerais pas ces fameuses ides...

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Si j'ai bien compris :
- Apple bloque une enqute en refusant d'excuter une injonction du tribunal, tout en ayant aucune rpercussion judiciaire sur le refus d'excuter l'injonction (puisque les poursuites ont t abandonnes)
- C'est le contribuable qui se retrouve  payer le service qu'Apple a refus de rendre

Apple est all trop loin. Son image de chevalier blanc de la vie prive se ternit. Apple a banni la pornographie et les anti-virus sur leur matriel mais le terrorisme en revanche a ne lui pose aucun problme.

En effet si Apple excute les demandes du FBI pour les dblocages individuels mais a refus la backdoor gnralise comme il le prtend dans sa version des faits, pourquoi le FBI aurait eu besoin des services d'un hacker pour pntrer un tlphone bien spcifique, via une faille qui concerne un modle spcifique d'iPhone, le 5C (qui ne doit pas tre l'un des plus rpandus) et sous une version bien particulire d'iOS, et a pour un cot exorbitant ?

D'un autre ct je reste surpris sur l'aspect "feuilleton" de cette histoire.

----------


## Mdinoc

> En effet si Apple excute les demandes du FBI pour les dblocages individuels mais a refus la backdoor gnralise comme il le prtend dans sa version des faits, pourquoi le FBI aurait eu besoin des services d'un hacker pour pntrer un tlphone bien spcifique, via une faille qui concerne un modle spcifique d'iPhone, le 5C (qui ne doit pas tre l'un des plus rpandus) et sous une version bien particulire d'iOS, et a pour un cot exorbitant ?


La rponse est pourtant simple: Avant, Appel gardait un double des cls, et les fournissait au FBI sur simple "demande". Suite au toll qui a suivi diverses rvlations lies, Apple a modifi la fonctionnalit de cryptage des donnes d'iOS 9 pour qu'il soit entirement ct client. Apple n'en a donc plus les cls, et il n'ont plus d'autre moyen pour satisfaire une demande du FBI que de saboter le systme (ce qui fragiliserait la scurit de *tous* les tlphones sous iOS 9), ce qu'ils ont refus de faire.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> La rponse est pourtant simple: Avant, Appel gardait un double des cls, et les fournissait au FBI sur simple "demande". Suite au toll qui a suivi diverses rvlations lies, Apple a modifi la fonctionnalit de cryptage des donnes d'iOS 9 pour qu'il soit entirement ct client. Apple n'en a donc plus les cls, et il n'ont plus d'autre moyen pour satisfaire une demande du FBI que de saboter le systme (ce qui fragiliserait la scurit de *tous* les tlphones sous iOS 9), ce qu'ils ont refus de faire.


Oui, tout  fait je suis tout  fait conscient que dans le cadre d'un chiffrement si personne n'a de double ou d'universel on ne peut pas dchiffer le tlphone, sauf  exploiter une faiblesse de l'algorithme (mais si c'tait le cas, l'algo devrait tre chang).

Cependant, dans le cas de l'affaire de l'iPhone 5C, il n'tait pas a priori question de chiffrement, mais d'une simple scurit d'auto-effacement de l'appareil au bout de dix essais. Il n'y avait donc aucune cl de chiffrement  donner ou  casser, mais une scurit  faire sauter. Chose qui serait, normalement, possible  faire, mme si videmment je ne connais pas l'lectronique ou le logiciel interne d'Apple pour pouvoir juger de la faisabilit relle de la chose.

Mais tout a suppose bien sr qu'on nous dit bien la vrit, or je suspecte qu'il y a pas mal de faux ou d'omissions dans les faits qui nous sont rapports.  :;):

----------


## ternel

Ca ne te viendrais pas  l'ide que la scurit  faire saut, c'est justement la donne  trouver pour dchiffrer le contenu?
Parce que pour toi, un mot de passe sert  quelque chose si les donnes sont accessibles en se contentant de lire la mmoire (par exemple, en la branchant sur un pc?)

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Ca ne te viendrais pas  l'ide que la scurit  faire saut, c'est justement la donne  trouver pour dchiffrer le contenu?


Dans ce cas, pourquoi un hackeur peut faire quelque chose qui est certifi impossible par Apple si je te comprends bien ?  :;): 

De toute faon mme si un brute forte est requis pour le dchiffrement, Apple a la possibilit de passer outre le risque d'effacement au bout de dix tentatives, personne n'osera affirmer le contraire. Ce qui veut dire qu'Apple a le pouvoir de rendre le brute force possible pour dcouvrir la cl de chiffrement, l o un brute-force sans l'aide d'Apple risque l'effacement total du priphrique si l'option correspondante est active.

Donc  ce titre Apple n'a pas de lgitimit de refuser son aide, mme si elle ne peut pas faire le brute-force elle-mme.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Dans ce cas, pourquoi un hackeur peut faire quelque chose qui est certifi impossible par Apple si je te comprends bien ?


a a t dit dans l'article, ils ont utilis une faille zero-day quelque part. Une faille que Apple ne connaissait videmment pas, car s'il la connaissaient, ils l'auraient corrige.



> Apple a la possibilit de passer outre le risque d'effacement au bout de dix tentatives, personne n'osera affirmer le contraire. Ce qui veut dire qu'Apple a le pouvoir de rendre le brute force possible pour dcouvrir la cl de chiffrement, l o un brute-force sans l'aide d'Apple risque l'effacement total du priphrique si l'option correspondante est active.
> 
> Donc  ce titre Apple n'a pas de lgitimit de refuser son aide, mme si elle ne peut pas faire le brute-force elle-mme.


Si un tlphone accepte un update sans tre dverrouill d'abord, c'est qu'il a des trous *bants* de scurit. La fameuse faille zero-day consistait probablement  trouver un moyen de passer a.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Si un tlphone accepte un update sans tre dverrouill d'abord, c'est qu'il a des trous *bants* de scurit. La fameuse faille zero-day consistait probablement  trouver un moyen de passer a.


Je suis d'accord l-dessus, mais je ne pensais pas  une mise  jour logicielle. Je pensais plutt  une ouverture physique de la machine et intervenir directement sur les composants pour lire le contenu de la mmoire depuis l'extrieur, chose que seul Apple pourrait raisonnablement faire en connaissant le schma de construction exact. Aprs videmment c'est plus facile  dire qu' faire, surtout si Apple n'a pas prvu ce genre d'oprations lors de la conception de l'appareil.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Je suis d'accord l-dessus, mais je ne pensais pas  une mise  jour logicielle. Je pensais plutt  une ouverture physique de la machine et intervenir directement sur les composants pour lire le contenu de la mmoire depuis l'extrieur, chose que seul Apple pourrait raisonnablement faire en connaissant le schma de construction exact. Aprs videmment c'est plus facile  dire qu' faire, surtout si Apple n'a pas prvu ce genre d'oprations lors de la conception de l'appareil.


a j'y pensais aussi, Apple aurait pu extraire les donnes cryptes physiquement de l'appareil, puis les passer au FBI pour qu'ils fassent leur brute force. Le problme, c'est qu' ma connaissance le FBI exigeait plus que a.

----------


## LSMetag

> a j'y pensais aussi, Apple aurait pu extraire les donnes cryptes physiquement de l'appareil, puis les passer au FBI pour qu'ils fassent leur brute force. Le problme, c'est qu' ma connaissance le FBI exigeait plus que a.


Apple a toujours collabor avec la justice jusqu' prsent. Je pense qu'il aurait parfaitement pu retirer ce systme de scurit sur le tlphone incrimin. Aprs le dchiffrage par brute force (s'il tait question de code PIN videmment (a peut tre un mot de passe) aurait fait le reste. 

Mais le FBI demandait qu'on lui fournisse des failles, ou alors qu'on lui en cre. Ou encore que Apple fournisse l'outil qu'il a utilis pour contourner la scurit. C'est l qu'Apple n'a pas coopr, et pour moi il a eu raison.

Que le FBI paye des hackers pros pour leur trouver des failles zero-day qu'ils ne divulguent pas ok. Mais je trouve sain qu'Apple n'ait pas  se rendre complice de a.

----------


## psychadelic

> >>


>> Cette rgle, c'est un axiome de la scurit, du bon sens pur. (plus il y a d'acteurs, moins il y a de scurit)
>>  on parle d'une science exacte.

Quoi ?
La scurisation et la protection seraient englobes dans une  science exacte  ?
C'est une plaisanterie non ?


>> Des entreprises "tmoins partiels" remplis d'employs faillibles et intresss qui avec un peu de recherche se dbrouilleront vite pour redevenir des acteurs malveillants.

Il s'agit tout de mme d'informations anonymises et partielles, mises sous coffre.
Et j'ai un autre  axiome  pour toi*:
*plus le nombre de personnes  corrompre pour complter une information est grand, et mieux cette information est protge.*

Ce qui, d'vidence cela va  l'encontre de ton axiome*: plus il y a d'acteurs, moins il y a de scurit.

Ou alors explique moi pourquoi une si vaste majorit de personnes  fassent tout de mme confiance aux banques pour y prserver leur argent, utilisent leurs services des coffres, etc..
Parce que la, a fait  vachement plein de monde dans les banques (donc d'acteurs)*; ce qui reprsente un risque vident daprs toi !

Et quand bien mme ils auraient reconstitu cette seconde cl, ils ne peuvent rien en faire, puisque  la rfrence lie est anonyme. J'ai vraiment l'impression que tu n'a pas vraiment pris le temps de rflchir  ma proposition, parce que tes propos tombent toujours  cot de ce que j'ai dcrit.


Et sur la question de ton "Pourquoi"..
tu es pass de: 
>> Pourquoi faire tout a? Est-ce que c'est lgitime?
 maintenant:
>> le pourquoi ne concerne pas la question "Pourquoi on dbat?", mais "Pourquoi on mettrait tout a en place?"
ou tu conclu:
>> C'est ce que tu propose qu'on ne doit pas tre mis en place.

Alors Ok, j'ai entendu, tu ne veux pas que ce que je propose soit mis en place. Soit, c'est ton droit de penser ainsi, c'est sens tre un argument??

Alors, pour me rpter encore une fois :

Pour ma part, je crois qu'il est possible d'avoir un niveau de scurit important (disons aussi fort que celui qu'Apple propose actuellement) qui permette de concilier la problmatique de prserver la vie prive [contenue dans un smartphone], et les problmes de scurit publique qui y sont lis.

Et mme si je suis peut-tre le seul  le croire ici, je ne suis pas pour autant le seul  croire cela vraiment ralisable.

Et je ne vais pas te dire: OK, je change d'avis, uniquement pour te faire plaisir, alors que je n'ai pas trouv dans tes propos (ou d'autres) le moindre argument valable qui puisse m'inciter  y penser diffremment.


>>  D'ailleurs si je n'tais pas l pour te rpondre, tu ne les exprimerais pas ces fameuses ides... 
Tu m'a l'air bien sur de toi...

----------


## GuillaumeCapita

Tout ceci ne serait-il pas un simple coup marketing de Apple?

----------


## eric.c

J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'ils vont trouver dans cet I-phone. S'ils ont pay plus d'un million de $ pour lire x centaines de messages du type "Ce soir c'est moi qui prends le pain" je ne suis pas sr que le pognon des contribuables soit bien dpens  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

Il me semblait avoir lu depuis un moment dj sur un forum Anglophone qu'ils n'avaient rien trouv.

----------


## ternel

Depuis le temps, on en aurait entendu parl, je pense  ::aie::

----------


## Vivien46

> Il me semblait avoir lu depuis un moment dj sur un forum Anglophone qu'ils n'avaient rien trouv.


J'ai lu les mmes chos, mais quelles que soient les informations qu'ils ont pu trouver dans ce tlphone, il tait vident qu'ils allaient communiquer qu'ils n'ont "rien trouv".

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai lu les mmes chos, mais quelles que soient les informations qu'ils ont pu trouver dans ce tlphone, *il tait vident qu'ils allaient communiquer qu'ils n'ont "rien trouv"*.


Oui et non.

Qu'ils ne disent pas ce qu'ils ont trouv exactement pour pas que les individus concerns changent leurs plans, a je comprend. 

Mais je ne vois pas ce que cela leur apporterait de plus de dire qu'ils n'ont trouv du tout, si ce n'est pas vrai ? 

Au contraire, ils auraient pu dire "ah vous voyez, si Apple nous avait aid, on aurait pu avoir ces renseignements plus vite, il faut remdier  cela". Historie d'essayer de faire basculer l'opinion publique de leur ct.


Je pense que le manque de communication officielle sur le fait qu'ils aient trouv ou non quelque chose, montre bien qu'ils n'ont rien trouv, et qu'aprs plusieurs mois  avoir fait chier Apple, et avoir dbours 7 millions de $, ils essaient de se faire oublier pour ne pas passer encore plus pour des cons car d'habitude, quand ce genre d'organisation a raison, ce ne sont pas les derniers  s'en vanter.

----------


## pyriame

Apple c'est le diable.

Quant je pense  tous le mal qu'on a pu dire a l'poque sur Crosoft qui avait failli tre dmembr en plusieurs entit en vertu des loi antitrust.... C'tait des rigolo par rapport  Apple! 
Musique, tlphone, bientt tl, tous au format propritaire videment... Et vas y que je tente de prendre une com sur les appel tlphonique pass depuis un iphone (si si ils ont tent avec Orange) et vas y que je te prend 30% de com sur ton appli que je peut virer du jour au lendemain de mon magasin sans motif. Et vas y que je t'interdit de faire des appli qui concurrence mon appli maison pour la vente de journaux en ligne, et vas y que je fou tous mes cordons (couteur, rechargement ) dans un format que je suis le seul a avoir pour surtout pas que tu passes commande ailleurs...

Bref y'a pas plus antifreeware qu' Apple. Il font des pub "san francisco powaa" "on est des mec cool" mais c'est une vaste fumisterie. Dans le genre march captif on fait pas pire.

Maintenant il se font les hros du droit a la vie priv ??! On nage en plein rve... C'est le droit a tre les seuls  *POSSEDER* vos informations priv qu'il revendiquent ne vous mprenez pas les gars! Ce que vous coutez, la ou vous vous dplacer, les photos que vous partagez eux ils y ont un accces no limit. J'ai pas confiance en le FBI pour le respect de ma vie prive mais j'ai encore moins confiance en apple. 

Sur ce problme de portable. Tu tue un gars, la police a le droit de perquisitionns chez toi. Elle devrait avoir le droit de perquisitionns ton tlphone. Et quant ta maison est verrouill la police fait appel  un serrurier. On demande juste a Appel de fournir le double de la cl si un juge dcide d'une enqute. Je vois pas ou est le problme. 

Qu'Apple ne souhaite pas faire de backdoor je suis a 200% ok avec eux. En revanche il est tout a fait possible de concevoir une cl physique, matriel, sorte de plug qui reste dans un coffre fort chez Apple et qui, sur demande d'un juge, peut ouvrir comme ma concierge, la porte de mon appartement.    

la biz

----------


## RyzenOC

> En revanche il est tout a fait possible de concevoir une cl physique, matriel, sorte de plug qui reste dans un coffre fort chez Apple et qui, sur demande d'un juge, peut ouvrir comme ma concierge, la porte de mon appartement.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, les smartphone devrait pouvoir tre dverrouiller, mais pas a distance. Donc le coffre ne devrait pas etre chez Apple, mais dans l'iphone.
Une sorte de composant Electronique physique par exemple, qui si il est retir en suivant une procdure complexe que seul Apple conaitrais permettrais par exemple daccder a toute les info en clair de l'iphone.

Pas de backdoor donc, le fbi aurais juste a prendre l'iphone, l'apporter a Apple via laposte, et Apple lui livre toutes les infos demand.

Peu importe le systme de dchiffrage, il faut juste que sa ne puisse pas se faire a distance, mais bien en manipulant lappareil *physiquement*.
Sa me semble tre un bon compromis entre scurit et vie prive, puisque on pourrais espionner des personnes cas par cas.

----------


## Mdinoc

> retir en suivant une procdure complexe que seul Apple conaitrais


Pas ralisable, il y aura forcment des fuites sur la procdure.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pas ralisable, il y aura forcment des fuites sur la procdure.


On peut imaginer une procdure plus complexe que simplement retir une puce, c'tais juste un exemple, mais a la limite on s'en tape que se soit simple ou complexe.
A partir du moment ou on peut dverrouiller lappareil uniquement physiquement, sa limite considrablement le risque de hack, ou despionnage de masse en tous cas.

Faut juste faire gaffe qu'on te pique pas ton iphone dans la rue. y'a toujours un risque, mais sa me semble tre le meilleur compris pour protger ces donnes tous en assurant aux gouvernements de faire leurs boulot correctement pour lutter "contre le terrorisme", sans dbordement.

Si quelqu'un est accus de terrorisme, la police demande au juge de perquisitionner le domicile du mec, de confisquer son smartphone pour l'analyser. Au moins ils pourrons pas le faire  3 milliards dindividus avec des data center.

----------


## Zirak

> Faut juste faire gaffe qu'on te pique pas ton iphone dans la rue.


Bah tout le problme est l, le chiffrement  la base, c'est aussi pour viter qu'un inconnu accde  tes donnes en cas de perte / vol de ton tlphone...

Si tu veux vraiment un systme physique, je pense qu'il faudrait une espce de prise d'entre propritaire sous la batterie, o Apple pourrait venir brancher un appareil avec un logiciel cod par leurs soins, pour rcuprer les donnes (chiffres ou non), sur demande d'un juge, ou un truc dans le genre.

----------


## Mdinoc

> On peut imaginer une procdure plus complexe que simplement retir une puce, c'tais juste un exemple, mais a la limite on s'en tape que se soit simple ou complexe.
> A partir du moment ou on peut dverrouiller lappareil uniquement physiquement, sa limite considrablement le risque de hack, ou despionnage de masse en tous cas.
> 
> Faut juste faire gaffe qu'on te pique pas ton iphone dans la rue. y'a toujours un risque, mais sa me semble tre le meilleur compris pour protger ces donnes tous en assurant aux gouvernements de faire leurs boulot correctement pour lutter "contre le terrorisme", sans dbordement.
> 
> Si quelqu'un est accus de terrorisme, la police demande au juge de perquisitionner le domicile du mec, de confisquer son smartphone pour l'analyser. Au moins ils pourrons pas le faire  3 milliards dindividus avec des data center.


Pour a au moins, je suis d'accord.
Mais tout en gardant ceci en considration:



> Bah tout le problme est l, le chiffrement  la base, c'est aussi pour viter qu'un inconnu accde  tes donnes en cas de perte / vol de ton tlphone...


Par contre, pour a:



> Si tu veux vraiment un systme physique, je pense qu'il faudrait une espce de prise d'entre propritaire sous la batterie, o Apple pourrait venir brancher un appareil avec un logiciel cod par leurs soins, pour rcuprer les donnes (chiffres ou non), sur demande d'un juge, ou un truc dans le genre.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, la "prise propritaire" a se contourne trs facilement aussi. 
En gros, on retombe dans le coup de ncessiter une "seconde cl prive chez Big Brother", dont on a dj dbattu la fragilit, qu'on combine cette fois-ci avec une ncessit d'un accs physique au tlphone. Mais je doute que ce soit suffisant (si la cl est obtenue par un hacker, il pourra accder aux donnes de tout portable sur lequel il met la main...)

----------


## AoCannaille

> Pour a au moins, je suis d'accord.
> Mais tout en gardant ceci en considration:
> 
> Par contre, pour a:
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord, la "prise propritaire" a se contourne trs facilement aussi. 
> En gros, on retombe dans le coup de ncessiter une "seconde cl prive chez Big Brother", dont on a dj dbattu la fragilit, qu'on combine cette fois-ci avec une ncessit d'un accs physique au tlphone. Mais je doute que ce soit suffisant (si la cl est obtenue par un hacker, il pourra accder aux donnes de tout portable sur lequel il met la main...)


Compltement d'accord. a me fait penser aux boitiers des constructeurs de voitures sans clefs ( donc  carte ). J'ai vu un repportage d'un voleur qui avait achet sur le march chinois un boitier multimarque et qui reprogrammais une bmw en 5 minutes avec ce truc l et partait avec...

A la rigueur, Apple pourrait ne pas empcher le brute-force, de toute faon il faut un un accs physique et un supercalculateur pour dchiffrer une protection rcente dans un temps acceptable. 
a limiterait donc beaucoup le nombre de personne pouvant faire a (grosso modo les gouvernement et quelques grosses facs) et on peut toujours coupler cette action avec une autorisation judiciaire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le FBI ne va pas communiquer  Apple la faille dont il s'est servi * 
*pour dbloquer l'iPhone de lauteur des attentats de San Bernardino  * 

En fvrier dernier, un bras de fer opposant Apple au FBI a t amorc. Lobjet du litige ? Un iPhone dont sest servi lauteur des attentats de San Bernardino : le FBI voulait obtenir un moyen de contourner la scurit autour du dispositif qui tait verrouill afin de ne pas perdre les donnes lors dune manipulation, Apple de son ct refusait, estimant quil lui tait demand de fournir une porte drobe. Malgr linjonction dun tribunal, Apple a refus de se soumettre  cette exigence.

Cette affaire a t porte  des tribunaux de plus grandes instances. Pendant que les actions lgales avaient lieu dun ct, le FBI avait laiss comprendre quil serait bien intress si une tierce partie pouvait lui prter ses comptences pour rsoudre cette affaire. 

Avant le dbut de la confrontation orale, sa demande semblait avoir un retour positif puisquil a demand une suspension de laudience ainsi que de linjonction pesant sur Apple, le temps quil puisse vrifier la mthode qui lui tait propose et lappliquer  liPhone en question.

Tous les tests ayant t concluants, le gouvernement a officiellement dcid dabandonner laffaire qui lopposait  Apple. Ce dernier a dclar que  Depuis le dbut, nous nous sommes opposs  la demande du FBI qui a attendu dApple la conception dune porte drobe dans liPhone parce que nous croyons que cela est mal et va crer un dangereux prcdent. Suite  ce refus de cooprer, rien de cela ne sest produit. Cette affaire naurait jamais d avoir lieu. 

Nous continuerons daider les forces de lordre durant leurs enqutes, comme nous lavons fait jusquici, et nous continuerons damliorer la scurit de nos produits tant donn que les menaces et les attaques sur nos donnes deviennent de plus en plus frquentes et de plus en plus sophistiques. 

Apple est persuad que les citoyens aux tats-Unis et de par le monde mritent de voir leurs donnes protges : ils ont droit  la scurit, mais galement  une vie prive. Sacrifier lun de ces lments se traduirait par exposer des gens, voire des pays,  de plus grands risques.

Ce cas a soulev des problmes qui ncessitent un dialogue national sur nos liberts civiles, ainsi que sur la scurit collective et la vie prive. Apple demeure prt  participer  ce dbat .

Mais comment les forces de lordre sy sont-elles prises ? LElectronic Frontier Foundation a estim que  si le FBI a utilis une vulnrabilit iOS pour se rendre dans liPhone pour le cas de San Bernardino, le VEP (Vulnerabilities Equities Process, la  politique officielle du gouvernement amricain pour dterminer quand divulguer une vulnrabilit de scurit) doit tre appliqu. Ce qui signifie que les pronostics seront en faveur dApple qui aura alors une forte chance davoir des informations sur la vulnrabilit. Ce qui permettra  Apple de colmater la faille et de protger la scurit de tous ses utilisateurs .    

Pourtant, daprs une information du quotidien Reuters, si le FBI a donn  Apple des informations le 14 avril dernier sur des failles sur iOS et Mac OS X, Apple nen est pas plus avanc que a. En effet, le FBI a laiss entendre  la Maison-Blanche quil na pas de  proprit lgale sur linformation ncessaire et les techniques qui ont t utilises pour passer outre la scurit de liPhone, alors cette vulnrabilit ne saurait passer par lexamen du VEP.   

Le lendemain, le FBI communiquait  Apple une vulnrabilit qui touche iOS et Mac OS X. Malgr cette initiative, cela na pas chang la perception dApple sur le programme VEP du gouvernement qui savre moins efficace quil ny parat, a avanc un cadre dirigeant dApple sous couvert danonymat. Il a expliqu que la faille en question a t corrige il y a dj neuf mois avec la sortie diOS 9 et de Mac OS El Capitan. 

Source : Reuters

----------


## Mdinoc

> le FBI a laiss entendre  la Maison Blanche quil na pas de proprit lgale sur linformation ncessaire et les techniques qui ont t utiliss pour passer outre la scurit de liPhone,


Parce que c'est la bote qui facture cher qui la connait, c'est a?

----------


## LSMetag

Mieux vaut encore une faille zero-day non divulgue qu'un backdoor. 

Sur le principe, Apple ne lse pas ses clients et apparemment il faut avoir le tlphone de l'intress, mme si je peux me tromper.

----------


## Traroth2

Non mais vous vous rendez compte  quel niveau de dlire on en arrive ? Le FBI facilite le piratage des quipements informatiques des citoyens en refusant de divulguer des failles, dsormais ! Pas la NSA, le FBI, c'est  dire une police !

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.




> Le FBI ne va pas communiquer  Apple la faille dont il s'est servi


Et pour cause, car Apple serait capable de supprimer cette faille.




> Pendant que les actions lgales avaient lieu dun ct, le FBI avait laiss comprendre quil serait bien intress si une tierce partie pouvait lui prter ses comptences pour rsoudre cette affaire.


Incitation au piratage. Est-ce lgal ? Vu que c'est le FBI, il faut croire que oui.




> Tous les tests ayant t concluants, le gouvernement a officiellement dcid dabandonner laffaire qui lopposait  Apple.


C'est l que je ne comprends plus.
Si l'affaire est abandonn, c'est--dire par un moyen lgal aux Etats-unis, le FBI ne peut obtenir de la part d'Apple cette fameuse porte-drobe.
Mais est-ce que le FBI, en demandant l'aide  cette socit Isralienne ne se retrouve pas elle-mme dans lillgalit ?

Est-ce que Apple ne peut pas se retourner contre le FBI pour avoir illgalement aux Etats-unis, fait officiellement du piratage sur du matriel Apple ?
C'est  croire qu'il y a deux lois deux mesures aux Etats-unis.




> Apple est persuad que les citoyens aux tats-Unis et de par le monde mritent de voir leurs donnes protges : ils ont droit  la scurit, mais galement  une vie prive.


Je suis d'accord avec cela. Oui sauf que la notion de vie prive n'est pas la mme aux Etats-unis que dans le reste du monde.
Encore une fois, est-ce la loi amricaine qui va supplanter les autres lois de part le monde ?

Et que fait-on de l'espionnage industriel, politique, commercial ... ?




> Il a expliqu que la faille en question a t corrige il y a dj neuf mois avec la sortie diOS 9 et de Mac OS El Capitan.


Est-ce une incitation commerciale de la part d'Apple pour changer de tlphone en passant  IOS 9 ?

@+

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Non mais vous vous rendez compte  quel niveau de dlire on en arrive ? Le FBI facilite le piratage des quipements informatiques des citoyens en refusant de divulguer des failles, dsormais ! Pas la NSA, le FBI, c'est  dire une police !


Non mais vous vous rendez compte  quel niveau de dlire on en arrive ? Le FBI oblig de faire appel  une socit tierce et dbourser une somme folle d'argent public pour dverrouiller un priphrique dans le cadre d'une affaire criminelle, qu'Apple refuse d'ouvrir, mme sous une injonction judiciaire ?

Oui a peut marcher dans les deux sens. Si un tiers a pu le faire, Apple aurait pu le faire. Mais Apple visiblement a un passe-droit pour refuser des injonctions judiciaires et n'avoir aucune rpercussion.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui a peut marcher dans les deux sens. Si un tiers a pu le faire, Apple aurait pu le faire. Mais Apple visiblement a un passe-droit pour refuser des injonctions judiciaires et n'avoir aucune rpercussion.


Sauf qu'on a pas demand  Apple de hacker de le tlphone mais de crer une porte drobe, les deux demandes taient diffrentes...

Et si Apple avait t au courant pour la faille utilise par l'autre entreprise, ils auraient corrigs la faille et donc non, ils n'auraient pas pu le faire.  ::aie:: 

C'est pourtant pas si compliqu  comprendre...

----------


## MichaelREMY

C'est devenu lourd ce sujet quand-mme. Faudrait arrter ce Hoax.
Tout le monde sait que les entreprises amricaines ont l'obligation de se soumettre  la loi Amricaine pour lutter contre le terrorisme et mme moins (drogue, crime..etc).

Tout le monde aura compris que Apple a aid le gouvernement en douce, et ensuite fait croire qu'en fait il n'a pas cd pour garder sa "rputation commerciale".
Si le gouvernement a effectivement craqu un iphone, alors pourquoi apple ne porte pas plainte car cest interdit.

c'est un faux sujet et une fausse news.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est devenu lourd ce sujet quand-mme. Faudrait arrter ce Hoax.
> Tout le monde sait que les entreprises amricaines ont l'obligation de se soumettre  la loi Amricaine pour lutter contre le terrorisme et mme moins (drogue, crime..etc).
> 
> Tout le monde aura compris que Apple a aid le gouvernement en douce, et ensuite fait croire qu'en fait il n'a pas cd pour garder sa "rputation commerciale".


Et je suppose que tu es un expert en droit amricain qui connait toutes les jurisprudences  ce propos pour tre si sr de toi ?

Quel intrt d'aller jusqu'en justice, et de faire tout ce blabla dans les journaux, si c'est certains qu'ils les ont aids ? 

Si ils sont dans l'obligation d'aider, le FBI faisait sa demande, Apple s'excutaient, cela n'allait pas en justice, pas un mot dans les journaux, et la rputation commerciale d'Apple ne craignait strictement rien, vu que le public n'aurait t au courant de rien... 

Et la justement, la rputation d'Apple en prend un coup, puisque mme si ils se prsentent en dfenseur du client, il y a des failles dans leur produit. 

Donc avoir bonne rputation au niveau scurit et vie prive, quand le FBI annonce dans les journaux qu'ils ont russi  avoir les infos via une faille, j'y crois moyen...





> Si le gouvernement a effectivement craqu un iphone, alors pourquoi apple ne porte pas plainte car cest interdit.


Car si ils gagnent et qu'on met le FBI en prison, qui arrtera les terroristes ?  ::aie:: 

Et puis ce n'est pas le FBI qui a crack le tlphone, mais une socit tierce. Donc non Apple n'attaquera pas le FBI.

----------


## 4sStylZ

> Quel intrt
>  d'aller jusqu'en justice, et de faire tout ce blabla dans les journaux, si c'est certains qu'ils les ont aids ? 
> 
> Si ils sont dans l'obligation d'aider, le FBI faisait sa demande, Apple s'excutaient, cela n'allait pas en justice, pas un mot dans les journaux, et la rputation commerciale d'Apple ne craignait strictement rien, vu que le public n'aurait t au courant de rien...


Tu te rend compte de limpact mdiatique dun tel discours pour Apple?
Apple refuse de rendre les armes fasse  ltat pour protger les utilisateurs finaux.
On peut pas rver mieux comme campagne de pub, et elle ne doit pas couter chre vu que la presse relaie linfo  tour de bras.

----------


## Zirak

> On peut pas rver mieux comme campagne de pub, et elle ne doit pas couter chre vu que la presse relaie linfo  tour de bras.


Avec juste derrire le FBI qui clame dans les mmes journaux qu'ils ont eu ce qu'ils voulaient car le tlphone a (au moins) une faille ? 

Je pense que l'on a pas tout  fait la mme dfinition de "bonne campagne de pub".

Et puis surtout, est-ce qu'Apple avait vraiment besoin de redorer son blason ? Je n'ai pas spcialement l'impression.

----------


## Iradrille

> Avec juste derrire le FBI qui clame dans les mmes journaux qu'ils ont eu ce qu'ils voulaient car le tlphone a (au moins) une faille ? 
> 
> Je pense que l'on a pas tout  fait la mme dfinition de "bonne campagne de pub".


Bof tout le monde le sait qu'il y a des failles un peu partout qui attendent d'tre dcouvertes.
(Et s'il faut dpenser une telle somme pour chaque tlphone, on peut mme aller jusqu'a considrer cette faille comme inexistante car trop chre  exploiter.)




> Et puis surtout, est-ce qu'Apple avait vraiment besoin de redorer son blason ? Je n'ai pas spcialement l'impression.


Vu les rsultats financiers mauvais dcevants d'Apple a ne peut pas leur faire de mal.

----------


## Zirak

> (Et s'il faut dpenser une telle somme pour chaque tlphone, on peut mme aller jusqu'a considrer cette faille comme inexistante car trop chre  exploiter.)


Cela a t cette somme l car c'tait le FBI qui demandait officiellement  une bois spcialise, si des personnes mal intentionnes dcouvrent la faille, elles n'auront pas besoin de rclamer cette somme pour se faire de l'argent.




> Vu les rsultats financiers mauvais dcevants d'Apple a ne peut pas leur faire de mal.


Sauf que ces rsultats arrivent bien aprs toute cette affaire, justement, c'est peut-tre mme l'inverse (la mauvaise pub de cette affaire qui a particip  la chute des ventes, en plus de la saturation du march).

----------


## psychadelic

> Sauf qu'on a pas demand  Apple de hacker de le tlphone mais de crer une porte drobe, les deux demandes taient diffrentes...


*Intox*
Le FBI a bien demand  Apple de lui permettre d'accder au contenu d'un tlphone.
Et Apple lui  rpondu en affirmant que cela reviendrai  crer une porte drobe sur tous leurs tlphones.
C'est juste une  ligne de dfense argumentaire de la part d'Apple, et non une demande de la part du FBI.

La suite  montr qu'il tait possible de hacker ce tlphone, ce qui est trs loin d'un systme de BackDoor, et encore plus loin d'un systme d'espionnage en masse, car il faut avoir "en main" le tlphone pour pouvoir le hacker.

----------


## Zirak

> *Intox*
> Le FBI a bien demand  Apple de lui permettre d'accder au contenu d'un tlphone.
> Et Apple lui  rpondu en affirmant que cela reviendrai  crer une porte drobe sur tous leurs tlphones.
> C'est juste une  ligne de dfense argumentaire de la part d'Apple, et non une demande de la part du FBI.


*Intox*

(moi aussi je peux le faire)

Comme moi tu n'as eu que des propos rapport, tu n'en sais strictement rien.

Mais comme je l'ai dj dit dans ce fil ( toi-mme d'ailleurs), vu le passif des agences gouvernementales amricaines, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais plus croire le FBI qu'Apple, mme si ce ne sont pas des saints chez Apple.





> La suite  montr qu'il tait possible de hacker ce tlphone, ce qui est trs loin d'un systme de BackDoor, et encore plus loin d'un systme d'espionnage en masse, car il faut avoir "en main" le tlphone pour pouvoir le hacker.


Personne n'a jamais dit qu'il tait impossible de le hacker. Mais au moment des faits, la faille utilise n'tait connue ni du FBI ni d'Apple, du coup hacker le tlphone de cette faon n'tait pas envisageable, car si Apple avait connue cette faille, elle aurait t corrige depuis un moment, et n'aurait donc pas pu tre utilise dans cette affaire. 

C'est facile, aprs coup, de dire "bah vous voyez, c'tait simple, il suffisait de faire comme a"...

----------


## obs-psr

Je crois que l'on est dans le dlire complet.

Les 14 morts se foutent de nos petits secrets d'alcove.
Le secret total est illegal (constitution ...) partout.
Quand les agents de scurit d'un tat doivent ouvrir le
tlphone d'un serial killer ou de daesh:
On ouvre le tlphone en question, point.
Sinon on est complice.
Personne n'a demand  APPLE de rvler ses failles, ni
de donner autre chose que le contenu de CE tlphone.
C'est encore un raisonnement des bisounours non concerns mais
trs "dmocrates"

----------


## Zirak

> Le secret total est illegal (constitution ...) partout.


Aurais-tu une source  ce propos stp ?





> C'est encore un raisonnement des bisounours non concerns mais
> trs "dmocrates"


Ah ca y est, on a atteint le point Traroth.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le secret total est illegal (constitution ...) partout.


Lien de la constitution Franaise : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...XT000006071194

Rien trouv qui parle d'interdiction du secret. Les seules fois o apparait le mot, c'est par rapport  des votes qui eux sont secrets....

----------


## marsupial

> Le secret total est illegal (constitution ...) partout.


Ah ? Environ 200 millions d'amricains, 50% de la population, ne lutteraient pas pour dfendre les amendements de la Constitution amricaine sur la libert d'expression et le droit  la vie prive contre les agissements anticonstitutionnels des agences  3 lettres ? On m'aurait tromp ?

La principale raison de ce buzz mdiatique reste la mentalit de cow-boys des agences qui en lieu et place de suivre la procdure ont voulu passer en force nous-sommes-les-meilleurs-dfenseurs-de-l'ordre-et-de-la-scurit et ont bloqu l'iPhone en question. Alors qu'en remplissant un formulaire de demande d'accs aux donnes du smartphone  Apple, la loi obligeait Apple  y rpondre dans les plus brefs dlais. Leur arrogante erreur a pour consquences d'avoir bloqu l'enqute en mme temps que l'iPhone et gnr un faux problme de ncessit de backdoor soulevant une question sous-jacente cruciale, objet du dbat : les droits fondamentaux et liberts tout aussi fondamentales des citoyens.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut Marsupial.




> ... soulevant une question sous-jacente cruciale, objet du dbat : les droits fondamentaux et liberts tout aussi fondamentales des citoyens.


Ou commence la libert des citoyens et ou s'arrte-t-elle ?

Imaginons qu'un groupe d'homme dsire conspirer contre le gouvernement amricain. Ils sont sous surveillance.
Ce groupe veut passer  l'action et avant de commettre l'acte, ils sont arrts alors qu'ils n'ont encore rien fait.
Est-ce lgale comme faon de faire, arrter des gens sous prtextes qu'ils vont commettre un attentat ?
En principe, on arrte les gens que s'ils ont commis un acte rprhensible par la loi.

Autrement dit, est-il lgal d'anticiper un acte criminel avant qu'il soit commis ?

Cela sous-entend la violation de la vie priv, du deuxime amendement amricain pour la possession d'armes  feu, ...
Aprs, je ne suis pas juriste, mais il y a ce que l'on croit, et il y a la ralit des lois amricaines.

@+

----------


## marsupial

Salut Artemus24,

En prambule, libre  toi d'y croire, mais je suis un enfant d'un agent du SDECE, l'anctre de la DGSI/DGSE. Mon pre m'a emmen pour lui servir d'alibi/couverture dans la plupart de ses missions. Je t'explique cela, aussi incroyable que cela paraisse, pour permettre de comprendre la suite de ce que je vais exposer. L'exemple du 11 septembre.
Ce projet d'attentat vient d'une partie des gouvernants de l'ex-URSS lors de la Guerre froide pour dclencher l'Holocauste  la fin des annes 1970. Le bloc communiste s'est effondr mais le projet tait dj en cours d'excution. Imagine la raction amricaine si Tchernobyl n'avait pas eu lieu ?
Survient l'opration tempte du dsert en 1991 dont l'objectif ne sera pas atteint, le renversement de Saddam Hussein par ses opposants allis aux amricains afin d'avoir un pied ferme au Moyen-Orient et dsamorcer/viter le pire.
Il y eut ensuite la Yougoslavie dont l'objectif tait de confisquer l'armement nuclaire de rserve de l'ex union sovitique : erreur de cible, c'tait entrepos  ct, en Bulgarie.
Suite  l'opration Tempte du Dsert, une fatwa sur les Etats-Unis a t dclare. J'ai obtenu toutes les informations sur la procdure/mode opratoire et la liste des terroristes ds 1993, le tout transmis au correspondant de la CIA  Paris au printemps 1996. Les services franais ont neutralis ceux qui taient encore en transit,  charge des services amricains de neutraliser ceux dj sur place.
Tu notes bien Artemus24 que tout s'est pass alors qu'Internet n'existait pas ou trs faiblement mais la notion de prvention existe dj et s'opre de manire non officielle.
La NSA avait l'outil pour localiser et neutraliser les terroristes  un mois du 11 septembre 2001. La dcision en est revenu  George W. Bush qui dcida de voir le World Trade Center s'effondrer et mener une guerre punique.
J'ai aussi inform de la zone de localisation de Ben Laden et donn la mthode pour l'liminer/capturer.

Voil. Tout ce que je t'expose n'a ncessit, ne ncessite aucune coute de masse ni d'intrusion quelconque dans la vie prive de Madame Michu gnrant du "bruit" inutile dans l'analyse d'informations.

Je te laisse en conclure ce que tu souhaites.

@+

Edit ( prcision )
N.B : je n'aime pas vraiment m'en souvenir, mais j'ai neutralis plus de 50 personnes le plus souvent en combat rapproch,  l'arme blanche,  la grenade, au 7.62. La photo du lgionnaire  l'entre de l'cole de Kolwezi, c'est moi. La libration du Baron Empain, c'est moi. La photo du dner de ttes chez le Baron de Rotschild, c'est moi. Tmoin de l'enlvement et "suicide" du ministre Boulin, c'est moi. Le dernier  avoir touch Bon Scott avant l'autopsie, c'est moi ( la photo parue dans les mdias de son cadavre, c'est moi ). Le dernier  avoir touch le corps de Jacques Mesrine avant autopsie, c'est moi. L'enregistrement du mme Jacques Mesrine lors de son emprisonnement  Fleury-Merogis, c'est moi. Le dcoupage  la serpe de la femme et la fille du parrain de la mafia sicilienne, c'est moi. Pas mal de fondations m'ont servi de tombeau aux tueurs dudit parrain qui posait des petites filles franaises sur le trottoir. Et autres menus travaux d'informations dont l'Etat franais disposent comme le commanditaire de l'assassinat de Kennedy chang avec le MOSSAD contre l'information des commanditaires de l'enlvement des athltes Israliens lors des JO de Munich en 1972. Ou encore la mort de Khomeini, c'est moi.

----------


## Mdinoc

↑Manque plus que le Navy Seal Copypasta ::mouarf::

----------


## marsupial

Je tiens  m'excuser pour le Nota Bene qui s'adresse exclusivement aux fouineuses, mais je suis oblig de me couvrir en prsentant clairement qui je suis avant qu'un random zorro me balance aux autorits pour "apologie du terrorisme". Ou qu'un rond de cuir de Langley, profiler de son tat, n'ayant jamais fait de terrain, me demande des comptes sur mon intgrit morale, me prsumant coupable. Ou encore qu'un novice soit illumin par l'ide "et s'il jouait double-jeu ?" Evidemment qu'on joue double jeu lorsqu'on est infiltr et confront aux genres de zigotos aux projets dments d'exploser le pentagone. Donc je prcise bien de quel ct je tire tant donn que les Five Eyes et consorts sont dj tombs ou ne tarderont pas  tomber sur mon post.

Pour Medinoc L'affiche est une gigantesque private joke. Le film je n'en sais rien, jamais vu  ::): 

Respect, bisous  vous et bienvenue chez vous. Ou salam. Comme il vous conviendra  ::zoubi::

----------


## Grogro

Le week-end a du tre rudement charg en boissons thyliques et en herbe qui fait rigoler.  ::aie::

----------


## marsupial

Grogro, mme si je n'ai pas  me justifier de la faon dont je passe mon temps libre, je suis dsol de te dcevoir mais j'ai pass l'ge de me saouler et fumer des dards. Mais comme tu tiens  le savoir, mon dernier trou noir remonte  une nuit d'hiver 1994 au Moulin Rouge. Depuis, je me suis rang.

----------


## Grogro

Ah merde c'est qu'il a l'air srieux en plus. Je croyais que tu nous faisais une blague moi.  ::aie:: 

Tu en as d'autres dans le genre ?

----------


## marsupial

L'incrdulit idiote reste comprhensible et adorable. Il s'agit d'un indice positif du fait que 99% de la population vit dans un univers de bisounours attendris et c'est tant mieux.
Le mpris stupide devant la ralit reste comprhensible, les 99% habitus  leur monde de bisounours tant dans l'incomprhension de l'inadquation de ce qu'ils peroivent et la vrit de la ralit.

Mme mes proches me considrent de ce mpris stupide et dsagrable. Et c'est tant mieux. Ils ne comprendraient pas comment ragir lorsqu'un mme avertit en pleine rue qu'un bus de touristes devait sauter au trocadro. Ou encore qu'un autre arrive  la vitesse de la lumire car une attaque imminente doit se produire dans une gare allemande.

Mme les autorits dites comptentes ( la police ) est dboussole, dcontenance, dsaronne face  ces informations spontanes habitues  vivre dans un monde de peter pan.

Ds  prsent, je laisse ce site  sa navet innocente. Comme aurait dit mon pre " termin je coupe"

Marsu

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ds  prsent, je laisse ce site  sa navet innocente. Comme aurait dit mon pre " termin je coupe"


Un mec post sur un forum "Mon pre tait agent secret, et j'ai tu plein de mec quand j'tais gamin", prouve le nous, ou  abstient toi de ce genre de troll.
Au dpart je pensait que c'tait juste une blague, mais la j'ai l'impression que le type y crois vraiment en plus  ::aie::

----------


## behe

Pour revenir  la discussion, la police amricaine a russi  dbloquer un 5S.
Je sens que les agences gouvernementales vont se faire un plaisir d'annoncer  chaque fois qu'elles ont russi  forcer un produit Apple

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Affaire San Bernardino : la NSA explique pourquoi elle n'a pas t en mesure d'aider le FBI,*
* dverrouiller l'iPhone de l'auteur de l'attentat * 

Plus tt cette anne, le combat opposant Apple au FBI a trs vite pris une grosse ampleur mdiatique, prenant une proportion tellement importante que dautres entreprises technologiques se sont vues obliges de donner leur position dans ce bras de fer. 

Apple avait refus daider  contourner son systme de scurit. Lorsque le FBI sest tourn vers la NSA, qui a  son actif un certain nombre de russites en matire de cassage de rseau, mais aussi de dispositifs, pour laider  obtenir les donnes du tlphone du tireur de San Bernardino, le directeur du FBI James Comey a dclar que cette option navait pas abouti. 

Avec toutes les capacits connues (et supposes ?) de la NSA, plusieurs personnes seraient en droit de se demander pourquoi elle na pas apport son expertise au FBI dans laffaire lopposant  Apple et qui concernait un iPhone 5C utilis par lauteur des attentats de San Bernardino. 

Dailleurs, les avocats dApple ont soulev la question de labsence de la NSA, au mme titre que plusieurs observateurs, dans une plainte :  le gouvernement n'a pas montr qu'il a demand ou reu une assistance technique d'autres organismes fdraux ayant une expertise en criminalistique numrique, dont lassistance aurait pu viter d'avoir  contraindre Apple  crer une porte drobe quil cherche  obtenir  prsent . 

Richard Ledgett, Deputy Director de la NSA a expliqu durant une confrence que lorsque lagence cherche  exploiter diffrents nouveaux dispositifs, elle doit dfinir les priorits des ressources de manire pragmatique qui consiste en gnral  concentrer les ressources sur les modles de dispositifs les plus populaires qui sont utiliss par des  mchants , au lieu de se focaliser sur des dispositifs mobiles les plus populaires aux tats-Unis tout simplement (dans ce cas, compte tenu de la popularit de la marque dans le pays, liPhone en question aurait probablement figur dans cette liste).

Cest la raison pour laquelle la NSA na pas t en mesure daider le FBI  dverrouiller liPhone utilis par le tireur de San Bernardino, tant donn que la NSA na pas investi dans lexploitation de ce modle de tlphone en particulier.  Nous ne nous intressons pas  tous les tlphones,  tous les modles de tlphones , a-t-il insist.  Sil ny a pas un mchant qui lutilise, nous ninvestissons pas dedans .  

Malgr tout, le FBI a abandonn la cause contre Apple tant donn  quun tiers a propos au FBI une mthode possible  pour dverrouiller le tlphone, une option qui a cot plus dun million de dollars.  

Source : The Intercept

----------


## Traroth2

Difficile  croire...

----------


## Zirak

> Difficile  croire...


Surtout que  part pour ceux qu'ils ont attrap, comment peuvent-ils savoir quels sont les tlphones utiliss par les "mchants" ( ::aie:: ) ?

----------


## JackJnr

Maintenant que l'info est connue, tous les "mchants" vont acheter Blackberry

----------


## LSMetag

Donc si je comprends bien, la NSA sait  l'avance quels tlphones sont utiliss par les "mchants" ? Et donc si les "mchants" utilisent autre chose, elle se sera mme pas donne la peine de chercher  les contrer ?

Justification foireuse pour infirmer le fait qu'elle est tout aussi "nulle" que le FBI.

----------


## Saverok

je crois bien plus  la guguerre entre services.
Un truc du genre : la NSA ne veut pas transmettre ses secrets au FBI car elle n'a aucune confiance en eux et veut viter les fuites.

----------


## kakoudenis

tres difficile a croire. Surtout que cela viens de la part de l'oncle sam. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> je crois bien plus  la guguerre entre services.
> Un truc du genre : la NSA ne veut pas transmettre ses secrets au FBI car elle n'a aucune confiance en eux et veut viter les fuites.


Ou un vieux coup de com' :

"Au FBI on ne sait pas craquer ces tlphones".

"Nous,  la NSA, on ne sait pas non plus."

"Oh bah mince alors, vous avez vu, nous sommes obligs de passer par une entreprise tierce, que nous avons d payer des millions, pour pouvoir en savoir plus sur ces "mchants" qui ont tu de gentils amricains."

"Dormez tranquille gentils Amricains, nous ne pouvons pas espionner le contenu de vos tlphones... (rires machiavliques)"


 ::aie::

----------


## hotcryx

Finalement c'est un bon coup de pub:

- pour Apple "qui ne se laisse pas faire"
- pour le FBI (grand chef)
- pour la boite tierce de dcryptage 
- pour le terrorisme (open bar)

----------


## Mdinoc

Si j'ai bien compris la justification de la No Such Agency, ils auraient fait "OK, on va focuser nos efforts sur le cracking de smartphones Russes/Chinois/etc., et si jamais on tombe sur un smartphone Amricain on enverra une National Security Letter au fabriquant pour lui rappeler d'tre patriote". Et ensuite ils se retrouvent tout cons quand Apple refuse et attaque en justice.

Et le pire, c'est que c'est quand mme crdible (excs de confiance en leur pouvoir lgal quasi-illimit, etc.).

----------


## psychadelic

> Donc si je comprends bien, la NSA sait  l'avance quels tlphones sont utiliss par les "mchants" ? Et donc si les "mchants" utilisent autre chose, elle se sera mme pas donne la peine de chercher  les contrer ?
> 
> Justification foireuse pour infirmer le fait qu'elle est tout aussi "nulle" que le FBI.


Non, moi a me semble pas si absurde, enfin dans la mesure ou si il existe une coute passive sur les tlphones portables utiliss  dans une "zone  terroristes" il doit bien y avoir un moyen d'identifier quel type de tlphone est utilis.
Sinon a m'tonnerai tout de mme si les crtins de Daesh se baladaient tous avec de iPhones  400$ dans la poche, non ??

----------


## LSMetag

> Non, moi a me semble pas si absurde, enfin dans la mesure ou si il existe une coute passive sur les tlphones portables utiliss  dans une "zone  terroristes" il doit bien y avoir un moyen d'identifier quel type de tlphone est utilis.
> Sinon a m'tonnerai tout de mme si les crtins de Daesh se baladaient tous avec de iPhones  400$ dans la poche, non ??


J'ai vu un reportage sur les femmes  Daesh. Et bien Rakka est devenue une vraie ville. Il y a des voitures, des centres commerciaux, la radio, la TV,... Avec leurs plantations de coton et leur ptrole achets par la Turquie, ils ont les moyens de s'en payer des IPhone 5. Daesh doit avoir divers sources de financements. Et puis il y a ceux aussi qui retapent les tlphones usags. Les vols de Smartphones profitent au march noir.
Il y a des artificiers l-bas et autres "gnies". Ils peuvent aussi utiliser cryptoCat, VeraCrypt, avec des codages  eux.

----------


## psychadelic

http://www.commitstrip.com/fr/2013/0...et-maintenant/

a s'applique aussi aux smartphones...  ::(:

----------


## eomer212

franchement, faut tre un lapinou de moins d'une heure pour avaler ce ramassis de conneries..
surtout qu'un iphone, c'est un dispositif physique, donc, le casser, le tromper,  le ralentir avec de l'azote liquide, lui faire croire tout ce qu'on veut, c'est l'enfance de l'art pour un bon electronicien, avec un coup de pouce de la physique. quel foirage. tout ca pour faire croire qu'apple et les autres ne collaborent pas depuis le dbut avec la nsa.. pitoyable..

----------


## Mdinoc

> un iphone, c'est un dispositif physique, donc, le casser, le tromper,  le ralentir avec de l'azote liquide, lui faire croire tout ce qu'on veut, c'est l'enfance de l'art pour un bon electronicien


Et en quoi cela t'aide-t-il  appliquer un algorithme de dcryptage sans la cl?

----------


## ChristianRoberge

Je pense qu'il y a eu beaucoup de dsinformation dans toute cette affaire. Je comprends l'apparent silence de la NSA car bien qu'ils ont d'normes moyens, ils ne peuvent pas espionner tout le monde, il faut cibler les recherches pour trouver. Dur pour eux d'avouer qu'ils n'ont pas encore assez de moyen! De l'autre ct, une compagnie ne peut avouer qu'il donne directement l'accs au FBI.  Cela aurait un impact trs ngatif sur leur vente car laisser une porte ouverte aux FBI indique aux malintentionn que la scurit est contournable et aux gens comme vous et moi, vulnrable. 
Dsinformation aussi quant  la solution. L'important pour tous ici tait de trouver une solution pour que la presse cesse de s'intresser au dossier. Pendant des annes sur Internet, nous allons entendre toutes sortes de thorie sur ce qui s'est rellement pass. Plus ces thories seront loufoques, plus le FBI et la NSA seront contents car cela leur permettra de garder leurs secrets en dsintresserant l'opinion publique de ces clowns qui voient des complots partout!.

----------


## Saverok

> Dur pour eux d'avouer qu'ils n'ont pas encore assez de moyen!


Bien au contraire, c'est trs simple et la NSA ne gne pas pour rclamer des hausses de budget  chaque fois que l'occasion se prsente.

A vrai dire, cela concerne  peu prt tous les services gouvernementaux  travers le monde et sur tous les sujets (scurit, ducation, transport, etc.).
Donne 1  un ministre, il t'en rclamera 10 au prochain budget.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)A vrai dire, cela concerne  peu prt tous les services gouvernementaux  travers le monde et sur tous les sujets (scurit, ducation, transport, etc.).
> Donne 1  un ministre, il t'en rclamera 10 au prochain budget.


Et c'est pareil dans le priv. Donne du mou  la production,  la R&D,  la compta,  l'administration, aux commerciaux...... et ils t'en demanderont toujours plus.

----------


## Coriolan

*Le FBI aurait pu dverouiller l'iPhone de San Bernardino pour moins de 100 dollars*
*Au lieu de dbourser 1,3 million de dollars  des hackers*

Il y a quelques mois, le FBI avait abandonn ses poursuites contre Apple dans la tuerie de San Bernardino o 14 personnes ont perdu la vie. Les enquteurs voulaient quApple installe un backdoor dans son iPhone pour contourner le systme de chiffrement offert par iOS 9 et le mcanisme de scurit qui vise  supprimer les donnes du tlphone aprs plusieurs essais errons. Face  la rsistance de la firme de Cupertino, le FBI sest tourn vers des parties tierces, plus prcisment des hackers professionnels chasseurs de primes pour accder aux donnes de liPhone.

Le FBI aurait pay une grosse somme pour arriver  ses fins, 1,3 million de dollars dcaisss afin de dbloquer liPhone en question. Le directeur de lagence a estim que cette somme a t ncessaire pour faire avancer lenqute, malgr le fait quelle constitue plus de sept fois son salaire annuel. 

Seulement, la nouvelle a refait surface ces derniers jours avec un chercheur en scurit qui a prouv quil est possible de dbloquer un iPhone pour moins de cent dollars. Sergei Skorobogatov de lUniversit de Cambridge, en Grande-Bretagne, a russi  contourner le mcanisme de scurit mis en place par Apple, qui fait que les donnes sont effaces aprs dix essais sans succs. Pour faire, le chercheur sest appuy sur une technique appele Nand mirroring; il a indiqu que toute la manipulation a cout moins de cent dollars, avec un quipement achet au commerce.

Skorobogatov a dtaill dans un document tout le processus quil a suivi pour contourner la limitation, contestant au passage les dclarations du FBI qui avait dit que la technique du NAND mirroring est sans succs face  liPhone. Le chercheur est parvenu  crer des copies de la mmoire Flash du tlphone, afin de contourner la limite du nombre dessais du code PIN. Skorobogatov a travaill sur un iPhone 5c tournant sous iOS 9.3, il a pass quatre mois pour maitriser la technique du NAND mirroring pour raliser des copies conformes de la mmoire du smartphone. Dans une vido publie sur YouTube, il revient sur les tapes  suivre afin de dbloquer liPhone. La mthode ncessite dextraire la mmoire pour  daccder physiquement  ses connexions et de partiellement effectuer de lingnierie inverse sur son protocole de bus propritaire . Ensuite il faudra enchainer les tests en copiant la mmoire Flash originale en multiples exemplaires. Skorobogatov a indiqu quavec un code  quatre chiffres, la procdure de dblocage ne prend que 20 minutes. Pour un code de six chiffres, il faudra compter six mois.

Face  la facilit avec laquelle le chercheur a dverrouill liPhone, beaucoup ont critiqu le FBI, estimant que lagence est dans la ncessit de renforcer ses effectifs avec des experts en scurit informatique. Nanmoins, certains pensent que lagence joue sur la manipulation politique pour peser sur le dbat public. En effet, aux tats-Unis, un projet de loi visant  imposer lgalement lintroduction de backdoors par les fabricants  la demande des autorits est toujours en discussion. Dans lUnion europenne, des discussions similaires sont menes pour forcer les socits  contourner leur chiffrement afin de dcoder les changes, le but tant daider les enquteurs en cas de besoin ; une manipulation que ne serait possible sans lintroduction de backdoor l encore.

Source : arxiv.org

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Qu'en payant cher, ils ont gagn plusieurs mois.

----------


## Grogro

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Qu'en payant plus d'un million, ils payent aussi une expertise trs rare.

----------


## LapinGarou

C'est facile de se pointer comme une fleur "aprs la bataille" plusieurs semaine trop tard... c'tait quand le FBI en avait besoin que ce monsieur aurait d se faire connaitre...

----------


## Zirak

Vous tes un peu  ct de la plaque, la question n'est pas de savoir si le mec arrive trop tard, ou si le FBI a bien fait de dbourser une somme astronomique pour avoir les rsultats plus vite.

Ce type est en train de vous montrer le FBI en flagrant dlit de pipotage une fois de plus, et qu'ils auraient trs bien pu le dverrouiller sans dbourser plus d'un million, et que tout a, n'tait, comme beaucoup l'avait dit, qu'un mouvement politique.


L'important l-dedans, n'est pas de savoir en combien de temps le tlphone a t dbloqu, la preuve, depuis les articles pour nous dire que le pauvre FBI a du dbourser 1.3 million, que l'enqute a perdu du temps et donc, qu'il faut absolument des backdoors pour viter que cela se reproduise, on avait plus entendu parler de cette affaire. Le tlphone a t dbloqu, ok, donc ils ont trouv quoi ? Ce qu'ils ont trouv leur a permis de faire quoi ? On en sait strictement que dalle et tout le monde s'en fou.  ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


Tant pis, je vais me faire remoinsser, mais la technique sort aujourd'hui. Sinon, on peut dire que les gens qui disaient au 19me sicle qu'il fallait 6 mois de bateau pour aller en Australie pipotaient aussi : aprs tout, en A380, a prend  peine 24 heures.....

----------


## Voyvode

> Tant pis, je vais me faire remoinsser, mais la technique sort aujourd'hui. Sinon, on peut dire que les gens qui disaient au 19me sicle qu'il fallait 6 mois de bateau pour aller en Australie pipotaient aussi : aprs tout, en A380, a prend  peine 24 heures.....


Dire quon ne pouvait aller en Australie quen 6 mois tait une information concrte et vrifiable. Ici, on sen tient uniquement  ce que le FBI veut bien nous dire. Comme le dit Zirak, comment tre sr quils ont tir quelque chose de cet iPhone ? Qui te dit quils ont mme simplement russi  vraiment le dverrouiller ? a communique dans tous les sens, puis plus rien

Cest eux qui ont dcid daller sur le terrain de la communication contre Apple, quils assument de passer pour des buses aprs.

Dune manire gnrale, largent virevolte ds quon parle de scurit et de gouvernement. Lopacit et les copains ont tendance  gonfler la facture finale.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Saverok

> Dire quon ne pouvait aller en Australie quen 6 mois tait une information concrte et vrifiable. Ici, on sen tient uniquement  ce que le FBI veut bien nous dire. Comme le dit Zirak, comment tre sr quils ont tir quelque chose de cet iPhone ?


Il y a le secret de l'instruction et a ne rentre pas en ligne de compte.
Le plus drle serait que justement, aprs avoir fait tout ce foin mdiatique et dpenser 1,3 millions $ pour dverrouiller l'appareil, qu'il n'y ait rien d'interressant et d'exploitable dedans  ::aie:: 

Pour reprendre l'exemple du bateau.
C'est un peu comme dire que tu vas te taper 6 mois de bateaux pour exploiter une mine d'or dont tu as achet la concession 1,3 millions $ et qu'une fois arrive sur place, tu constates que le filon est puis  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Tant pis, je vais me faire remoinsser, mais la technique sort aujourd'hui.


La technique sort aujourd'hui, par un gars tout seul, et c'est une technique que le FBI avait dclar impossible  utiliser dans ce cas l (c'est donc qu'ils ont du essayer). 

Donc non, ce n'est pas comme si on avait faire un bond scientifique de deux sicles ou dcouvert un nouveau procd de folie pour y arriver, le mec a pris les outils existant, sa bi.. et son couteau, et il a fait seul, ce qu'un groupe gouvernemental avec plusieurs millions / milliards de budget et X milliers d'employs ne pouvait soit disant "pas faire" car cette "technique" ne "fonctionne pas".

On ne sait pas quand il a commenc exactement, et je ne me rappelle plus combien de temps ont dur ces petites histoires entre le FBI et Apple, mais grosso merdo, le FBI avec les moyens qu'ils possdent, aurait trs certainement pu dbloquer le tlphone avec cette technique beaucoup plus tt que cet ingnieur. Mais a demandait du boulot, et c'est beaucoup plus simple d'avoir directement un backdoor qui fonctionne avec tous les tlphones du mme modle.

----------


## nchal

Pourquoi dbattre sur de la politique ? Ouvrez les yeux et posez vous des questions trs simple : si le FBI n'arrive pas  cracker des iPhones, pourquoi irait-il le gueuler sur les toits ? Leur magouille permet de faire mousser Apple (belle pub d'une boite amricaine par une agence amricaine) et permet au FBI de faire pression sur le Congrs.
C'est tout.. a va pas plus loin...

Non parce que sinon, si un mec tout seul qui connait mme pas le Nand mirroiring, arrive  faire en 4 mois ce que le FBI a pay 1M$, il est impossible que les US soit la premire puissance mondiale

----------


## goomazio

Peut-tre que ce qu'a fait un perdu (chercheur  l'unif...) tout seul en 4 mois, le FBI aurait aussi mis 4 mois  le faire. On a beau s'appeler le FBI, pour faire pousser des radis il faut attendre quelques mois.

Mais c'est sur que le FBI n'est pas du genre ouvert, comme Marcel qui se prsente et parle de ses enfants aux premiers venus.

----------


## Grogro

> La technique sort aujourd'hui, par un gars tout seul, et c'est une technique que le FBI avait dclar impossible  utiliser dans ce cas l (c'est donc qu'ils ont du essayer). 
> 
> Donc non, ce n'est pas comme si on avait faire un bond scientifique de deux sicles ou dcouvert un nouveau procd de folie pour y arriver, le mec a pris les outils existant, sa bi.. et son couteau, et il a fait seul, ce qu'un groupe gouvernemental avec plusieurs millions / milliards de budget et X milliers d'employs ne pouvait soit disant "pas faire" car cette "technique" ne "fonctionne pas".
> 
> On ne sait pas quand il a commenc exactement, et je ne me rappelle plus combien de temps ont dur ces petites histoires entre le FBI et Apple, mais grosso merdo, le FBI avec les moyens qu'ils possdent, aurait trs certainement pu dbloquer le tlphone avec cette technique beaucoup plus tt que cet ingnieur. Mais a demandait du boulot, et c'est beaucoup plus simple d'avoir directement un backdoor qui fonctionne avec tous les tlphones du mme modle.


Ou donc on en revient  mon explication : le FBI n'a pas les comptences en interne, ou ne sait pas faire appel aux agences rivales qui les ont plus srement, et a jug dans un premier temps beaucoup plus simple, durable et rentable politiquement de rclamer des backdoors par voie lgale. Voyant l'chec de la manoeuvre malgr une opration mdiatique massive de manipulation des foules, ils ont fait jouer le march pour dbloquer l'iphone et se sont peut-tre fait enfler sur le tarif, peut-tre pas. On ne sait pas.

Seconde hypothse : s'ils avait trouv quoi que ce soit de probant dans l'iphone, tu penses bien qu'on eu aurait amplement entendu parler.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

 Cherche sur avait-il le droit de violer le contrat de licence propritaire d'un peuple qu  mon pche de faire notamment de l'ingnieries inverse  ?
 En effet, dans le contrat de licence et les conditions gnrales d'Apple il est clairement mentionn que l'on ne peut pas avoir accs au code source de quelque faon que ce soit 

 Il y avait-t-il eu mandat du juge  qui a autoris  ouvrir le code source d'iOS ?

 Avec a  nouveaux iPhone sont-ils vraiment scuris ?

  Merci pour le renseignement et  bientt.

----------


## AlainFeler

Si le FBI avait tout bonnement fait un appel d'offre, comme n'importe quelle administration franaise, peut-tre que ce brillant chercheur anglo-russe aurait pu l'emporter en tant que moins-disant... de beaucoup, quitte  ajouter 2 ou 3 zros  l'addition !

----------


## Darkerthandark

Pour moi le vrai sens de cette annonce est que Apple annonce qu'il y une scurit certaine et que le FBI (ou  autres) n'est jamais essay avant de by-pass cette scurit. C'est ridicule de procd de cette faon il est claire qu'il y aura d'autres cas que cela soit sur un iphone, Imac, pc, ...
Faut pas attendre la dernire maj de l'iphone concern tait  le 25 aout 2015 et la tuerie le 12 dcembre 2015 ce principe de nand mirroring   toujours fonctionn sur les version antrieur ...il n'y avait pas un gars au  FBI capable d'apprendre cette technique. Bon ok il faut modrer dans le sens ou si  code dpassait les 6 caractres il fallait plus de 6 mois ... se qui est considrable ... Pour peu qu'il est mis 10 caractres c'est fini le FBI n'aurait toujours pas dverrouiller, se qui viens  me faire dire: pas d'annonce du  FBI vis--vis de ceci ???
Si cela se trouve ils ont dj  appliquer cette mthode et non toujours pas trouv le code de celui-ci.

----------


## Claude40

"il a pass quatre mois pour matriser la technique du NAND mirroring pour raliser des copies conformes de la mmoire du smartphone."
Ensuite seulement, il a pu dcoder en s'affranchissant du mcanisme de scurit.
Certes, on est loin des 1.3 millions de dollars, mais on est loin aussi des 100 dollars. Si on lui demande de dbloquer un nouvel Iphone, cela lui prendra peut-tre seulement 20 minutes, mais pour la premire fois, il a fallu investir !

----------


## paneah

SLT.... le FBI,par le fait qu' il a russi a contourner les mesures de scurit et de confidentialit d un iPhone d Apple, poursuit aussi, vraisemblablement un but prcis :;):  en ne rvlant pas exactement les processus qui ont permis cette maneouvre a Apple ;mais surtout de faire en sorte que le gouvernement usa arrive a intgrer la loi sur le backdoors

----------


## pascaldm

Pour rpondre  plusieurs interrogations, le travail ralis par Sergei Skorobogatov a pris plusieurs mois et mobilis des comptences rares et des ressources humaines et matrielles non accessibles au premier venu. 

Le reverse engineering de la mmoire flash de l'iPhone 5c a consist  :
- obtenir le diagramme et la schmatique du circuit du SoC A6 de l'iphone 5c qui n'est pas disponible publiquement. Le composant de mmoire flash utilis dans le package LGA60 n'est pas document par les fabricants (Toshiba, SK hynix, Samsung et SanDisk).
- Sergei a mis en vidence qu'Apple utilise un contrleur mmoire ddi avec un brochage de la puce NAND modifi pour qu'une tentative de reverse endommage la puce (permutation des broches VCC et GND).Le protocole a du tre revers par coute du bus et acquisition des commandes. 

L'analyse montre que l'accs aux composant NAND sur la carte est protg par des crans mtalliques souds, par une rsine epoxy et enfin par une proximit de 0,05 mm avec le PCB. Cela rend le dssoudage de la NAND dlicat  cause du risque d'endommager la puce mmoire. L il faut des comptences et du savoir-faire. Le processus a t complexe. 

Ensuite, il a fallu connecter les broches de la NAND avec des straps au PCB. L'iPhone plantait car une distorsion des signaux de communication provenait du parasitage de la capacitance et de l'inductance  cause du dport des broches avec des fils. Les problmes  ce stade ont t nombreux. La source d'horloge du SoC a aussi requis l'insertion de rsistance sur les lignes du signal.

Un circuit imprim spcifique a t construit pour connecter un oscilloscope et un analyseur logique aux broches de la NAND pour l'coute du bus.

Une rtro-ingnierie du protocole a permis d'implmenter les commandes pour la lecture, l'effacement et l'criture de la mmoire flash. Ce reverse a requis la construction d'un programmateur de circuit intgr pour dbuguer les commandes avec la puce NAND et comprendre l'agencement des blocs et units d'informations.

Le backup de la puce NAND a t effectu sur une autre puce NAND identique provenant d'un autre iPhone grce  une carte de test spcialement conue  base de microcontroleur PIC PIC24EP512GP806. Le backup de 8 Go a dur 1h20...

Aprs le backup, la puce NAND a t reconnecte  l'iPhone. Aprs le boot (35 sec), 6 mots de passe sont entrs puis l'iPhone est teint car  partir du 7me mots de passe infructueux, le dlai d'attente s'incrmente trop. Il faut encore attendre 10 sec avant de retirer la NAND et la brancher sur la carte de test. Un balayage de la NAND compar au backup permet de trouver les blocs  effacer puis  rcrire. La mmoire NAND est teinte puis reconnecte  l'iPhone et on continue  tester les mots de passe par 6. Il faut environs 40 heures pour un passcode de 4 digits (cela devient prohibitif pour 6  8 digits). Comme la mthode ne tient pas compte du wear levelling, une usure prmature de la mmoire flash peut la rendre inutilisable, il a donc fallu pouvoir la cloner.

Le clonage a  eu aussi son lot de surprise, le processus a permis de crer un clone de la NAND (y compris pour des pages mmoires fantmes suprieures  16 Go!). L'iPhone a russi  dmarrer depuis le clone de la NAND.

En conclusion, il sfaut comprendre qu'il s'agit d'un PoC dans un cadre acadmique. La mthode n'est donc pas automatise et requiert des interventions manuelles (beaucoup de branchement/dbranchement de la puce NAND). Avec un passcode >= 6 digits, les tests deviennent trs long. 

Le cot "rduit" ne concerne que la quincaillerie lectronique ncessaire pour reproduire le PoC. Le cot relle du reverse et de l'analyse est trs diffrent. L'tude ncessite un oscilloscope, un analyseur logique, une station de soudage de prcision, un PC, des iPhones, un microscope lectronique, sans parler des 4 mois de jours/hommes de plusieurs experts. La facture relle se chiffre en centaines de K. Pour que la mthode soit industrielle, il faudrait monter un banc de test automatis vitant les interventions manuelles. Ce n'est pas l'objet de ce trs bon travail acadmique, il s'agissait de dmontrer la faisabilit ce qui a t fait, dont acte !   ::): 

La video de dmo par Sergei sur Youtube:

----------


## Mdinoc

En d'autres termes, "oui, il est possible d'extraire la mmoire pour pouvoir la cracker ensuite, mais Apple a boss dur pour rendre la tche difficile"

----------


## nchal

En d'autres termes, "oui le FBI est capable de le faire car elle a un budget de 8 milliards de dollars, donc la technologie, donc la connaissance, donc la main-d'oeuvre"

----------


## candide02

> un analyseur logique, une station de soudage de prcision, un PC, des iPhones, un microscope lectronique


 quoi ser le scope electronique ?  balayage ?  transmission ? ou voulez vous parler d'une bonne loupe avec camera ?
JP

----------


## Grogro

Probablement pour dcouvrir que :




> - Sergei a mis en vidence qu'Apple utilise un contrleur mmoire ddi avec un brochage de la puce NAND modifi pour qu'une tentative de reverse endommage la puce (permutation des broches VCC et GND).Le protocole a du tre revers par coute du bus et acquisition des commandes.


Je serais trs curieux de voir le protocole exprimental suivi pour a.

----------


## tontonCD

Outre le matriel et l'expertise ncessaire, ce n'est pas si simple car la puce se bloque dfinitivement aprs un certain nombre de tentatives infructueuses (je ne sais plus, moins de 9 en tout cas) d'o l'intrt de la cloner.
Un petit nombre peut tre suffisant dans 90% des cas (selon l'auteur), mais au pire il sera ncessaire de la cloner plusieurs dizaines de milliers de fois, ce qui prendra du temps (!), du matriel... et beaucoup de puces vierges !

----------


## TiranusKBX

mais non il n'y a pas  avoir plein de puces, tu la recrie

----------


## Battant

> Outre le matriel et l'expertise ncessaire, ce n'est pas si simple car la puce se bloque dfinitivement aprs un certain nombre de tentatives infructueuses (je ne sais plus, moins de 9 en tout cas) d'o l'intrt de la cloner.
> Un petit nombre peut tre suffisant dans 90% des cas (selon l'auteur), mais au pire il sera ncessaire de la cloner plusieurs dizaines de milliers de fois, ce qui prendra du temps (!), du matriel... et beaucoup de puces vierges !


 Bonjour, 

 S'il est possible de cloner ces puce,  soucis que cette possibilit soient utiliss  mauvais chiant.  Aussi je me mets dans la communaut qui vote pour que cela ne soit pas possible  mme pour la justice  parce que si pourrait ouvrir une brche. a me parat dangereux.

 Salutations

----------


## Battant

> Pour rpondre  plusieurs interrogations, le travail ralis par Sergei Skorobogatov a pris plusieurs mois et mobilis des comptences rares et des ressources humaines et matrielles non accessibles au premier venu. 
> 
> Le reverse engineering de la mmoire flash de l'iPhone 5c a consist  :
> - obtenir le diagramme et la schmatique du circuit du SoC A6 de l'iphone 5c qui n'est pas disponible publiquement. Le composant de mmoire flash utilis dans le package LGA60 n'est pas document par les fabricants (Toshiba, SK hynix, Samsung et SanDisk).
> - Sergei a mis en vidence qu'Apple utilise un contrleur mmoire ddi avec un brochage de la puce NAND modifi pour qu'une tentative de reverse endommage la puce (permutation des broches VCC et GND).Le protocole a du tre revers par coute du bus et acquisition des commandes. 
> 
> L'analyse montre que l'accs aux composant NAND sur la carte est protg par des crans mtalliques souds, par une rsine epoxy et enfin par une proximit de 0,05 mm avec le PCB. Cela rend le dssoudage de la NAND dlicat  cause du risque d'endommager la puce mmoire. L il faut des comptences et du savoir-faire. Le processus a t complexe. 
> 
> Ensuite, il a fallu connecter les broches de la NAND avec des straps au PCB. L'iPhone plantait car une distorsion des signaux de communication provenait du parasitage de la capacitance et de l'inductance  cause du dport des broches avec des fils. Les problmes  ce stade ont t nombreux. La source d'horloge du SoC a aussi requis l'insertion de rsistance sur les lignes du signal.
> ...


 Bonjour, 

  Pourquoi s'embter  faire a alors qu'il faudrait simplement exiger d'Apple  qu'il donne  les codes sources et les plans du matriel .  Certes cela est contraire  leur philosophie mais dans le cas d'une expertise cela est ncessaire .
 Toutefoisje comprends le point de vue d'Apple s'il le faisait pour le FBI il le ferait pour n'importe qui.
  Aller jusqu' faire du Rivers engineerings   Qui est interdit dans le contrat de licence   Elle est beaucoup trop loin .
 Le  FBI a-t-il obtenu une exception ?

 Meilleures salutations

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Affaire San Bernardino : le dchiffrement de liPhone aurait cot moins cher qu'annonc par le FBI,*
*rvle le snateur Feinstein*

Lan dernier, dans le cadre dune dition de l'Aspen Security Forum de Londres, occasion a t donne au directeur du FBI de sexprimer  nouveau au sujet de lattentat de San Bernardino.  la question de savoir combien le FBI avait dbours  des hackers pour dchiffrer le contenu de liPhone retrouv aprs lattentat, il a rpondu :  beaucoup plus que je ne gagnerai pour les 7 ans et 4 mois quil me reste  travailler . 

Cette affirmation a permis destimer  plus de 1,3 million de dollars la somme verse  des hackers pour dchiffrer le contenu de liPhone retrouv lors de lattentat. De rcentes dclarations du snateur dmocrate Dianne Feinstein viennent suggrer que ce montant devrait tre revu  la baisse. En effet, lors dune audience publique (tenue il y a trois jours) de la commission permanente du Snat des tats-Unis ddie  la surveillance de la communaut du renseignement amricain, elle a dclar que  jai t tellement choque lorsque jai reu la nouvelle des vnements de San Bernardino. Vous avez fait des efforts dans le sens de dchiffrer le contenu de ce tlphone et le FBI a d dbourser la somme de 900 000 dollars .

Le directeur du FBI na ni rfut linformation ni mme ragi  ce propos de la snatrice. Seulement, comment expliquer lcart important entre le montant estim sur la base du salaire du directeur du FBI et celui rvl par la snatrice. Le directeur du FBI aurait-il simplement exagr lorsquil rpondait  cette question lors de l'Aspen Security Forum de Londres en 2016 ? Il serait quand mme important de rappeler que la snatrice Diane Feinstein est  la tte de la commission permanente du Snat des tats-Unis ddie  la surveillance de la communaut du renseignement amricain. Elle fait donc partie des personnes du gouvernement amricain les mieux informes sur les oprations classes top secret. Cette position donne-t-elle plus de crdit  ses propos ?

Source : Video

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le FBI a officiellement russi  contourner la scurit de l'iPhone du terroriste de San Bernardino,  sans l'aide d'Apple

 ::fleche::  Le FBI ne va pas communiquer  Apple la faille dont il s'est servi, pour dbloquer l'iPhone de l'auteur des attentats de San Bernardino

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Affaire San Bernardino : le FBI a le droit de garder secret le nom de l'outil,*
*qui a servi  contourner la scurit de l'iPhone du terroriste * 

Durant laffaire San Bernardino qui a oppos Apple au FBI lanne dernire, les forces de lordre ont annonc avoir russi  entrer dans liPhone appartenant  lun des auteurs de lattentat :  nous avons pu avoir accs aux donnes contenues dans liPhone de Farook et, par consquent, navons plus besoin de laide dApple. 

La capacit quont acquise les forces de lordre pour dbloquer un iPhone par une mthode alternative soulve un certain nombre dinterrogations, notamment si la mthode utilise pour dverrouiller lappareil doit tre publie. Dailleurs, les avocats dApple avaient prcdemment indiqu que lentreprise souhaite connatre la procdure qui a t utilise pour dverrouiller son dispositif.

 Dun point de vue lgal, ce qui sest pass dans le cas San Bernardino ne signifie pas que le combat est termin , a not Esha Bhandari, avocat pour le compte de lAmerican Civil Liberties Union. Elle a rappel quen gnral, le gouvernement passe par un processus o il dcide sil doit publier des informations relatives  certaines vulnrabilits afin que les diteurs puissent les colmater.  Jespre quils dcideront de les donner  Apple afin que ces failles puissent tre corriges , a-t-elle dclar,  mais si le gouvernement dcide de classer loutil, cela suggre quil nira probablement pas dans cette voie.  

Dans la perspective que le gouvernement ne lui donne pas ces informations, Apple a dclar quil continuera   amliorer la scurit de nos produits tant donn que les menaces et les attaques sur nos donnes deviennent de plus en plus frquentes et de plus en plus sophistiques.  Lentreprise a tout de mme assur quelle continuera  aider les forces de lordre dans leurs futures enqutes. 

Melanie Newman, porte-parole du dpartement de la justice, a dclar :  sassurer que les forces de lordre puissent obtenir des informations numriques pour des questions de scurit reste une priorit pour le gouvernement, que ce soit avec la coopration des parties adquates ou via le tribunal si la coopration venait  chouer.   Nous continuerons de chercher toutes les options possibles pour atteindre cet objectif, y compris chercher la coopration de constructeurs en nous appuyant sur la crativit  la fois dans le secteur priv et public.  

Face  cette dclaration, Riana Pfefferkorn, spcialiste en chiffrement et travaillant  la Stanford Center for Internet and Society, a estim que  les tribunaux doivent tre sceptiques lorsque le gouvernement dclare ne pas avoir dautres options que dobliger le constructeur dun dispositif  apporter son assistance.   Maintenant que le FBI a eu accs  cet iPhone, ils doivent donner le moyen utilis  Apple. Apple devrait avoir lopportunit de colmater cette faille, qui affecte vraisemblablement plusieurs autres iPhone.   

Pour atteindre cet objectif, Vice News, USA Today, et Associated Press ont entam un processus judiciaire relatif  la libert d'information pour que soit rvl le nom de l'outil, et donc du fournisseur, qui a servi au hacking mais galement son prix.

Aprs plusieurs mois de batailles judiciaires, la Cour a donn raison au FBI, qui souhaitait ne pas donner des dtails concernant loutil de hack utilis pour contourner la scurit du iPhone de lauteur de lattentat.

Dans sa dcision, la juge fdrale Tanya Chutkan a dclar que dsigner le vendeur et son cot quivaudrait  mettre une cible sur son dos et pourrait entraner la perte ou le vol de l'outil qui a servi  faire le hack.

Le FBI a dclar que les rseaux du fournisseur  ne sont pas aussi sophistiqus  que les siens, ce qui pourrait inciter  lancer des cyberattaques contre l'entreprise.

 Il est logique et plausible que le vendeur soit moins capable que le FBI de protger ses informations exclusives face  une cyberattaque , a estim le tribunal.  La conclusion du FBI selon laquelle la publication du nom du vendeur au public en gnral pourrait exposer les systmes du fournisseur et, par consquent, des informations cruciales sur la technologie  un risque d'incursion est raisonnable. 

Concernant la raison pour laquelle le tribunal a refus que le prix dachat du logiciel soit dvoil, la juge a expliqu que  La publication du prix d'achat dsignerait une valeur finie pour la technologie et aiderait les adversaires  dterminer si le FBI peut utiliser la technologie de faon gnrale pour accder  leurs appareils chiffrs. 

Source : dcision de justice

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

 Si le FBI  garde cet outil secret,   mon avis c'est  condition qu'il ne l'utilise que pour accder  des iPhone de terroristes qui de toute faon violent les contrats de licence de Apple lesquels stipule   Que personne n'a le droit d'utiliser ses programmes par exemple pour fabriquer une bombe   Et par dduction nuire  autrui .  Donc de toute faon la meilleure sanction quatre terroristes pourrait avoir c'est con lui il ferme tous les comptes  chez Apple iCloud par exemple et autres GAFAM.  Je suis persuad que tous les terroristes violent toutes les conditions gnrales donc ils n'ont pas le droit de conclure des contrats et tous les contrats devrait tre rsili immdiatement 

 Donc maintenant que l'iPhone a t dbloqu de force il devrait tre enlev par le FBI   Et toutes les donnes qu'il contient devrait tre effac pour rsilier le contrat conformment aux conditions gnrales 

  Donc si le FBI utilise son outil juste pour dbloquer les iPhone des terroristes qu'ils de toute faon sont utiliss de manire  non conforme c'est tant mieux par contre si quelqu'un dcouvrez cette outil ou cette faille l ce serait plus grave .   Cependant, d'aprs les informaticiens de   mission de radio  l'cho des gnu  diffus sur radio campus Lille   Le dimanche  19h  une faille gnralement exploiter par exemple par la NSA ou la CIA peut galement tre exploit par les pirates .  Donc si des pirates dcouvrez la faille en question qui permet le dblocage de l'iPhone sans utiliser le code a serait grave 

 Que pensez-vous  ?

 Meilleures salutations

----------


## Mdinoc

J'en pense qu'il y a ce que les organisations amricaines disent, et il y a ce qu'elles font. Bien sr qu'elles diront "mais nous on est gentils, on n'espionne que les mchants terroristes"; mais en vrit, personne n'est  l'abri...

----------


## Aiekick

et au final comme on peut rien n'y faire, on s'en fou, si a peut sauver des vies ! ma vie priv ne vaut pas grand chose face  a !

----------


## Grogro

> Que pensez-vous  ?


Aprs avoir vainement essay de dchiffrer ta tentative de communication, j'en pense une chose :

Kamoulox !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

On a demand un traducteur ?

Il dit que comme le terroriste a viol les conditions d'utilisation d'Apple en transformant son tlphone en bombe, Apple peut dbloquer le tlphone (oui, oui, celui-l mme qui a explos) sans problme puisque le contrat est rompu  ::D: 
a valait les efforts fournis, je suis contente, je n'ai pas perdu mon temps. ::lol::

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

  a soulve un autre problme qui a dj t abord sur le forum,  la CIA et peut-tre mme la NSA qui espionne les ordinateurs en moyen de logiciels priv
   mon avis la licence voir la loi du copyright  devrait tre mis  jour autorisant explicitement  l'ouverture du code source pour expertise par des universitaires   Indpendants 
 Ensuite c'est instance de contrle indpendante diras si oui ou non ce logiciel peut tre utilis ou pas .   Mais cette instance de contrle indpendante ne doit surtout pas   tre pay pour dire des rsultats faut   Il y a en effet fort  parier que dans le monde scientifique il y ait des  rsultat biais par des lobbys 
 ce biesage de rsultat devrait tre interdit que ce soit dans la science ou dans l'informatique en gnral
il faut surveiller les logiciels propritaires et surtout les logiciels privs de la CIA ou la NSA 
 On ne peut pas laisser les choses comme a  les informaticiens de l'cho des gnou dont je vous ai dj parl,   Dnonce Intel est AND qui aurait cach une puce qu'il fait ce qu'elle veut  l'insu du systme d'exploitation .  Intel management eingeiin   And plateform security processor   Sans parler du faite que d'aprs eux aussi les tlphones portables ont leurs modles qui ont tous les droits  l'insu du systme d'exploitation parat-il ce n'est mme pas le professeur qui a tous les droits .  Les imprimantes compta elle aurait un systme de traage des documents avec des points jaunes chercher sur Internet votre imprimante ou trahi 
  Bref, je trouve qu'il est urgent de expertiser tous les logiciels qui sont sur le march  et pour faciliter cela il faut promouvoir le logiciel libre 

 Savez-vous si dde telles expertise ont lieu  ?

 Salutations

----------


## Zirak

> Savez-vous si dde telles expertise ont lieu  ?
> 
>  Salutations


Salutations cher monsieur Obvious.

Non de telles expertises n'ont pas lieu puisque les codes incrimins sont propritaires et donc non consultables (c'est un peu le principe du truc dirons-nous), sauf trs rares exceptions. 

Donc oui cela serait bien, mais non, cela n'arrivera probablement pas. 




> Mais cette instance de contrle indpendante ne doit surtout pas tre pay pour dire des rsultats faut Il y a en effet fort  parier que dans le monde scientifique il y ait des rsultat biais par des lobbys


Et donc ce sont les politiciens, eux-mmes sous la coupe des lobbys, qui doivent changer la loi pour rendre les codes propritaires consultables par une instance qu'il sera interdit de corrompre (c'est dj sens tre interdit hein...), afin que l'on puisse voir tout ce qui est fait dans notre dos ? 

On n'est pas sorti du sable alors.

----------


## hotcryx

> et au final comme on peut rien n'y faire, on s'en fou, si a peut sauver des vies ! ma vie priv ne vaut pas grand chose face  a !


Sauver *leur vie* tu veux dire. 
Ils n'en ont strictement rien  battre que l'on crve.

----------


## Battant

> Salutations cher monsieur Obvious.
> 
> Non de telles expertises n'ont pas lieu puisque les codes incrimins sont propritaires et donc non consultables (c'est un peu le principe du truc dirons-nous), sauf trs rares exceptions. 
> 
> Donc oui cela serait bien, mais non, cela n'arrivera probablement pas. 
> 
> 
> 
> Et donc ce sont les politiciens, eux-mmes sous la coupe des lobbys, qui doivent changer la loi pour rendre les codes propritaires consultables par une instance qu'il sera interdit de corrompre (c'est dj sens tre interdit hein...), afin que l'on puisse voir tout ce qui est fait dans notre dos ? 
> ...


 Bonjour, 

 Les lobbys, en tout cas en Suisse, sont invits par les parlementaires    C'est pourquoi lors des lections il faut faire trs attention qui on lit .   On peut y avoir des conflits d'intrts ou le parlementaire peux t'inviter  l'oublier on ne voudrait pas voir au Parlement 

 Donc o il faudrait faire un Parlement  on enlve tous les lobbys et on peut voter pour la droite   Le libralisme du mois en Suisse   O il faudrait voter pour le parti pirate   qui est aussi librale mais de gauche libertaire .  Ce parti connais bien les problmes numriques et je pense qu'il pourrait trs bien s'attaquer au problme  de modifier la loi afin qu'on puisse savoir ce que nos ordinateurs font  il y a qu' voir le scandale V.V. 

 Site du parti pirate 

 Suisse 

https://www.partipirate.ch/

 France 
https://partipirate.org/


 Que pensez-vous 

 Salutations

----------


## oudjira

Si a peut aider les gens moi je vois pas le problme  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment il y a une entreprise qui a dvelopper un outil qui permet aux agences gouvernementales de dbloquer des iPhones :
GrayKey : le botier qui dverrouille n'importe quel iPhone se dvoile



> Le voile de mystre qui entourait la socit Grayshift, dont le cur de mtier est le dverrouillage d'iPhone et d'iPad, commence  se dchirer. Cette entreprise, qui compte dans ses rangs un ancien ingnieur scurit d'Apple, a commenc  vendre aux agences gouvernementales et  tous ceux qui le souhaitent sa solution baptise GrayKey. La promesse de Grayshift, c'est l'accs aux donnes contenues sur un appareil iOS, y compris les plus rcents comme l'iPhone X, sans connaitre le mot de passe ou le code de dverrouillage.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

 Lexistence dune de ce botiers me fait peur ,  a peut certes tre utilis par le FBI ou autre police pour passer des terroristes ou des voleurs   Mais imaginer quune bande organise de voleurs acquirent ce genre de botier .   Ils auront le mme pouvoir quun policier  savoir dverrouiller nimporte quel iPhone et l ils pourront faire mauvaise usage  gnrer par exemple plein dappels frauduleux  ltranger  linsu du propritaire .  Si ce dernier na pas dassurance qui couvre  les usages ou les appels abusifs il ne sera jamais rembours .  Il est donc urgent que Apple trouve un moyen de bloquer lusage de ce botier pour des raisons de scurit   bieb que la police et les services secrets seront bien content de le possder .

 Je nai pas envie que nimporte qui puisse dverrouiller  mon iPhone est craqu tous mes mots de passe 

 Je comprends que la police puisse le faire mais on peut pas assurer que ce pouvoir ne reste que la police ne soit pas mon nom dun malfaiteurs

 Que pensez-vous de lexistence de ce botier  ?

 Salutations .

----------


## Ryu2000

> l ils pourront faire mauvaise usage  gnrer par exemple plein dappels frauduleux  ltranger  linsu du propritaire .  Si ce dernier na pas dassurance qui couvre  les usages ou les appels abusifs il ne sera jamais rembours .


a doit pas tre tellement un gros problme les appels frauduleux...
De toute faon il faut dj se faire voler son iPhone (donc il suffit de ne pas en avoir, et tu risques rien ^^).

En faille de scurit, il y a eu les Fappenning qui ont t pas mal  l'poque.
C'tait plus grave que passer des appelles.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.




> Que pensez-vous de lexistence de ce botier ?


Pour ma part, rien, car je ne possde pas de tlphone mobile (oui, a existe).

Mais je crois dceler que vous n'avez pas la conscience tranquille.
Dans ce cas, au lieu de possder un iphone, achetez plutt un jetable et toutes les semaines, changez le.
On ne pourra pas vous pister !

@+

----------


## pascaldm

> quoi ser le scope electronique ?  balayage ?  transmission ? ou voulez vous parler d'une bonne loupe avec camera ?
> JP


Quand on parle de Microscope Electronique on sous-entend  balayage (MEB) ou  transmission (MET), il s'agit d'un faisceau de particules d'lectrons d'o le nom. Ce type de microscope permet d'afficher la schmatique de circuits lectroniques pour du reverse engineering. Une "loupe" ou microscope optique est beaucoup moins cher et n'a pas du tout le mme ordre de grossissement. En loccurrence, un tel quipement n'aurait pas satisfait au besoin.

Par contre, je n'ai pas plus d'information sur le ME ni sur le propritaire car cela peut se louer  la journe en allant sur le site du ME dans certains laboratoire (il faut bien rentabiliser l'quipement qui peut coter plusieurs M selon le modle).

----------


## pascaldm

> Aller jusqu' faire du Rivers engineerings   Qui est interdit dans le contrat de licence   Elle est beaucoup trop loin .
>  Le  FBI a-t-il obtenu une exception ?


Pour l'aspect lgal li au _reverse engineering_, cela dpend des lois amricaines pour lesquelles je suis incomptent. Le FBI est un service de police et de renseignement fdral. Il a "probablement" la possibilit de faire du RE pour des besoins d'enqute.





> Pourquoi s'embter  faire a alors qu'il faudrait simplement exiger d'Apple  qu'il donne  les codes sources et les plans du matriel .  Certes cela est contraire  leur philosophie mais dans le cas d'une expertise cela est ncessaire .
>  Toutefoisje comprends le point de vue d'Apple s'il le faisait pour le FBI il le ferait pour n'importe qui.


Exiger d'un constructeur qu'il divulgue ces secrets de fabrication sur ces produits est opposable pour un industriel. Ce dernier a plus  perdre commercialement en perdant la confiance de ses clients. 

Dans le cas qui nous intresse, Apple tait de toute faon dans l'incapacit de livrer le racine de confiance enfouie dans le SoC (System-on-Chip) de l'iPhone. En matire de cryptographie, les clefs individuelles provisionnes dans les SoC des quipements (ici un smartphone) sont personnalises  la fabrication en usine et "normalement" inconnues du fabricant. Il s'agit de conception  l'tat de l'art en crypto. Ces clefs servent  stocker et protger des donnes critiques sur l'quipement lui-mme. Si l'utilisateur possde le passcode pour dverrouiller son smartphone, le crypto-engine matriel pourra utiliser le secret et obtenir les donnes personnelles protges en clair. L'utilisateur pourra disposer des donnes  sa guise. Par contre, sans le ssame, l'accs au secret est refus, par voie de consquence, les donnes ne peuvent tre dchiffres. J'espre tre clair sur les principes fondamentaux.

La requte du FBI revenait  demander  Apple de trouver des moyens de compromettre ses propres produits pour contourner cette protection qui est une garantie pour ses clients. Apple ne possde pas tous les droits. La proprit intellectuelle des composants matriels utiliss est dtenue par plusieurs intervenants principalement non amricains (en majorit asiatique). Aurait-il fallu contraindre un Samsung de livrer ces secrets de fabrication ? En se fondant sur quelle loi (aucune loi internationale n'est applicable) ? Fallait-il contraindre aussi tous les sous-traitants dtenant une proprit intellectuelle dans les composants concerns ? Autant de raisons supplmentaires pour refuser la requte. La demande du FBI tait inconsistante. La voie de rsolution la plus intelligente tait de faire procder par un tiers au reverse pour extraire les donnes. Personne n'a dvoil des secrets de fabrication critiques, aucun imbroglio judiciaire entre conglomrats internationaux n'a t mis en branle et, finalement, le FBI a obtenu les donnes attendues. Personne ne s'opposera au _modus operandi_ pour des questions videntes d'image. L'honneur de chacun est sauf ! Ctait la seule voie raisonnable de rsolution.

Je rappelle qu'en France, dans cette situation, la loi oblige  communiquer le secret sur requte judiciaire. Mais le secret qui dverrouille l'iPhone est celui de l'utilisateur, pas celui du fabricant... Nous sommes dans le mme cas de figure.

----------

